
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (March 2018) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per month, please. If it isn&#x27;t
a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about something. It&#x27;s
off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.
======
cirwin
Superhuman | iOS Engineer, QA Lead, and Product Manager | Early-Stage | Full-
time | San Francisco | Onsite | $120-160k + equity

• Product: The fastest email experience in the world. Beautiful, powerful, and
programmable.

• Why: 900M people spend 3hrs+ per day on email. Augment their productivity
with brilliance and superpowers.

• Traction: Most wanted product on Product Hunt. 85k+ on our waitlist. Beloved
by users
([https://twitter.com/SuperhumanCo/timelines/91127886321634099...](https://twitter.com/SuperhumanCo/timelines/911278863216340992))

• $10M+ Funding: First Round Capital, Sam Altman, Gary Vaynerchuk, founders of
Gmail/Stripe/Intercom/Parse/Angellist/AOL

• Stack: Swift, Realm, SQLite, Reactive Swift, Javascript, React.js, Go

• Values: Create Delight + Be Brilliant + Be Swift

==Team==

Founders of Rapportive (YC'10, acq by LinkedIn) and LiveRamp (acq for $310M),
and ex-employees of Google, Apple, Facebook, Zynga, Flipboard, BitTorrent,
Meraki

==Interview==

Phone call / coffee [1 hr] >> In-person [3 hrs] >> Onsite w/team [half-to-full
day]

==Contact==

conrad@superhuman.com | More info:
[https://superhuman.com/jobs](https://superhuman.com/jobs)

– Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

~~~
salimmadjd
_Phone call / coffee [1 hr] >> In-person [3 hrs] >> Onsite w/team [half-to-
full day]_

This is very cool that you guys communicate the interview process. Super
awesome!

~~~
viveksodera
We're big on transparency!

-Vivek (@ Superhuman)

~~~
salimmadjd
I think this space of email has so much upside potential. I really hope you
guys can solve it. Especially in the enterprise space, with so much CC-ing,
keeping everyone in the loop, etc. It's so counterproductive.

I also think a great product with a good UX, can really coach better behavior
in creating more productive emails. Best of luck!

~~~
rahulvohra
Thank, we think so too :)

~~~
versus_guy
I only just learned about your product and am already hyped out to try it. So
i just signed up, but is there GA date?

------
adam-p
Psiphon | Mobile App Developer | $100K-$130K | Toronto |
corp:<[https://psiphon.ca>](https://psiphon.ca>)
product:<[https://www.psiphon3.com](https://www.psiphon3.com) >|
info+hn@psiphon.ca

We develop and operate Psiphon, an Internet censorship circumvention network
that helps millions of people in freedom-restricted countries access
uncensored Internet every day.

Psiphon Inc. is looking for an experienced iOS and Android mobile app software
developer to join our Toronto team. This role will be focused on developing
new and innovative apps that use the Psiphon Network to deliver exciting and
engaging content to our millions of users around the world.

# Qualifications and Skills

* Successfully shipped apps on both iOS and Android platforms.

* Cross-platform mobile app development, including: React Native, Cordova, Phonegap, Xamarin, Ionic, Java/Kotlin, Swift/Objective-C. (Or whatever has worked for you in the past.)

* Experience with all phases of mobile app lifecycle: design, development, debugging, deployment, monitoring, and troubleshooting.

* Familiarity with monetization strategies and integrating and configuring popular advertising and analytics SDKs.

* Self-organizing; strong communication skills.

~~~
julius_set
Salary is too low for an iOS AND Android engineer.

~~~
redmaple
also its CAD not USD

------
snowmaker
Lots of YC companies | Software engineers of all kinds | Everywhere, though
mostly in the US | Mostly on-site, but some remote too | Full-time and intern

A few months ago, a team of us at Y Combinator started working on a "common
app", so that people could apply to all Y Combinator companies at the same
time. It seemed silly to us that even though so many companies are struggling
to hire people, it still requires O(n) effort to apply to n companies.

So, we built workatastartup.com. It's a simple way to apply to all YC
companies at the same time. It's only for software engineers & data scientists
for now (we hope to open it more broadly later). If a company is interested,
you'll get an email from them.

It seems to be working pretty well - many of the people who posted a profile
have gotten more than a dozen company founders reaching out to them, and some
people have gotten jobs through it already. We'd love if you filled out a
profile and let us know what you think (workatastartup@ycombinator.com) :
[https://www.workatastartup.com](https://www.workatastartup.com)

~~~
jimbob21
How is it different than angellist

~~~
mattlong
AngelList definitely has a great recruiting platform! One of the main
differences right now is that Work at a Startup is a great way to get exposure
to startups working on a vast array of problems in different industries. Right
now we're working on making it more of a two-way marketplace where job-seekers
will be able to browse all the YC companies that are currently hiring to find
the ones who's goal/product really resonates with them.

Stepping back a bit, hiring is the most ubiquitous problem our portfolio
companies report to us in the years after going through YC. Given that,
building a hiring platform for our companies that YC doesn't need to directly
monetize can add a lot of value and accelerate their progress post-batch.

~~~
ltwdm
I'm sorry I still doesn't get it, it would be helpful to provide a couple of
bullet points

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/) The best of technology. The
best of government. And we want you. We're looking for the most tenacious
designers, software engineers, product managers, and more, who are committed
to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical government services. You'll
join a team of the most talented technologists from across the private sector
and government. No government resume required! We work on some of the biggest
issues affecting the American people there are, immigration, veterans service,
students, health care, and more. We're especially looking for talented senior
engineers to join us to help shift move government tech in the right
direction. See our most recent Report to Congress for examples of what you
could be working on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
iandanforth
Please excuse the aside but of all the posts here that I wish were marked
REMOTE this one tops the bill. We (Americans) need this org to succeed, but DC
is simply not an option for many people.

~~~
tsanzer
You could look into Ad Hoc. They are a remote firm that builds government
solutions. Worked on many popular apps.

------
mboes
Tweag.io | Paris, France | REMOTE + ONSITE | Software Engineer | Formal
methods, PL design

[http://tweag.io](http://tweag.io)

We are a research and development laboratory at the heart of Europe, applying
functional programming techniques to tame the complexity of distributed
systems and scale predictably. Most of our existing folks have a PL research
and/or formal methods background and enjoy demonstrating the correctness of
their solutions with gusto: randomized test case generation, model checking in
SPIN/Promela or interactive theorem proving using Coq. We're very active in
the Haskell community - contributing new language extenions (linear types,
static pointers) to GHC, publishing and maintaining HaskellR, inline-java,
sparkle, rules_haskell and many others. We hit the HN front page just
yesterday with our Haskell support in Bazel.

Tweag.io are organized as a distributed team of experts around three main
areas of focus: distributed systems engineering, functional programming based
devops (Nix, Haskell etc) and mathematical modelling / machine learning. We
are looking for formal engineers and PL designers to join our distributed
systems team, to help us apply interactive theorem proving techniques to
industrial scale projects and work on tools to make this cost effective for
the masses.

If you'd love the opportunity and the space to solve the hard problems of
science's large dataset infrastructure, by systematically decomposing them
into simple, orthogonal solutions that compose and commute like in algebra,
shoot us an email at jobs@tweag.io.

------
muinc
M U INC | Senior Computing Engineer (aka "Director of CPU-Bound Stuff") |
Rust/C++ | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full Time | 100K-130K + EQUITY

We are a small independent startup (fully funded by our MVP's proceeds)
focused on managing, enriching and presenting large and complex energy data.

Our technical capabilities translate DIRECTLY into commercial success, we are
thus obsessed with coupling Engineering Excellence with Pragmatism. We strive
to continuously "co-optimize" architecture and technical decisions with the
company's long term business strategy.

Our MVP has been extremely successful. We are now looking for someone to
develop and take our Computing Platform to the next level.

At the intersection of Numerical Analysis and Systems Programming (C/C++
experience), you love analyzing and developing blazingly fast implementations
of models and algorithms... whether on CPU, distributed, GPU... and maybe on
some FPGAs.

We've fallen in love with the singular capabilities of Rust (namely Safe High
Performance with great Developer Experience). We envision it becoming a
significant part of our stack.

You will report directly to the CEO and become a pillar of the company. Our
success and your success will be extremely aligned as you will be making
substantial contributions to our business (compute is critical for us).

We have a nice office in Downtown Austin, with a gym, treats and all... but
that's probably not the reason why you would love it :p At any rate, let's
talk! Email us at hello@m-u-inc.com

------
motivindex
MotivIndex | [http://www.motivindex.com](http://www.motivindex.com) |
Intermediate Software Developer | $70-80K CAD | REMOTE (Toronto preferred)

MotivIndex is a research and technology company specializing in digital
ethnography. Our tools enable researchers and marketers to identify why
consumers behave as they do in order to inform strategic decisions. We are
looking for a well-rounded developer to join our team and take ownership of
various components. We're a 10-person virtual company with most of us living
in the Greater Toronto Area. We often meet up in the city for jam sessions and
team building. Come be number 11!

Tech Stack: Angular, C#, Python, SQL Server, Azure Data Lake

We expect the candidate to be strong in at least one of the following areas.
Where strength is lacking, there is an ability to learn quickly by doing:

\- Front-End Development: inherent an existing application and own its future.
(Angular, ES6, SPAs, Highcharts, Portals)

\- API Development: implement new features, instrument, and automate quality
control. (C#, secure Web tech)

\- Natural Language Processing: work with an expert in the field and implement
his recommendations. (Python, Spacy, theory)

\- Big Data Processing: transform data on a schedule and process streams of
user generated content. (Azure Data Lake Analytics, Powershell, USQL)

\- Cloud and Dev Ops: provision infrastructure, deploy and monitor systems,
improve development process. (VSTS, Azure, Git)

If you're interested, email your resume/linkedin to: devjobs@motivindex.com.

~~~
pm90
Do you get applications from HN with that offered salary range? I've heard COL
of Toronto is similar to SF; if so, this would be very low wages

~~~
gravyboat
I've been seeing a lot of this lately with many companies near the great
lakes, just awful salaries that even with a lower cost of living would be a
net loss, it's a real bummer.

~~~
pm90
Tell me about it. I love the Midwest (went to school there) and have
considered moving to Canada but the salaries just don't come close to what I
make now.

------
aprilzero
Gyroscope | Software Engineer | Remote Team | Full Time | $100–140k + equity

We're a small team building the operating system for the human body (see
[https://gyrosco.pe/](https://gyrosco.pe/)). Quarter million users on the app
now, and we're profitable with our Pro subscription program. This year we're
building more integrations to give people more insights about themselves,
launching our new places tracking feature, and adding new ways to get
meaningful health improvements (weight loss, increased productivity,
continuous monitoring of biometrics, etc.)

We're hiring for a couple engineering roles:

• iOS Engineer —— working with Swift, Objective C but also some JavaScript &
React Native. We have a React Native app but there are many fully-native
components, like our location tracking system, the HealthKit syncing logic,
and many new features we want to add this year, like an Apple Watch app and
tracking for time spent on the phone.

• Backend Engineer —— experienced with Go, Python, Postgres, AWS, and working
with huge amounts of data. Build new integrations, manage our infrastructure,
and use machine learning to help all our users become more healthy. We've got
over 50 servers processing millions of new data points every hour, which have
the potential for significant health impact if analyzed correctly.

We are a distributed team with team members in San Francisco, New York,
Canada, and even Poland. We raised a seed round last year from top investors
like True Ventures and Matrix Partners, and will be growing rapidly this year
so now is the perfect time to join. More Info:
[https://gyrosco.pe/about/](https://gyrosco.pe/about/)

Contact anand@gyrosco.pe

------
ilanpenn
Fantasmo.io | Mid. or Sr. Backend Engineer | Venice, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME
(FT) | $110k to $160k + equity

We're a seed-stage, venture-backed startup creating a spatial data platform
for Augmented Reality, autonomous robotics, and IoT use cases. One of the most
important datasets that will be created in the next decade is a 3D map of the
physical world, indoors and out. Our platform provides an end-to-end solution
for collection, processing, storage, and usage of spatial information and is
compatible with devices ranging from a camera-equipped mobile devices to
LIDAR-equipped backpacks.

We are looking for an experienced backend engineer to help us level up from
Firebase and build out APIs, database architecture, and deployment pipeline to
fulfill growing customer needs. This role is a great fit for someone that
wants to architect production systems for big data and is interested in Go and
Docker.

Tech: Go, Docker, C++, React, Javascript, Postgres, GCP

Please apply at: [https://angel.co/fantasmo/jobs/336827-backend-
engineer](https://angel.co/fantasmo/jobs/336827-backend-engineer)

------
euqinom
Geckoboard | Senior Backend Go Developers | ONSITE | London, UK | Full Time
with flexible working | £60-75k

Geckoboard is used by thousands of businesses to build TV Dashboards that help
drive growth and focus teams, by taking the complexity out of connecting their
data and making their data easy to understand data at a glance.

We recently completely rebuilt the way we bring data into Geckoboard with a
new integrations platform written entirely in Go (Golang).

We now have ambitious plans to expand our platform, from supporting completely
different kinds of integrations, to adding transparent, content-aware caching
to all API calls, as well as capturing rich telemetry about the execution of
our queries and using it to drive scheduling decisions for keeping all metrics
up-to-date.

We’re looking for Backend Go Developers to help us do just that. Based from
our London office, you'll be joining a friendly team with great people in an
environment with empowered engineers, flexible working conditions, and a focus
on skill development.

If you’re excited about working on distributed systems and database
technologies at scale, we’d love to hear from you. Find more about Geckoboard
and the role here: [https://goo.gl/41gySJ](https://goo.gl/41gySJ)

If you’re interested or have any questions get in touch with Monique
(people@geckoboard.com) or apply directly at
[https://goo.gl/41gySJ](https://goo.gl/41gySJ)

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $90k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles | [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is modernizing the deployment framework for enterprise
applications. We are looking for backend engineers of all levels to help build
our tools to modernize enterprise software development and deployment.

At Replicated you will be working on the cloud based and installable aspects
of the Replicated product that is in use in more than 1/3rd of of the Fortune
100.

Experience that will be useful for this role includes golang, SQL, js, React,
Docker and Kubernetes. The most important element though is a demonstrated
passion for software development and tackling challenging technical problems.

These roles will be exclusively onsite in Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
bengarney
Game Closure | Engineer | SALARY: $100k - 150k | San Francisco Bay area (SF) |
Tokyo, Japan | Eugene, Oregon | VISA REMOTE

Game Closure is behind Everwing, the top game on Facebook’s Instant Games
platform. In parallel, we’ve built the world’s most advanced javascript game
engine for messenger games. We’ve raised more than $30M, and we have more than
a million users per engineer at the company.

Our technologies and games have already been in front of many tens of millions
of users, and we’re adding millions of new users monthly.

The Game Closure team is growing very rapidly. We need senior engineers for
game development and game engine technology roles. These are high leverage
senior positions. Remote workers are welcome. Our teams are already highly
distributed because we’re looking to build the best engineering team in the
world.

Outside of our games, we have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer
gaming, social gaming, cross-compilation to native platforms, React
integration, and many other core infrastructure tools that we would welcome
your support on defining and creating.

Please email linda@gameclosure.com

Subject: Game Closure Core Engineer: YOUR NAME HERE

Please include a personal note about your background and interests so we can
prioritize your application!

Best, Ben Garney VP Engineering, Core Tech

~~~
whateversclever
Probably worth checking out the previous iterations/discussions of this post
before wasting time with these folks
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=bengarney](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=bengarney)

------
dartf
ZenMate | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €80k depending on a role

At ZenMate, we strive towards making the internet a more secure and private
place with our VPN solution. With over 42 million downloads and clients
available for all major platforms, we continue to develop products which
improve user experience on the web

1) DevOps Automation Engineer (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €65k job
description: [https://zenmate.com/jobs/#DevOps-Automation-Engineer-
mf-8535](https://zenmate.com/jobs/#DevOps-Automation-Engineer-mf-8535)

2) Client Developer (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €70k job description:
[https://zenmate.com/jobs/#Client-Developer-
mf-29305](https://zenmate.com/jobs/#Client-Developer-mf-29305)

3) Sr. Backend Engineer (Ruby) (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €60k - €80k job
description: [https://zenmate.com/jobs/#Sr-Backend-Engineer-Ruby-
mf-19096](https://zenmate.com/jobs/#Sr-Backend-Engineer-Ruby-mf-19096)

Please apply with a links above :)

If you have any questions you can email me directly, my address is in my
profile.

~~~
taejo
In German, it's necessary to clarify in some way that job positions are open
to both men and women, since most job titles are gendered. In English,
Engineer and Developer, and almost all other job titles are not
(waiter/waitress and actor/actress are the only exception that comes to mind).
Therefore the German habit of placing "(m/w)" after advertised positions is at
the least weird and very possibly off-putting when translated to English.
Please don't do that: just leave it off.

~~~
kami8845
I find the tone of your response at the least weird and very possibly off-
putting. Please don't do that: be a bit nicer.

------
bkolics
ESO Solutions | Austin, TX, USA | Onsite, Full-time | up to $100k |
[https://www.esosolutions.com/about/software-developer-
test/](https://www.esosolutions.com/about/software-developer-test/)

We are looking for a cross-breed of a data analyst and QA engineer to help us
sort out and prevent data quality issues in a large complex data set that we
manage from emergency service providers. SQL, big data skills, experience with
cloud providers and solid foundation in software testing would come in handy
in this job.

If you like what you are hearing, please, apply at the link above. DM me here
on on Twitter [https://twitter.com/bkolics](https://twitter.com/bkolics) if
you have questions. I am the hiring manager.

------
cssx
Square | Information Security & Security Engineering | San Francisco & New
York | Onsite/Remote/Visa | Full-Time | squareup.com

Square is a financial services, merchant services aggregator, and mobile
payments company. The Square Information Security team works to ensure the
security of every transaction from swipe to receipt and beyond. We embed
ourselves in other teams at Square to build world-class products for both
customers and employees. Our ultimate goal is to ensure that every single
experience with Square is simple, secure, and safe.

Positions:

Software Engineer, Security
([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666211949](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666211949))

Senior Software Engineer, Security
([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666149441](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666149441))

Software Engineer, Identity and Access Management
([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666376766](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666376766))

Senior Product Security Engineer
([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999665264042](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999665264042))

Senior Embedded Security Engineer (link forthcoming, e-mail with interest)

~~~
eganist
I'm modestly outraged that your jobs posting was downvoted.

For any security engineers exploring this -- I can independently vouch for
team on the basis of the person leading it
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/fredrickdlee/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fredrickdlee/)).
If you want a team to join where you can both robustly contribute and continue
to learn and grow as either/both an engineer and a manager (if that's your
thing), you can't really go wrong here.

------
charlesmchen
Signal | Full-Time | SF or REMOTE in US

We build the Signal private messaging app.

Seeking engineers and designers who are passionate about delightful, intuitive
and reliable software.

    
    
      * Service Eng.
      * Android Eng.
      * Desktop Eng. (Electron & web stack)
      * Designer (UX, Graphic Design, etc)
    

At Signal you can:

    
    
      * Join a diverse team.
      * Put the customer first.
      * Build free & open source software.
      * Contribute to a fast-growing product.
      * Engage with hard problems.
      * Take ownership within your discipline.
      * Shape the product as a whole.
      * Participate in collective decision-making.
      * Work remotely.
      * Enjoy work-life balance.
    

[https://signal.org/](https://signal.org/) workwithus@whispersystems.org

[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

------
katyi
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are looking for software engineers to join our team. We are hiring a DevOps
Engineer and a Full-stack Web Developer (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing Continuous
Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K to $120K.

We’re a growth-stage startup in the education space - we make the classroom
more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and professors. Top Hat
helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile devices into
powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom. Recently, Top Hat
has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a way for professors
to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it through our
marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some really cool
problems to work on!

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
sou...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B0%5D=HN&department=Engineering)

We’re also running a Hack && Tell community event on March 6th focused on
women-led projects for IWD — come see some cool tech demos and say hi!

[https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/24731331...](https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/247313314/)

~~~
pm90
That salary range is in CAD right?

~~~
katyi
Yup!

------
hk1ll3r
Software Engineer | Front End | FULL TIME | Menlo Park, CA | Salary negotiable
– $90-140k+ | Equity 0.05% – 0.4% | Visa Sponsorship Available |
[https://alicetechnologies.com](https://alicetechnologies.com)

ALICE brings AI to the $7 Trillion, 7,000 year old construction industry and
has real potential to truly transform how the field is managed.

The ALICE team is small and agile, which means there’s room to shape the work
you do, learn new things, and grow with the company. Our product runs on
complicated algorithms and PhD-level research, but our team runs on
collaboration, quality work, and humor.

We are looking for a Senior Front-End developer to take ownership of the
front-end codebase, re-architecture it and choose the right framework and
technologies for the team. Be prepared to face challenging architectural
problems, implement awesome features, help shape the front-end codebase, and
even get your hands dirty with the back-end.

Must-Have Experience

• 3+ years front-end development using modern web platforms (i.e. Angular,
React), Javascript, Typescript, etc.

• jQuery and JS MVC design patterns.

• Solid understanding of how the web works and it's underlying communication
protocols.

• Writing efficient and high performance front-end code.

• Working on cross-browser projects.

• Top-notch sense of humor.

Bonus Experience

• Knowledge of Angular & React.

• Prior experience with libraries like D3.js, vis.js, three.js or similar to
visualize beautiful charts & 3D models.

• Good understanding of responsive design.

• Experience with server-side coding using core Java & Play framework.

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$100K-125K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have an opening for mid a senior level team lead position. Please see our
website for what is probably the most detailed job description you have ever
seen. No plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to
know what you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home or our office, whatever suits
you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize commuting when not
necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognized that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

\- Remote candidates should still be in our region (2-3 hour drive max)

~~~
jordanlev
Note to applicants: see the very last item in bullet-list about their
definition of "remote". I was told that I am not eligible because I'm 4 hours
away from Louisville instead of 3 hours away.

I would have assumed in the context of HN (and StackOverflow, where I first
saw the listing) that "remote" means anywhere with an internet connection, not
just "working from home but in our city".

I did receive a relatively prompt reply though, so that was appreciated (and
it was fun answering their questions).

~~~
rsyring
This limitation is also clearly stated in the job description itself.

~~~
corvallis
"Remote" means to most people that the work can be done from anywhere in the
world. Consider rewording it to something like "work from home possible" or
similar.

------
4lun
Digital Detox | Mid to Senior JavaScript developers | London, UK | 35k–60k +
Benefits We are looking for a mid-level dev and a senior dev to join our team
on a permanent basis working on projects ranging from global brands to our in-
house products. The breadth of challenges we face for our clients means that
you could be working on enterprise-level code frameworks or cutting edge
technologies for our own products. You will not be afraid to take on the most
technical tasks on your project but also ensure that there is delegation
across to the team to help everyone develop and learn new skills. Outside of
your projects, you will be involved in wider discussions to help shape the
technical direction of Digital Detox and choose the right framework for the
challenges that lie ahead. A bit about you: A fan of JavaScript, love
semantics and clean code, care about your HTML/CSS, comfortable with Node.js,
comfortable or open to full-stack development, good eye for design detail and
finesse, bonus if you have worked with React or similar, an interest in native
app development. This is an onsite, full time role in Brixton, London with a
great team and plenty of perks with good hours. For more info see our full JD:
[https://digital-detox.co.uk/join-us](https://digital-detox.co.uk/join-us)

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite | Salary:
£60k-£80k | [https://www.lendable.co.uk/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/)

Join Lendable - the UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team
of high performers who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation
in Fintech in the form of automated lending. Well-funded (£400M+) and
profitable after only three years. We are on the lookout for talented software
engineers and data scientists to help us get further, faster. Software
development and data science are at the heart of what we do and lead all our
business decisions. You'll be working directly with our CTO co-founder
building our platform and internal tools.

Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application development.
Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required.

Perks include: Annual company sponsored working vacation abroad (last year we
went to Tuscany), hardware of your choice, regular team events, weekly company
lunch, weekly yoga classes, loft office in Shoreditch

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | React Native / Django | Dallas, TX | Remote | Equity 1-8% Salary
$60-90k

Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy.

Our app can connect directly to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes with 95% accuracy.

Cooklist has been live in private beta for 6 months as a web app and we are
launching the beta iOS app this month. Hundreds of users are participating in
the development process. 10,000+ purchases have been downloaded in the last
week. Right now we are a 5 person team with experienced startup founders. You
can see a demo video at [https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co)

We will be at SXSW in Austin next week. You can reach me at daniel@cooklist.co

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring product managers, marketing roles, developers, sales
reps, managers, director level positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

~~~
monkeynotes
Gitlab's compensation calculator produces some uncompetitive results if you
want to live in small towns :(

~~~
wcarss
Where did you even find it? The compensation page has a section heading for it
but I couldn't find an actual calculator anywhere, just a big formula.

~~~
steve_adams_86
[https://about.gitlab.com/roles/engineering/developer](https://about.gitlab.com/roles/engineering/developer)

If you scroll down about 2/3 of the way, you'll see it.

It's not competitive for me at all. I'm right beside Vancouver (Canada) where
living costs are about 95% the same as Vancouver, but if I enter that, It says
my salary range would be considerably less than I earn now. This seems like a
really cool opportunity and I want to apply, but my family can't afford the
hit (I'm the only source of income we've got and this place is crazy
expensive). Kind of a bummer - it's hard to find jobs doing cool things and
also earning decent money.

~~~
monkeynotes
Gitlab also will not negotiate on salary at all. I got through to the final
round of interviews (round 6 of 7) and then HR let me know they'd changed how
they calculated salary for my location, it dropped by $10k. I had wasted my
time because at that point the salary was just too far below what I needed,
even though I badly wanted to work there.

~~~
mazatta
I was really interested in applying recently, until I saw what their interview
process entails, and laughed. I can understand "hire slow", but 7 rounds of
interviews is way too much to ask of candidates, and indicates a navel gazing
culture I want no part of.

~~~
JBlue42
Yep. Just reading that in the prior comment was off-putting.

------
wishinghand
Please remember to upvote companies who show a salary range. This month and
last month have a distressing lack of posted salaries compared to the posts in
2017.

If a company announces they have a lot of positions available and just post a
link they should be including some salary range examples for key positions
they want to fill.

------
karinemeade
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost.

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles in our New York
City office, and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver City)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692396](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692396)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692806](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692806)

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/13255](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/13255)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/247940](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/248056](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/248056)

Security Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/483524](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/483524)

~~~
adventist
Is there an email address for the hiring manager in LA?

~~~
karinemeade
Thank you so much for your interest in Oscar! Unfortunately, I'm not able to
give that information out on this public forum. However, if you're interested
in one of our LA roles I'd recommend applying via the appropriate link above
and our team will absolutely be in touch if there's a fit. Thanks!

------
azara
Azara | Software Engineers | Boulder, CO | ONSITE | Remote | www.azara.io

Ever wanted to write Haskell or Elm for a living? Come join us!

We are ooking for full-time senior software engineer to join our quickly
growing team in beautiful Boulder, Colorado. We value passion for software
over all other traits, and want someone ready to jump into any part of our web
or mobile app. Our web stack is Haskell and Elm with Postgres on the back-end,
and our mobile app is React Native and Typescript.

Required

5+ years professional software experience

At least some professional experience specifically in mobile or web

Preferred:

Local or willing to relocate to Boulder, CO. We will provide relocation if
applicable. (We will entertain pure remote work if we think you are really
exceptional).

Experience developing both web and mobile apps.

High competency in databases, specifically Postgres.

Well versed in typed, functional languages like Haskell. At a minimum, you
have tinkered with these languages and are interested in growing more in them

Apply here: [https://www.azara.io/jobs/](https://www.azara.io/jobs/)

~~~
rofrol
posted it to #jobs
[https://elmlang.slack.com/messages/C0LUAGWRK/details/](https://elmlang.slack.com/messages/C0LUAGWRK/details/)

~~~
azara
Thank you!

------
abeshry
Caper (YC W16) | Full Stack Engineer | $80k - $120k + equity + benefits |
Fulltime | ONSITE in New York | CaperLab.com

Caper (Y-Combinator W16, www.caperlab.com), focuses on compacting Amazon-Go's
technology (image recognition, sensor fusion and AI) into a smart shopping
cart, allowing each shopper to toss their groceries into our smart cart and
self-checkout. Help us transform physical retail!

What we want:

\- A full stack engineer who is as passionate as we are about changing retail!

\- Highly organized, Optimistic and persistent

\- A full stack experience that spans Web development, Android, and MVC +
micro-architecture familiarity

See: [https://www.caperlab.com/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.caperlab.com/full-stack-engineer) for more details on
the role

Lets chat or grab a coffee!

Drop us a line at jobs@caperlab.com and we will take it from there.

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytics platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data. We do a combination of designing
quantitative algorithms and good old fashioned product development. At the end
of the day, we are creating modern, elegant applications that help our
government be more effective at analyzing market data.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas, flask,
JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Node, kdb, & q. If you have strong experience
with any of these technologies, please apply!

For more information or to apply, please send your resume to
careers@aretecinc.com.

~~~
lordxenu
I've never done any contracting, so I don't know how it works. Are you a
contractor for the SEC? If so, is this a short-term contract for the SEC
project, or is this full-time at "Aretecinc"? If full-time, what happens after
the SEC project is done?

Do you guys, by any chance, have relocation reimbursement?

~~~
whorleater
Curious about this as well, is this paid at government salary levels (if so,
which GS)?

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | $100K - $160K/YR + Bonus Tapad is
known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the industry.
We process over 30 PB’s of data in any 60 day time frame, and apply AI/ML
techniques to process and extract the value for our customers.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Data Scientist (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/1r4tq21](http://grnh.se/1r4tq21)

Senior Data Scientist (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/dqsu461](http://grnh.se/dqsu461)

Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/hadlum1](http://grnh.se/hadlum1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

Senior Director, Platform Solutions (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/801s3q1](http://grnh.se/801s3q1)

Senior Solutions Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/f31igy1](http://grnh.se/f31igy1)

Software Engineer (NYC): [http://grnh.se/7f0yui1](http://grnh.se/7f0yui1)

Software Engineer (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/s73fqn1](http://grnh.se/s73fqn1)

------
randyd
MBTA | Boston | Software Engineers, Product Managers | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

The MBTA Customer Technology is a startup within the MBTA that working to
transform how people get around the Boston area. We’re a small but mighty team
of designers, engineers and content specialists charged with bringing novel
ideas, modern standards and a user-centered approach to technology on the T.

We've standardized on Elixir and Pheonix for most of our development.

The plan: [https://www.boston.com/news/local-news/2016/02/27/the-
nation...](https://www.boston.com/news/local-news/2016/02/27/the-nations-
oldest-transit-system-is-recruiting-techies-on-a-startup-website)

The blog: [https://medium.com/mbta-tech](https://medium.com/mbta-tech)

The roles: [https://jobs.lever.co/mbta](https://jobs.lever.co/mbta)

------
someear
Polly | Mid/Senior Full-Stack Devs and Customer Success | Onsite: Seattle, WA
| Full time | $120-160k

Polly is 10-person startup that builds survey software in a messaging
interface (Slack, MS Teams). We currently support over 10,000 companies/teams
actively using the product, and have a unique angle on why surveys will look
completely different over the next 10 years in the enterprise. You'll have the
opportunity to come and have an impact on real customers in your first week!

Mid/Senior Full-stack dev - Looking for people that are autonomous, and want
to own areas of the product. We work reasonable hours, but your willingness to
work hard during those hours is more important that your technical chops (but
you'll need those too!). Our stack is react, meteor, node, typescript, AWS.

Customer Success Manager - looking for someone to come in and be the first
hire on the business side of the product. Ideal person has worked at an early
stage startup as an account manager, CSM, sales rep, or a founder, and is
willing to wear multiple hats. You should not be afraid to tell the founders
what they should be doing!

We offer medical, dental, vision, parental leave in addition to other
benefits. Email me at samird@polly.ai and reference HN.

------
source99
Centosette | Remote | Entry Level Data Analyst | Salary $65K

There are over 800,000 miles of waste water pipes in the US(4.2B feet). Much
of this infrastructure has reached the end of its planned life and must be
inspected, repaired and replaced.

Centosette is a profitable startup that is tackling these problems in the
wastewater industry. For decades the wastewater industry has been inspecting
sewers with remotely controlled cameras and human analysts. We are working
with the leading camera manufacturer and the largest inspection companies in
the world to disrupt this with AI and automation.

We are looking to hire an entry level data analyst to help improve our
throughput. The job will entail keeping our existing processing pipeline
running, labeling data for machine learning and general maintenance to improve
the codebase.

We are looking for a nimble engineer that isn’t afraid to jump in with a small
team and make a big impact.

jobs@centosette.com

------
rojopolis
Conductor Technologies | Oakland, CA / San Francisco Bay Area / REMOTE OK
(US/Canada only) | Full-time | $100k-$130k + equity | Team of 7 engineers in
the SF bay area and on the East coast

QA Lead

[https://www.conductortech.com](https://www.conductortech.com)

[https://conductortech.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6](https://conductortech.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6)
(full job description)

Our mission is to lead the transition from on-premises infrastructure to
cloud-based, infinitely scalable and on-demand resources for VFX and Animation
rendering, simulation and beyond.

What to expect:

\- In your first 90 days: you'll work with SWE, SRE, and PM teams to ensure
quality standards are understood and met.

\- In your first 6 months: serve as quality advocate evangelizing a quality
first mission, serving as the gatekeeper to production.

If any of this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Please use the
'Apply for this Job' link at
[https://conductortech.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6](https://conductortech.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6)

------
WingH
BuzzSumo | buzzsumo.com | REMOTE (Must be citizen in UK, France, Germany, or
USA) | Full Time | £55,000 to £65,000

BuzzSumo provides social insights to marketers and publishers. We run
extensive crawlers that crawl the entire web 24/7, storing terabytes of data
that need to be indexed, processed and queried. Our SaaS product is used by
over 3400 customers, ranging from publishers like BuzzFeed to Fortune 500
brands like Disney.

We are looking for a backend engineer with at least 3+ years of Ruby
experience. We prefer candidates with experience working with either large
Elasticsearch clusters, or enterprise-scale Sidekiq deployments. If you hate
front-end work, or love writing crawlers, you're probably what we are looking
for :) Our entire team works remotely.

What you'll be doing:

\- Build new backend features for the BuzzSumo platform using Ruby as our main
programming language.

\- Possible NLP work involving topic classification

\- Occasionally perform devops-related tasks such as upgrades on existing
infrastructure (ie Elasticsearch servers)

Tech Stack

\- Elasticsearch

\- Sidekiq

\- Ruby/Ruby on Rails

\- Postgres

\- Redis

Note: Due to employment laws, we can only hire someone who is based in 1 of
these countries: UK, France, Germany and USA. The role is remote, however.

Contact henley@buzzsumo.com with your resume if interested, and mention HN.

~~~
TomMarius
If you have an EU entity, you should be able to hire anyone in the whole EU
(EEA).

~~~
rendx
That's sadly not the case: EU citizens can _work_ everywhere in Europe, but
employing people across Euro countries is not easy at all. You need legal
advice to comply with both your country's and the employee's country's laws,
some countries require an actual registered office/entity, the employee
protections e.g. in Italy and France make it very hard too.

This is for employment, of course. You can contract someone from anywhere,
regardless of EU or not.

~~~
TomMarius
Seems like I've been wrong then, sorry. This was the impression I got from our
HR office (it is true that we require relocation).

------
robbiep
MedApps | Lead Product Engineer | Growth | Full-time | Sydney | On-site |
120-170k + equity

Since launching in 2015, MedApps has proven the opportunity for technology to
be introduced into the health sector. Key to the successful delivery of our
service are the mobile apps which ensure thousands of Australians benefit from
a better hospital experience. MedApps aims to provide amazing interfaces for
doctors and hospital staff to do their jobs better whilst providing valuable
reporting back to hospitals to improve future care experiences. Our Flagship
product Resident Guide is in use at 16 Hospitals in Australia by over 2,200
Doctors and growing.

Stack: React, React Native (Your Job!), Python (Flask) Postgres, Objective C,
Swift, Java, Realm

This role will be primarily focused on Front-End (React SPA and translating
React Native Applications) with significant capacity for greenfield projects.

Full application here: [https://angel.co/medapps-pty/jobs/335853-lead-product-
engine...](https://angel.co/medapps-pty/jobs/335853-lead-product-engineer)

My email is in Sig if you would like to get in touch further

Thanks, Rob, Co Founder & CEO

------
ulifigueroa
Wepow | Guadalajara, MEXICO | ONSITE | VISA SPONSORSHIP | Full-time | Senior |
Engineering | 420-780K MXN + Options

 _Who we are?_

Today, Wepow helps hundreds of major brands worldwide; including adidas,
Heineken, FOX, Walmart, make their recruitment process more effective through
our asynchronous and live video interviewing platform. Backed by top Silicon
Valley investors we believe in bringing the recruitment process to the video
and mobile age at a global scale.

 _Why Wepow?_

We’re a distributed company, our Engineering team is located in Guadalajara
where we define and build our products. We’ve already surpassed the product-
market fit phase and we’re growing, so you will have the chance to make impact
on how we define and scale our products. We’re currently working on a new
project that is already validated, we created an MVP and are pushing it
forward to beta, so you will have the chance to work on this new product and
collaborate with our product team to bring it to life and delight our
customers.

 _Language_

English works for the work environment, however you might learn the basics of
Spanish so you can communicate outside the office.

 _Positions_

Front-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-software-
engineer-front-end-)

Back-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-software-
engineer-back-end-)

------
leesalminen
Gingr | Senior / Lead Developer | CodeIgniter + React.js + MariaDB | Full-time
| Boulder | Onsite | $120-160k

Gingr (gingrapp.com) is the emerging leader in non-veterinary pet service
software (pet boarding, daycare, grooming, training). Think CRM+POS+ERP, but
with some pet-centric flare.

Some upcoming projects include:

\- Rebuilding an invoicing system from the ground up

\- Rebuilding the pet parent facing application, including CMS-style
functionality

\- Building an OAuth based RESTful API for public consumption

\- Building a self-serve check in/out kiosk

\- Improving our CI/CD automation

The ideal candidate would have experience leading a small team of developers,
delivering functional, beautiful, and efficient features and have an
understanding of small businesses; how they operate and the challenges they
face.

We offer market salary (expected range $120k-160k), benefits at no cost to
you, 401k with matching, 3 weeks paid vacation, mostly work from home, and a
start-up attitude and environment.

We're a mature company. We've been profitable for 2+ years and were acquired
last year by an awesome partner. We're growing quickly and are the emerging
leader in our niche.

Contact lee [at] [ourdomain] if interested!

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com | Product Manager, Full-stack, Backend, Frontend, Consulting,
Data-Analytics | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 95k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss
or EU member-states passport-holders ONLY

Quatico has a true "engineering over management" culture. We mainly do complex
web apps with a heavy backend part: For instance, we build the software
analyzing all the weather data in Switzerland.

But we also love and build frontends.

We build both exciting projects for clients and also SaaS products that we're
currently about to launch on the Swiss market (a CRM/booking system for
Yogastudios and hairdressers!)

People say our interview process is awesome:

1) Phone screen

2) Coding task (skipped depending on first impression)

3) Onsite half day with us (we pay expenses)

If you're a Product Manager, Consultant, Data-Analyst and speak German, send
us an intro about yourself. If you don't speak German and you're an engineer,
send us an e-mail, too. In both cases you need to be Swiss or hold a EU
member-state passport:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

Days of vacation:

25 (5 more days than we have to give...)

Education budget:

Yes!

Company size:

25

Engineering size:

21

Company site (website is very old, bare with us):

[https://www.quatico.com](https://www.quatico.com)

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, Los Angeles, Washington DC, Chicago, Boston | Onsite

Rinse provides technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery services
in five cities now, and we're growing rapidly!

We're hiring a Lead Front-End Software Engineer at our San Francisco office.
This individual will lead our public website development, and ideally also our
customer-, vendor- and driver-facing React Native mobile apps. This role also
involves mentoring other engineers, driving front-end platform decisions, and
some amount of project management. We have designers, product managers, and a
team to support you. We'll pay $150k and up for the right person, plus equity.
Join us!

This is a great opportunity for someone interested in the delivery / logistics
sector, or who grew up in dry cleaning, or who is looking to build consumer-
facing products supported by a significant marketing budget.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-front-end-
developer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-front-end-developer/)

We're also hiring other software engineers of all experience levels, and have
begun hiring individuals into our satellite offices. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for a full
list of openings.

Interested? Email jobs at rinse dot com, or contact me directly at sam at
rinse dot com

------
martinshen
Passenger AI | Developers | 1.5%+ equity + $90K-$150K | Toronto ONSITE

We’re building teleoperations software for robotaxis. I'm a previous founder
(UpOut) and have been working in connected car for past couple years (Smartcar
API and Volkswagen).

Building the founding technical team so significant ownership at play (both
equity and work). Looking for entrepreneurial full stack developers and
machine learning engineers.

Email me at martin@passenger.ai or call me at 4154045650.

------
ropiku
Envoy | All types of software engineering jobs | San Francisco, CA and
distributed | Full-time | [https://envoy.com](https://envoy.com)

We're on a mission to create the office of the future and visitor management
is just the beginning. We already launched our second product (Deliveries).

We’re building a world where you know instantly when packages are delivered;
where your office unlocks securely and automatically when you arrive; where
you can book a meeting room simply by walking through the door.

We have 1/3rd of our team working full-time remotely but continental US time
zones are preferred so we can easily collaborate.

Our stack is built on Ruby&Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elixir, JavaScript
(Ember, React Native), and a few more things. We’re currently hosted on Heroku
with some AWS (mostly Lambda) though we are constantly reevaluating as we
scale.

We value being a top-notch organization with a strong engineering-driven
culture, and have the same high standards with our code, systems, and people.
We value learning and growth (and not being bored) and hire diverse, well-
rounded, communicative people we can envision being friends with and trusting.

You can get more info on our jobs page
[https://envoy.com/jobs/](https://envoy.com/jobs/) Or just apply to
[https://goo.gl/GEy3JE](https://goo.gl/GEy3JE) and we’ll make sure to get back
to you.

~~~
olds
Are all the positions remote compatible? It's unclear from the jobs page.
Thanks.

~~~
ropiku
We're open for remote engineers/data scientists, not quite all the positions
unfortunately.

~~~
awesomepeter
Is remote a possibility for everyone or for people living in the US?

~~~
ropiku
We're open to people outside the US (and we have a few) but as mentioned we're
looking for people with a high overlap with PST for easier collaboration.

------
jmakov
Blocktrade.com|Senior Python and Angular Engineers|Ljubljana,
Slovenia|Contracting or Full Time|ONSITE ONLY|€60-120k

Blocktrade.com is looking for a driven and ambitious senior back-end and/or
front-end developer to help us build the first registered trading facility
under the MiFID II regulatory framework, approved by the European Securities
and MarketsAuthority, for trading with Crypto Assets, Crypto Traded Indices™
and blockchain related financial products. Once completed, the Blocktade.com
exchange will be able to process more than 1 million trade requests per second
outperforming the world’s biggeststock exchanges.

Job description: [http://bit.ly/2t5RuHL](http://bit.ly/2t5RuHL)

------
scoj
FMG Suite | Senior Software Engineer ASP.NET MVC / C# $80-100k |
Minnesota/Wisconsin

We're hiring for senior .net engineers. If you have 5-10 years of experience,
like to be on a fast-paced team, but have a good work/life balance, you might
be a great fit.

Beyond the regular ASP.NET MVC, C#, SQL experience, we are looking for someone
with strong frontend js experience, good AWS knowledge, and has a passion for
improving coding practices and unit testing.

We are a growing company that has a remote-first dev team that is based mostly
in the MN and WI areas. We get work done and have fun doing it. Come join us!

Apply at [https://fmgsuite.com/fmg-careers/](https://fmgsuite.com/fmg-
careers/)

------
dsantiago
Bird | Software, Electrical, Mechanical, DevOps, and Data Engineers | Santa
Monica/Venice, CA (Los Angeles area) | ONSITE
[https://www.bird.co/careers](https://www.bird.co/careers)

Bird operates a fleet of electric scooters that provide a quick and convenient
short trip transportation option. Just find a scooter, scan it with your
phone, and off you go! When you arrive, park it anywhere like you would a
bike, end your ride, and you're done. We're expanding rapidly, so if you live
in the LA area, you've probably seen them around!

We're just getting started here, so there's the opportunity to have a massive
impact. Our growing engineering team is looking to add talent in almost all
engineering fields and levels of experience. We're looking to hire engineers
specializing in DevOps, Backend, Data and Data Science, Electrical,
Embedded/Firmware, Mechanical, Mobile, and QA. If the idea of working with a
talented and professional engineering organization, and building something
that you will see people enjoying around you every single day is appealing, we
want to hear from you!

You can email me at david@bird.co, reply to me here, or get in touch through
our (slightly out of date) careers page, linked above.

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields (including for
NASA). We have particular strengths in dispersed computation and deep
learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Haskell,
Idris, or even Isabelle. We're also open to those with experience with Rust
and/or Clojure, as well as to enthusiastic developers who might lack this
precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also welcome
internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior
graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
frisco
Neuralink | Software engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite

Neuralink is a new neural engineering company founded by Elon Musk. Our goal
is to develop brain-machine interfaces so useful and so safe that ordinary
people will choose to get them like they get a smartphone. Neuralink's aim is
to bring humans and machines closer so software forms a true extension of
ourselves, rather than something separate we interact with slowly and
awkwardly.

We are hiring for a fairly diverse set of technical backgrounds. There is a
ton of software to write ranging from firmware to surgical robotics control to
embedded neural data processing to a data management systems. Experience with
C++ for hardware control is especially desirable. Culturally, we place a
premium on diligence, care and thoroughness rather than trying out every
latest cool framework.

[https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/b02d4f67-53e2-43f0-bb80-ae2d...](https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/b02d4f67-53e2-43f0-bb80-ae2d2048ab35)

[https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/6b01dc79-1e6b-4598-b9f4-5359...](https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/6b01dc79-1e6b-4598-b9f4-5359e72fc0e0)

------
nherment
Portchain | Copenhagen, Denmark | Fulltime | REMOTE | Full stack Software
Engineer

We're hiring a Node.js full stack developer (MarkoJS front-end, PostgreSQL) to
join our team of 4 remote developers (incl. the engineering manager onsite in
Copenhagen).

Experience working remotely needed. Minimum 4 years of professional software
engineering experience.

90% of all goods are transported in containers. The largest container vessels
can take on 20,000 containers at a time. The industry is struggling like never
before, and is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels
globally are delayed coming into port, most communication is conducted through
phone and even fax, paper is still used in abundance, there can be over 15
process handovers moving a container, and there are large regional differences
in performance among players.

We want to change that, and bring the industry into the digital age. Portchain
(www.portchain.com) is a Danish startup founded by 3 McKinsey alums in
February 2017 that aims to significantly reduce operational cost and
complexity for all players while providing industry leading customer
experience.

Email jobs@portchain.com

[https://www.portchain.com](https://www.portchain.com)

------
cloakedarbiter
Chicago Cubs | Baseball Systems Software Engineer | Chicago, Illinois | Full-
time | ONSITE

This role will primarily focus on the development and maintenance of the Cubs
internal baseball information system, including creating web interfaces and
web tools for the user interface; building ETL processes; maintaining back-end
databases; and troubleshooting data sources issues as needed.

Responsibilities

\- Assist in the design and implementation of web interfaces for the Baseball
Ops information system

\- Develop and maintain ETL processes for loading, processing and quality-
checking new data sources

\- Build and/or support mobile-friendly user interfaces and experiences

\- Build and/or support web services and business-layer applications that
speak to both back-end databases and front-end interfaces

\- Provide development support and guidance to Baseball Operations power users
and general support to all Baseball Operations front-office and field
personnel, as needed

\- Examine, and where appropriate, prototype new technologies in the pursuit
of creating competitive advantages through software, applications and tools

Required Qualifications:

\- Expertise with modern database technologies and SQL

\- Expertise in Python, Java or C#

\- Experience with Javascript Experience with front-end frameworks like
ReactJS, Angular or Vue

\- Experience with HTML/CSS

\- Working knowledge of advanced baseball statistics and sabermetric concepts

Preferred Qualifications:

\- Experience with R

\- Experience with Pandas, NumPy, and SciPy Python libraries

\- Experience building web or native applications for mobile devices

\- Experience building and supporting ETL processes

Apply here:
[https://recruiting2.ultipro.com/RIC1003CUBS/JobBoard/b839f5f...](https://recruiting2.ultipro.com/RIC1003CUBS/JobBoard/b839f5fa-
ba5f-4561-824b-31e8d3d2d9ed/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=e87662da-5710-4acb-
bd92-c12c35fba89d)

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me (Albert) directly over at
alyu AT cubs DOT com and mention HN.

------
kanwisher
Loom Network | Go Backend Developer - Blockchain | Bangkok | Remote |
[https://loomx.io](https://loomx.io)

Loom Network (TechStars Winter '18) makers of Cryptozombies
[https://cryptozombies.io](https://cryptozombies.io) is looking for Senior
backend Go developers. We are building blockchain infrastructure software in
Go. This is high performance distributed programming, knowledge of things like
Raft, Consensus or Blockchain tech is ideal. Any experience with Solidity is a
bonus.

We don't write white papers we ship products. Join a team thats spread out
across the world, with offices in Bangkok, Pune and soon to be Osaka.

Loom Network builds core blockchain technology that allows other companies to
build games, or social apps on the blockchain.

Send your GitHub and Resume to hiring@loomx.io

~~~
kevindeasis
I'd like to thank you for your products too! I use cryptozombies to teach 3 of
my siblings to code in the blockchain.

------
diwank
KEA | Bay Area | NLP, Telephony, Signal Processing | Full-time & interns,
remote + onsite (preferred) | Python / Haskell | 4+ years of experience

KEA is a voice recognition platform that processes and places orders
automatically for merchants when customers call in. We seamlessly transforms
incoming speech into tickets fed directly into businesses’ POS systems.

We are looking for Haskell / Python 3 folks for building speech recognition
phone systems for businesses. Email us at emily@kea.ai

Equity options / market salary / accommodation (if needed) More details:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/167cFW4jBZ39VivngkW_LtFqw...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/167cFW4jBZ39VivngkW_LtFqwuHAssq7vk3BJqDhXikY/edit?usp=sharing)

[https://kea.ai](https://kea.ai)

~~~
__bee
Just curious here, why Haskell ?

------
jsomara
Citrine Informatics | Junior & Senior Full Stack, Backend, Infra Engineer |
Series-A | Full-Time | Redwood City / Remote | 80-150k + equity

Interview: Phone screen / Coffee -> Take-home challenge -> On-site

Stack: React, Rails, Java, Clojure, Scala, ElasticSearch

Apply: [https://citrine.io/jobs/](https://citrine.io/jobs/)

Citrine Informatics is the data platform for the physical world. Our platform
ingests and analyzes vast quantities of technical data on materials,
chemicals, and devices to streamline R&D, manufacturing, and supply chain
operations for any organization that produces a physical product. Our users
are scientists and engineers at large manufacturing and materials companies,
as well as researchers at universities and government labs, and our platform
is an essential workflow tool that enables these users to analyze tremendous
quantities of technical data.

[https://www.wired.com/story/the-ai-company-that-helps-
boeing...](https://www.wired.com/story/the-ai-company-that-helps-boeing-cook-
new-metals-for-jets/)

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps SaaS companies build better products by being better at listening
to and acting on user feedback.

* Very early-stage startup, 2 person team, launched a year ago

* Over 100 customers, including industry-leading companies like Flexport, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, founders are digital nomads (currently hacking out of Ho Chi Minh)

* Bootstrapped and ramen profitable, we are our own bosses

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside founders to make Canny more valuable to its customers and grow
faster.

Technologies: ES6, React, Redux, Node, Mongo, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

------
ahlatimer
Contract Simply (YC S17) | Sr. Full-Stack Developer | Austin, TX | Onsite |
Full-time

Contract Simply ([https://contractsimply.com](https://contractsimply.com))
helps banks expedite their construction loan payments. Unlike a typical loan
which is one check one time, a construction loan has several monthly
disbursements over the course of the project. This process is currently
managed with excel, PDFs, and emails. We have a web-based platform that makes
this process much easier, faster, and less error-prone. It’s more exciting
than it sounds, I promise.

We value mastery, transparency, and, most of all, getting things done.

We offer competitive pay and benefits, plus equity. Despite being a startup,
we do value work/life balance. We’re still small (4 full-time developers, 6
full-time employees total), so there’s a lot of opportunity to set the tone
and direction of the company. We’re also YC-backed (S17).

TECH WE USE

Elixir, Python, React/Redux, AWS, Kubernetes, Postgres, Redis, circleci

REQUIREMENTS

* 4+ years experience in full-stack web development

* experience with Elixir and/or React — we don’t mind teaching you one of the two

* solid understanding of git

* experience with Postgres (or another RDBMS)

* can build quickly without creating a horrible mess

NICE TO HAVE

* experience with both Elixir and React

* experience with GraphQL APIs

* experience with machine learning

* experience with Kubernetes

GET IN TOUCH

Email me at andrew@contractsimply.com.

------
cabify_talent
Cabify | Software Engineers| Madrid,Spain | REMOTE & ONSITE | VISA

We have just been recognised as one of Europe's fastest growing private
company and we're looking to keep growing with the help of some great mid-
senior level people with previous experience working with either Go, Elixir or
Ruby, however if not we are still happy to consider your application. For us
it is more important to have team members who are adaptable and can help us
solve problems that have not been solved before.

Join us now and be part of revolutionising urban mobility!

Apply here:
[https://cabify.workable.com/jobs/](https://cabify.workable.com/jobs/)

If you want to ask us any questions before you apply to make sure this is the
company for you please contact talent@cabify.com

~~~
_puk
Just a note to say your link 404s..

~~~
TomK32
[https://cabify.workable.com/](https://cabify.workable.com/) works just fine.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Natural Language Processing, implementing UX
features, or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home!
We have also begun expanding our team in Ottawa, Canada!

Apply online or send a resume to brittanyd@apple.com.

\-- Security Engineering -- Apple’s Security Engineering and Architecture
group is looking for senior security engineers and DevOps specialists to help
us build systems that protect customers with leading privacy and security
technologies.

Successful candidates will be generalists capable of tackling challenging
engineering problems anywhere in the stack, from the kernel and firmware to
cloud services and applications.

Apply online or send a resume to nectar@apple.com.

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Agile Project
Manager, Operations Manager | Philadelphia PA, Austin TX, & New York NY |
ONSITE [https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript (mostly React
and React-Native), some Elixir and Go.

Openings (full time and contractor):

    
    
        * Agile Project Manager
        * Operations Manager
        * Senior Software Engineer
        * Software Engineer
        * Contract Software Engineer
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
        * Front-end Software Engineer - React (London, LA)
        * Senior Front-end Software Engineer - React (London, LA)
        * Senior Security Engineer (London)
        * Senior Infrastructure Engineer (London)
        * Mobile Developer - React Native (London)
        * Senior Mobile Developer (LA)
        * Senior Backend Engineer, Erlang/C++/Python (London)
        * Software Engineer (London, LA)
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .

~~~
zura
> Erlang (being replaced with C++)

Interesting. Any back-story about this? Also, what libraries do you use as
processes (and OTP) alternative (if any)?

~~~
bostik
I'll provide the short version, and will encourage the exchange team to do a
proper write-up once they feel ready for it. But to provide proper context,
keep in mind that everything below is considered with a trading exchange in
mind.

Distilled down to bullet point material, the change is driven by:

\- language ecosystem; support libraries for Erlang are, regrettably, not that
well maintained

\- familiarity; the team maintaining and improving the exchange stack are not
Erlang experts but know C++ pretty well

\- hiring pool; finding good engineers who know Erlang is impressively hard.
Intersection with engineers who have been exposed to financial exchanges is
... well.

\- performance; as I've been explained to, the underlying data structures in
Erlang are designed for maximum concurrency and share-nothing model (the Actor
pattern in its pure form). These impose constraints that happen to hit the hot
paths pretty hard. And related to that...

\- memory model properties; exchanges rely on data structures whose critical
paths cannot avoid invasive operations. Routinely working around your
runtime's central assumptions is not exactly a best practice, regardless of
the language used.

I will let our exchange team tell the complete back story, in their own style
and with their view from the trenches. Known interest probably helps.

~~~
zura
Thanks! It seems Erlang was not a best choice in the first place, for your
project. Yes, please share the complete story when it's written.

------
halostatue
Kinetic Commerce | Toronto, ON | Full Time, Onsite

Kinetic Commerce is a Toronto-based design and innovation lab. We use world-
class technology and design to build the future of retail, creating seamless,
engaging in-store and mobile experiences for customers.

We work with businesses of all sizes to rethink their products, services, and
user experiences to meet the needs of today’s digitally connected customer.

We currently use GraphQL, Elixir, and PostgreSQL to implement our next
generation multi-tenant platform, previously implemented in Ruby (Rails). We
have shipped services in Lua (over Nginx) and Go, and will use other
technologies as needed (including AMQP/RabbitMQ, Vue.js, Redis, Ansible,
Terraform, and MySQL) to deliver the services we and our clients require.

We are looking for a Senior Platform Engineer to work onsite at our Toronto
office. You will be designing, implementing, and improving these back-end
services. This is a great opportunity to extend both your hard skills and your
soft skills, as senior developers at Kinetic Commerce are expected to
participate in mentoring programs to our more junior developers, and will also
receive mentoring in performing those duties.

You can apply here: [http://kineticcafe.applytojob.com/apply/FdIF9g/Platform-
Engi...](http://kineticcafe.applytojob.com/apply/FdIF9g/Platform-Engineer)

Or contact our Talent Lead at nadams [at] kineticcommerce [dot] com

------
jlgosse
Triage | Developers (Rails, ML/AI, iOS, Android, React, FED), Designers |
Remote | $60-100k + equity Triage
([https://www.triage.com](https://www.triage.com)) is applying artificial
intelligence to medical imaging to make health advice more accurate,
affordable and universally accessible. Triage has developed an app that can
instantly detect skin cancer and other skin problems. We are looking for
talented software engineers to join us.

Our goal is to save lives by making skin cancer screening universally
accessible. 1 in 3 cancer diagnoses in the United States is for skin cancer
and 1 in 5 Americans will develop skin cancer in their lifetime. The five-year
survival rate of melanoma, the deadliest form of skin cancer, declines from
98% at its earliest stage to below 20% at the later stages. With Triage it is
now possible to snap a photo and instantly see visually similar conditions,
including deadly skin cancers like melanoma. As an early stage member of the
team, you will have a great opportunity to influence architecture and product
direction.

Technologies: Rails, React, Python, Tensorflow, Keras, Swift, Kotlin,
MySQL/Postgres

Send us a note to learn more: jobs@triage.com or visit
[https://www.triage.com/careers](https://www.triage.com/careers).

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite Segment is
building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform data into
over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We're processing
billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Atlassian, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples: \- [https://segment.com/blog/allocation-
efficiency-in-high-perfo...](https://segment.com/blog/allocation-efficiency-
in-high-performance-go-services/)

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/exactly-once-delivery/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/bob-loblaws-log-blog/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-the-uuid/
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/5-advanced-testing-techniques-in-go/
    
      - https://open.segment.com
    

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others!

If any of this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Check out our
open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan .at.
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
goodoldboys
Speizer Software | REMOTE | Contract (1099) Part or Full-Time | Compensation:
Hourly, Daily, or Weekly rate competitive with market | JavaScript Developer

I'm Jordan, the founder of Speizer Software. We are a small software
consulting shop that works primarily in the Biotech field, building web
applications for bioinformatics purposes.

We're looking for a developer who is well-versed in the modern front-end
landscape and feels comfortable building JavaScript applications from the
ground up. We're pretty agnostic on framework but ideally someone with
experience using React and Vue would be ideal. Most of what we build uses
Python on the back-end so some familiarity with that would be nice, but not
crucial.

This is a contract (1099) role and we are a fully distributed team so remote
is the only option, really :)

We're open to candidates all over the globe as long as you have strong
communication skills in English. Time zone isn't a huge concern.

If it sounds like it could be a good fit, drop me a line at jordan [at]
speizersoftware {dot} com. Please make sure to include the following pieces of
info:

    
    
      - Brief description about yourself and your web development experience (portfolio/github is always nice to see)
      - Hourly/Daily/Weekly rate (or alternative payment structure, if you prefer)
      - Hours per week available 
      - Location

------
NickBusey
Grownetics | Application Developer, Platform Engineer, INTERNS | Boulder, CO |
Full-Time/Contract | REMOTE

Grownetics is the most advanced cultivation management system for greenhouses
and indoor farms. We combine high resolution crop sensing, open automation
systems, and individual plant tracking from clone to cure so you can make sure
you're growing better every single harvest.

[http://grownetics.co/careers/](http://grownetics.co/careers/)

~~~
mooreds
+1 for the blind application process.

~~~
NickBusey
Glad to hear it's appreciated!

------
muinc
M U INC | Senior Data Engineer (aka "Director of I/O Bound Stuff") | Austin,
TX | ONSITE | Full Time | 100K-130K + EQUITY

We are a small independent startup (fully funded by our MVP's proceeds)
focused on managing, enriching and presenting large and complex energy data.

Our technical capabilities translate DIRECTLY into commercial success, we are
thus obsessed with coupling Engineering Excellence with Pragmatism. We strive
to continuously "co-optimize" architecture and technical decisions with the
company's long term business strategy.

Our MVP has been extremely successful. We are actively looking for someone
ready to develop and take charge of our next generation Data Platform.

We've fallen in love with Martin Kleppmann's "Building Data-Intensive
Applications" book and his "Turning the database inside-out..." [0] talk. We
envision building a Kappa Architecture from scratch, leveraging Kafka for the
Stream Processing, and Rust (another thing we fell in love with) for the
compute/serving layer.

This streaming platform will become the data backbone of our business, feeding
the different aspects of our business.

Just so you know, we also use a lot of Python and are deployed to the cloud
with Docker/Kubernetes.

You will report directly to the CEO and become a pillar of the company. Our
success and your success will be extremely aligned as you will be making
substantial contributions to our business (data is critical for us).

We have a nice office in Downtown Austin, with a gym, treats and all... but
that's probably not the reason why you would love it :p At any rate, let's
talk! Email us at hello@m-u-inc.com

[0] [https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-database-inside-
ou...](https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-database-inside-out-with-
apache-samza/)

------
dirtyaura
Oura Health | Python Developers | Helsinki, Finland | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://ouraring.com](https://ouraring.com)

Oura ring is the world’s first smart ring and app that shows how your body
responds to your lifestyle by analyzing your sleep, activity levels, daily
rhythms and the physiological responses in your body. Oura has users in over
50 countries, and several top universities, research organizations, sleep
clinics, and companies are utilizing the data and insights Oura provides.

We are looking for talented developers to join our team in Helsinki, Finland.
We offer intellectually and technically interesting challenges that differ
from a typical web app scaling problems.

Lead Android Developer -- [https://ouraring.com/careers/lead-android-
developer/](https://ouraring.com/careers/lead-android-developer/)

Python Developer --
[https://ouraring.com/careers/backend-](https://ouraring.com/careers/backend-)
developer/

DevOps Engineer -- [https://ouraring.com/careers/devops-
engineer/](https://ouraring.com/careers/devops-engineer/)

We also looking for Data scientist, Senior Machine Learning Expert, IT Manager
and E-commerce Technologist, keep eye on our Careers pages for new positions
[https://ouraring.com/careers](https://ouraring.com/careers)

------
ghc
Sentenai | Multiple Positions | Boston | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[http://sentenai.com](http://sentenai.com)

Passionate about distributed systems, machine learning and functional
programming? Come join our engineering team at Sentenai, located centrally in
Cambridge between the campuses of MIT and Harvard.

We're hiring Jr. and Sr. Haskell engineers to help us build the missing tools
needed to help industrial data scientists manage sensor data. Our Haskell
codebase spans everything from unsupervised machine learning for index
optimization to our temporal database engine designed for rapidly mining
historical data for complex anomalies spanning multiple sensors.

Haskell extensions you should be familiar with:

    
    
      * GADTs
    
      * Type Families
    
      * Multiparameter Typeclasses
    
    

Interested in working with us? Reach out to us at jobs@sentenai.com.

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-60k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you take
control of your stock options and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. Our recently launched tax planning tool does
just that: [https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-
planning/](https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-planning/)

Things we are building next: multiyear tax forecast analysis, recommendation
engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and UI.

We’ve raised funding from renowned VC investors (known from Uber, Robin Hood),
recently launched on ProductHunt and are aggressively hiring to keep up with
demand.

Looking for:

* Full-stack developers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/full-stack-developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/full-stack-developer/)

* Front-end developers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-developer/)

Interested? Please email frederik@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
mollison
Ansaro | Back-end developer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time,
Salary:120K-150K (1.0%-1.5%) [https://www.ansaro.ai](https://www.ansaro.ai)

Ansaro helps organizations hire the people who will do the job best. We apply
machine learning to data our customers already collect, but have never tapped
before. We visualize ML-based hiring recommendations in simple, easy-to-use
tools for users across enterprise functions.

If the following description sound likes you, please reach out to us!

    
    
      - Can help customers understand complex data and machine learning-based recommendations
      - Enjoy building APIs and integrations with other large SaaS vendors with modern tools like Go, Postgres, GraphQL, and gRPC
      - Can translate often-nebulous customer requirements into practical solutions, without much oversight
      - Care deeply about performance, security, and API design
    

Email us at hi@ansaro.ai, or visit
[https://www.ansaro.ai](https://www.ansaro.ai) and
[https://angel.co/ansaro/jobs/265096-backend-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/ansaro/jobs/265096-backend-software-engineer)

------
1stcity3rdcoast
Linen Club | Business Development & Sales | Onsite in Chicago | $15/hour +
Bonuses

We are an early-stage, pre-seed startup looking for our first salesperson.
This is a one-month role with the potential to extend depending on sales
growth and additional fundraising.

Our company provides hotel linen and housekeeping services to premium
apartment buildings in Chicago. We own all the bed linens and towels and
change them out from subscribers’ apartments every week, just like
housekeepers at a hotel. We sell the service as a free amenity to buildings,
and then we sign up individual tenants for a weekly recurring subscription.
They can also sign up for housecleaning. We're looking to land our first few
buildings, and that’s where you come in.

The job is a combination of inside and outside sales (prospecting, calling,
and going on meetings with property and asset managers) with an hourly base
rate and a bonus for every building you sign up.

We’ll provide prospecting support, promotional materials, and everything you
need to be successful. You'll be selling alongside the co-founders and we'll
pay for your desk at the River North Level Office location. The job starts
immediately.

Email us with questions or your resume! Looking forward to hearing from you:
hello@joinlinenclub.com

------
tehwalrus
C# Software Engineer | ONSITE | St Neots, Cambridgeshire, UK | £30k - £50k |
jobs.picotech.com

Established in 1991 Pico soon became a leader in the field of PC Oscilloscopes
and data loggers. Based out of our head office in St Neots, UK, our software
development teams work in an agile environment creating innovative software
using C#, solving problems such as visualising large data sets.

Due to continuous growth plans Pico Technology are looking to recruit C#
Software Engineers with proven C# development skills who are passionate about
the code they develop. Additional skills in the following areas would be of
interest:

C++, JIRA, Microsoft Visual Studio, DVCS, MVVM, WPF, Cocoa and / or Gtk#,
Intel IPP / OpenCV, Azure / AWS

Equal to the technical skills our developers possess, we also value excellent
organisational, communication and interpersonal skills.

Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages them
to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple monitors
and an open plan office. Development Engineers can use Wednesday afternoons to
work on inspirational projects either as part of a team of individually.

Away from the desk our Development Engineers can be found competing in our
annual pool tournament, playing arcade games in the kitchen, gathered round
the table football or simply enjoying our picnic benches in the garden. The
flexible working hours suit many different lifestyles, with core hours from 10
till 3, Monday to Friday as well as an annual profit related bonus. A full
list of the benefits can be found on our careers website.

If this sounds like the environment you would thrive in and are interested to
find out more apply now for immediate consideration. Please mention Hacker
News in the "where did you hear about us" box!

Check out our latest recruitment video, @tehwalrus features!
[https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E](https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E)

------
mmendez_sq
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office is hiring for multiple positions. We have several
full-stack engineering teams in the office building features for our Point of
Sale systems as well as backend services that power our payments platform.

\----

What we do:

Develop and support the systems that power Square’s products. Develop and
support routing and gateway support between Square’s products and payment
processors in the US and abroad.

\----

Why it's cool:

Our Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical projects.
Infrastructure used throughout Square is designed and developed here. Day-to-
day we use Java, Go, Ruby, Javascript, and Objective-C. Our work environment
includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the advantages of
working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Our office is
located in Midtown, close to Georgia Tech’s campus. Square’s products are
widely used by the general public, so you’ll be building features that are
used by millions of people.

\----

Who we're looking for:

Engineers familiar with Java, Go, or Ruby or another high level OO language.

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email mmendez+hn@squareup.com.

------
shoenick
Nike | Beaverton (Portland), Oregon | Full Time, Contract | ONSITE

Nike's rapidly evolving Digital organization builds everything from NRC, NTC,
and Nike apps, to nike.com, to touch screens and Kinect-powered video walls in
our flagship stores ([https://news.nike.com/news/nike-soho-trial-
zones](https://news.nike.com/news/nike-soho-trial-zones)).

I'm building out a data telemetry team powering real time personalization and
recommendations, triggered communications services, analytics, digital
marketing, and more. I am looking for folks for both our instrumentation team
(iOS/Android engineer, product manager, front end engineer) working with
experiences and apps to collect and understand their data, and our intake team
(product manager) building out distributed systems for ingest and analytics
monitoring. Send me an email nick.bergseng@nike.com, or check out our jobs
site for all the other teams!

[https://jobs.nike.com/category/digital-and-technology-
jobs/1...](https://jobs.nike.com/category/digital-and-technology-
jobs/15675/37648/1)

------
0kl
CreativEngine | Frontend/Web Developer | 70-100+k DOE| Playa Vista, CA | Full
Time, Onsite - Possible Remote

CreativEngine builds internal tools and a CMS for various government agencies.

We have a small but supportive team, and have a dog friendly office. We aren't
big on frills, but we do spend where we thinks it helps: we have standing
desks, yoga balls, Aerons, treadmills, new hardware, and anything else that is
necessary. We also are happy to pay for training, ranging from online courses
to conferences/seminars.

We are looking for someone that enjoys working with HTML, CSS and clients,
that wants to grow with a company. We expect you to be able to cut up for
mobile and multibrowser support, as well as to know a bit of JS.

We're currently refining a lot of our tools and our CMS, while supporting
still active clients.

Our tech stack is pretty wide, spanning legacy languages to Kubernetes.

If you are curious about getting into the thick of it with government, want to
spend some time kicking it around D.C., or love cutting up client sites send
me an email and we can grab a coffee, either in D.C. or Playa Vista.

Applicants must be able to pass a background check (read: No felonies).

Remote may be considered, but we aren't 100% there yet as a company.

kelvin [at] creativengine

------
phil6kites
6kites | Full-stack Engineers | Boulder, CO, REMOTE | Full-time |
[http://www.6kites.com](http://www.6kites.com)

6kites helps business teams use software to improve their operations and
maximize their potential. Our platform partners include Adobe, Atlassian,
Hootsuite, IBM, and Salesforce. In all that we do, our goal is to “blow away”
everyone we interact with.

6kites is looking for a Full Stack, Ruby on Rails Software Engineer who has at
least 4 years of experience, to join our team. The ideal candidate is someone
who will show initiative and leadership, to help 6kites meet our objective of
consistently building exceptional software.

We combine the best aspects of working virtually with the power of co-working
facilities in a working model we call “Co-Virtual.” Our Co-Virtual environment
combines working remotely with face-to-face time as often as possible and
allows our employees work from anywhere in the world!

View more and apply here: [http://www.6kites.com/software-engineer-ruby-on-
rails-full-s...](http://www.6kites.com/software-engineer-ruby-on-rails-full-
stack/)

or via email at jobs[at]6kites[dot]com

------
sk7_
Grape | JavaScript/React Frontend Lead Developer | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE,
REMOTE, VISA | Full time | € 50k-70k p.a. + equity

Grape is an enterprise messenger, targeting customers with 3000+ employees
mainly in Europe.

We are looking for a senior JavaScript software engineer with React
experience. You’ll work closely with all different team members at Grape to
speed up our front-end development to build new features and products. You
will be shipping code to thousands of active users every day. You will lead a
team of two people (you and another frontend engineer) and make all decision
regarding the web-client.

We value high code quality in terms of readability, reusability and
maintainabilty the same way we value speed and efficiency of development. We
prefer composition over inheritance, functional over object oriented.

Frontend Stack: Babel (ES2015, stage-0), Webpack, React, Redux, Electron, JSS,
react-virtualized

We prefer applications from people who are willing to relocate to Vienna. The
first months can be done remotely. Remote working days are no problem, we
allow a lot of flexibility if you need it (e.g. kids) in a addition to all the
benefits that you get by living in Austria (low crime rate, employee
protection laws, healthcare, paid paternity leave, ...). We help with Visa and
relocation.

More details on the job: [https://www.chatgrape.com/jobs/senior-front-end-
engineer/](https://www.chatgrape.com/jobs/senior-front-end-engineer/)

Interested? Write us a mail to jobs AT chatgrape.com with a brief text about
you, a picture of a rhinoceros, a CV and links to previous projects and GitHub
accounts.

------
philipp-spiess
PSPDFKit | REMOTE | Full-time | JavaScript, React, Elixir

PSPDFKit is the leading SDK for working with PDF files on Android, iOS and
Web. We're trusted by Dropbox, Box and many Fortune 500 companies to take care
of these tricky yet essential parts in their Android and iOS apps.

PSPDFKit for Web is our youngest product - you can see it in action here:
[https://web-preview.pspdfkit.com](https://web-preview.pspdfkit.com)

Last year we released PSPDFKit for Web Standalone, which works completely in
the browser, using WebAssembly: [https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-
new-hope/](https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-new-hope/)

If you're interested in working for a fully bootstrapped company, with a team
all over the globe, that iterates quickly and uses a modern, pragmatic tech
stack, then check out our job ad: [https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/senior-frontend-
web-engineer/](https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/senior-frontend-web-engineer/)

------
pfista
Nylas | San Francisco, CA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://nylas.com](https://nylas.com) | Developer Success Engineer $80-110k |
Partner Engineer $105-130k

Hey folks! I'm hiring for two positions on our customer success team here at
Nylas. We're a business communications API that helps developers integrate
email, calendar, and contact data into their apps.

DSE:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/9715c82f-2e4f-4b3f-9a8d-d65f8023...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/9715c82f-2e4f-4b3f-9a8d-d65f8023ad41)

Partner Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/9715c82f-2e4f-4b3f-9a8d-d65f8023...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/9715c82f-2e4f-4b3f-9a8d-d65f8023ad41)

We take our culture seriously:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

See our handbook:
[https://github.com/nylas/handbook](https://github.com/nylas/handbook)

Email me: mike@nylas.com

------
jkempe11
Gusto | Software Engineers, Product Managers, and Product Designers | SF or
Denver | Full-Time

Gusto’s mission is to create a world where work empowers a better life. We are
making the most complicated, impersonal business tasks simple and personal.
Imagine payroll that brings peace of mind, HR that transforms work into a
community, and benefits that help people plan for a better future. Our small
business customers truly love our product and we think you’ll love building
it. Come join us in San Francisco or Denver and help serve over 60,000
businesses across the country.

We were recently featured in Forbes around our efforts to diversify our
engineering team: [http://bit.ly/2HRWaUV](http://bit.ly/2HRWaUV)

And Crunchbase recently featured us in a list of the most valuable YC
startups: [http://bit.ly/2Fc8nW2](http://bit.ly/2Fc8nW2)

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/0cagm28b1](https://grnh.se/0cagm28b1)

Or feel free to email me directly! I’m john.kempe@gusto.com.

------
elliottcarlson
Rent The Runway | Multiple Roles | New York, NY | Full Time, ONSITE, INTERNS

Rent the Runway is disrupting the $1.7 trillion global fashion industry by
introducing clothing rental as a utility in women’s everyday lives and
empowering women to feel like their best selves everyday. We have pioneered
the Closet in the Cloud and believe that every person globally will soon have
a subscription to fashion. Since our launch in late 2009, we have raised $190M
from top-tier investors and built one of the most beloved brands on earth. We
are proud to be both a profitable and high-growth business, with a loyal 6MM-
strong customer base who share the experience of renting as being empowering
and smart.

We have openings across the board, including Engineering, Data Science,
Operations, and even Retail. Summer 2018 internships are currently open as
well.

See a list of openings and descriptions here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/renttherunway](https://boards.greenhouse.io/renttherunway)

Or email me at ecarlson AT renttherunway DOT com

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #opensource

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

~~~
Arcsech
The backend engineer position does not seem to have a listing in English, but
it does in French - is that intentional?

------
anasibi1
Hazel Analytics | Seattle (Onsite Only) | Full Stack | Full-time | $100 -
$130K + 0.1-1% equity (DOE)

Hazel Analytics is a fast-growing technology startup founded in 2014. We pair
the largest food safety inspection database with powerful analytics tools and
solutions for Fortune 500s and leading organizations in the restaurant,
financial services, government, and education industries. Hazel is also the
proud recipient of Jack in the Box's 2016 Food Safety Innovation Award.

We are profitable and privately-held (i.e. no VC investors), which means your
equity is worth something from day 1 and you’ll be able to make a direct
impact on the company’s strategy and execution.

Contact me directly arash@hazelanalytics.com or check out our job posting for
details: [https://angel.co/hazel-analytics-data-analytics-start-
up/job...](https://angel.co/hazel-analytics-data-analytics-start-
up/jobs/304183-senior-software-engineer)

------
davidjgraph
draw.io | Senior JavaScript Engineers | Global | Full or Part Time Contractor
| REMOTE

At draw.io we're aiming to prove that you can build a successful SaaS
application as open source software. We're a remote, all engineering team,
building both the front-end application, as well as the various integrations
we support.

We don't set you yearly goals, review your performance against some arbitary
scale every 6 months, or even set deadlines. Work is ready when it's
implemented at production quality.

We're looking for an experienced software engineer (read as 10+ years
commercial experience) and recent experience working on complex JavaScript
applications. Proven ability to work remotely a plus.

You will need to demonstrate high attention to detail. You'll be left alone to
manage yourself, in return you need to deliver to the necessary quality level
without being heavily managed.

We're very fussy, but if you are self-motivated, have the skills and you're
bored of the politics that many companies bring, you can own and develop
complex systems from start to end without them being cancelled.

Please follow the instructions at [https://about.draw.io/draw-io-
jobs/](https://about.draw.io/draw-io-jobs/)

~~~
tomazy
This is what you see when you go to the link:

"We do not have any open positions. We did not post the listing on the Remote
OK site and they have been asked to remove it."

------
igammarays
Flute Mail | Toronto | REMOTE OK (US/UK/Canada only) | Full-time | Full Stack
Web Engineer | 15% equity + stipend

At Flute our team of 2 engineers has built a new kind of email API which I
think will disrupt a multi-billion $ industry (think SendGrid/Mailgun/Postmark
and other transactional APIs). We decouple your email API from from your
servers or providers in a load-balanced, failover-native, hot-swappable
fashion with full-text Elasticsearch for your data. See flutemail.com

We are very, very new: our website literally went live this week. Still
haven’t launched publicly, and the app is buggy (though we have a few
customers on our waiting list). However, the company is profitable, due to my
previous consulting contracts.

My CTO is leaving to join Google in a couple months, so I need a new
CTO/product-engineer to help me deploy and grow this thing. I’m a full stack
dev myself and the founder, with strong product management experience.

I’m looking for someone who deeply understands the value of our core idea and
is committed to joining a startup in the early stages for significant equity +
a small stipend to cover living expenses. I’m a slow, methodical, code-
reviewing engineer who loves to create issues and design UI/UX mockups, while
you’re the hackathon-move-fast-and-break-things engineer who enjoys crashing
through a list of issues, and is excited to learn anything. Be prepared to do
everything from DevOps to frontend hotfixes. I prefer that you have real big-
company experience (since I don’t).

Stack: NodeJS, Angular 4, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Python integration testing

How to apply: Send me an email (see HN profile) and tell me why you think you
might be a fit for this role. I’ll ignore the email if it’s only a resume,
please write a bit to explain to me why you want to join a ridiculously early
stage startup.

Isa Hassen | Founder & CEO Flute Systems, Inc.

~~~
igammarays
edit: you may also apply by emailing me careers at flutemail.com. Thanks!

------
rolicareers
ROLI UK is hiring! | London, UK | Full-time positions available |
[https://roli.com/careers](https://roli.com/careers) |

We are a team of people from many disciplines who are creating new music-
making devices for the digital age.

Our range of hardware and software products has grown since the Seaboard
launched in 2013. And everything we make — from our NOISE app to our Equator
software — is designed to let music-makers be more expressive.

Our products connect to others in our ecosystem and to many outside of it,
because we want music creation to be as conveniently seamless as other
digitized areas of life. By inventing new, connected tools we are extending
the joy of music-making to everyone.

Want to join out exciting journey?

We're looking for: \- Software QA Team Lead \- Web Developers \- Software
Product Designer \- Senior C++ Engineer \- Product Owner \- Data Scientist

Email careers@roli.com for further info.

~~~
zerr
Any chance for rem0te? (for the right person)

------
taekwansudo
Diagram | Montreal | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://diagram.ca/](https://diagram.ca/)

Diagram is a launchpad for exciting ventures in insurance, financial services,
and healthcare.

We’re looking for software engineers to join our newest venture lead by a
founding team of seasoned entrepreneurs.

We are looking for someone who is motivated by the challenge of joining a
startup at its very beginning and who is looking to prove they can build a
scalable platform from the ground up.

Our team is small for now and everyone who joins the team will have a chance
to contribute in very meaningful ways to our success.

Tech Stack: React, Redux, Flow codebase, Go.

To learn more about the role and apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/diagram/90bbf4be-0cd4-469a-8715-d10035...](https://jobs.lever.co/diagram/90bbf4be-0cd4-469a-8715-d10035920bab)

------
theo
Pascal Metrics | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Washington, DC |
100K-120K | [https://www.pascalmetrics.com](https://www.pascalmetrics.com)

We're a healthcare startup focused on keeping patients safe in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems. We're looking for full-time software
engineers to help build out our SaaS platform.

For more details, please check out [https://www.pascalmetrics.com/about-
company/careers/software...](https://www.pascalmetrics.com/about-
company/careers/software-engineer)

If you're interested in making an impact in healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please reach out to me
directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
shipoftheseus
Stitch Health | Lead Backend Engineer & Lead Android Engineer | SF |
teamstitch.com | Onsite

Jonathan here, one of the founders of Stitch. We build collaboration tools for
healthcare teams: team communication, patient communication and task
management. We're backed by YC and Benchmark.

Our stack is Elixir/Phoenix/PostgreSQL on the backend, React on the frontend,
native iOS and Android, and Electron for desktop. Today, we’re a small but
cohesive team. We’re growing fast and expanding our engineering team over the
next several months.

We're looking for 1) a senior backend engineer with 5-10 years of experience
to join as a Lead Backend Engineer and 2) a senior mobile engineer with 4+
years of experience to join as Lead Android Engineer.

Competitive salary and generous equity. More details here: teamstitch.com/jobs

Feel free to email me directly at: jonathan@teamstitch.com

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- Robustness. The goal here is to produce a set of signals around any given
academic paper that indicate how robust the paper’s claims and findings are.

It has emerged over the last few years that 65-90% of the academic literature
is not reproducible. What this means is that if you try to reproduce the
experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of the time you will not get the same
findings. This is known as "the reproducibility crisis”. Peer review is not a
robustness filter; we need a separate filter to indicate robustness.

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 19
million pdfs to Academia.edu. About 30 million people come to Academia each
month to access and share papers.

With regard to robustness, we think the way to build a robustness layer on top
of papers is a) to mine the existing graph of citations for commentary and (b)
crowd-source commentary/peer review from the academic community.

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (b), and a citation graph infrastructure that is the basis of our approach
to (a). We believe that addressing robustness is a challenge and an
opportunity. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us.

We have raised $33 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and
True Ventures. The company is profitable off a premium subscription model.
Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is really
important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact on the
world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring).

If you are interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard
[at] academia.edu

------
linker3000
Kineo | System Administrators | Brighton, UK | Full Time | Onsite | Salary:
£28-35K

Kineo develops and supports Learning Management Systems for business training,
accreditations, apprenticeships and compliance. We're looking for 2 System
Administrators to support the Linux (LAPP stack) application, dev and UAT
servers, spread across a number of dedicated and cloud platforms/hosting
companies.

We're looking for people with a passion for Open Source, developing or
increasing their knowledge and skills in cloud infrastructure, automation,
monitoring and supporting Web apps. We have funky offices in the centre of
Brighton, excellent benefits, volunteer days to help with local activities and
the opportunity to progress within the business or others within the City and
Guilds group.

Apply: email nigel.kendrick@kineo.com quoting HN03.

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | NY | Onsite, Full-time | Salary & Equity |
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)
Butterfly Network is a rapidly growing, well-funded, extremely innovative
company within the AI/HealthTech space. We are building a device that will
make medical imaging accessible to everyone in the world. It’s a breakthrough
technology that will save millions of lives. We are reinventing the ultrasound
machine by squeezing all of its components onto a single silicon chip. The
result is a high performance imager more portable and less expensive than any
other system in the world. The system's onboard Deep Learning Algorithms,
trained by ultrasound experts, will guide clinicians with less expertise.

We have some amazing job opportunities in our NY and CT offices for software
engineers:

\- Senior Site Reliability / DevOps Engineer \- Data Engineer \- Senior Back-
End/Full-Stack Web Developer \- Senior Front End Developer \- Machine Learning
Research Scientist

Apply here: [https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/butterfly-
net...](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/butterfly-network)

Or send me an email to mgorodnichenko@4catalyzer.com
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytPMpxtgKrs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytPMpxtgKrs)

~~~
maxyazhbin
Interview Process: 2-3 technical interviews, an on-site, then some references,
then an offer. I had one technical interview and that went well; however, when
I found out they wanted references and explained that employers don't usually
give references due to the risk of lawsuits, we decided it best not to move
forward. If you are thinking of applying, consider going elsewhere.

------
stusmall
Threat X | Boulder, Colorado | Full Time | ONSITE

Threat X, Inc is an information security corporation positioning itself to
become the market leader in next-generation cybersecurity products and
services.

As attacks and threats evolve, most organizations are faced with high costs,
stale technology and limited resources to combat malicious events. Built on
next-generation technologies and proprietary techniques, Threat X products arm
organizations with enhanced situational awareness simplifying the path to
threat neutralization.

We have multiple positions open. We are looking for a security engineer and
director of product marketing. We also have a developer position open for
someone with rust and mongo experience.

[https://threat-x.com/about/careers](https://threat-x.com/about/careers)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite Right now the market for educational
software is a mess. It’s incredibly difficult for developers to get their
products into schools, and it’s even harder for them to scale. School
districts spend tons of money on learning applications, but they have no way
of knowing if students are even using the apps they’re purchasing. Teachers
know there’s great software out there, but relatively simple challenges like
getting 30 students logged in at once make using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after five years, half of all schools in the US (68,000
schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that, though.
We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of about 115 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re
looking for engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Golang,
Node and React. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Check us out at [https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)
!

~~~
mattfrommars
Are you guys looking for a software engineer intern for this summer?

------
alliejanoch
Mapistry | Instructional Designer | Berkeley, CA | Onsite

Mapistry is SaaS for environmental compliance. Customers include Fortune 100
companies in industries like trash/recycling, consumer products, food
processing, mining, etc. We are a team of 15 and recently closed a $2.5M seed
round.

Mapistry is launching a new business line to take some of the training we do
in person and move it online. We are looking for a creative individual with
experience in instructional design to take the lead in developing the courses
for this effort. You will work closely with our environmental team to develop
courses on topics like “stormwater pollution prevention,” “spill prevention”
and “hazardous materials management.” The viewers of these courses will be
range from environmental professionals to maintenance workers employed for
Fortune 500 companies in the manufacturing and transportation space. If you
are passionate about preventing pollution, these courses can be a fantastic
way to have an immense impact.

This is a unique opportunity to get in early and shape the direction of the
program. Not only will you be responsible for developing course content, but
you will also have the opportunity to set the direction for the tools we use
and strategies we employ to make the courses effective.

Check out a complete job description at
[https://www.mapistry.com/careers](https://www.mapistry.com/careers)

------
samaysharma
Citus Data ([https://www.citusdata.com/](https://www.citusdata.com/)) |
Technical Solutions Engineer | Full-time | San Francisco

Citus is worry-free Postgres. Built to scale out, Citus is an extension to
Postgres that is available as open source, as on-prem enterprise software, and
as a fully-managed database as a service.

We are a fast-growing database startup in San Francisco. We founded Citus Data
with a vision to combine the best aspects of relational databases with the
elastic scale of NoSQL. And we’re building a team with some of the best minds
in distributed systems, databases, and Postgres—along with engineers with
extensive operational experience managing millions of Postgres databases in
the cloud.

As a solutions engineer, you will be responsible for analyzing customer
requirements, understanding their use-case, and building an end-to-end
solution using Citus technologies. You will need to quickly prototype
solutions, run proof-of-concepts to demonstrate value, and also help customers
move to production. Every customer is different, and thus adaptability and
being a quick learner is crucial. Your day to day role will involve talking to
customers, writing code, performance and query tuning and debugging and
solving problems.

You can learn more about the position and apply here:
[https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/solutionsengineer](https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/solutionsengineer)

~~~
scrollaway
Props to Citus. You guys build awesome stuff, best of luck.

------
d0m
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Multiple positions | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of APIs, domain-specific machine-learning
and fine-grained application security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnjobs]" in the subject line.

------
adamwiggins
Ink & Switch | engineering lead | Remote | two-month contract | $2k/wk

Join our research team to build a prototype pinboard-meets-notes app running
on a tablet.

You'll help select the tablet development platform (Swift/iOS, Android, React
Native, Dart/Flutter, ...) and the storage engine (Dropbox, S3, Dat, ...).
You'll be the technical lead (supporting one other engineer on the team who
will own the main codebase), and be responsible for various companion apps
including a desktop/Electron app and a Chrome extension.

We're an all-remote team with core hours centered on the US East timezone.

More details and apply here:
[https://inkandswitch.workable.com/j/DC77AED5BD](https://inkandswitch.workable.com/j/DC77AED5BD)

~~~
sah2ed
Is the time zone a hard requirement or you are flexible?

------
tptacek
Latacora | Full-Time | Chicagoland, NYC Metro | Startup Security Engineer

Latacora builds and operates security teams for startups. Look at the startups
hiring on this thread, and imagine running the security team for, like, a
bunch of them simultaneously. That’s what we’re about. You’d want to be
interested in that problem to make reading further worth your time.

We’re currently 6 security-researcher software-developers. We find groups of
startups with similar technical security challenges, and then automate and
systematize. Everything that’s fun about application security — crawling
through the ventilation ducts of software skyscrapers like John McClane, being
a scary story told to baby software developers to keep them up at night — is
fun about what we do. Mix in blue-team tooling, and that’s where we are.

We’re hiring our first non-partner employee. Salaried, with benefits.
Requirements: extremely interested in security, can code well in some
language, willing to read and code in any language. Offices in Chicago and NYC
(WFH fine, but we need to see you regularly).

What we cannot promise: a clear job description, a refined hiring process.
We’re figuring that stuff out now.

What we can promise: honest and direct answers to serious inquiries regardless
of your experience or perceived skill level.

jobs@latacora.com

[https://www.latacora.com](https://www.latacora.com)

~~~
pw
This is how you write a job description if you want people to come and work
for you.

~~~
wglb
But none of the other companies have Vitaly.

------
gangstertim
Squarespace | NYC, NY / New York, NY | ONSITE only Apply at:
[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Squarespace is hiring pretty much everyone:

-PMs (mid-level to senior, 5+ years exp) -Engineers (Mobile, web, infrastructure, SRE, data, security generally 2+ years exp), —Creative developers & design technologists -Designers (both visual, web, and product) —PMs and TPMs —Plenty of non-tech roles -& more!

Come help us make the web beautiful.

You should work here because it's a great place to work. Squarespace boasts
one of the most beautiful offices in the world, daily lunch, fully covered
health insurance, unlimited vacation (and a recommended 4-5 weeks) and a solid
401k match. Much more importantly, though, working at Squarespace means
working with a great community of people who love design and are passionate
about great products. This is a company that cares deeply about its employees
and employees who care deeply about their product. We're very proud here to be
building the platform that both democratizes the web and pushes forward its
design.

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you have questions (I'm a PM here,
former FE Engineer) or just want to chat. tmiller @ squarespace.com

Apply at [http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

------
chrismorgan
FastMail | Philadelphia, PA, USA | Systems Engineer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

FastMail provides email services that are fast, rock solid, and built on the
ever-evolving Internet standards. (And we’re part of that process of
improvement, with initiatives like JMAP.)

We’re looking for an Systems Engineer to join the FastMail team in our
Philadelphia office, to work on FastMail, Pobox, and our newest service,
Topicbox. You’ll be maintaining and building the infrastructure that runs our
services, working across all parts of the stack with other people, to help
development, product and support teams.

Some specific technologies we use (don’t worry about ticking every box on the
list): Debian and SmartOS; Chef, Consul, Cyrus, Postfix, PostgreSQL,
Prometheus, and plenty of software starting with other letters of the
alphabet, too; you’ll definitely end up needing to write some shell, Perl, and
Ruby.

[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2018-02-syseng.html](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2018-02-syseng.html)

We’re also hiring a Support Manager in Philadelphia (but that’s less topical
for HN):
[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2018-02-supportmanager.h...](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2018-02-supportmanager.html)

------
mhuntley
Day Zero Diagnostics | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite Day Zero Diagnostics is
a machine learning and genomics start-up in Boston founded by MIT and Harvard
alumni. We are working to modernize how bacterial infections are diagnosed -
while current approaches take 2-5 days, we are developing a technology that
diagnoses infections in hours: we sequence the genomes of the bacteria in a
clinical infection and use machine learning methods to predict the antibiotic
resistance pattern.

We are seeking to hire a highly motivated software developer to join our small
but growing computational team - you will be the first non-founder
computational hire and play a large role in our technology development. You
will be implementing cloud-deployable machine learning methods, developing
infrastructure and compute pipelines for large genomic datasets, along with
executing a broad range of interdisciplinary tasks that come along with
working in a small startup. Our tech is in python and C, and we use a standard
set of bionformatics tools. Machine learning experience helpful.

Application and more info about DZD can be found here:
[https://www.dayzerodiagnostics.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://www.dayzerodiagnostics.com/careers/software-engineer)

------
alie
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Architect, Data Warehouse: Python, PySpark, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd66fc261)

Front End Engineer: JavaScipt, Node, Jinja [http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254fe1de2e)

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python, Security focused [http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| DevOps, Rails and Desktop Engineers | Full-Time

Private Internet Access is a VPN service which brings security and privacy to
the average user that’s fast and simple to use.

We’re an activist organization at heart and are significant donors for
organizations such as the EFF, Freenode, Fight for the Future, Creative
Commons, FSF, Linux Mint, Arch Linux, etc. You can learn more about the
companies we support here:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-
spo...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-sponsor)

We’re looking for experienced DevOps, Rails and Desktop (JS+Ruby) Engineers
anywhere in the world. You will work on both the VPN service as well as our
new product ventures as we continue to make amazing privacy products.

We offer: - Competitive Salaries - Flexible Vacation Time - Experienced
Engineers

For US Employees we also offer: - Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for Employee
and Employee + Spouse - Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D

If you’re interested about learning more about the positions, please email
jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with cover letter and resume.

------
nworbrecneps
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or Summer/Fall Interns | On-site San Francisco
(relocation provided), remote an option w/ experience |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable, fast-growing startup looking for all types of engineers:
full-stack, backend, site reliability, data, machine learning.

We even recently raised a Series A ([https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/06/mixmax-
raises-10-35m-to-im...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/06/mixmax-
raises-10-35m-to-improve-email/)) and are looking to grow from 20 -> 50ppl
this year!

Mixmax is the future of email and external communications. Just like you use
Slack to talk within your team, you use Mixmax to talk to people outside of
your team. Primarily, we help sales and recruiting teams achieve more and with
greater consistency by automating their most common workflows and integrating
with their existing toolchain - Gmail, Inbox, Salesforce, Slack, text
messaging and more.

You'll work on a modern cloud-based web app built on universal/isomorphic
Javascript using open source technologies, including: React, Node, Mongo,
Elasticsearch, Electron (more: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web)).

Check out our engineering blog:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering).

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven, the Netherlands
| REMOTE (< 200km)

TalkJS is the chat platform for platforms. We help online marketplaces build
great user-to-user communication.

FULL STACK PROGRAMMER / FRONTEND PROGRAMMER:

We're looking for an experienced programmer - the kind that could make it to
"software architect" at a boring bigco but prefers to get their hands dirty.
Our stack is made of Elixir, ES6, React, PostgreSQL and a little bit of Node.

We're particularly looking for people with strong front-end skills, with an
eye for design and UX. This means that either you identify as a frontender, or
as a full-stack developer.

CONTENT MARKETER:

We're looking for someone who a knack for tech who loves writing stories about
how people use chat to make their lives and/or their apps better. Bonus points
if you're good at customers or SEO.

ABOUT YOU

Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same from you. If
you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you want to be
the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply. If you want
to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch.

We prefer on-site for all positions, but remote is OK as long as you're max 2
hours away from Eindhoven so we can meet often. Eindhoven has a great low-cost
airport so this includes much of Europe.

Apply by sending an email to hey@talkjs.com.

------
i314159
Kentik | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite/Remote | Full-Time |
kentik.com

Kentik is a database company masquerading as a network BI tool:
[https://www.kentik.com/inside-the-kentik-data-engine-
part-1](https://www.kentik.com/inside-the-kentik-data-engine-part-1). We wrote
a custom database in go, which at its heart works by taking a time range,
storing all events by time-slice and then at query time querying each time
segment in parallel. This is hidden behind a Postgres front end using the
foreign data wrapper interface PG provides. Then we tried to sell this product
and quickly realized that we need a data-visualization layer.

We're hiring someone primarily to work on our network anomaly detection
product -- [https://www.kentik.com/ddos-
detection/](https://www.kentik.com/ddos-detection/). This would be kinda a
split role, working in a React framework on the client side, node, and then a
go codebase which processes traffic data, checks if there's anything to alert
on, and then if so does some set of actions.

[https://www.kentik.com/careers](https://www.kentik.com/careers) if you are
interested.

~~~
GFischer
Really interesting product.. I always thought that more work was needed in
backends querying time ranges.

------
jakubk
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on Scotland, London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@skyscanner.net if you want me to
refer you, and/or have questions.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
leegutman
Enigma|New York, NY|On-site, Full-
time|[https://www.enigma.com/](https://www.enigma.com/)

Did you ever think about New York City Restaurant Inspections and how Big
Apple restaurants stack up, to what is exactly coming into US ports in each
and every container, or how new drugs actually get approved by the FDA? The
answers to these questions exist in specific and separate public datasets, but
together, they can provide a vast and powerful view of what’s happening in the
world.

Enigma was founded in 2012 in order to centralize and normalize public data
globally (think Google for public data). We believe that free and open
societies can’t exist without open and timely access to public data. Data that
helps the public hold governments accountable, can also be used creatively to
address significant social problems. Enigma's mission is to build the
technology and solutions that will empower people to interpret and improve,
the world around them.

We're hiring Software Engineers, Data Engineers & Data Scientists to help
scale our product development efforts.

Check out our careers page for more info:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings](https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings)

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Charlotte | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 80 million US users and are a true mission-oriented business, a rare
case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by helping
our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are building
Scala and Typescript node.js services as well as investing heavily in GraphQL.
Our native iOS and Android apps are written in Swift and Kotlin and are the
top apps in Finance. Our website is built in React + Redux. We’re always on
the lookout for experienced data scientists to help explore some of the
richest data sets around and unlock financial insights for our members.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is one of the best
places to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

If you have questions I’m happy to answer them - scott.shumaker at
creditkarma.com. To apply, visit
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | Machine Learning Engineers | San Francisco (Onsite) | $150k-220k
& Enterprise Sales | San Francisco (Onsite) | $70-120k + Commission
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

ML Engineers: We are looking to build out a world-class machine learning team
that can push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian
optimization and modeling. You will have the opportunity to work on difficult
machine learning problems at a very small startup.

REQUIREMENTS: MS or PhD in a related field. Experience with statistical
learning theory and software development.

Enterprise Sales: We are looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals. With
junior and senior positions available, non-sales backgrounds are perfectly
acceptable given a willingness to learn and improve.

These are on-site, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Contact: jason@uncountable.com

~~~
jhirshman
We are also making a Data Science position available.

Data Science | San Francisco (On-site) | $90k-120k
[https://www.uncountable.com/hiring-data-
scientist](https://www.uncountable.com/hiring-data-scientist)

------
invisible
SharpSpring | Full Time | Software Engineer or SRE | Gainesville, FL or REMOTE
(Atlanta, GA) | [https://sharpspring.com](https://sharpspring.com) | 70K-110K
DOE

SharpSpring is a marketing automation company that helps our customers engage
with their contacts. The term "marketing automation" encompasses lots of
functionality but it really boils down to different pieces of software all
working together to help our customers (email editor, CRM, sales monitoring,
site tracking/analytics, landing page editor, forms, email delivery). We are
working on building an amazing team (currently at 150 people) with a main
office in downtown Gainesville, FL. There is lots of challenging work ahead
here as we grow, scale and overcome new challenges ahead. We have a good mix
of autonomy and teamwork with a candid/friendly culture.

Just some of the things you'd get to work with here: React, Golang, PHP,
Docker + Kubernetes on Google Cloud Platform, Redis, MongoDB and MySQL.

Apply at [https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-
list/](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-list/) or send your resume to
careers at sharpspring.com

------
eclipticplane
New York, New York | ONSITE | Full-time | Visa OK (TN, OPT, or H-1B transfer)
| $105k+ and equity

We’re a newly founded, well-funded fintech startup looking to revolutionize
the shareholder franchise. We have a small, experienced team with backgrounds
in tech and finance. Greenfield project — come make a big impact from day one.
We’re near NYU in NYC.

\- Lead/Senior Backend Engineer (Python, Django, AWS, Kubernetes/Docker nice
to have, Data/ETLs, scaling, team building/recruiting)

\- Lead/Senior iOS Engineer (Swift or Objective C, an eye for design, team
building/recruiting)

\- Frontend Engineer (Modern Javascript, React, Node)

\- Frontend designer (HTML, CSS, React, mobile design)

\- Technical designer (Front end design, web, mobile)

Contact: hn+whatcha@say.com

~~~
vazhifarer
I'm new to HN. Could you please expand on how to contact you please? Is your
email 'watcha @ say.com'? And should HN be part of the Subject?

~~~
eclipticplane
You can ping me directly @ hn+whatcha@say.com — and mentioning HN is helpful.

------
djbrick
Yelp | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | $105k-$180k + equity |

Mobile Infrastructure Engineer

Yelp connects people with great local businesses. We’re looking for
experienced mobile engineers to help build our mobile platforms and drive
Yelp’s long-term technical roadmap.

At Yelp the mobile infrastructure teams are responsible for all of the
infrastructural systems that allow mobile development across the company to
happen quickly and efficiently. A few of these include our testing frameworks,
build machines, app release system, and libraries of components shared across
teams. The teams also work on the major systems of the apps that are used by
all of the different feature teams across Yelp. Their mission is to enable
every mobile developer at Yelp to develop high quality features quickly.

Android
[https://jobs.lever.co/yelp/7732ce3c-54f1-455d-881d-01b81093b...](https://jobs.lever.co/yelp/7732ce3c-54f1-455d-881d-01b81093b631/apply?lever-
source=hackernews)

iOS
[https://jobs.lever.co/yelp/16c0e844-f075-402d-97ca-236368300...](https://jobs.lever.co/yelp/16c0e844-f075-402d-97ca-236368300705/apply?lever-
source=hackernews)

------
ryanschneider
INFURA | DevOps or Backend Engineers | Full Time | REMOTE

Infura is building and developing an infrastructure platform for the rapidly
growing decentralized web. Infura is widely recognized in the Ethereum
ecosystem, and its infrastructure powers other very popular projects in the
space.

We have two roles to fill, and will place priority on indiduals who can
contribute something to both roles.

The first is a DevOps engineer that would focus on automation, scaling and
managing our infrastructure as it grows. The second is a Backend engineer
focused on building APIs and webservices to improve the scaling of Ethereum
and IPFS related services.

We are a 100% remote first team, and are especially interested in DevOps
engineers willing to perform pager duty in non-US timezones.

Details of the DevOps role is here:
[https://new.consensys.net/careers/?gh_jid=699846](https://new.consensys.net/careers/?gh_jid=699846)
And the backend engineering role here:
[https://new.consensys.net/careers/?gh_jid=857361](https://new.consensys.net/careers/?gh_jid=857361)

If interested, please reach out to us at jobs@infura.io, and mention this HN
post as to how you found us.

------
1000nettles
Benevity | [https://www.benevity.com](https://www.benevity.com) | Calgary, AB
- Victoria, BC - Toronto, ON | ONSITE, Full-time

Benevity is the global leader in online workplace giving, matching,
volunteering and integrated grant management solutions. Some of the world's
most iconic brands rely on Benevity's award-winning solutions to power their
Goodness Programs and corporate philanthropy, helping them attract, retain and
engage today's workers by connecting people personally to causes that matter
to them. With almost 2 million users around the world, Benevity will process
donations for more than 100,000 global charities this year. As a certified B
Corporation, Benevity is part of a unique breed of for-profit companies with a
social mission who believe that 'doing well by doing good' is more than just a
catchy tagline.

Benevity is looking to fill a variety of technical (and not so technical!)
roles, including:

\- Software Developer - Web

\- Software Developer - Platform

\- Software Developer - Build & Release Automation

\- Web Operations Specialist

\- Front-End Architect

\- Grants Technical Specialist

Please check out our careers page at
[https://www.benevity.com/careers](https://www.benevity.com/careers).

------
sunshinewyin
Grammarly | San Francisco, Kyiv, New York | Onsite |
[https://www.grammarly.com](https://www.grammarly.com)

Grammarly’s AI-powered products help people communicate more effectively.
Millions of users rely on Grammarly every day to make their messages,
documents, and social media posts clear, effective, and mistake-free.
Grammarly is an Inc. 500 company with offices in San Francisco, New York, and
Kyiv.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/grammarly](https://www.keyvalues.com/grammarly)

We have 19 open positions on our engineering team, including positions for
frontend, backend, mobile, DevOps, research, engineering manager,
computational linguists, and machine learning researchers. Check them out
here:
[https://www.grammarly.com/jobs/engineering](https://www.grammarly.com/jobs/engineering)

Tech Stack: Frontend: Javascript, React, Typescript, Flow, Mobx, Stylus,
Redux, Reactive JS, Styled Components, Focal (our own in-house, open-sourced
state management framework) Mobile (iOS and Android): Java, OkHttp,
Butterknife, Retrofit, XCode, Swift, ReactiveCocoa, ReactiveSwift,
Kickstarter-Prelude, Argo, Runes, Curry Desktop app: CoffeeScript,
Electron.js, C#, F#, ReactiveUI Internal tools: Angular, Elm, ClojureScript
Backend: Java, Scala, Python, Haskell, Lisp, Clojure, Go, C++ NLP/Research
teams: sklearn, TensorFlow, PyTorch, CNN, RNN, Keras, Seq2Seq, xgboost, CRFs,
nltk/spacy/OpenNLP, OpenNMT, Jupyter notebooks

~~~
fvcproductions
I actually talked with a Grammarly recruiter recently and they told me they're
only looking for more senior level engineers right now (I'm a recent grad).
Just a heads up!

~~~
mattfrommars
I guess no intern!

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that.

We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost telecommunications
satellites to bring the world online.

Join us and work with top engineers who have flown things in space before. We
are a well-funded team that moves fast.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. Should have experience with microcontroller driver-level code and basic PCB design.

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics, power systems, or high speed digital design

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Fault tolerant systems -- Design fault tolerant electronics for operating in a radiation environment

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our postings here--
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

------
Shatnerz
StreetShares | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (Reston, VA) | Full-time,
onsite | [https://streetshares.com](https://streetshares.com) | $80k-$125k and
equity

The company: Streetshares is a veteran focused startup, striving to bring
small businesses and investors together. We provide loans, lines of credit,
and other financial products to small business owners while offering investors
a chance to support like-minded businesses. The company was founded by two
veterans of the US and South African air force.

The team: The engineering team is currently small (6 people) but diverse,
including a US Marine Corps veteran and teammates with backgrounds in
(building) architecture, communications, physics, music, and computer science.
We even have someone from Wisconsin. We recently secured additional funding
($23 million, [https://www.nasdaq.com/article/streetshares-a-small-
business...](https://www.nasdaq.com/article/streetshares-a-small-business-
loan-provider-for-military-veterans-is-ready-to-scale-cm923623)) and are
looking to greatly expand the team.

The position: We are seeking software engineers of all levels to contribute to
the development of our online platform. You will work in a fast-paced
environment and should expect to contribute significantly to the future of our
system. The ideal candidate is comfortable being an intricate part of a small
team, can engage across functional areas, and can deliver reliable, testable,
and maintainable code. We are seeking both frontend and backend developers.

Contact: To apply, email me your resume at andrew@streetshares.com. Also, if
you have any questions or concerns, feel free to email me as well. I won't
reply to generic emails, spam, or recruiters.

We are hiring a designer too, but I am less involved so you can apply at
[https://streetshares.workable.com/](https://streetshares.workable.com/) or
[https://angel.co/streetshares/](https://angel.co/streetshares/). It won't
hurt to mention HackerNews and maybe my name.

------
francoisbailly
Fischer International Identity |
[https://www.fischerinternational.com](https://www.fischerinternational.com) |
Naples, Florida | Multiple Software Engineer Positions + UI/UX| On-site, Full
time

Fischer International Identity operates in the field of Identity and Access
Management. Our product covers a wide list of areas, including Provisioning,
Access Governance, Password Management, Authentication, Reporting and
Auditing, and Self-Service Identity.

Working at Fischer International Identity, you will have the opportunity to
work with leaders in the IAM industry to solve interesting problems in an
elegant manner. We strongly believe in Continuous Improvement, and we strive
to not only deliver a valuable product to our customer, but also to provide a
caring working environment to our employees.

The company is now at a turning point and is in the position of taking the
lead in the IAM market. We are looking for Software Engineers of all levels.

Some of the technologies we use are Spring framework, AngularJS, AWS,
Terraform. Among challenging and interesting problems to tackle are leveraging
Data Mining, improving our CI pipeline, building upon our test automation
processes and make our process as effective as possible.

Independent Analyst firm, KuppingerCole, recognized Fischer International
Identity as a Product and Innovation Leader in their 2017 Leadership Compass
for Identity as a Service: Cloud-Base Provisioning, Access Governance, and
Federation.

Fischer International Identity is also one of the top 7 IAM vendors to watch
in 2018, according to Solutions Review.

Please send your resume to fgb@fischerinternational.com

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time | Salary & Equity
| [https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard (formerly SOXHUB) is streamlining audit/compliance through our SaaS
platform. We are making audit less painful & more efficient for internal audit
teams and business process owners. If you're interested in working at a fast
growing company building enterprise software that is loved by its users,
please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Full Stack Web & API Developers
      - Kubernetes experts
      - Security experts
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
horrorcheck
Position Development | Brooklyn, NY | Onsite |
[http://positiondev.com](http://positiondev.com)

We're a software development company that serves leftist and independent media
companies. We're dedicated to building quality software to help expand the
breadth of discourse, culture, and thought available to English-speaking
audiences. We also look for opportunities to grow our collective skill sets
for unique and creative projects.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/position-
development](https://www.keyvalues.com/position-development)

Here are our open roles:

\- Ruby on Rails Developer:
[http://positiondev.com/work.html?ref=keyvalues](http://positiondev.com/work.html?ref=keyvalues)

\- Polyglot Web Developer:
[http://positiondev.com/work.html?ref=keyvalues](http://positiondev.com/work.html?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Java, Python, Haskell, Postgres, Redis, AWS, Docker

------
karatcate
Karat - Seattle, WA & Remote Karat is a startup that conducts technical
interviews for companies including Intuit, Jet, Mulesoft and more. Our mission
is to make interviewing for a software job a 5-star candidate experience. To
accomplish this we use remote collaboration technology to enable candidates to
interview wherever and whenever they’re most comfortable; we use rigorously
tested and calibrated questions to provide consistent recommendations; and
most importantly of all, we hire and train exceptional programmers and
communicators to conduct these interviews. We are growing our remote
interviewer team and internal engineering team in Seattle, WA.

Freelance Expert Interviewer - Remote - 15 to 40hrs per week
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HNWH)

Software Engineer - Seattle, WA - Relocation Available
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba7262?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source) %5B%5D=HNWH

Product Manager - Seattle, WA - Relocation Available
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/f97df2b1-fc3e-4566-8764-8eb7f9ea...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/f97df2b1-fc3e-4566-8764-8eb7f9eac5f8?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HNWH)

These jobs will be opening soon - For more information please email
cate@karat.io

-Engineering Manager - Seattle WA - Relocation available

-Data Scientist - Seattle, WA - Relocation available

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa |
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!). Right now,
we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- Frontend Developer (JS/Web)

\- RUST Backend Developer (our backend is 100% rust!)

\- Electrical Engineer

\- Junior App Developers (iOS || Android)

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and housing until you find your
own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd/final interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

~~~
lasmcoder
I just looked at reviews from candidates in glassdoor. I got to say that it
looks very discouraging.

------
fahimulhaq
Educative | Techstars Seattle ‘18 | Seattle, WA | Part-Time | Contract |
Computer Science Instructor, Machine Learning Instructor, Data Science
Instructor, Web Development Instructor | REMOTE |
[https://www.educative.io](https://www.educative.io)

Educative is an interactive learning platform for software engineers.
Instructors create lessons using Educative's course builder. Students learn
using coding playgrounds, embedded web applications, coding challenges, etc.
without the need to install anything on their machines.

We are looking for experts in Computer Science (DS & Algo), Programming (C++,
C#, Java, Go), Web Development(React, Vue, Angular, MobX, Typescript etc.),
Machine Learning, Data Science and Blockchain/Bitcoin/Ethereum.

If you can want to write on a topic that's relevant to software engineers, we
should talk. All jobs are contract based.

We work with engineers with a knack for writing tutorials, bootcamp
instructors, university professors and students who have taken advanced CS
courses.

Contact me at fahim {at} educative.io.

~~~
bcjordan
Ooh, I can vouch for this! :)

If you haven't seen their platform, Fahim & co have created a seriously next-
generation course-creation / hands-on-coding toolkit. & in my experience
they've been super friendly, generous and given great advice.

Don't hesitate to contact them if you're interested in online teaching!

~~~
fahimulhaq
Hi Brian, thanks a lot for kind words (and good to hear from you. It's been a
while).

------
mpalmes
Servall Development | Full Stack Web Developer | Calgary, AB, Canada | Full
Time, Onsite | [https://servalldev.com](https://servalldev.com)

Servall Development is a custom software provider, who has been working in the
field of custom software development and ID scanning for the past 8 years. We
created and continue to maintain the most widely used ID scanning software
used throughout North America, UK and Australia. We work with other companies
and government agencies to create custom hardware + software solutions,
educational games and iOS and Android apps. We are based out of Calgary, right
in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains near beautiful Banff National Park.

We are looking for a full-stack web developer to join our development team.
This job will involve web applications on a wide variety of software and
hardware projects.

Our stack: React, React Native, Redux, Node.js, PostgreSQL, MS SQL Server,
Docker, Rancher

Drop us an email at: hr@servalldev.com

Feel free to forward any questions to me directly as well at:
michael@servalldev.com

------
joshuahornby
BuddyLoans | Developer | Manchester, UK | Full Time | On Site |
[https://www.buddyloans.com](https://www.buddyloans.com)

BuddyLoans is a fast growing UK guarantor lender with great recent funding. We
are looking for experienced developers to help us build a bespoke guarantor
lending platform integrated with an in-house multi-channel contact center
(built with Twilio). You'll have direct input in making new business
decisions, from a strategic level to design and implementation of new
features. Our current stack is PHP 7 on the backend (Zend
Framework/Expressive), JavaScript (React) and Elm on the frontend, along with
MySQL. Our applications are hosted on AWS.

Required strong experience with:

\- OO PHP programming with good use of design patterns

\- At least one major PHP framework e.g. Zend Framework, Symfony, Laravel,
Phalcon, CodeIgniter - MySQL

\- Git version control

Desired experience in:

\- Integrating with 3rd party APIs

\- Writing testable PHP code using PHPUnit or phpspec

\- JavaScript frameworks eg. React, Ember, jQuery.

\- AWS

\- Twilio cloud communications platform

Please email php.recruitment@buddyloans.com if you are interested. No
agencies.

------
jisaacso
Asimov | Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time

Hi from Asimov! We’re a small team of HNers fresh off of our seed funding lead
by Andreessen Horowitz. We’re fueled by a vision to transition synthetic
biology to a fully-fledged engineering discipline. We’re building our our
initial software team and need help with everything at the intersection of
infrastructure, software systems, data ingestion and storage and machine
learning for predicting optimal genetic circuit design. Check out some of our
work at www.github.com/CIDARLAB/cello and our mission at www.asimov.io/blog

Search Keywords: deep learning, sequence to sequence learning, bioinformatics,
cloud infrastructure, python, tensorflow, microservices, biotech, Boston,
Cambridge

Prerequisites: * 4+ years hands on experience as a SWE or ML engineer in
industry * ML engineer: knowledge of modern methods in reinforcement learning,
generative adversarial models, breadth of knowledge across supervised and
unsupervised learning and experience applying these models in software * SWE:
knowledge of cloud infrastructure, large scale data warehousing,
build/test/deploy platform development * Excitement to learn a tremendous
amount about genetics, bio hacking, genetic circuit design * Excitement to own
your own roadmap and prioritization

Perks: * Flexible working hours, develop when you are most productive * We
believe in creating a lifelong company by avoiding burnout and focusing on
long term impact * Frequent team lunches, happy hours, offsites (borda borg!),
snacks and a fully stocked coffee lab * Cross pollination: We’re an awesome
team of scientists and engineers from diverse technical backgrounds. Learn
cutting edge synthetic biology from world experts!

If you’re interested please send me an email at joe@asimov.io or apply online
at www.asimov.io/careers

------
imdsm
DADI | Design & engineering roles | Remote First (HQ: London, UK) | Full Time

DADI is a global, decentralized cloud platform, focused on the provision of
web services to help you build, scale and grow your digital products. DADI's
web services are organized around a microservices architecture that provides a
series of intelligent apps for building digital products.

• Open source, decentralized web services.

• Work asynchronously.

• No 9 to 5.

• Work at your own pace.

• Minimal meetings.

• Work where you want.

Designer: [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/dadi-
designer](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/dadi-designer)

Full Stack Engineer: [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/dadi-full-stack-
engin...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/dadi-full-stack-engineer)

Frontend Engineer (x2): [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/dadi-frontend-
enginee...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/dadi-frontend-engineer)

Interested? Contact us at jobs@dadi.co.

------
omnibrain
Dr. Pfau Fernwirktechnik | Apprenticeship Software Development | Überlingen,
Germany | Onsite

Dr. Pfau Fernwirktechnik GmbH is a small german development house, developing
software for alarm receiving centers and control centers. Our core product
LISA is a classic Windows Client/Server software. We are building interfaces
to various modern IoT, Smart Home and App Solutions/Plattforms.

We are offering a "Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker(m/w) für
Anwendungsentwicklung" (Apprenticeship in Software Development) starting
September 1st, 2018. An apprenticeship in software development is a german
model of a dual (in company and school) vocational 3 year education.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apprenticeship#Germany](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apprenticeship#Germany)

You can find more information (in german) at
[http://pfau.de/ausbildung.html](http://pfau.de/ausbildung.html)

------
ninjakeyboard
Funnelcloud | Toronto | Competitive Compensation, Smart Team

Small but profitable and growing startup is building event oriented systems
for manufacturing system analysis and control (formally called an MES -
Manufacturing Execution Systems.) We use scala/akka, elixir, kafka, and
timeseries tooling. It's an IoT type of problem space.

Looking for fulltime engineers in Toronto with scala, elixir, clojure or any
FP background preferably, but Rubyists with interest in learning elixir and
functional programming may fit as well.

Mail jason at funnelcloud.io

------
novocaine
Memrise | Software Engineers, Data Scientists, UX Lead | London UK | Full-
Time, Onsite, Visa sponsorship and relocation available |
[https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Memrise gives people learning superpowers. We aim to help anyone achieve
confident, real-world language skills in just a few short months; our product
is innovative and fun, and it delivers the goods.

Last year, we won the "App of the Year 2017" at the Google Play Awards. With
near zero marketing spend we've grown organically to tens of millions of
users, and we're already profitable with a team of 55 (comprising 37
nationalities).

Engineering-wise, we are a small but very ambitious team and value generalists
that like working end-to-end, across the stack, owning their services in
production. We have unique and interesting problems to solve in scalability,
big data, machine learning, and interface design.

We are expanding and looking to fill the following roles immediately:

* Senior Software Engineer (x2)

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Senior Android Engineer

We use Python 3.6 / Django / MySQL running on Kubernetes for the backend and
React/Redux on the frontend. The iOS and Android apps are regularly featured
native apps written in Obj-C/Swift and Java.

We are also hiring data scientists, user researches, marketers, learning
scientists, designers, and a Danish translator.

If you're interested in any of these jobs - or if you are just awesome and
think we'd be a good place to show off your talents - please apply at
[https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

If you don't see a specific role on the jobs page that you fit, please apply
for the "Speculative Application".

~~~
seardluin
Not looking for a job, but I freaking love memrise! Such a cool app. I have a
couple of bug reports though, where should I direst these?

~~~
novocaine
Hi! Great to hear you love it despite the couple of bugs :)

Direct link to the bug submission form, thanks for the report

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdzJ36mrPczSj_whITr...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdzJ36mrPczSj_whITrh1qjkR9-87CAhKVKQBwAiKCjpIT9oQ/viewform?c=0&w=1)

------
MPiccinato
Sift | Detroit, MI | Fulltime | ONSITE REMOTE INTERNS |
[https://www.justsift.com](https://www.justsift.com)

At Sift, we build applications to help organizations better understand their
people. We want organizations to feel more like closely knit teams, where
everyone supports each other to achieve their shared mission.

We’re just around 2 years old, but we’ve already secured 15,000+ users and
over 20 clients. We’re proud to have Quicken Loans using our apps to better
understand who makes up their amazing team.

\- Mid/Senior Backend (Node.js, Express - DevOps (AWS, Azure, moving to
containers) (REMOTE possible)

\- Mid/Senior Frontend (React, React Native) (REMOTE possible)

Shoot me an email if you have any questions or apply through our jobs site,
[https://www.justsift.com/jobs/](https://www.justsift.com/jobs/)

Mat P, CTO, matp@justsift.com

------
atollena
Blablacar (blablacar.com) | Paris, France | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

BlaBlaCar is the global leader in long-distance carpooling.

My team is hiring software engineers to take over the short distance car-
pooling market via the Blablalines app.

* Software Engineer: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar/743999665160242-so...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar/743999665160242-software-engineer-blablalines)

* iOS developers [https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar/743999665157469-i...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar/743999665157469-ios-engineer-blablalines)

There are various positions open in the rest of the organisation as well:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar).

------
Sikul
Discord | Senior Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is building a platform dedicated to connecting people through games.
We grew from 45 million to 90 million users in the last 6 months. We have over
14 million daily active users and that number is growing every day. Discord is
just 2.5 years old.

We're hiring senior engineers in the key roles of fullstack, backend, and data
infrastructure. Join an amazing team solving interesting scaling problems and
creating next generation features.

[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

Tech: Elixir/Erlang, React, Javascript, Python, Go, C++, Cassandra, GCP

Engineering blog:
[https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering](https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering)

Feel free to message me directly at the email in my profile.

------
stadeschuldt
HERE | Several positions | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | Onsite

At HERE in Berlin, Germany we are currently looking for some data-related
candidates in our IoT and Open Location Platform team:

[https://datasciencejobs.de/post/principal-data-data-
science-...](https://datasciencejobs.de/post/principal-data-data-science-
engineer-iot-here/)

[https://datasciencejobs.de/post/senior-software-developer-
da...](https://datasciencejobs.de/post/senior-software-developer-data-
engineering-here/)

[https://datasciencejobs.de/post/principal-software-
engineer-...](https://datasciencejobs.de/post/principal-software-engineer-big-
data-platform-here/)

If you are interested or have any questions feel free to contact me.

~~~
fijal
Hi stadeshuldt

I can't find your email on your profile. Can you leave some contact details
for questions?

Thank you!

~~~
stadeschuldt
You can email me at christian dot stade-schuldt at here com

------
kidnoodle
Flowminder Foundation | Product Manager | Onsite, Southampton UK | £50-60K

We're looking for an awesome product manager to help us take several internal
software tools open source, and help guide the vision for their future
development.

Flowminder Foundation is a non-profit, working to analyse mobile phone data
for good. We work with telecoms operators all over the world, and a bunch of
humanitarian and development agencies, providing unique insights on human
mobility.

Friendly, interesting place to work, with a really varied team of academics
from all over the world, incredible variety of projects, and the opportunity
to make a huge difference to people's lives.

We're also looking for a kickass analyst/data scientist. Applications here:
[http://www.flowminder.org/vacancies](http://www.flowminder.org/vacancies)

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers) We provide a
platform that lets people host and sell courses online, we have over 8 million
students and well over 100k instructors on the platform, shooting for $200
million in course sales this year. Hiring across the stack, especially
backend/ruby engineers (experience working on ecommerce or sitebuilders is a
bonus), a head of data, a VP of engineering, and data engineers. Best place
I've ever worked, hit me up at noahp@teachable.com if you have any questions
or head to [https://teachable.com/careers/](https://teachable.com/careers/)

------
brandonwamboldt
Maplewave (maplewave.com) | Halifax, Canada | Onsite | Full-Time / Remote /
Visa

We build retail products like electronic document signing software, point of
sales, inventory management, and business intelligence for the
telecommunications market. We have customers in over 40 countries, and we're
looking to expand our team as we build our next generation of products. We
have around 100 employees, and a very relaxed and fun culture. This is no
startup, we value work life balance.

We're currently hiring for:

* Full-Stack Developer - TypeScript, JavaScript, React, Electron, Ruby, C#, Java

* Platform Developer - C# or Java beneficial, experience with building APIs for distribution

* Product Owner - Previous product owner experience in a Scrum environment

If you wanna grab a coffee to discuss any of the above get in touch
(hr.developer [at] maplewave [dot] com)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 15th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Senior PHP developers

-Front-end Developer

-Product Manager

-Product Marketing Manager

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. Some more info on pornhub.com/jobs.

~~~
seekgk
go you sponsor a visa?

------
niklas_a
Instabridge | Instabridge.com | Several positions | Stockholm, Sweden |
onsite, relocation offered

Do you want to bring internet to 4 bn people with no or limited access to the
internet? Instabridge is a community of people sharing wifi to bring internet
to everyone. We are growing fast and are already live in several markets:
Brazil, Mexico and India for example.

We are funded by large investors in the US (Tim Draper) and in Europe
(Balderton, Creandum). Learn from some of the best people in the industry. Our
team comes from Dropbox, Rovio, Yelp etc.

Read more about working at Instabridge and living in Stockholm here:

[https://jobs.instabridge.com](https://jobs.instabridge.com)

We are recruiting for several positions:

UX Designer [https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/66247-ux-
designer](https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/66247-ux-designer)

Lead Data Scientist [https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/60087-lead-data-
scientist](https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/60087-lead-data-scientist)

QA Engineer [https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/60526-qa-
engineer](https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/60526-qa-engineer)

Senior Android Developer [https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4111-senior-
android-develo...](https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4111-senior-android-
developer)

Data Engineer [https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4167-data-
engineer](https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4167-data-engineer)

Senior Backend developer [https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4166-senior-
backend-develo...](https://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4166-senior-backend-
developer)

------
jvanderhoof
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Front End/Backend/DevOps/Security | REMOTE (or ONSITE
Newton, MA) | FULL-TIME

The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write super reliable software that's
hard to hack. We're building tools that make the best security practices
convenient for developers, ops, and security teams.

We're looking for people that care about accessibility, security, and solving
problems at both human and global-machine scales. We primarily use Ruby and JS
but also pretty much anything new and interesting in the devops space.

conjur.org (our secret service, AGPLv3)
[https://www.conjur.com/careers/engineering/puzzle](https://www.conjur.com/careers/engineering/puzzle)
(our coding puzzle)

~~~
denom
I'm seeing a javascript error in the console of your puzzle:

> Unhandled rejection TypeError: Cannot set property 'onclose' of null

------
harrisreynolds
Nimble Labs | Senior Developer | Austin, TX OR REMOTE | USA only

Nimble Labs is looking for a senior level developer to help us work on a new
data visualization product

This is a hands on coding position.

In a perfect world you would already be well versed in Rails and some
Javascript/front end development (we are using Vue.js as our framework and D3
for visualizations), but intelligence, work ethic and willingness to write
tests are all required.

Ideal candidate would have a high upper bound on potential and also have
aspirations to become a CTO level team member.

This will be a salary + equity position. Full-time employee only. Must be
based in the United States. Preference to candidates local to Austin, TX.

Please email me at harris at nimblelabs.com and provide any relevant links to
corroborate your skillset.

~~~
meesterdude
This is certainly an improvement over last months version, but this part is
still dubious:

> Ideal candidate would have a high upper bound on potential

Who's to say everyone doesn't have this, given the right ingredients?

It would be more communicative if you instead talked about what you're up to;
upcoming projects, underlying technologies, scale or other ambitions; any of
those would better assist candidates in identifying if they're a fit than if
they simply have "a high upper bound".

------
xanderatallah
OpenSea | Full-Stack / Frontend Engineer | Full-time | San Francisco

OpenSea.io is the first marketplace for digital collectibles. Our exchange
sees 6 figures in weekly volume, making it also the largest marketplace for
crypto assets, from game items like CryptoKitties to digital art and more. So
as our 3rd full-time engineer (including the 2 cofounders), you'll be getting
a lot of responsibility, but quantifiable reward.

Full job posting: [https://opensea.breezy.hr/](https://opensea.breezy.hr/)

Contact @alexatallah or @dfinzer on discord:
[https://discordapp.com/invite/ga8EJbv](https://discordapp.com/invite/ga8EJbv)

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE | $130-$160k + equity

Serp Api is a real time API to access Google search results. We solves the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Headless browser automation
(Selenium and PhantomJS), and React.JS. We are looking for a senior backend
developer, and we are offering above market salary and equity. Experience in
Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA solving, or Browser Automation are
definitely pulses.

Contact me @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
gnicholas
BeeLine Reader | Software Engineer, INTERNS | Palo Alto or REMOTE

BeeLine Reader is an Intel-backed company whose software makes reading on-
screen easier and faster. We are hiring devs and interns to build out our
suite of products, which include web browser plugins, PDF tools, and mobile
apps. We are also hiring interns for marketing and design roles.

Please submit a resume with a cover letter that shows you have at least taken
the time to look at our website and understand our technology (it takes <30
seconds). No agencies/dev shops. Email contact@...

more info: [http://www.beelinereader.com](http://www.beelinereader.com)

------
jkukul
mbr targeting / Ströer Digital Group | Software Engineer (Java) | Berlin,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE | 50-70k€

At mbr targeting in Berlin we are developing and scaling the core technology
that powers Germany's market leading digital advertising company Ströer.

With online advertising being one of the most challenging fields in high
performance computing and data processing, we are working at the cutting edge
of big data, machine learning and real-time technologies and we are operating
large-scale deployments of real-time web services.

To expand our team of highly skilled engineers we are looking for talented
software engineers who either already have some experience building scalable,
low-latency systems or who are proficient with Java and are looking for a
challenging opportunity.

Please find more info here: [https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html) Get in touch with us: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
switchstance
Motion Array | Senior Full-stack Developer | Remote | Full Time with flexible
schedule | $100 - $130k

Motion Array was founded in 2012 as a side project, and has since grown to
become a leading marketplace for video creators. We’re expanding beyond the
marketplace and looking to offer multiple web apps that will aid in the video
creator’s workflow.

That being said, we need your help if you’re a kick-ass, senior, full stack
Laravel developer with strong JS skills. (Vue in particular)

Please email us at support@motionarray.com if you're interested or have
questions.

Site: [https://motionarray.com](https://motionarray.com)

------
avaazjobs
AVAAZ | Senior Developers and DevOps Engineers | Global | Full Time | REMOTE

Avaaz is changing the world, and we’ll give you the means to change it, too.
Our team is a place to exercise your creativity and your leadership, while
building never-before-seen tools for one of the world’s top online activism
organisations. You can let your imagination run wild figuring out how to grow
the platform and tools, improve rapid-iterative processes and integrate new
technologies.

We are a nimble team working on creating opportunities to bring about the
world most people everywhere want -- one of justice, peace, and freedom. The
work environment is quite unique: whether you’re in the office or working from
home, our collaborative culture ensures everyone is heard and treated
respectfully, with a strong focus on personal development. Our tech build
comprises the latest technologies (cloud computing, distributed systems, big
data) using great languages (Python, PHP, JS) with proven and cutting-edge
datastores (MySQL, Redshift, MongoDB, Redis, Memcache). At Avaaz, your work
will have an impact on a huge scale: we have more than 45 million members, who
have taken over 200 million actions, told over 500 million friends about Avaaz
campaigns and donated more than $50 million online.

Our global and distributed tech team creates beautiful, efficient code that
works across browsers, platforms and localisations. It’s backed by developers
with a proven track record of designing, building and debugging large web
applications.

We’re roaming the world in the search for challenge-driven hard-working senior
developers and DevOps engineers with excellent spoken and written
communication in English who are able to adapt and learn, with talents for
creativity and abstract thinking. The quest is for people who fit that
profile; we know specific skills can always be trained and developed. We are
currently hiring senior developers and devops engineers in the Americas, EU
and African timezones.

Salary is competitive in the non profit space with generous benefits but we
can not match corporate tech salaries.

Apply here:
[https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/)

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Frontend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Backend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Frontend Engineering Team Lead | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

In addition, this position isn't up yet, but is coming:

DuckDuckGo | Legal Advocacy Manager | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

If you think you might be right for the legal advocacy manager position,
please feel free to reach out to me directly: yegg at duckduckgo.

~~~
MentallyRetired
<3 DDG

------
hobonumber1
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers) I'm an
Engineering Manager at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA, Samsung,
KP and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our "Collective AI"
Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s fastest speech
recognition and most sophisticated natural language understanding. We've had a
lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT of really interesting
projects being worked on requiring complex problem solvers who can work well
independently. Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took
top spot on Reddit a year ago!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd)
If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
tilo at (company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please, no
recruiters! And we have hired from this thread in the past.

------
sluggg
Grove Collaborative | Senior Front-end Engineer, Software Engineer (Full
stack), Sr. Product Manager - New Customer Growth | FULL-TIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.grove.co](https://www.grove.co)

Grove Collaborative is hiring in SF! Grove is a digitally native brand, with
it's own direct-to-consumer e-commerce platform for natural home and personal
care products. Grove offers a flexible recurring shipment model and gives each
customer a personal shopper. Every product Grove offers, both from our
flagship Grove Collaborative brand and from our exceptional third party
brands, has been thoroughly vetted for health, sustainability, and efficacy.
Grove is also a Certified B Corporation ([https://www.bcorporation.net/what-
are-b-corps](https://www.bcorporation.net/what-are-b-corps)).

We recently closed our Series C funding round (led by Norwest Venture
Partners) and are expanding our product and engineering team! We’re growing
incredibly fast (5x year-over-year), and need more talented product managers
and engineers to help us scale and grow the technologies that we use to power
our e-commerce platform.

You can see all of our job postings and find out more about us at:
[https://www.grove.co/careers](https://www.grove.co/careers)

Interested in working with us? Or have any questions? You can reach me
directly via email: mlindsay@grove.co

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

At Textio, we're changing the way people write. We predict how your writing
will perform based on previous real-world results from similar documents. We
have some of the largest companies in the world as customers, and we're hiring
engineers across the board to help us solve difficult problems. We have a
tight-knit, friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a
bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Director of Data Acquisition, Data Platform Engineer, Backend
Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Senior Data Platform Engineer,
Frontend Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior Backend
Software Engineer, Senior Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full Stack
Software Engineer, Senior NLP Software Engineer, Senior UX Designer, Visual
Designer Sales Development Representative, Account Executive, Customer Success
Engineer, VP of Sales, VP of Business Development, Technical Recruiter, Non-
technical Recruiter, Product Manager, Senior Product Manager, Marketing
Campaign Manager, Senior Manager - Demand Generation

------
liveandlet
FloQast | Software Development Engineer in Test | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE |
Full Time | [https://www.floqast.com](https://www.floqast.com)

FloQast is a fast growing, Los Angeles-based, early-stage company redefining
how a critical business process (financial close) is performed. Our growth and
success is fueled by a passion to define and dominate the Close Management
Software market. We are the first company of our kind to focus specifically on
the mid-market. Our prospects have been hungry for a solution like FloQast for
years and the response to our solution has been overwhelmingly positive.

FloQast is seeking a software engineer to join our Quality Assurance (QA)
team. This person will help build a unified test automation infrastructure and
tools to ensure efficient end-to-end, component, integration, and unit test
coverage.

The position requires a strong testing background with the ability to put
software through its paces using various testing techniques. The candidate
will be required to communicate defect findings to software developers and
work closely with product managers to understand and translate requirements.
The candidate must be a strong communicator, self-motivated, organized, and
thorough with attention to detail.

Apply here: [https://floqast.com/careers/job-
posting/#e4ef4bb9-73c0-4cda-...](https://floqast.com/careers/job-
posting/#e4ef4bb9-73c0-4cda-9eaf-93d23f321551)

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Ruby (RoR), iOS (mostly swift), Android, junior design, or
PM | Silicon Valley + remote (we're flexible) | Full-time only | Competitive
salaries depending on role, experience, and location (ranging $50k - $160k)

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. This unique industry is riddled with extreme fragmentation and
is plagued by a sea of uninspired product offerings. We're a team of seasoned
operators and developers that loves to move fast and laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lie in our path. Home base for us is in the
Silicon Valley but we have a team that spans eight countries. So whether
you're in bay area, thinking of moving to SV, or are happy where you're at,
we'd love to hear from you.

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you're an audacious soul looking to tackle one of the biggest problems that
plagues our society today and yearning to join an experienced team at the
ground floor, then hit us up!

We have a bias towards developers and PMs with a few years of experience, but
if you're especially intrigued and self-motivated, then let us know anyways.
Let's chat!

Email your resume and (optional) references/code samples to us at jobs <at>
zilly.email

------
deepmarket
(stealth start-up) | Business partner | Anywhere US | Part-time OK | REMOTE
(US-only) | up to 50% equity

I am looking for a business co-founder with up to 50% equity for a fully
automated e-commerce business based initially on drop-shipping high quality
items on Amazon and other platforms. In parallel, I am building an SaaS
(another company) exposing some of the functionality developed for this
purpose to 3rd party sellers and would like to have this new company as a
dogfooding business that is fully automated, profitable, growing and solid
(100% customer and platform satisfaction), instantly putting into use latest
tech I develop. I have already fully automated inventory ETL generation,
automated repricing, purging stale stock, retrieving orders, placing them at
suppliers and notifying customers about shipping. In addition, I am a Deep
Learning expert and work on NLP and TTS tech for automating client support as
well.

Your role would be the business executive, establishing and cultivating
business relationships, handling all administrative tasks, searching for high-
quality suppliers, handling Amazon issues and initially customer support until
it is automated away. You need to be a US resident, ideally citizen, working
from anywhere/anytime you want, usually less than 1h/day. Contact me on
deepmarket@tuta.io.

Please note there are no engineering openings right now.

------
aerosmile
Kindly Care | San Francisco | Head of Success, Head of Sales | San Francisco,
CA | $100k-$150k + equity

Kindly Care ([https://www.kindlycare.com](https://www.kindlycare.com)) helps
families find, hire, and manage private caregivers so that their elderly loved
ones can age in their homes rather having to move into assisted living
facilities. We take pride in the fact that we’re working on one of the most
pressing problems in our society: ensuring that our seniors are taken care of
despite seemingly endless challenges caused by fiscal and labor shortages.

We just closed a Series A in January 2018, and have raised a total of $9.5m to
date. To find out more about Kindly Care, check out our (slightly outdated)
Techcrunch coverage: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/11/kindly-care-launches-
with-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/11/kindly-care-launches-with-3-1m-to-
help-loved-ones-access-vetted-caregivers/)

Looking for:

\- Head of Success: [https://www.kindlycare.com/head-of-
success/](https://www.kindlycare.com/head-of-success/) (also available:
Customer Support, Customer Experience)

\- Head of Sales: [https://www.kindlycare.com/head-of-
sales/](https://www.kindlycare.com/head-of-sales/)

Let's chat! I am Igor and you can reach me at hr@kindlycare.com.

------
malz
Roadster | Frontend & Backend Engineers | Palo Alto, San Francisco

Roadster is modernizing the painful process of buying a car. Our software
turns car dealers into modern shopping sites with up-front pricing and an end-
to-end purchase & checkout process ending in home delivery of your new or used
car. For the in-person shopper we power the dealer's iPads or kiosks to
provide the same fluid process in the store, without the usual negotiation or
hassle.

Check us out at [http://roadster.com](http://roadster.com) and our 5-star
reviews at [http://yelp.com/biz/roadster-san-
francisco](http://yelp.com/biz/roadster-san-francisco)

We're hiring a frontend and backend engineer to help expand our customer base
nationwide (and internationally), and to own, build, and launch snazzy new
features. Our web apps target both dealer and consumer end users, so we
emphasize great design and technology to scale to thousands of dealers. We use
Ruby on Rails, Vue.js (migrating from Angular), Elasticsearch, Postgres &
Redis. You should have a CS degree or equivalent and 2 years of work
experience. Our team is small so you'll be owning your projects right away.
Our PA office is a converted body shop with a rollup garage door.

Email me at dino@roadster.com for more details!

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) |
$100-150K + equity

We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in production and
have plenty of interesting development in the pipeline. We care about building
great products, providing a great user experience and listening to our users
to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and author open
source libraries. We care about having a good remote culture and bring
remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for two positions. Full stack developers feel free to apply to
both:

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Mid to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: engineering-hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

------
seregine
Outschool

SF: Principal Software Engineer, onsite

React, GraphQL, Node/Express, Postgres

[https://outschool.workable.com/j/19ADD36740](https://outschool.workable.com/j/19ADD36740)

Outschool is the marketplace of small-group online classes for K-12 learners.
Our live video chat format transforms the diversity and quality of learning
experiences available to kids around the world. Already, hundreds of
independent teachers are offering thousands of classes in every subject:
forensic science, competitive math, storytelling, anthropology, study skills,
art, and many more. Parents love the selection: thousands of them are spending
hundreds of dollars per month, and our sales are up 8x over the last year.

We are an accomplished team of four in SF, with experience in education,
marketplaces, software, and operating online services at Udemy, Amazon,
Airbnb, YC, Square, Google, and many startups. We are ambitious in the long
term and pragmatic in the short term. We prioritize carefully, run
experiments, start simple, then iterate. This gives us confidence at every
step that we’re learning about our customers and building what they want. It
also means we have less risk, randomness, and drama than most early startups.

We're now looking for a senior software engineer to complement our team. This
is the perfect opportunity for the right person to get involved early,
contribute a lot to our success, and create awesome learning experiences for
kids. Everything about our product will evolve, so you'll work on a variety of
projects: in-class interactions, teacher success, communication tools,
marketplace discovery, metrics, internal process, infrastructure, and more.
Our stack is modern JavaScript: React, Apollo/GraphQL, Node/Express, and
Postgres.

We think the best candidates care about learning and education. You’ll need a
mature perspective on engineering tradeoffs, product decisions, and teamwork.
You must have been programming professionally and challenging yourself for at
least 5 years. You have something to teach us.

Reach out to work@outschool.com or apply at
[https://outschool.workable.com/j/19ADD36740](https://outschool.workable.com/j/19ADD36740)

------
ksolanki
Eyenuk, Inc. | Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-
time |

Join us in building software platform to apply deep learning and robotics to
help prevent blindness across the world. Eyenuk is an exciting medical
software startup that has developed a powerful retinal image analysis AI
platform for screening of diseases such as diabetic retinopathy and agre-
related macular degeneration.

Anyone with diabetes is vulnerable to blindness that progresses without any
pain or discomfort. Despite it's preventable nature, the condition, called
diabetic retinopathy, is the leading cause of blindness in working age adults.
Eyenuk has developed EyeArt, a SaaS offering, that automates the retinal
disease screening process via automated analysis of retinal images and
providing a screening referral outcome. EyeArt is a clinically validated on
over 100,000 patients providing sensitivity that exceeds that of expert human
graders. EyeArt has CE Marking (regulatory approval in Europe) and is under
prospective clinical trials for an FDA approval.

You will join a passionate team at Eyenuk comprised of software and image
analysis experts. We are hiring for multiple positions in the following two
broad categories.

* Full-stack software engineers (Python, Frontend, UI)

* Algorithms engineer (image processing, computer vision, deep learning)

Would welcome anyone who wants to join our hands: have a young family? Great!
Need a visa? We'll do everything legally possible to get you one.

jobs at eyenuk.com

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~30-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, JavaScript, Go, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. We've recently had some great
additions to our team, including Gaurav Kataria, former Head of Data Science
and Growth at Google Cloud: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-google-
entelo-gaurav-kat...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-google-entelo-
gaurav-kataria)

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to grow very quickly and discover
new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and full-stack engineering to
provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Fullstack Engineer

* Product Manager

* Senior Product Manager

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
karanmg
The RealReal | Technical Lead | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time

* Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Phoenix, GraphQL, Postgres, MySQL, AWS *

Send your resume or linkedin to jobs@therealreal.com.

The RealReal is the fastest-growing, largest online luxury consignment
marketplace. The team is composed of strong full-stack engineers and is
instrumental in the success of our high-end fashion marketplace business. You
will be exposed to the latest technology and a pervasive data-driven culture,
while surrounded by a friendly, helpful team. The fast growth of our business
gives you the opportunity to make a strong impact.

Hiring several roles, including:

* Lead Software Engineer - [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/574561977/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/574561977/)

* Sr Software Engineer - [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/574541279/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/574541279/)

* more: [https://www.therealreal.com/careers](https://www.therealreal.com/careers)

Teams here prioritize together, pair up, and jump to help each other out. We
have a strong self-managed agile culture where you will deploy to production
multiple times a week, define technical strategy and mentor other engineers.
If you love working with Elixir, Phoenix, Ruby, Rails we want to talk to you!

------
dsil
Clover Health | San Francisco, CA or Jersey City, NJ | Software Engineers &
Data Scientists | Full-Time ONSITE Clover is reinventing health insurance by
working to keep people healthier. We're looking for seasoned engineers and
data scientists to help us solve the most complicated problem in the world:
healthcare. We're using sophisticated data analytics, custom software, and
machine learning to coordinate care and build a clearer model of our member's
health and risk factors. We are on a mission to help seniors and low-income
members live healthier while keeping costs down. This is an opportunity for
those who want to be at the intersection of health and technology and thrive
in a collaborative environment as well as the freedom of self-direction.

Tech Stack: Postgres, Python, Flask/Django, Frontend: React Cloud Services:
Aptible, AWS, GCP Data Stack: Airflow

If you are interested in any of the Data Science and Engineering roles:
[https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers)

To learn more about working here, check out our tech blog:
[https://technology.cloverhealth.com/](https://technology.cloverhealth.com/)

------
davguerrero
Prezi | Budapest | DevOps/Backend | Full-time | On-site |
[https://prezi.com](https://prezi.com)

Prezi's infrastructure & backend teams of 10 are looking for an engineer
interested in DevOps tooling for a hundred engineers and developing and
maintaining mission-critical backend services.

We are using the AWS cloud to host our distributed microservices architecture
of more than 50 services with several hundreds of nodes serving millions of
our users every day. Key technologies we are depending on are Python/Django,
Docker, Scala, Chef, AWS Elastic Beanstalk and a lot more.

Some of the challenges we have in our sight right now: \- Re-architecting
mission-critical services to a multi-region setup \- Introducing the HashiCorp
toolchain (e.g. Terraform) to our infrastructure and to the workflow of our
engineering teams \- Reducing the friction and the Time to Production of our
engineering teams with automating more and more of their workflows

We are looking for fresh minds with at least some experience. Come join us in
our headquarters in Budapest and have an impact on how tens of millions of
people share ideas.

Please apply from this page:
[http://prezi.com/jobs/183759?gh_jid=183759](http://prezi.com/jobs/183759?gh_jid=183759)

------
maryFW
FleetWit | DevOps Engineer | NYC area | Full-time | Onsite | $100k + equity

• Who we are:

FleetWit is a trivia gaming company where it pays to be smart (like it
actually plays). Win cash prizes when you challenge other trivia lovers to
games in every imaginable category! There are currently 4 different types of
games with lots more on the horizon.

• What we need:

Our team is expanding and seeking a DevOps engineer. We’re looking for an
independent thinker who wants to take ownership of the stack and guide the
technological decision-making of a young NYC-based gaming startup.

We are looking for a candidate who will help move toward a serverless
architecture while supporting and scaling our real-time applications.

• What you know:

-AWS Lambda -Pub-Sub -NodeJS -MongoDB -DynamoDB -XMPP (optional) -Firebase / Firestore (optional) -Unit Testing

What you’ve done:

-A minimum of 2 years experience in building and maintaining the backend of a large, real-time application -Experience with exponentially growing companies, transitioning from a few thousand API calls per second to a few million -Ample knowledge and experience in building scalable real-time server->client applications -Experience building server-less code using AWS Lambda (or competitor), to help us transition from a quasi-monolithic centralized architecture into a micro-service based decentralized architecture.

Sound like you? Please reach out to julien@fleetwit.com if you're interested
in joining our fun, growing team!

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY:100-160k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed (we just raised $8.1m Series A from Shasta
Ventures) direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a mission to disrupt the $60
Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-quality, personalised and
manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customised products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from building node APIs to bin-packing
problems to optimising fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out at
info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
perlin
Oden Technologies | New York, NY | Full Time, Onsite

We're a small but rapidly growing team focused on building products that allow
manufacturers to improve their production processes using data. We’re working
across a range of cutting edge disciplines including industrial Internet-of-
Things, big data, and machine learning.

We have openings across the board:

\- Frontend: help build the next iteration of our manufacturing analytics
platform, a first of its kind suite of applications for analyzing real-time
data, optimizing production processes, and modeling the factory of the 21st
century.

\- Backend: build highly available APIs in Python / Go that efficiently and
reliably capture machine and human data.

\- DevOps Engineer: tackle interesting problems with infrastructure in a
hybrid cloud & IoT environment, such as quorum-based distributed systems and
cloud/edge application deployment strategies.

\- Data Scientist: build statistical and machine learning models that improve
efficiency of manufacturing using the telemetry collected from machines in the
field.

\- Forward Deployed: integrate with different production machines, allowing
for seamless transmission of data to our platform.

\- Customer Success Manager: ensure that our clients are using the product to
achieve the best possible outcomes for their business. This person is ideally
an operations/logistics/industrial consultant, engineer, lean expert, or
similar with a proven track record for demonstrating ROI.

Reach out directly: mykola [at] oden [dot] io

------
quadrature
Shopify | Developer | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo | FULL-TIME ONSITE
VISA| [http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. Our products help merchants who are just starting as well as
established brands that need a solution that can scale with their traffic.

We're always working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to
reach their audience and help them make data driven decisions.

Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker,
Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper
and we use PySpark and Sklearn for our data modeling and machine learning
tasks. If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come
take a look at who we are and what we're doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

Regardless of where you're applying this year I'd say make sure you focus your
application on specific roles, highlight your work and personal projects (over
academics) and don't treat interview results as a reflection of personal
worth. Good luck with your job hunt !.

------
volkadav
Oracle Cloud Infrastructure (OCI) | FULL-TIME, ONSITE | Seattle, WA or SFBay
or Boston OCI is Oracle's bare metal cloud / next-gen IaaS offering; most of
us are in Seattle and there are branch offices in the SF bay area and Boston
area. My team is looking for senior developers to help build services and
tools for OCI's Operations group. This is a new team in a relatively new org,
so it's a good chance to make an impact and the vast majority of the work will
be greenfield.

Minimum Qualifications:

    
    
      - BS CS or related technical field, or equivalent practical experience
      - Five years of software development experience
      - Strong knowledge of CS fundamentals
      - Mastery of one or more of: Java/C*/Python or similar
      - Proficiency working in a Linux environment
    

Preferred Qualifications:

    
    
      - Graduate work in CS, especially in the fields of Systems or Machine Learning
      - Prior experience architecting and operating large scale systems/services
      - Some familiarity with systems administration or DevOps/SRE experience
      - 10+ years of software development experience
    

Resumes / questions to: mike.o.jackson@oracle.com (Sorry, can't do internships
or new grad hires!)

------
fullscript
Fullscript | Senior Ruby Developer, Full-Stack Developer and Senior Front-End
Developer |Remote|

Fullscript (www.fullscript.com) is a health tech startup that has created a
platform for practitioners to dispense professional-grade nutritional
supplements to their patients. We are the market leaders, have grown over
2000% in 3 years and we go above and beyond to make dispensing wellness easy.

Our Stack - For simple interfaces, we use pretty vanilla Ruby on Rails. For
more complex interfaces we’ve historically layered Angular on top of Rails
backed by Restful API’s but we no desire to write Angular moving forward. We
have a separate single page application built with React, Redux and GraphQL
and we experimenting with Typescript, preact and Jest. We love ES6&7 and
Typescript and we have significant experience with React and Redux.

Senior-Front End Developer - [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-
jobs/fullscript-senior-fro...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-
jobs/fullscript-senior-front-end-developer) Full Stack Developer (position is
live but also onsite) -
[https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=63](https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=63)
Senior Ruby Developer - [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/fullscript-
senior-rub...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/fullscript-senior-ruby-
developer)

For more information about the positions or if you are looking to join our
team, please send an email to careers@fullscript.com and address your email to
Patrick Vice.

------
gregdoesit
Uber | Back-end | Amsterdam, Netherlands | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Uber's Amsterdam engineering office is looking for back-end engineers at all
levels for the following teams:

* Payments: building the future of payments for on-demand services. We build most of the payments architecture at Uber, which means challenging problems and exciting opportunities.

* Site Reliability Engineering: build systems that are best-in-class for monitoring, alerting and automatically resolving issues on top of our payments stack.

* Mobile platform: build tooling that will make hundreds of our engineers more productive (and happier!)

Learn more about our team at
[http://t.uber.com/amsterdam](http://t.uber.com/amsterdam) Interested? Shoot
gergely@uber.com an email.

\--

About me: I'm an engineering manager started as an engineer here at Uber, in
Amsterdam. My first project was rewriting the Uber app
([https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/](https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/))
and the last interesting piece of code I committed was open sourcing the
architecture behind it
([https://github.com/uber/RIBs](https://github.com/uber/RIBs)).

~~~
sevmardi
Would you mind mentioning the aprox salary for this position?

------
jayzee
Software Engineer @ Quartzy | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE or REMOTE - US | Full-
time | [https://www.quartzy.com/](https://www.quartzy.com/)

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/quartzy/jobs/149496?gh_jid=1494...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/quartzy/jobs/149496?gh_jid=149496#.Wpg0UZPwbOQ)

About us: Quartzy is the world’s #1 lab management platform. Every day,
hundreds of thousands of scientists from all over the world improve the
efficiency of their research by using Quartzy. Our team is passionate about
accelerating scientific research through well-designed, meaningful tools for
labs and companies alike.

About the team: We work in two-week sprints and ship code many times per day.
New engineers start code reviews their first day, and push code to production
in their first week. Quartzy exists to accelerate science, and our engineers
are where the acceleration starts: they solve real problems day by day,
working hand-in-hand with our product team. Our platform and our marketplace
APIs give research labs the tools they need to stay lean, save money and spend
where it really matters.

Stack: php7 (laravel)/mysql

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Salary
$100k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is a video & music search engine, that uses the content as a base for its
search (think of Google Image Search just for audiovisual content, with some
more features built at top of the technology). To date we've indexed more than
8B videos with a daily addition of ~25M. We operate a massive stack
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224)).
Most of the code is written in C/C++, Go and Java.

We offer 30 days of paid vacation, fully covered health benefits
(gold/platinum plan), commuter benefits, cover costs of visiting conferences
and more.

We're looking for skilled senior developers (C/C++, Go, Java) that want to
work on some very challenging technical problems, at a massive scale.
Additionally we're looking for people interested in signal processing and
machine learning to join our core search team.

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

PS: no internship or remote positions available at the moment.

------
stashteam
Stash Invest | Lead Data Engineer, Data Engineer / Senior Data Engineer,
Senior Backend Engineer, Senior iOS Engineer, Senior Android Engineer, Lead
Data Scientist, Data Scientist, Director of Information Security, Technical
Product Manager | New York, NY | Full-time | On-site

Stash Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone, regardless of income, the Stash team has built an
investing platform where people can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

We have over 1.7 million users, raised our Series D in February brining our
total funding raised to $116.3M, and are a 2017 Webby Award Winner.

We have a pretty exciting product road map ahead of us, so we need more
awesome teammates to make things happen, check out what's next for us here:
[http://reut.rs/2zc1hgu](http://reut.rs/2zc1hgu)

If we've piqued your interest, check out our careers page since we're hiring
across the board! [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

------
adam-p
Psiphon | DevOps | Toronto | $60k-$90k |
corp:<[https://psiphon.ca/>](https://psiphon.ca/>)
product:<[https://www.psiphon3.com/>](https://www.psiphon3.com/>) |
<info+hn@psiphon.ca>

## Overview

* Live service management to ensure that the production stats system continues to service both indexing and query requests in a timely and error free fashion.

* Software engineering to support and enhance our internal and external stats systems, and business/client facing interfaces to that system. The core technology stack for our stats system is ELK.

* Support for internal teams and their use of stats.

This role also includes monitoring, technical problem solving, root cause
analysis, and documentation. Design and maintenance of automated monitoring
solutions and identifying/resolving performance issues across the
infrastructure are also critical elements of this role. We are looking for
people passionate about technology.

In return, you will gain exposure and experience working on a wide variety of
exciting and key strategic projects as well as becoming an integral part of
the team providing the world’s largest censorship circumvention platform,
helping millions of people a day gain access to the full and uncensored
internet-at-large.

## Experience/Skills

### General

* Takes initiative and has desire to independently research solutions to complex problems

* Excellent verbal, listening and written communication skills.

* You thrive as both an individual contributor and team member, consistently taking accountability for results.

* Good organizational skills; Methodical and good attention to detail.

### Technical

* Experience with Amazon Web Services (AWS) and/or other cloud services

* Experience with monitoring tools (nagios, prometheus, etc.) and/or scripts

* Experience with scripting (shell/perl/python/etc.), Linux system administration

* Ability to create “proof of concept” prototypes or models.

* Ability to research & create tools to support development and test.

------
derwiki
Lyft | San Francisco, Seattle, NYC | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

It matters how you get there! Hiring senior positions across the board: iOS,
Android, backend Python, Go, frontend React, data science. At this time
focusing on candidates with >4 years professional experience. Most summer
intern spots are already taken, but we're still looking for PhD-level data
scientist interns. Hit me up if you have any questions! Resumes to
aderewecki@lyft.com.

------
axelav
Senior Firmware Engineer at Pillar Technologies | Seed-stage | Full-time | New
York | On-site | [http://pillar.tech](http://pillar.tech)

\- Deliver top quality firmware for real-time, battery-powered, embedded
sensor as part of an IoT framework \- Proficient in C/C++ \- Strong background
with microcontrollers (STM32, ARM), hardware design, firmware design, serial
and wireless communications protocols (I2C, SPI, Wi-Fi, ZigBee, Bluetooth) \-
Experience with embedded platforms, from deeply embedded (limited memory, no
RTOS) to embedded RTOS

Our goal is to bring intuitive products to the construction site, a legacy
industry in need of smarter technology. To deliver on that mission of simple
but effective technology, we've built a lean, results-oriented team dedicated
to those goals. Your contribution will help to shape the core of the product,
today and into the future.

If this sounds interesting or you have any questions, email us at
jobs@pillar.tech.

[https://angel.co/pillartechninc/jobs/287878-senior-
firmware-...](https://angel.co/pillartechninc/jobs/287878-senior-firmware-
engineer)

------
skuro
Synple | Software Engineer (Clojure) | Amsterdam or Breda | ONSITE
[https://synple.eu/en/index/](https://synple.eu/en/index/)

The product development team at Synple delivers high quality software at high
speed. In order for us to do that we chose the proper tool for the job as we
believe Clojure offers us the best developer experience to meet our goals. If
you love Clojure and want to apply it to real world problems while pushing to
make the logistics world a better place, we are the best company for you. If
you believe that released beats perfect and that simple beats easy, you are
the best candidate for us.

You will be part of the core product development team, a group of 7~8 people
who create the product piece by piece, have a say in technical choices and
build features from the ground up. You will participate in the Scrum process
activities, from refining stories, to scoring them, to pair-program them until
they're successfully tested and released. All of that while immersed in one of
the most vibrant startup communities in the heart of Amsterdam.

For more information get in touch with carlo.sciolla@synple.eu

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE | $120~160k+,
bonuses, equity (RSUs)

[https://tanium.com/careers/](https://tanium.com/careers/)

I just joined Tanium in January, and it's already my favorite job I've had in
my ~15 year career. I like the product, I like my team, I like the culture. I
also never feel like I'm the smartest guy in the room.

Our product is basically computer management/security for government and large
enterprises, but the special part is that it's fast - even when working with a
more than a million computers. Our customers love it.

We're hiring for all kinds of roles, but the ones I'm most familiar with are
Product Engineering and Technical Account Managers (TAM).

I'm on Product Engineering; the core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for
the modules and admin interface (AngularJS/Node.js - we'll probably upgrade
from AngularJS to something newer eventually, but it works for now). There's
also small but growing amounts of Rust and Python.

TAMs make up the largest portion of our ~650 people, and are a big part of why
customers love us. Most of our TAMs have a technical background: sysadmin,
ops, programming, etc. There's also a fair amount of switching between TAM and
Product Engineering.

The pay range above is just what I was told for my particular role; I actually
pushed them a little higher, so it's definitely not a hard upper limit. The
bonuses are also incredible - approaching fintech levels.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site]

~~~
nfriedly
Some clarification:

* The majority of our TAMs are primarily remote and occasionally visit a satellite office that we have in various cities (NYC, Chicago, Dallas, Washington DC, Toronto, etc.)

* The majority of our product engineering team works on site in either SF or RTP. (That said, I am currently a remote product engineer.)

* TAM roles are more technical than you probably expect from something with "account manager" in the name. It _is_ customer facing, but it also frequently involves programing, operations, and other engineering sort of work. I think that TAM and Product Engineering were initially the same team at Tanium.

* We are also hiring for Security, Data Science, EDR (Endpoint Detection & Response), various Director-level roles, and more. Each of these categories include some remote roles. See [https://tanium.com/careers/](https://tanium.com/careers/) for more details.

* Several people emailed me resumes. That wasn't really my intention, although I did forward the ones I received along to our recruiting team. (And, apparently I get a bonus if we hire someone that way!) The one thing they asked me was: what specific role each individual was interested in. So, while I'm happy to forward along your resume, please let me know what role you're most interested in.

~~~
nfriedly
And, to add some further clarification: we're only considering US-Remote for
Product Engineering roles.

For TAM roles, besides the US, we're also looking for people in or around
Switzerland, France, Japan, and Australia.

------
webo
SupplyPike | Software Engineer & Site Reliability Engineer | Fayetteville,
Arkansas | Onsite | [https://supplypike.com](https://supplypike.com)

SupplyPike is a place set on bringing innovation to a stagnant industry:
supply chain. Here you'll find a motley crew of designers, engineers and data
scientists working together to solve problems that supply chain professionals
encounter everyday.

We are a very well backed startup that's is growing quickly. We grew from 5
people to 80+ (~40 engineers) in less than two years.

We constantly experiment with a wide array of technologies - Node.js, Python,
React, AngularJS, GraphQL, AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, etc (more on that here:
[https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default](https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default)).
Although specific knowledge of programming languages and toolchains is useful,
we are more interested in individuals with problem-solving abilities,
intellectual curiosity, and eagerness to learn.

Please apply at
[https://supplypike.com/careers](https://supplypike.com/careers)

------
coffutt
Blispay | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | blispay.com

Blispay is a financial technology startup backed by FirstMark Capital, NEA,
Accomplice and Founder Collective. Our first product is an everyday credit &
financing solution that customers deserve and merchants need. Our founding
team consists of experienced industry veterans from companies including Bill
Me Later, PayPal, Bank of America, MBNA, Microsoft & Zynga.

As software engineer at Blispay, you'll be designing, building, and
maintaining the software infrastructure and services that power Blispay. This
position requires a passion for desigining elegant, scalable solutions to
complex business and technical problems. The role is a full-time position,
based in Baltimore, MD.

You Will

* Work collaboratively with product owners, designers, and other engineers to design and build features that users want.

* Design and build fault tolerant, highly available, scalable systems.

* Troubleshoot and diagnose system failures and recommend solutions.

Requirements

* Experience designing back-end software systems and services.

* Experience writing production code in a common server side language (we use Java).

* Experience with distributed, asynchronous, message driven systems a plus.

* Experience with batch processing and ETL systems a plus.

* Experience with common data modeling, machine learning, and analytics practices and techniques a plus.

Apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com](https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com)

------
mordras
Kialo | Full Stack Web Developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Berlin, Germany |
€55k-€90k

Kialo ([https://www.kialo.com](https://www.kialo.com)) is a privately funded,
Swiss-German startup, developing a purpose-built tool for critical thinking,
thoughtful discussion, and collaborative decision-making. Founded by academic
philanthropists, we have been working on the system for 6 years before
launching public beta in August 2017.

Our platform is built on a high-end, modern technology stack including Python
3.6, ES6, TypeScript, ReactJS, MongoDB, AWS and more. We are agile (Scrum, no
-but), everyone has a tech background, we have a flat hierarchy, an open and
friendly discussion culture (of course) and we have fun while working
passionately to achieve our goal.

We are always looking for skilled full stack web developers who believe in
building the next generation's discussion platform.

If you are interested or have any questions, check out
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-
develop...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-developer-
kialo)

------
Expez
Ardoq | Clojure Software Engineer | Oslo, Norway | Onsite

Ardoq is a SaaS platform that brings state-of-the-art business intelligence
and visualization capabilities to the governance, risk and compliance market.

Our company is growing rapidly, and we’re looking for a candidate to join our
backend team.

More at [https://ardoq.com/jobs/clojure-
engineer/](https://ardoq.com/jobs/clojure-engineer/)

------
anandtwisha
7 Cups | Mental Health | REMOTE, Full-Time | Community Manager |
[https://7cups.com](https://7cups.com)

7 Cups’ mission is to provide affordable behavioral health support services
globally. Since graduating from YCombinator in 2013, 7 Cups’ product has
shifted the on-demand mental health economy and has continued to scale into
serving people from all walks of life. Over 1.9 million people from 189
countries (in 140 different languages) use the platform each month and
growing. A career with 7 Cups provides the opportunity to make an impact on
the lives of millions.

We are seeking a Community Manager, capable of taking us to the next level.
You have a passion for mental health and will be working to integrate support
projects, volunteer teams, and initiatives within each specific sub-community
for the purpose of shared community building. This role works with both adult
and teen communities and with both listeners and help seekers.

More details and application process here -
[https://www.7cups.com/about/jobs.php](https://www.7cups.com/about/jobs.php)

------
vramarap
Visa, Inc. | Austin, TX | Techical Project Manager | Full-Time | Onsite \--
Digital and Mobile Product Development (DMPD) -- The Project Manager for
Architecture and Platform Engineering Team in DMPD will be responsible for
managing the product/engagement lifecycle for our Identity & Access Management
and Risk and Authentication systems. This role is for a strong technical
project manager who will work with cross functional teams spanning multiple
product and technology disciplines.

Successful candidates will be highly adaptable, possess strong interpersonal
and organizational skills and able to effectively manage multiple work
streams. The Project Manager oversees the technical delivery of internal and
external project features, ensuring they are developed as designed, tested,
and released into our production environments. Furthermore - he/she will drive
partner engagements across Visa technology ensuring alignment in strategy and
adoption of our product lines.

Apply online at [http://smrtr.io/Banceg](http://smrtr.io/Banceg) or send a
resume to vramarap@visa.com.

------
Foxsluijs
Fox-IT | High Tech Embedded Software Developer | medior/senior | Delft |
Netherlands | full-time | Onsite | must: C, Python, Embedded | pre: crypto,
electronics, hardware, microcontrollers, Assembly, network protocols

• Field: cybersecurity • Our reason to get out of bed (mission): To derive
satisfaction from helping to create a more secure society with the help of our
technical and innovative solutions • How you will contribute: develop products
in our R&D team for clients (a.o. government, defence, etc.) with the highest
security requirements and the most well-equipped opponents. • You fit the team
when you: turn secure coding into an art form and feel that ‘good enough’ just
doesn’t cut it. • Culture: open, honest, respect, knowledgeable, sharing
knowledge, high tech, security DNA • Process >>> Phone call (max 0,5h) >>>
Personal interview (+/\- 1h) + technical interview/challenges (+/\- 1,5h) >>>
offer >>> screenings >>> start

Contact: Laura Voorsluijs >>> laura.voorsluijs[at]fox-it.com More info:
[https://www.fox-it.com/vacatures](https://www.fox-it.com/vacatures)

Other roles: FPGA Engineer: [https://www.fox-it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-
it/vacatures/vacanc...](https://www.fox-it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-
it/vacatures/vacancy/fpga-engineer/) Python Developer & Devops engineer (2FTE)
for our Threat Intelligence team: [https://www.fox-it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-
it/vacatures/vacanc...](https://www.fox-it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-
it/vacatures/vacancy/python-software-developer/)

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | NYC / Norwalk, CT | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/)

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Backend Hypewords: Java/Kotlin, Amazon Aurora, Redis, Spring-Boot, Docker,
Swagger, API Gateway

Systems Hypewords: AWS, Terraform, AWS ECS/EKS, RDS, Datadog

Senior Platform Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...).

Lead Site Reliability Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-208838-lead-systems...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-208838-lead-systems...).

------
Qworg
Vulcan Inc. | Engineering for Good - Machine Learning, Web| ONSITE | Seattle,
WA | Full Time | [https://www.vulcan.com](https://www.vulcan.com)

Vulcan Inc. is engine behind Paul G. Allen's vision to make a positive
difference in the world - we tackle some of the world's thorniest problems in
service of the planet.

We're hiring for a variety of positions in Engineering:

* Principal Engineer - Climate Models: a technical, hands on engineering leader who will help us tackle extremely difficult, long standing challenges in climate modeling.

* Sr. Software Engineer - Illegal Fishing: a great engineer with a background in ML and/or satellites (preferably both!). [http://www.skylight.global/](http://www.skylight.global/)

* Sr. Software Engineer - Machine Learning: a Machine Learning expert, who will help us tackle challenging problems in conservation, climate change, bioinformatics, and artificial intelligence.

* Sr. Software Engineer - Domain Awareness System: Angular, React, Javascript engineer who wants to help stop poaching. [https://youtu.be/nluLPSRPA7U](https://youtu.be/nluLPSRPA7U)

* Sr. Software Engineer - Generalist: A high speed learner who wants to help on wildlife conservation, ocean health, and climate change.

We have lots of other positions, let me know if you have any questions - my
email is in my profile. See all the details at
[http://www.vulcan.com/About/Careers/Job-
Listings](http://www.vulcan.com/About/Careers/Job-Listings)

------
MeghanClare
Lyric | Principal Software Engineer (Platform)

As a Principal Engineer, you will own the development of our platform
infrastructure. We are looking for a motivated engineer who will meaningfully
contribute to the core technology that powers our company. You will focus on
improving the efficiency and reliability of our infrastructure as we scale our
data processing pipeline, add new partner integrations, build out new
services, and develop infrastructure to support our digital guest experience.

About You: \- 7+ years of experience architecting and building complex
software systems. \- Experience with a mix of modern programming languages.
Ideally, experience with both interpreted languages (Python, Ruby, etc) and
compiled languages (JVM-languages, C-ish, etc). \- Deep experience with the
design and use of complex, distributed systems using mechanisms like web
service APIs, queuing systems, etc. Strong database schema design and query
optimization. \- You enjoy agile software development processes. Cloud-
computing services like AWS, Google App Engine, etc.

About Us:

Lyric is building the next great hospitality company.

We design & manage premium short-term rentals, that combine the spaciousness
of an apartment, the amenities of a 4-star hotel, the productivity of your
favorite work space, and the creative inspiration of an artistic studio.

Powering everything we do is a proprietary software & data platform designed
to inform every aspect of our operations - from location selection to
inventory design, revenue management to personalized guest experiences.

The global accommodations industry is worth more than $1T/year, but it hasn’t
kept up with the needs of today’s modern traveler. Lyric is changing that.

~~~
misthop
You will get more interest if you add a link or email. Lyric is pretty generic
to search for. Also are you open to remote candidates?

~~~
MeghanClare
Thank you for the recommendation!

Link can be found here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lyric/jobs/1060604#.WphQ7JPwbOQ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lyric/jobs/1060604#.WphQ7JPwbOQ)

Unfortunately, we are not open to remote at this time.

Thank you!

------
tmitchell
ExoAnalytic Solutions | Director of IT | Los Angeles, CA or Orange County, CA
| ONSITE, Full-Time | US Citizenship Required

Exo owns and operates a global network of 200+ telescopes responsible for
keeping satellites and humans safe from orbital debris and other threats.
We're 100% employee-owned and offer full health care, dental, vision, 6% to
401(k) as well as equity grants.

We're looking for a full-time computer-whisperer who can manage our existing
back-end and develop infrastructure to fuel our growth goals. You'll work
directly with users to identify issues and needs, our directors and PM's to
understand technical roadmaps, and our C-suite (including me, our CIO) for
planning and resources.

Skills we're looking for: Active Directory, Windows and Linux admin,
cloud/virtualization tech, IP networking, GSuite/O365, scripting languages

We're also hiring a variety of other positions. See
[https://exoanalytic.com/careers/](https://exoanalytic.com/careers/) for
details.

Questions? Email me, HN username at exoanalytic.com

Interested in applying? Send a resume over to jobs at exoanalytic.com

------
claytoncorreia
Chimp Technology (Chimp.net) | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite with
remote days, Full Remote considered for engineering candidates
[https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers)

Chimp is a rapidly growing technology company located in downtown Vancouver,
BC. Our platform, chimp.net, is built to dramatically improve the human
experience of participating in charity by helping people, communities and
corporations to make bigger impacts on causes they care about.

* Front-End Developers [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35)

* Software Developers, Ruby/Rails [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34)

* Always looking to chat with great product managers, UI designers, UX designers, QA and developers (Intermediate and senior positions), dev ops and more. [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4)

Competitive compensation, close knit office culture, stunning office views in
downtown Vancouver overlooking Stanley Park and Burrard Inlet, remote work
opportunities and lots more perks. Relocation supported for the exceptional
candidates.

Come and work on something that can actually change the world.

Learn more at [https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers).
Engineering candidates can reach out directly to Harrison [at] chimp [dot]
net.

------
eatonphil
Capsule8 | Front-end Developer, Full-Stack Developer | Node, Javascript, CSS |
ONSITE: Brooklyn, NY | Full Time

Capsule8 is building the industry’s only real-time attack disruption platform
purpose built for the cloud-native world of Linux, containers and
microservices. Capsule8 automates the detection, isolation, and shut down of
attacks in the instant they happen.

Check out our recent posts using our open source tools to detect Meltdown and
Spectre abuse! [0][1]

The job is onsite in Brooklyn. Ideal candidates have 2-4 years of professional
experience (with React or Angular for frontend candidates) and know how to
apply engineering techniques and discipline to Javascript and CSS.

I lead the app team; email me at phil@capsule8.com if you'd like to chat!

[0] [https://capsule8.com/blog/detecting-meltdown-using-
capsule8/](https://capsule8.com/blog/detecting-meltdown-using-capsule8/)

[1] [https://capsule8.com/blog/detecting-meltdown-spectre-
detecti...](https://capsule8.com/blog/detecting-meltdown-spectre-detecting-
cache-side-channels/)

------
smortaz
Microsoft | 1 Dev for VS Code | Redmond* | Full-time

Our team builds tooling for Python developers:

[https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/python](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/python)

[https://notebooks.azure.com](https://notebooks.azure.com)

[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/languages/python](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/languages/python)
<<<< you'll work on this

This is a dev position for working on VS Code's Python support. VSC is cross-
plat, lighter weight Editor++ (where ++ means debugging, etc.). The primary
development language for VSC is _TypeScript_ \- although some parts are
written in Python/.net.

If you are passionate about devtools, developer productivity, IDEs, languages,
data science, ... this might be an exciting position for you!

Ideal candidate profile:

* 4+ years of JS/TS experience <<<<<

* Experience creating extensions for VS Code is a major plus

* Experience working on IDE components (Editor/Debugger/...) is a major plus

All of our work has been done in open source from day one. We have no OS or HW
religion - pick win, macos, linux, lenovo, macbook, ... :)

The position is for Redmond, WA, however I'll consider exceptional candidates
for remote work as well.

If interested, or have questions, please send your resume to
PythonJobs@Microsoft.com with the subject line: "VSC-Python"

Thank you!

~~~
rubicon33
Just wanted to say thank you to the TS team. It's an incredible IDE, one that
I enjoy using. And so cool that it was written in TS!

------
astuder
NTS Radio | Frontend Web Developer & iOS Engineer| London, UK & Remote | Full-
Time & Contract | [https://www.nts.live/careers](https://www.nts.live/careers)
| careers@ntslive.co.uk

NTS is an online radio station based in London with studios in Los Angeles,
Shanghai and Manchester. Broadcasting music of any genre live, 24/7.

== Frontend Web Developer ==

We’re looking for a Frontend Developer to help us create our next big ideas
and take the NTS website into its next phase and beyond. We’re looking for a
developer with at least 2 years of industry experience, however we’re open to
hear from all levels of experience.

This is a permanent full-time position, based in Dalston, London, UK

== iOS Engineer ==

We’re looking for an iOS Developer to help us launch, maintain and update our
iOS app.You’ll be taking the lead, initially alongside our current iOS
Developer, with launching our NTS iOS app (March 2018) and both maintaining
and updating it post-launch.

This is a contract position, London or remote.

== Contact & Info ==

Full job specs and details on how to apply:

[https://www.nts.live/careers](https://www.nts.live/careers)

or email

careers@ntslive.co.uk

Cheers!

------
interrecruiting
Intercom | Product Engineers & Designers | San Francisco | Full time

Intercom is a creative company genuinely fixing how internet businesses
connect with their customers for more human conversation. Our teams are made
up of ambitious people who take a humble approach to work. We solve problems,
celebrate successes, and learn. Together.

At six years old, we have built our organization on a solid foundation with no
plans to sell out. But in those years, our processes have often been, and
sometimes continue to be, unstructured. We are both well established and a
work in progress.

We want you to know, whether you build, market, sell or support product, that
if you aren’t afraid to be a little scrappy and make a real mark in this
industry with us, we want you, too.

Product Engineer, SF -- [http://grnh.se/4vldoi1](http://grnh.se/4vldoi1)

Senior Product Engineer, SF --
[https://grnh.se/7d8kpd5k1](https://grnh.se/7d8kpd5k1)

Senior Product Designer, SF --
[http://grnh.se/87f0vu1](http://grnh.se/87f0vu1)

------
ache
Ginkgo Bioworks | Boston, MA | Full-time, Onsite, Visa | ginkgobioworks.com

At Ginkgo Bioworks, we scale the process of organism engineering using
software and hardware automation. We are hiring for many roles including
engineers to build Ginkgo's software platform for designing organisms as well
as automating the processes for performing experiments, visualizing the
associated data and leveraging our knowledge to accelerate the development of
future organisms. Join us if you are interested in software and biology
challenges and want to change the world.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/ginkgobioworks/?lever-
origin=applied&l...](https://jobs.lever.co/ginkgobioworks/?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B0%5D=HackerNews)

Non-exhaustive set of roles include: Head of Data, Data Scientist, Data
Engineer, Computational Biologist/Bioinformatics, Engineering Manager,
Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer, Senior
System Administrator, Product Manager, UI/UX, Automation Engineer

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
Josh_At_Kyruus
Kyruus | Sr. Engineer | Boston, MA | Full Time | Onsite I Salary - 110k-135k -
[https://goo.gl/X6TWfQ](https://goo.gl/X6TWfQ)

Technologies: Python/Flask/Django, React, PostgreSQL, AWS, Elasticsearch

At Kyruus, we're improving health care by optimizing the way patients get
matched to doctors. Did you know that while it may take weeks to get an
appointment, doctors are often over 30% underbooked? And when you finally get
in, how do you ensure it's the best doctor for your needs? Our products are
web applications to help solve patient access problems in hospitals and make
healthcare more efficient.

Read more about the Kyruus use case here:
[https://www.kyruus.com/about](https://www.kyruus.com/about)

We're signing up customers at a rapid pace, and we need Engineering support to
continue to build and improve both consumer-facing and enterprise-class
applications

Become a Kyruuvian here!! - [https://goo.gl/X6TWfQ](https://goo.gl/X6TWfQ)

~~~
mattfrommars
Are you looking to hire software developer intern this summer?

------
elmo11
Platterz | Front and Backend Developers | Toronto | Competitive Salary &
Benefits | Onsite | Visa | www.platterz.ca

Platterz is on a mission to make offices across North America more human by
simplifying the process of ordering catered food, and encouraging teams to
gather around and enjoy a good meal. Our platform makes it easy to view menus
from hundreds of local caterers and restaurants, customize a meal to your
team’s dietary restrictions and preferences, and place an order for any
occasion.

We’re looking for front and backend developers with experience using Heroku,
NodeJS, Postgres, Rails, Angular 4 & Typescript, Sass, Github, and Git.

Our office is dynamic, supportive, and - if we’re honest - a lot of fun.
Here’s a testimony from one of our actual developers:

“Coming into work every day is a pleasure. Spending time with coworkers.. I’m
really interested in my work… I really couldn’t be more effusive about the
quality of the environment… And the fact that I’m able to work on projects
that I’m passionate about….”

So maybe we aren’t the most articulate - but you get it. If you value working
in an intellectually stimulating environment, with lots of opportunities for
growth (and free food), this might be the place for you. Our company ethos is
focussed around making sure that employees get treated like human beings - so
our approach to things like flex time, and encouraging and celebrating each
team member’s personal achievements (in and out of the office) reflects that.

If you’re interested in learning more about our hiring process, check out the
listings here:
[https://www.platterz.ca/c/careers/](https://www.platterz.ca/c/careers/).

Also, feel free to reach out via email at jobs@platterz.ca.

------
donjay
Sigfig | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Calgary | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.sigfig.com/](https://www.sigfig.com/)

SigFig is dedicated to making high-quality investment advice more accessible
and affordable to investors of all wealth levels. Using a combination of
design, data science, and technology, SigFig helps empower investors with the
information and guidance they need to achieve their personal financial goals.
Through partnerships with some of the world’s largest and most innovative
financial institutions, SigFig seeks to help investors and advisors better
manage their investments.

Our interview process is pretty straightforward: a take-home test, a phone
screen, then an onsite at our SF office.

Front End (Angular/Typescript)
[http://grnh.se/ysau3m1](http://grnh.se/ysau3m1) All Jobs
[https://www.sigfig.com/site/#/jobs](https://www.sigfig.com/site/#/jobs)

------
FB_iOS
Facebook | iOS Engineers | ONSITE Menlo Park (relocation provided)

Facebook is looking for iOS Engineers to come join our mobile efforts! We're
hiring across all teams including: Facebook app, Messenger, Instagram, etc.

We're looking for people who have at least 2 years of experience in iOS
development. Doesn't matter if you're more of an Objective-C or Swift
developer, we have calibrated interviewers that gives you the freedom to code
in either language.

If you're curious what life is like at Facebook, feel free to take a look at
our links below:

Inside Mobile Engineering: [https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-
careers/mobile-engin...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-
careers/mobile-engineering-at-facebook/1725020607784626)

Inside iOS Engineering:
[https://code.facebook.com/ios](https://code.facebook.com/ios)

If you're interested, shoot me an email at ranadu (at) fb.com with the subject
line Hacker News.

Agencies and solicitors will be blacklisted.

------
pnagele
Wikitude | Software Engineer - iOS | Salzburg, Austria | ONSITE, REMOTE |
Type: Full time | € 33k-45k p.a. + fringe benefits

Wikitude is building and providing one of the major mobile augmented reality
SDKs out in the market.

Responsibilities and tasks will include • Design and implementation of
features for the Wikitude SDK for iOS • Maintain and update relevant iOS
sample apps • Contribute to Wikitude SDK core features (C++) • Working on the
next generation of augmented reality for mobile devices

More details: [https://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/software-
engineer...](https://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/software-engineer-
ios/)

Wikitude |Technical QA Engineer | Salzburg, Austria | ONSITE | Type: Full time
| € 33k-45k p.a. + fringe benefits

Responsibilities and tasks will include • Build the QA team for production
releases of our SDK • Define and work on test strategy and test setup

More details: [https://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/job-opening-
techn...](https://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/job-opening-technical-qa-
engineer-full-time/)

Location: Salzburg, Austria in the center of Europe has a great quality of
living. Salzburg lies directly at the gate to the Alps. Within 25 mins you can
reach great mountain areas as well as beautiful lake side. The vicinity to
Munich and Vienna make it easy to travel abroad. Costs of living are way lower
compared to Silicon Valley (I know the salary range looks ridiculous to
someone from the US - however salary@Wikitude is above Austria industry
average).

To apply send your CV and cover letter to jobs@wikitude.com Phil - CTO,
Wikitude - happy to answer any questions

------
al_james
Ometria.com | London UK | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Several roles: Backend Python,
Frontend Javascript, QA, Machine learning Ometria's mission is to help
retailers create marketing experiences their customers will love. We
understand the challenges that retailers face, and we offer them a very
innovative solution that provides insights on their customers, and tools to
reach them more effectively across numerous channels.

Backed by top VC funds and successful entrepreneurs, and working alongside
over a hundred of the fastest growing retailers, we are now looking for a more
developers to join our small but growing engineering team.

We are hiring for:

\- Backend python developers \- Frontend javascript developers (Ampersand JS,
but considering moving to React) \- Machine Learning engineers \- Engineering
manager \- QA engineers

[https://www.ometria.com/careers/](https://www.ometria.com/careers/) (Not all
jobs are on that page yet, feel free to contact me personally at "al <at>
ometria.com")

------
vividcortexjobs
VividCortex | Backend Engineer | Onsite, Charlottesville, VA | Full-time

To learn more, email us at jobs@vividcortex.com or check out
vividcortex.com/careers.

VividCortex is a database monitoring platform that gives developers and DBAs
deep visibility into the database. We have a fast-growing customer base of
well-known companies, and a tremendous reputation in our market for delivering
a high-quality, innovative solution for database performance problems.

We're looking for an experienced software engineer to help us build and
improve the platform that ingests, secures, and analyzes the massive amounts
of performance and other data we measure from our customers' database servers.
Our platform is written in Go and hosted on the AWS cloud. It uses Kafka,
Redis, and MySQL for data storage and analysis. We are a DevOps organization
building a 12-factor microservices application; we practice small, fast cycles
of rapid improvement and full exposure to the entire infrastructure, but we
don't take anything to extremes.

------
zbear
Etherparty | Vanbex Group | Vancouver, Canada | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Etherparty is a blockchain technology company that develops smart contract
applications powered by the FUEL token. Founded by The Vanbex Group, a global
leader in blockchain-based products and services, Etherparty is developing a
platform that allows users to create smart contracts on any compatible
blockchain without having any programming knowledge. Having conducted one of
the most successful Initial Coin Offerings in Canada last year, Etherparty is
investing heavily in research and development of new blockchain products.

\- Fullstack Solidity Developer -
[https://goo.gl/vfZA8d](https://goo.gl/vfZA8d)

Check out more openings on here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/vanbex](https://jobs.lever.co/vanbex)

[https://etherparty.com](https://etherparty.com)

[http://www.vanbex.com](http://www.vanbex.com)

------
kramermel2
FIS Global | Full Stack Java Developer - Angular and Node | Full-time |
Milwaukee, WI | Onsite

FIS Global is the world's largest provider of financial software and services.
Here are some links to learn more about the company:
[https://www.fisglobal.com/about-us](https://www.fisglobal.com/about-us)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2j4qsZjItg&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2j4qsZjItg&feature=youtu.be)

Our Payments team processes about 27 billion financial transactions every
year. When you take money from your account through an ATM machine, you're
more than likely using our software!

This project is under the Payments division. We are looking to migrate our
clients onto a single payments platform to provide a more consistent look and
feel to our product, and to provide an overall better customer experience for
our clients. This is the largest initiative in FIS history, and a very
exciting project to be a part of!

We are looking for a Full Stack Java Developer. We need a dynamic leader with
10 or more years of object oriented programming experience. Some experience in
Angular 2+ and NodeJS or other similar frameworks is required. This person is
going to be needed to be on site 5 days per week in our Milwaukee location.
Some work from home opportunities are available as needed.

Please apply if you're interested!
[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_fisglobal/e...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_fisglobal/external/gateway/viewFromLink.html?jobPostId=116231&localeCode=en-
us)

You can also reach out to me at melissa.kramer@fisglobal to learn more.

Hope to hear from you soon :)

------
swengw
Opendoor | Software engineers, data scientists | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME At Opendoor, we’re on a mission to make it simple to buy and sell
homes. The traditional process is broken, with an average home taking over 90
days to sell and costing thousands of dollars. We make buying and selling a
home stress-free and instant. We’ve built an exceptional team, have raised
over $300 million from top-notch investors and are growing fast, buying and
selling more than $100 million of homes per month.

We use golang, python, ruby, and elixir. If you're interested, send us your
resume! We're hiring across a bunch of different teams.
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

Ben Thompson wrote about us: [https://stratechery.com/2016/opendoor-a-startup-
worth-emulat...](https://stratechery.com/2016/opendoor-a-startup-worth-
emulating/)

------
druml
Yoyo Wallet | London ONSITE | Full-time We’re the fastest growing mobile
wallet in Europe and one of the most exciting FinTech companies around.
Transforming the way retailers and their customers interact is no small task,
but we’ve got the team, the board and the investors to meet our lofty goals.

The Yoyo Wallet product comprises of iOS and Android apps that talk to a suite
of APIs powered by the Yoyo platform. We use a service-oriented architecture
to support real-time, high-volume transactions that consistently deliver sub-
one-second response times at the point-of-sale.

Backend stack: includes (but is not limited to): Python, Django, Event
messaging and RESTful APIs, Micro-Services Oriented Architecture, PostgreSQL,
DynamoDB, RabbitMQ, Celery, Puppet, Fabric, Docker, CircleCI / Continuous
Deployment via ChatOps, and is hosted on AWS.

We are hiring for

* Backend Platform Engineers

* DevOps Engineer

* Data Engineer

* Data Scientist

* Full Stack Engineer

* UI Desiner

You can apply on
[https://www.yoyowallet.com/careers.html](https://www.yoyowallet.com/careers.html)

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Multiple jobs (Backend, Full-Stack, iOS, SRE) | Paris, France |
ONSITE, REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering) We believe shared cars
are a better way to move around, offering more flexibility and more
convenience.

We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we believe the
adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kickass
hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for Backend, Full-Stack, Reliability and iOS engineers.

Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

~~~
mantas
Any chance for full remote in EU? Your website mentions coming into office a
day a week.

------
angiey24
Care3 | Los Angeles | Senior Fullstack Engineer & Fullstack Engineer & | Full-
time, Onsite | care3.co/careers.php

Care3 started with the realization that the most vulnerable members of our
society including seniors, people of color, and the disabled do not have equal
access to healthcare and receive inadequate quality of care in their homes and
communities. Care3 is built to fix these unacceptable and unnecessary
disparities.

We've created a collaboration tool that allows caregivers and care teams to
coordinate care for the patient. We're looking to grow our team and platform
to continue building out our mission!

Care3 is looking for talented people who are okay with not knowing how to
solve a problem and figure it out anyways. We provide the environment to allow
you to learn and make mistakes, and for you take ownership of our stack. The
impact of your contributions will be immediate and we're excited to add to our
team!

Apply by sending your resume to careers@care3.co, thanks!

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend Engineering, Backend Engineering, Business Operations,
Business Development, Operations Manager, Recruiter | Mountain View, CA |
ONSITE | [https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (10 people) making a big change in transportation. Smartcar
is building the first standard API to enable everyone from a creative
developer in a dorm room to a large business to build applications that
communicate with vehicles.

This morning we announced our $10 million Series A financing by NEA and a16z:
[https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-the-api-platform-for-
conn...](https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-the-api-platform-for-connected-
cars-announces-10-million-series-a-funding-from-nea-and-4c118fb4b4c8)

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you! Read more about the
positions and apply at:
[https://smartcar.com/careers](https://smartcar.com/careers).

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, Angular, Ember, ...).

\+ Fullstack/Backend Software engineer with 2+ years of experience. Our
backend stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

\+ Business Development with 2+ years of experience selling in the Automotive
industry.

\+ Business Operations to manage delivery and process of new projects.

\+ Operations Manager to handle scaling office logistics in a growing
workplace.

\+ Recruiter to expand out our hiring pipeline.

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

~~~
JoshuaJB
Just wanted to say that I met Sanketh ^ along with some of the rest of the
Smartcar team at a HackDuke last fall and was really impressed. The team was
enthusiastic and their pre-production API beat so many of the production APIs
that I've encountered in the past. Definitely check them out if their work
sounds interesting!

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
bweber
Data Scientist, Windfall Data: Full Time, Onsite

[https://angel.co/windfall-data/jobs/335043-data-
scientist](https://angel.co/windfall-data/jobs/335043-data-scientist)

At Windfall, we're trying to determine the net worth of every person in the
world. More Information about Data Science at Windfall:

[https://medium.com/windfalldata/the-data-science-stack-at-
wi...](https://medium.com/windfalldata/the-data-science-stack-at-windfall-
data-e1e6bc3c4c8f)

[https://medium.com/windfalldata/clustering-the-
top-1-asset-a...](https://medium.com/windfalldata/clustering-the-top-1-asset-
analysis-in-r-8610d5124053)

[https://medium.com/windfalldata/governance-in-data-
science-7...](https://medium.com/windfalldata/governance-in-data-
science-710ff7e6ed94)

------
chupapuma
Microsoft | Developer for Azure Notebooks | Redmond, WA | Full-time

Our team owns multiple projects centered around Python Developers

[https://notebooks.azure.com](https://notebooks.azure.com)

[https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/python](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/python)

[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/languages/python](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/languages/python)

This is a dev position for working on Azure Notebooks. The codebase is a mix
of Node.js, TypeScript, C#, Python, Powershell, Bash, Docker...

If you are passionate about data science, developing IDEs, enabling developers
to the most productive they can be, this is an amazing team.

Requirements:

* 3+ years professional development experience

Desired:

* .NET or Java Experience

* Experience using Visual Studio

* Experience working in Open Source communities.

If interested, or have questions, please send your resume to
PythonJobs@Microsoft.com with the subject line: "Azure Notebooks"

------
xvolter
PatientPal [patientpal.health] | Full-Time | Fully Remote

Full-stack Javascript developers, Angular frontend, serverless TypeScript
backend.

PatientPal is reducing the cost of healthcare, from clipboard to claim. Our
ambitious goal is not taken lightly and it is not easy to achieve. We're
looking for talented engineers with lots of passion to truly make a difference
in this incredibly difficult industry.

PatientPal is an early stage startup with seed investment, we have several
clients and are looking to be profitable quickly as we also seek outside
investment to help the company grow.

PatientPal is completely serverless, HIPPA-compliant, and we expect each
developer to ensure their work is good quality, write unit tests, and work on
all aspects of the project.

PatientPal offers benefits and all the usual stuff.

If you're interested, please email hn@patientpal.health with your resume,
optional cover letter, and any questions you have.

We are just our first round of hiring, future posts may include links to job
boards.

------
lpmitchell
Enhance | Generalist Engineer/iOS Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time

Enhance is an exciting new startup in the Mobile App space. Our tech allows
mobile app developers and publishers to use third party services without
having to integrate or update their code. We're a remote-first company with
the option to work onsite in Sacramento, CA.

We're looking for an engineer to help us build a wide range of libraries in
C#, Java, Objective-C, Javascript, Haxe, AS3, Lua and more. Deep experience in
each of those languages is not required, but flexibility and willingness to
dive into new areas is a must.

We're also looking for iOS engineers to work on our cutting edge systems at
the core of our product - these systems automatically insert code into
compiled apps, a challenging and very interesting area of software
development.

Check us out: [https://enhance.co/](https://enhance.co/)

Email us to apply: jobs@enhance.co

------
apeace
Pilot Fiber | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Onsite

About our product: [https://www.pilotfiber.com](https://www.pilotfiber.com)

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/0a30tmnf1](https://grnh.se/0a30tmnf1)

I'm a senior software engineer here and I'm happy to answer questions in
comments or via email: andrew @ the domain above. Or you can apply directly at
the link above!

Pilot Fiber is a new kind of internet provider for businesses, currently
serving New York City and Philadelphia. We deliver fiber-optic internet (up to
10x faster than Google Fiber) with no contracts, white glove customer service,
and a 100% uptime guarantee.

On a daily basis, we defy corporate monopolies that are decades old, and
delight customers with some of the fastest internet in the world. We're a
small close knit team based in NYC, with expansion plans for additional metro
areas throughout 2018.

------
FLGMwt
Rally Health | Chicago, SF, DC, Minneapolis | ONSITE

React Native Engineer

We're hiring a React Native dev to help us build out a high profile consumer-
facing app for a Fortune 10 company. You'll join a mixed team of React
specialists and native mobile specialists. We're a well-disciplined group,
with a strong focus on developer responsibility for quality (with the help of
Enzyme and Detox). Our team also has dedicated time blocked off for OSS work
to contribute back to the libraries we use.

Rally Health makes consumer-focused healthcare products that help people shop
for care with doctor and pricing information, get into healthy habits, and
learn about their benefits. Obligatory tech list: Scala, JavaScript, AWS,
Postgres, Terraform, Docker, ElasticSearch, etc.

[https://www.rallyhealth.com/about/careers/1048473](https://www.rallyhealth.com/about/careers/1048473)

------
galori
San Francisco, CA | REMOTE OK in the US | US based only | Experienced Full
Stack Rails Developer | Stitch Fix | Full-time

Hello, we're continuing to do a ton of hiring at Stitch Fix. I'm responsible
for a small team working on cross functional projects; Last year we worked on
expanding Stitch Fix to support Mens clothing, and then we also built the
engine that drives Stitch Fix's Style Profile and made it more flexible. We
work closely with the Data Science team, and our goal is always to serve our
customers better using the information they provided while not being creepy
:-)

Stitch Fix is a clothing / style personalization service. Search Instagram for
#stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot about us, how much our customers
love us and you'll get an idea of our business. Come back when you're done.

There are a slew of other super interesting open dev roles across Stitch Fix,
including in:

    
    
        * the Consumer Facing team
        * the Warehouse Tools teams
        * the Styling Tools teams
        * (and many others)
    

You can reach out directly to me (gal at stitchfix.com) - I'm a Principal
Engineer and a hiring manager at Stitch Fix. Here is a job posting roughly
covering the role I'm hiring for:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v)
Stitch Fix's "Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site
([http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)) has a lot
more about the team and other positions (we’re also hiring iOS, DevOps, and
UX)

(BTW I used to include an ASCII sweater in this post but then Hacker News mods
told me to stop, so now you have to go here if you want to see it:
[http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper](http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper))

------
spyckie2
GoodNotes [[http://goodnotes.com](http://goodnotes.com)] | Lead backend
engineer, iOS developers | Full time | Hong Kong ONSITE, VISA

We're looking for senior backend engineers to build real time collaborative
systems.

GoodNotes was created from our founder's frustration of taking readable and
reusable notes on his first iPad. We have since grown to millions of happy
users and have been featured on Apple's marketing materials. We are a fully
bootstrapped and profitable company. We started off as an indie developer and
now is time for us to grow the team.

It’s an awesome opportunity to work with the one of the best iOS team in the
region on a product loved by millions. Hong Kong is also a great first stop if
you are interested in exploring Asia!

\---

Please apply at [http://t1.gl/gn](http://t1.gl/gn) or email
spencer@goodnotes.com.

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time We just closed our
$60M series B to apply ML and data science to our lab's hundreds of millions
of cellular images to find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term
vision is to use images and many other kinds of experiments plus modern ML to
solve cellular biology enough to fix most things that go wrong in our bodies.
Among other awesome folks, Yoshua Bengio is an advisor, and he helps our ML
team come up with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

* Data Scientists/ML researchers: Looking for highly experienced senior/principal-level data scientists and machine learning researchers who want a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team of 78 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

~~~
pbnjay
That looks pretty interesting - Can I ask how Go fits into your stack?

My current role is in Bioinformatics, I've been using Go for a while, but it's
not advertised often!

------
frayron
Voltaiq | Battery Analytics | SF Bay Area | Multiple Positions: $110k-$180k |
Onsite

“The battery is the technology of our time.” -The Economist, January 16, 2016

Voltaiq's cloud-based Battery Intelligence software platform brings
unprecedented data analytics, visualization, and predictive capabilities to
any company with a battery-powered business model. Top automakers, consumer
electronics, and energy storage companies use Voltaiq to accelerate product
development, improve performance, ensure safety and reliability, and secure
financing for their products. Our high-powered team comprises PhD scientists,
expert data professionals, and battery industry veterans, all passionate about
enabling the global energy transition. Voltaiq has offices in Brooklyn, NY and
Berkeley, CA, serving customers around the world.

Positions:

\- DevOps: build and deployment automation on AWS cloud and others.

\- Data Engineer: data models, data pipeline, data API and machine learning
platform.

\- Data Scientist: data analysis and visualization, feature extraction and
machine learning.

\- Backend / API Engineer: business logic, data models, and API.

Candidates should be:

\- Strong coders in one or more of: Python, Javascript, Java, Scala, Go.

\- Experienced with modern development tools and technologies: Git, Linux,
CI/CD.

\- Degree holders in CS, Physics, Math, Engineering, or related.

\- Passionate about energy and solving hard science problems using data.

\- Authorized to work in the US.

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Full job descriptions are on our website: [http://voltaiq.com/about-
us#jobs](http://voltaiq.com/about-us#jobs)

Send a resume to jobs@voltaiq.com.

Thanks, HN!

------
benjlang
Spoke | Software Engineer - AI and Learning, Frontend, Backend | Onsite |
Fulltime | San Francisco | [http://askspoke.com](http://askspoke.com) Spoke is
a young, San Francisco-based startup that is reinventing workplace request
management. A few weeks ago, we announced $28M in funding from Greylock, Accel
and others.

We’re a small team of designers, engineers and machine-learning experts who
are repeat entrepreneurs and most recently worked at Google and Twitter. We
are looking for exceptional engineers to join our team in San Francisco.

At Spoke we are using ML and NLP technologies to make workplace ticketing
systems smarter. The work spans many disciplines: Information Retrieval, NLP,
ML, and deep learning.

You can learn more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke](https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke)

------
ToniaC
Nulogy [https://nulogy.com/](https://nulogy.com/)

Toronto|Full Stack Developer|On-site

Apply via link below
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/nulogy/jobs/4005998002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/nulogy/jobs/4005998002)

Every day, millions of dollars of consumer products are processed by Nulogy’s
platform across a broad range of market segments including food, beverage,
consumer goods, life sciences, high-tech and hard goods. The software we build
plays a very important role in the supply chain space. At Nulogy, you will
build software that allows supply chains to be more responsive and efficient
in responding to the demands of the consumer market. This means your work will
have incredible, long-lasting impact, but also means you must make tough
choices in complex situations.

------
mcqueenjordan
AWS CloudTrail Service | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, Onsite

The AWS CloudTrail team is looking for Software Engineers and Senior Software
Engineers to build services that allow our customers to record, audit and
track their API calls. This team addresses massive scaling and distributed
computing challenges that directly impact how developers and organizations
consume computing capacity in the cloud. This is an opportunity to be part of
a world-class team in AWS. You will design and operate distributed, highly
available, fault-tolerant systems on a massive scale. This is a high growth
team with lots of opportunities to build and iterate. You will be building the
future!

CloudTrail is at the intersection of big data and distributed computing. I’m
an engineer here and I love it enough to post this in my spare time. :)

If you’re interested, send me an email: jordanmq@amazon.com

------
bonsai80
G2 Crowd | Mid/Senior full-stack developers | Onsite: downtown Chicago, IL

We collect and analyze software and service reviews in the interest of
bringing transparency to B2B software buying:
[https://www.g2crowd.com/](https://www.g2crowd.com/)

Well funded by founders and major investors. Growing rapidly and hiring in
most positions:
[https://blog.g2crowd.com/careers/](https://blog.g2crowd.com/careers/)

Dev team stuff:

    
    
      * Small team with mix of jr/mid/senior people
      * Everyone codes in all parts of the applications
      * Lots of pair programming and peer review
      * No QA or ops staff (developers all code, review, deploy)
      * Rails 5 with ES6
      * Heroku hosting
    

Looking for mid/senior now but will hire junior later once we can properly
support.

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Here's the plan: [https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Looking for people to fill these roles:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Here's what we
look for: [http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
k70841
Element Science | Senior Software Engineer, Data Systems | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | JD @ [https://www.elementscience.com/senior-software-engineer-
data...](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-software-engineer-data-
systems/)

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer, Data Systems, to join our
Algorithms and Software Development team. You will be building data systems
from the ground up to deliver alerts and therapy reporting within minutes from
cardiac arrest, helping patients to live longer and healthier by managing
acute and chronic heart conditions, and enabling data scientists to find new
solutions to heart diseases.

Element Science is a San Francisco based medical device and digital health
company at the intersection of wearable devices, precision medicine, and
lifesaving therapeutics.

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com/home](https://occipital.com/home)

* Customer Experience Specialist (Boulder, CO or SanFrancisco, CA)

* Mobile Computer Vision Engineer (Boulder, CO or San Francisco, CA)

* Frontend Engineer (Boulder, CO or San Francisco, CA)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
nphippen
Convergys Innovation Analytics | Denver / Cincinnati | Full Time - work from
wherever

We're expanding! We need to Hire 6 new teammates!

Architect Manager: Back End: SQL, Azure, Data Back End Engineer: SQL, Azure,
Data, APIs [https://www.convergys.com/career-
details.php?id=R1056066](https://www.convergys.com/career-
details.php?id=R1056066)

Full Stack Developer: .Net, MVC, JS, CSS, D3
[https://www.convergys.com/career-
details.php?id=R1056080](https://www.convergys.com/career-
details.php?id=R1056080)

QA Automation Engineer: DevOps, Release, Buils, Automation Testing
[https://www.convergys.com/career-
details.php?id=R1056620](https://www.convergys.com/career-
details.php?id=R1056620)

More! contact kim.stein@convergys.com

------
astrait100
MemSQL|www.memsql.com/careers|#1 Real-Time Data Warehouse

MemSQL is the #1 real-time data warehouse for cloud and on-premises that
delivers immediate insights across live and historical data.

Headquartered in San Francisco, CA with offices in Seattle, WA and Portland
OR, MemSQL has raised nearly $100M from top investors including Accel Partners
and Khosla Ventures among others. MemSQL is trusted by customers including
Uber, Akamai, DELL/EMC, Samsung, Comcast, Kellogg, and more.

POSITIONS

Senior/Principal SWE, Database Engine (Bay Area Only)

Event Marketing Manager (Bay Area Only)

VP of Sales, West (Bay Area Only)

Enterprise Account Executives (NYC, Seattle, SF)

If you want to work at a company that celebrates diversity, innovation,
leadership, and creativity every day, check out our openings at
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/)

------
Sephr
OFTN Inc. | Android & Electron Developers | Go & JavaScript (ES8) Developers |
Part Time and Full Time | Remote | Hourly

We are building an application for Android and Windows that allows users to
send audio with low-latency over a network. We need developers to make use of
an API developed in C++ to create a user experience that customers will love.
Applicants should have experience with either Android development, TypeScript
and Electron, or C++ (and audio programming).

We are also building a peer-to-peer CDN & caching platform for browsers.
Applicants for this position should be deeply versed in web technologies and
comfortable with Go, TypeScript, and ES8.

Since we are a remote operation, we are flexible with hours and will primarily
coordinate tasks over collaborative chat.

Please send a resume and, if available, links to past work to jobs@oftn.org

------
corgis
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time Open positions: Software
Engineers (all levels), Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Product Designer,
Product Manager, and more roles in Sales, Marketing, and Customer Success

\- We’re a well funded startup working on customer service software

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting
problems to solve

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I’ve been an engineer here for 2 years, and I've been loving it so far. Feel
free to email me if you have any questions about any of the open positions
(shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

~~~
ottb18
Are you open to remote employees?

------
spinlock
LendStreet | Oakland | Onsite | Elixir Engineers

LendStreet is helping restructure millions in consumer debt and give people a
fresh start on their finances.

We're in the process of migrating our monolithic Rails app to Phoenix and
we're looking for Elixir Engineers to join our team.

Contact me directly at andrew.dixon -at- lendstreet.com

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Junior Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

If you are a super inquisitive, enthusiastic junior developer with an eye for
the frontend, we'd like to speak to you about becoming the 3rd dev on our
team.

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. I
know, enterprise software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting
work. The technology you will learn includes (but is not limited to); js,
react, mobx, angular, css, python, flask, sql, postgres and linux. You will be
given all the support you need to progress rapidly to an experienced
developer. My expectation is that what you're missing in experience, you will
make up for in a desire to learn.

Email aidan@rapidtender.com for more details (no recruiters please)

~~~
gigatexal
All the best of luck to you and your team for being willing to take a chance
on Jr Devs. It is really good to see.

~~~
aidos
Thanks! My second in command went from fresh out of uni to superstar in a
matter of months, so we know it’s possible! :-)

------
andrewmd5
Rainway | Mid/Senior Front-End Engineers | Remote, Onsite

Company Description

Rainway ([https://rainway.io](https://rainway.io), Techstars ’18) is building
a platform that allows users to leverage the power of their computer so they
can play their favorite games across different devices. Using low latency,
device agnostic technology, games like Overwatch, Call of Duty,
PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds can be played on smartphones, tablets and macOS
with ease. This technology lets users truly play anywhere.

Job Description

We are seeking talented front-end developers with the drive to work on
innovative technology. Developers should be comfortable with learning or know
Typescript and ReactJS.

Remote work is welcomed, we also have office space in Seattle. Please reach
out to andrew@rainway.io with your GitHub and CV.

------
guepe
Synopsys | Senior R&D Engineer | Marlboro, MA | ONSITE, www.synopsys.com

The ZeBu emulation team part of Verification Group is hiring a software
engineer with a taste for complex challenges: scaling algorithms (we compile
largest designs in the world), data-structures, heuristics, multi-threading. A
bonus for some digital EE knowledge, but that's not a requirement (at all).
Salary is one from a big EDA company (check Glassdoor), growth of the business
unit opens up nice possibilities for personal career.

We are looking for new graduate student or someone with up to 5 years of
experience.

Send your resume to elepercq@synopsys.com More info on ZeBu:
[https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html](https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html)

------
catiasousa
TomTom | Harsum/Hanover (Germany) | Onsite | Visa & Relocation

Want to build the Navigation Map Standard used by millions of (autonomous
driving) cars in the future?

Are you the Java Engineer to build the Navigation Map Standard for the future?
TomTom’s Navigation Data Standards (NDS) is a continuously evolving map format
which allows for universally applicable navigation maps. In Harsum we are
building the solution which allows TomTom to stream the updated maps in real-
time to our customers. Our customers are car manufacturers, mobile phone
manufactures and navigation solution providers. As we are moving towards
autonomously driving cars, the map complexity, and with that the Navigation
Data Standard, keeps on evolving.

Stack: Java, Linux, SQLite, Jenkins, Junit.

If you are interested, feel free to get in touch catia.sousa@tomtom.com

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

We are also looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

------
SpotHeroHiring
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Engineering Manager, HeroTech (IoT) Team -
[https://spothero.com/careers/996095](https://spothero.com/careers/996095)
(Chicago or Baltimore)

Engineering Manager, Platform (Data & Search) -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1051422](https://spothero.com/careers/1051422)
(Chicago or remote)

Engineer - IoT, Microservices, and Web (#C) -
[https://spothero.com/careers/749369](https://spothero.com/careers/749369)
(Chicago and Baltimore)

Senior Engineer, Acquisitions -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1049855](https://spothero.com/careers/1049855)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Consumer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1019222](https://spothero.com/careers/1019222)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Search -
[https://spothero.com/careers/988520](https://spothero.com/careers/988520)
(Chicago or remote)

Staff Engineer, Search -
[https://spothero.com/careers/993048](https://spothero.com/careers/993048)
(Chicago or remote)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
smarketshiring
Smarkets|Los Angeles|Onsite, Full-time|Software and Frontend
Engineers|Smarkets.com

Why would you need a manager to tell you what to do, when you and your team
are the best qualified to make those decisions? At Smarkets we use a self-
management structure where trust is the driving force. We believe that people
are more motivated when given the freedom to work on what they like as part of
a driven neural network.

To learn more, check us out here:
[https://smarkets.com/about/](https://smarkets.com/about/)

If you are interested in one of our multiple software engineering roles in the
LA office you can apply directly on our site or email your resume to
hiring@smarkets.com - please make sure to reference which office you are
applying to, in this case.

------
makevoid_
Applied Blockchain | L39 - London, UK | SENIOR, ONSITE | Node.js | Full Time

Node.js senior dev needed, please see the full specs here:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/165106/senior-backend-
nodejs-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/165106/senior-backend-nodejs-
developer-step-in-to-applied-blockchain)

In short: Working with a great team mostly formed by Sr. Node and Ruby B/E
Developers. Building APIs to be consumed by React/RN F/E apps (built in
house). Currently in L39 - a great space to be in. Small agile teams (3-4
devs).

Building Ethereum based apps for both public
(Web3-Accounts/Etherscan/Infura/Metamask) and private chain deployments (Web3
- Parity PoA). Previous blockchain experience not required.

~~~
cwtuk
Applied via hired, did their code test and never received so much as an email
beyond that, very negative experience.

------
St-Clock
Resulto | Montreal | Full-Time | Onsite | Full-Stack Developer

We are looking for a passionate developer who wants to join our small software
development team at Resulto in our office in Montreal. Your input will have a
direct and measurable impact on the success of products used by more than 200
000 customers.

Our stack: * Backend: Python 3, Django, Django REST Framework et Celery

* Frontend: ES6, Vue.js, Webpack, Bootstrap 4, SASS

* Data/Cache: PostgreSQL, Memcached and Redis

* Infrastructure: Ubuntu, Ansible, uWSGI, nginx, Terraform, Packer, AWS

We follow an agile development process and every person contributes to the
continuous improvement of our processes and tools.

Working with Resulto has many perks:

* Contribute to the growth of a startup at a key stage of its evolution.

* Work with a fantastic and experienced development team.

* Relaxed work environment with a result-oriented and quality-driven culture.

* Interesting technical challenges: software architecture, data mining, extreme configurability.

* Flexible hours and telecommuting.

* Competitive or friendly ping pong matches depending on your experience level!

* And a lot more...

The ideal candidate will:

* Have a good grasp SASS and JavaScript (+1 if you know Vue.js, React or Angular)

* Master one web programming language (+1 if you know Python, Ruby or Elixir)

* Have experience with a relational database (+1 if you know PostgreSQL or Oracle) and basic optimization and normalization techniques

* Have a good grasp of a distributed version control system (+1 if you know Git)

* Know how to use a server configuration tool (+1 if you know Ansible or Terraform)

* Speak French or want to learn French

Send your CV to jobs@resulto.ca and mention HN for bonus points!

~~~
alphanumeric0
Are you looking for local candidates or those that would be interested in
relocating?

~~~
St-Clock
Relocating would be fine, but we cannot really help with work permit
applications.

------
mikemosseri
Somersi Software | Boca Raton, FL | Onsite | Full Stack Java Developer

Somersi Software is a small, fast growing and profitable company seeking to
provide the best possible atmosphere for engineers to reach their fullest
potential. Are you a self-starter? Do you love to code? Do you have dreams
with if statements? You will fit in here! We even received an award from the
University of Florida that ranks us in the top 100 fastest-growing, Gator-
owned or Gator-led businesses in the world. You'll be part the team taking us
to the next level of growth.

Apply here: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/139944/full-stack-java-
engine...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/139944/full-stack-java-engineer-
somersi-software-inc)

------
webbruce
Printavo has a problem. We have printing businesses all over the world using
Printavo to make it keep track of their workflow. Our team is small and we've
grown as a company which has created interesting engineering challenges.

We're looking for our 2nd Engineer to join the team and create a platform of
the future for the printing industry.

We're located in Chicago and our platform is built on Ruby on Rails.

Curiosity, drive and business sense are important. If you're ready for the
next challenge, let's chat!

[https://angel.co/printavo/jobs/260415-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/printavo/jobs/260415-full-stack-engineer)
[https://www.printavo.com](https://www.printavo.com)

------
joeATkira
Kira Systems is a growing Toronto-based software company. The Kira application
is built upon our own proprietary, state-of-the-art machine learning
technology. We are looking for people with a growth mindset, who want to
deliver quality software and can appreciate all aspects of the software
development lifecycle. We are not all business, although we make serious
enterprise software, we have fun doing it. We are always looking for talented
people to join our team. We strive to constantly learn, question the crowd,
push the boundaries, and solve difficult problems.

For more information feel free to reach out or check out our careers page:
[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

~~~
pm90
Looks interesting, you might want to put your email in your profile if you
want HN'ers to reach out directly ;)

------
paullseaman
Dishcraft Robotics|Onsite in San Carlos CA|FTE|Full Stack Developer|Software
Engineer for Hardware Integration.

Dishcraft offers Robotic Solutions for Commerical Kitchens.

At Dishcraft First and foremost, we value people, intellectual engagement, and
transparent communication.

We are looking for a highly motivated, intellectually curious and passionate
software engineers to bring our robots to life.

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers with React or Angular experience with
heavy Database/real-time data and IoT experience.

For the HW Integration role, we are focused on developers with C++ and python
experience working with Robotics systems.

Check out all of our openings in Robotics, Manufacturing, AI, and Mechanical
at

[http://www.dishcraft.com/jobs/](http://www.dishcraft.com/jobs/)

~~~
paulbaumgart
I've been working at Dishcraft for almost a year (as a member of the computer
vision team), and I wholeheartedly recommend it to anyone looking for a 99th
percentile early-stage startup experience.

------
floore2018
Jellynote | CTO co-founder | Full-time | Paris, France | €80-100k +
significant equity stake | Onsite

If you are a passionate musician and would like to put your tech skills
towards building the Spotify of sheet music, tabs, chords and cover videos,
please get in touch!

==Company==

The largest library of digital sheet music, tabs and chords, across genres and
instruments. Never spend hours searching for how to play a song again! We are
on Web, iOS and Android www.jellynote.com

==Traction==

Over 1 million+ unique visitors per month and double digit k' MRR

==Funding==

Secured from Partech Ventures and Nordic Eye Capital.

==Skillset==

Required: Python, C++, MongoDB. Mobile or Front-end (Rest, CSS3, ES6,
CoffeeScript) technologies a plus.

You need to be very hands-on, but at the same time demonstrate strong
management and leadership capabilities as you'll be expected to build the tech
team from scratch.

==Contact==

flore@jellynote.com (CEO)

------
afarrell
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend, Full-Stack, and Pre-
sales/Solutions Engineers | Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we've expanded to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK, Europe and
Sweden and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on automated testing, code review and a culture
of frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and
run projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef, Terraform. We
also have a bit of Go (for Infrastructure) and Python (for Data).

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessible office Between Farringdon and Old Street. We have a bi-
weekly bookclub within the team and give internal (and external) talks about
things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one technical video interview, then a couple
of onsite interviews (coding exercise and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/](https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/))
and Coach ([https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-
coach/](https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-coach/))

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time | NYC - New York, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership through corporate
governance. We help 7,000+ privately held companies and a small (growing)
number of public companies track who owns what. We're growing rapidly and are
hiring across the board.

We're building out a new team in our New York, NY (NYC) office to handle
publicly traded companies.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior+ backend or full stack engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

Nice-to-have:

* Professional experience in Finance, Banking or Exchanges (ACH, Wires, Trading Stocks, etc)

* Experience with Financial Information eXchange (FIX) protocol

* Familiarity with Python and Django

* Experience writing unit tests

Drop a note to robert.balousek+mar18 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
wskemper
Viasat | Seattle, WA, USA | Full Time

Viasat aims to be the planet's first global ISP. We build the world's biggest
and fastest satellites, providing service to homes, business, airlines, and
more. Our technology connects parents to children, soldiers to their
commanders, and emergency responders to support lines, whether they're in
Dayton, OH or climbing the slopes of Denali.

We were founded in San Diego in 1986 by three engineers who sought to build
the company they wanted to work for, and that emphasis on our employees
continues to this day. It sounds a little silly, but we still retain a lot of
the beach town influence from that founding, this many years on. I’ve been
with the company for over seven years now (almost a decade if you count
internships!), through a number of different projects and teams, and still
love working here.

We opened a brand new Seattle office back in October, and are hiring for
multiple positions:

* Data Architect - [http://bit.ly/2oHrCwg](http://bit.ly/2oHrCwg)

* Data Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2oDDEHN](http://bit.ly/2oDDEHN)

* Performance Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2tc6dku](http://bit.ly/2tc6dku)

* Software Engineer, Framework - [http://bit.ly/2FhsguH](http://bit.ly/2FhsguH)

* New Grad - Software Engineer, Cloud - [http://bit.ly/2oN4U66](http://bit.ly/2oN4U66)

* Field Support and Integration Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2FdNWI1](http://bit.ly/2FdNWI1)

Email stephan dot kemper at viasat.com, or apply online through
[https://www.viasat.com/careers/openings](https://www.viasat.com/careers/openings).

Candidates only; recruiter/agency emails will be used only to train our spam
filters :)

------
tlynchpin
2K Games | Novato, CA | ONSITE | 2k.com

2K Games is a purveyor of fine video game entertainment. We have a number of
open positions for roles in game development and game publishing.

My team builds services for game developers, we have several open positions on
the game side and on the server side. On the game side as you know it's
generally C++ and on the server side we are using Java and Python.

Site Reliability Engineer
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GAMES2K&cws=1&rid=2158)

Senior Big Data Engineer
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GAMES2K&cws=1&rid=2193)

Senior Server Engineer
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GAMES2K&cws=1&rid=2390)

Senior Software Engineer (C++, PC / Console Game Client)
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GAMES2K&cws=1&rid=2031)

Software Design Engineer in Test
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GAMES2K&cws=1&rid=2339)

My name's Tim Lynch, feel free to contact me if you are interested in finding
out more about our work - email me first name dot last name at our domain. But
know I'm regular folks working on the products, I might be able to answer your
questions but probably I can just pass you on to our staff that handles
hiring.

------
catskul2
Carnegie Robotics LLC | Pittsburgh, PA | Software Engineer, Software Associate
| Full-Time | C++ | onsite

Carnegie Robotics is seeking creative, energetic and driven Software Engineers
with strong hands-on development skills to work on a variety of interesting
and challenging robotics perception and control projects. This position
provides the opportunity to join a team of talented veterans in the robotics
field and program advanced sensors and autonomous robots from the ground up.
The ideal applicant for this position has brains, creativity, and strong
experience developing and testing software for robotics and/or sensing
applications. We seek candidates who take pride in building solid, rigorously
tested systems. Experience and interest in production-level coding and testing
methods is a plus for this position.

Carnegie Robotics offers a very competitive benefits package. Due to the
nature of some of our work, US Citizenship or Permanent Residency is
preferred.

We seek entry-level, experienced and Senior Software Engineer candidates with:

* Strong C and C++ development skills.

* Excellent software engineering habits.

* Familiarity with development in Linux-based environments.

* Experience with version control systems such as Subversion and Mercurial.

* Working knowledge of software debugging and profiling tools.

* Solid background in data structures and algorithms.

Ideal candidates will have seen robotics and sensing challenges before and
have:

* Experience with complex robotic applications including perception and planning;

* Experience with embedded systems and real-time operating systems; and

* Strong math skills and familiarity with linear algebra.

Please apply via Indeed.com at the following link:

[http://carnegierobotics.applytojob.com/apply/job_20161219181...](http://carnegierobotics.applytojob.com/apply/job_20161219181748_IXHKKTZQCBYIDJZI/Software-
Engineer?source=INDE)

------
narrowtux
ZENNER IoT Solutions | Senior Full-Stack Developer | Hamburg, Germany |
Onsite, Full-time | [https://zenner-iot.com/page/karriere/](https://zenner-
iot.com/page/karriere/) (German)

We're building a technology-agnostic IoT Platform with focus on LPWAN and
SmartCity. Features include device management, metrics, communication history,
rule engine and parsers.

Our software is built with Elixir in the backend and JavaScript (VueJS) in the
frontend and makes use of the Phoenix Framework, PostgreSQL and RabbitMQ. We
have a modern CI setup built on Docker and Gitlab.

If you're fluent in either VueJS or Elixir (preferably both), we'd love to
talk.

------
danyoung
EngineerBetter | Go Developers | Onsite: London, UK | Full Time | Up to £100k

EngineerBetter is a 10-person UK-based consultancy that helps customers be
more effective at building cloud-native software. We work with Cloud Foundry,
BOSH and Concourse CI, and we're also building some new products in Go.

Why join EngineerBetter? We don't do deadlines or overtime, we offer a
supportive environment, we like Doing the Right Thing and helping folks
improve how they build software. Also, if you like Automating All The Things.

Find out more about working with us here: [http://www.engineerbetter.com/join-
our-team/](http://www.engineerbetter.com/join-our-team/)

~~~
loftyal
Currently a node developer looking to move to golang. Any positions for
someone with only hobby experience?

------
Warwick-P
Harvest | DevOps | Remote (or NYC if you prefer) | Full-time

Harvest is time tracking, invoicing, and project planning. We've been around
for 11 years and have a stable and well-loved company with customers all over
the world.

We are looking for Ops folks familiar with Kubernetes, Google Cloud, Docker,
Jenkins, etc.

More details, and how to apply here:
[https://harvest.workable.com/j/F373023DDA](https://harvest.workable.com/j/F373023DDA)

We are also looking for database experts (particularly MySQL). More details
here:
[https://harvest.workable.com/j/51C33A041F](https://harvest.workable.com/j/51C33A041F)

------
gingerjoos
Compile India | Full Stack Developer | Bangalore, India | Full-time, Onsite
[https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-
web/](https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-web/)

Our goal at Compile is simple: help organizations benefit from the
intelligence that’s hidden under big data. Our customers, which include
Fortune 500 to hyper-growth startups, use our insights to power their
enterprise solutions.

We are now ramping-up our team as we tackle harder (and more unique) problems
and are looking for talented and motivated people to be part of the ride. If
this excites you, drop us a line at careers@compile.com

------
etse
Abide | Mobile Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA |
[https://abide.is](https://abide.is) | Onsite, Full-time

We develop mobile apps for guided audio meditation based on the Bible. It's a
really unique opportunity, incorporating the old and new in the Christian
tradition and a modern product development approach.

Tech: iOS/Swift, Android/Kotlin, Go, MongoDB, Kubernetes, Git, GCP. Also, our
office is conveniently located next to the Caltrain station, and we work
remotely on Fridays.

Learn more and apply: [https://abide.is/jobs/software-
engineer](https://abide.is/jobs/software-engineer)

------
prestonm
Innovative Architects |
[https://www.innovativearchitects.com/](https://www.innovativearchitects.com/)
| Data Platform & .Net Dev positions | Atlanta, GA & West Palm Beach, FL |
Onsite | Full Time

Innovative Architects is a Microsoft Gold Partner consulting firm
headquartered in Duluth, GA. We have a great small company culture and pride
ourselves with hiring smart people that do not suck. We are currently
interviewing for the following positions...

* Microsoft Data Platform Specialist

* .Net Developer

My twitter and email contact info is listed in my profile. Please reach out if
interested or need more information. Thanks, Preston

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months INTERNS

We are still looking for new colleagues to help improve our Free Software
solutions. Our stack is Free Software only (see
[https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it for
custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune - you
just need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Web Mesh Network | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Severless Web Messaging | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Serviceworker Web IDE | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python AI and Big Data | Lille/Munich | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 AIOffice | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 Automotive | Lille/Tokyo | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | SlapOS 4G5G Telco Edge Computing | Paris/Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy | Lille/Munich | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Cython without GIL | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | NayuOS Chromebook Liberation | Lille/Paris | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Resilient Embedded GNU/Linux Edge Computing | Lille/Munich/Paris | FULL TIME/INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 providing custom implementations that range
from collecting and analyzing sensor data in windparks to managing product
flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack enable
us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects contributing to open
source solutions and have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

------
jayzalowitz
Capital One | Data Platform Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer, Engineering
Manager, Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Product Manager, Machine Learning,
Cloud Architect | New York, NY, Washington Dc, Richmond VA, San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE

Capital One is having a bit of a hiring spree for the new year. My team, we
are solving a lot of difficult difficult engineering problems across several
parts of Capital One, and we would love you to apply to work with us.
Seriously, give our jobs listings a look to see!

Apply here: [http://rolp.co/Uyp6c](http://rolp.co/Uyp6c)

Questions: jay.zalowitz@capitalone.com and mention HN.

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

~~~
dbetteridge
Would relocation be offered for the right candidate?

Within Australia in my case.

~~~
jsmeaton
Sorry that’s not something we’re currently able to offer.

~~~
jsmeaton
That said, we definitely do remote interviews if you wanted to apply anyway.
We don’t require someone to be on site for any stage of the process (though
it’s nice to meet applicants face to face).

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Warsaw,
Poland)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Backend Engineer, Core Services_
[http://grnh.se/y5kamn1](http://grnh.se/y5kamn1)

 _Data Scientist, Machine Learning_
[https://grnh.se/qx5dhnuw1](https://grnh.se/qx5dhnuw1)

 _Java Software Engineer (m /f)_
[http://grnh.se/4je3rh1](http://grnh.se/4je3rh1)

 _Junior Backend Engineer, Core Services_
[http://grnh.se/p8a3rw1](http://grnh.se/p8a3rw1)

 _Senior Full Stack Engineer_ [http://grnh.se/h1al0g1](http://grnh.se/h1al0g1)

 _Software Engineer, Cloud Infrastructure_
[http://grnh.se/ake0iq1](http://grnh.se/ake0iq1)

 _Software Engineer, DevTools & Debugging_
[https://grnh.se/dy6iwm4c1](https://grnh.se/dy6iwm4c1)

 _Software Engineer, Virtual Desktop Cloud_
[http://grnh.se/1xk24i1](http://grnh.se/1xk24i1)

 _Software Engineer, Front-End_
[http://grnh.se/x6v4ye1](http://grnh.se/x6v4ye1)

 _Software Engineer, Web & IAM_
[http://grnh.se/cxklif1](http://grnh.se/cxklif1)

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [http://grnh.se/t7du2p1](http://grnh.se/t7du2p1)

~~~
wyclif
Onsite or remote?

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Multiple Roles | Marylebone, London, UK | ONSITE | Full
time | £65k-£85k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
development activity.

1) Machine Learning Engineer ([https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/578496](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/578496)). You'd be working closely with the CEO, CTO and
ML research team to turn prototype trading models into production-ready
systems, design and build the tooling & frameworks to support strategy
research and development as well as architecting the high-level design of the
strategy software to minimise trading latency and scale effectively. Our ML
stack is Numpy/Scipy based and communicates with our core infrastructure,
written in Golang, by RPC. The ideal candidate will have a strong software
engineering background, with broad experience across a range of topics related
to general high performance computing such as multi-threading, networking,
profiling and optimisation.

2) Senior Software Engineer ([https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/610845](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/610845)). You'd be part of the platform team, creating
services in Golang and improving performance and reliability of our trading
platform. You'd be working with the CEO and CTO and the rest of the team
directly. You should have good knowledge of one or more systems programming
languages and ideally some Go experience. We do a lot of trouble shooting so
good knowledge up and down the stack is critical, including debugging,
profiling, network wrangling and optimisation.

We have an office dog, Minos, although he's home on paternity leave right now.
He's a beagle and rather cheeky. We can send you a pic if you need it to help
in your decision making process. If you would like to learn more about the
roles please visit
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/)

------
thebiglebrewski
Getaway | Senior Front End Engineer | BROOKLYN, NEW YORK or REMOTE (US-Based
Preferred) | FREELANCE

We rent out tiny houses in the woods
([https://getaway.house](https://getaway.house)). The gig involves building
some new parts of our website with a React/Redux front-end (Rails back-end),
working on internal-facing systems as well with similar frameworks. Building
systems to make people's time in nature even better, mostly invisibly.

We'd prefer someone US-based but are open to remote. Reach out at zach (at)
getaway dot house with your Resume and GitHub!

------
songc
Songspace | Full Time | Remote OK
[https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)

Songspace is looking to hire developers to join our team to continue to make
the music industry better. You will be joining our team of 3 remote developers
to implement cutting edge collaboration features in the music industry. While
the position is remote friendly, the main office is located in Nashville, TN,
USA.

We are currently hiring for:

\- Senior Ember.JS Engineer

\- Senior React Native Engineer

To apply visit
[https://songspace.workable.com/](https://songspace.workable.com/)

------
skytrue
Truebase | Founding Member, Developer / Architect | 50-100k + 0.5% - 4% equity
| [http://truebase.io](http://truebase.io) | Seattle, WA | Full-time

Truebase is a stealth startup in the blockchain space. This is a unique
opportunity to be involved in the development of technology that will
revolutionize the way we think about trust (obligatory hype sentence, but
true!). You will be in on the ground floor, influencing the direction of the
company. We are looking for a talented, distributed systems engineer with a
proven record for building highly-scalable, service-based applications. You
will need to be a quick learner that readily picks up new languages.

As a founding member, you will help define our engineering culture. You will
work directly with our CTO to build the first generation of our protocol. Our
ideal person is driven to excel and passionate about blockchain.

Some of the things you will be responsible for:

\- Designing and building large-scale distributed services

\- Taking end-to-end ownership of the service quality, support and deployments

\- Contributing ideas to our technology, algorithms, and products by
participating in brainstorming sessions

\- Helping us build an awesome team through the hiring and interviewing
process

The skills we are looking for:

\- Extensive hands-on coding experiences with modern languages like Node,
Scala, or Go

\- Proficiency working with NoSQL storage services like MongoDB, DynamoDB,
Cassandra, Couchbase or equivalent

\- Track record designing and maintaining JSON-based RESTful APIs

\- Proven experience building distributed services

\- Experience with cloud technologies such as AWS, Azure or Google AppEngine

\- Production experience deploying, configuring, and monitoring high
availability and high traffic systems

Shoot us an email with your resume at recruiting@truebase.io, or apply on
AngelList at [https://angel.co/truebase/jobs](https://angel.co/truebase/jobs)
\-- mention that you came in through HN for fast track

------
dennyabraham
Kin.com | Ruby Developer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

We're an insurance startup fixing the $100B home insurance industry with
modern technology and big data techniques. We are looking for experienced Ruby
developers to join our team who are:

* Fast learners.

* Comfortable in a Startup environment. Either have worked for a startup or have other comparable experience.

* Professional developers with a minimum of 5 years of experience.

* Experienced with Rails.

* Have FinTech experience (a plus but not required)

We offer competitive salaries including health insurance and stock options and
believe in a productive work-life balance. If you're interested, contact us at
dev-jobs@kin.com

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Frontend and Full Stack | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin pushes open source forward. Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-based
smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

~~~
fidrelity
The "Learn more" link on
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) for the full
stack developer position is broken.

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Junior
Full Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Contract or Perm

Join us in creating fintech products to help businesses grow.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.0 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch. You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

We can’t sponsor visas, unfortunately.

------
nian2go
We are USA-UES | ONSITE | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time (unable to sponsor at
this time) | DevOps, PHP, Swift

Our focus is coaching kids to get in and succeed at college.

We are looking for people to join us, who share our vision to guide students
towards higher education, and who want to grow with a company opening a huge
market.

Are you experienced, technical, capable, accountable, a natural leader? Want
to make a huge impact on education levering technology? Let's talk!

[https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
navahq
Nava | Infrastructure Engineers, Program Managers | Washington DC, San
Francisco SF, New York NYC | On-site - Full-time | $100k-$160k+ + equity +
benefits We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that
were brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with both the Department of Veterans Affairs and
Medicare. With the VA, we are working to modernize their appeals system,
making millions of veteran’s lives better through the process. Today, the
average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this. For Medicare, we are
designing and building the architecture for Medicare's historic transition
towards value-based care.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of diverse, empathetic
people with deep technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil
servants in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to
radically improve how our government serves its people, and we believe that
the services our government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel
the same way, we'd love to hear from you.

Learn more about working here and apply if you're interested:
[http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

------
janatsentry
Sentry (sentry.io) | ONSITE in San Francisco | Sr. Software Engineers,
Engineering Managers, Data Engineers, Operations Engineers

Sentry is building an open source tool that helps software teams triage and
resolve production issues quickly, so they can focus on doing what they enjoy
most: building products. Originally born out of a passion for open source,
Sentry has quickly grown into one of the world’s most widely-used developer
tools, monitoring more than a billion exceptions per day from more than
100,000 developers at some of the internet's most loved products (Dropbox,
Uber, Airbnb, Stripe, Pinterest, Xbox Live, and many more). Things we care
about: making your life easier, open source, diversity and inclusion,
mentorship, and non-basic swag
([https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0)).

If you're interested in learning more about our roles (and not just trying to
get your hands on our dope leggings), we'd love to hear from you!

Engineering Manager - Product
([https://sentry.io/jobs/1007880](https://sentry.io/jobs/1007880)) , Sr. Data
Engineer ([https://sentry.io/jobs/1035823](https://sentry.io/jobs/1035823)),
Sr. Software Engineer - Growth
([https://sentry.io/jobs/807418](https://sentry.io/jobs/807418)), Security
Engineer ([https://sentry.io/jobs/715077](https://sentry.io/jobs/715077)), Sr.
Operations Engineer
([https://sentry.io/jobs/914990](https://sentry.io/jobs/914990)), Sr. Software
Engineer - Product
([https://sentry.io/jobs/903169](https://sentry.io/jobs/903169)), Sr. Software
Engineer - Infra
([https://sentry.io/jobs/716050](https://sentry.io/jobs/716050)), Software
Engineer - New Grad
([https://sentry.io/jobs/856733](https://sentry.io/jobs/856733))

------
ajpgrealish
BBOXX | Python Developers, Lead Python Developers, Frontend Angular Developer,
Mechanical Design Engineers, Support Engineers | London | ONSITE,
[http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/](http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/)

BBOXX is a company developing proven solutions to provide affordable, clean
energy to off-grid communities in Africa, so far we have over 120,00
households accessing electricity through our systems. We are fully vertically
integrated, controlling every part of our customer experience. Our market
leading products and appliances allow people to gain access to energy for an
affordable monthly fee. Our Pulse platform is used to futher reduce to cost of
servicing a distbuted solar generation by utlising the latest in IoT, Machine-
learning, mobile payment and data analytics technologies. Our ground-breaking
financing structure has brought off-grid solar into the World’s financial
markets. Whilst our human centred and system design approach to our retail
business ensures that the BBOXX ecosystem is poised to massively scale during
2018.

We are looking for Python Developers, Lead Python Developers, Frontend Angular
Developers and Mechanical Design Engineers to join the Engineering team in
London. To find out more go to
[http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/](http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/) and in your
application mention you saw this post.

------
threespot
Threespot | WordPress Developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.threespot.com/](https://www.threespot.com/)

Threespot is an independent digital agency hell-bent on helping those, and
only those, who are committed to helping others. We’ve been in business since
1999 and along the way we found something out about ourselves. That we value
doing work that matters more than awards, accolades, or cold hard cash. Since
that day forward we have chosen a path few agencies take. To use our time and
talents to make a difference. All day, every day.

Join our team of experienced developers building best-in-class WordPress
applications that power our client’s websites, reaching millions of people a
year.

Threespot WordPress developers transform the web’s most ubiquitous blogging
platform into a sophisticated content management system, capable of meeting
the needs of any organization. By applying modern best practices, they make
WordPress as performant and secure as any rival CMS. They are experts in their
field, but always open to new ideas. They thrive on variety and welcome new
challenges. They are well rounded and can speak to UX and design challenges.
They want to work for clients who are making a difference, not just a profit.

Apply here: [https://www.threespot.com/jobs/wordpress-
developer](https://www.threespot.com/jobs/wordpress-developer)

------
jmattiace
Tia | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | [http://www.asktia.com/fullstack-
developer](http://www.asktia.com/fullstack-developer) | Fullstack Software
Engineer

We are looking for a highly driven, product-oriented fullstack developer eager
to join our founding team. Tia is a venture-backed women’s health-tech startup
for millennial women. Our mission is to help women make independent and
informed decisions for their own bodies, health and lives with confidence.
Today, Tia is a part-machine, part-human-powered assistant you privately
message with about birth control and sexual health. Overtime, our aim is to
establish Tia as the trusted women’s health brand and marketplace — the
starting place for millennial women’s healthcare online.

Your foremost responsibility will be to develop a web platform that collects
and displays Tia's data to impact the way that care providers use Tia data in
clinical environments. You will design & build an innovative provider app that
collects core information about women's health and delivers personalized
insights and results to doctors using technologies of your choice

Responsibilities: Own and develop a fullstack web application providing
doctors with predictive insights about their patient's health; Work closely
with Head of Engineering on code reviews, tech stack architecture, design, and
implementation

Feel free to reach out to me directly felicity@asktia.com!

------
currentoor
AdStage is a cross-channel advertising management platform helping in-house
marketers and digital agencies easily report, automate, and optimize paid
search and social campaigns under one roof. We are looking for someone to join
our report product team. Report is a WYSIWYG tool for marketers to build
dashboards and present their performance internally and to their clients.
[https://www.adstage.io/reporting/](https://www.adstage.io/reporting/) The
report product stack is Clojure and Datomic on the backend, with Clojurescript
and Fulcro/Om Next on the front end. We are looking for people with experience
or a desire to learn functional programming in a modern Lisp.

You can read our blog to see how we leverage this stack.
[https://medium.com/adstage-engineering/realtime-apps-with-
om...](https://medium.com/adstage-engineering/realtime-apps-with-om..).

For senior engineer we are looking for someone with - 4 to 6 years of
engineering experience - Strong leadership skills and communication skills -
Experience with any of the following languages and technologies: JavaScript,
Ruby, Clojure, Cassandra - Software engineering degree - Experience with
marketing or advertising industries is a plus - Management experience is also
a plus - ONSITE San Francisco

If you are interested please email stefan@adstage.io.

------
prakashj
Nextdoor ([http://nextdoor.com/](http://nextdoor.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm one of the co-founders and Chief Architect at Nextdoor. Our mission is to
use the power of technology to create stronger and safer neighborhoods all
around the world. Over 85% of the neighborhoods in the US are using our
platform to communicate about the issues most important to them, and we've
just started expanding internationally as well in the Netherlands, UK,
Germany, and France. Founded in 2010, we're backed by Benchmark Capital,
Greylock Partners, Google Ventures, and Tiger Global among others, and have
raised over $210M in venture capital to-date.

We are hiring across the board, and growing quickly. A list of our open job
reqs can be found here at
[http://nextdoor.com/jobs](http://nextdoor.com/jobs). In particular, we're
always looking for great full-stack generalists who are comfortable working in
an agile, fast-paced environment. Our stack is primarily Python and Go,
running on AWS, with client apps built in Obj-C/Swift (iOS), Java (Android),
and JavaScript & ReactJS (Web).

Our office is in San Francisco (mid-Market) close to Civic Center BART. If
you're looking for a relatively small startup (we're still fewer than 200
people total, with ~75 in engineering) with an opportunity to have global
impact, we'd love to hear from you at jobs@nextdoor.com.

------
steve_lydford
Codurance | Software Craftspeople and Apprentices | London and Barcelona |
Onsite

At Codurance we help development teams and business to continually improve
their products and process. We value the principles of Software Craftsmanship
and have a shared passion for continuous learning.

Our Software Craftspeople have a broad appreciation of technology and a depth
of expertise in key areas. These will include expertise in the JVM, .Net or
Node.js stacks, plus expertise in areas such as XP, cloud technology, building
a DevOps culture or perhaps Cyber Security. We believe however that technology
can be taught. It’s more important that our Craftspeople, regardless of
existing expertise and experience, share the same passion for continuous
learning and clean code principles that we do.

Our Apprentices share our passion for creating well-crafted software but have
not yet had the suitable learning opportunities to refine their craft. A
typical Apprentice is already a productive developer in the language of their
choice on the JVM, .NET, and/or Node JS platforms at the start of the
programme. They will know of Agile processes and practices and can apply them
and are looking to become an expert in reasoning about them. They will have
basic knowledge of micro level and macro level design.

For more information, please visit
[https://codurance.com/careers/](https://codurance.com/careers/)

------
cosenal
Yieldify | London, UK | Onsite | [https://www.yieldify.com/careers-at-
yieldify/](https://www.yieldify.com/careers-at-yieldify/) | Full-time open
positions:

    
    
      * Software Engineer (UI, Backend)
      * Data Infrastructure Engineer
    

Yieldify is a MarTech company that helps e-commerce marketers generate more
sales by making it easy for them to optimise their customer journeys. We
launched our new Yieldify Conversion Platform one year ago and to date, we've
delivered over 50,000 campaigns for over 500 brands on more than 1,000
websites globally, which include some of the world's most recognisable brands,
including Marks and Spencer, Domino’s Pizza, Omni Hotels and Anthropologie.

We work on weekly sprints and we ship weekly releases in production; As the
engineer team works very closely with the product team, you will be encouraged
to influence the product roadmap. We work with a dedicated DevOps team to
manage infrastructure, deployments and CI systems.

Our stack: The main stack and the newest services are in Typescript, most of
the frontend is in Angular 4, whereas the data pipeline is written in
Go/Python and Hadoop/Spark. Almost everything here is Docker-ized and the
deployment of all the services is fully on AWS (Kubernetes deployment coming
soon!).

For more details on the positions, feel free to DM me on Twitter, or you can
email Cerian at cerian.thomas@yieldify.com (please mention HN).

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
Blockchain_TD
Blockchain | Head of Engineering Excellence, Head of Mobile, Head of Platform
Engineering, Platform Developer, JS Developer, UX Developer, Senior Site
Reliability Engineer / Sr DevOps, Site Reliability Engineer / DevOps, Android,
iOS | London, NYC | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.blockchain.com/](https://www.blockchain.com/)

Blockchain is hiring!

Blockchain is the world's leading software platform for digital assets.
Offering the largest production blockchain platform in the world, we share the
passion to code, create, and ultimately build an open, accessible and fair
financial future, one piece of software at a time.

The foremost quality for any position at Blockchain is integrity.

Some of the technologies we use:: Blockchain Technology: Bitcoin, Ethereum and
other cryptocurrencies React & Redux JavaScript / ES6 HTML5/CSS/SASS AngularJS
and other single-page client-side application frameworks Cryptography and
digital signatures Clojure, Java, Kotlin RxJava, Dagger2, gradle D3, Grafana,
InfluxDB

If you’re interested in working on the most interesting and challenging
problems in the digital space, we want to hear from you! Please check out our
job postings to apply:
[https://www.blockchain.com/careers/](https://www.blockchain.com/careers/) Or
reach out directly to me at: taryn@blockchain.com

------
meredydd
Anvil | Cambridge, UK (London OK) | Onsite, Full-time/Part-time/Flexible |
[https://anvil.works](https://anvil.works)

Anvil is a platform for building full-stack web apps with nothing but Python.
We’re looking for Employee #1: a developer with good communications skills to
help people build awesome things with Anvil.

HN called us “amazing”, “just what we need, in the language we need”, and
“really really cool”. Our customers range from individuals to growing startups
to huge tech companies, and they say the same. Check out our six-minute demo;
I promise you it’s worth it:
[https://anvil.works/#about](https://anvil.works/#about)

You’ll be building example applications, writing tutorials, and helping our
users build their apps. You don’t need to be a Python expert already, but you
will be pretty soon: most of the code you write will be read by someone
working out how to do what you’re doing! Don’t worry - you’ll have the Anvil
authors themselves to get you up to speed. Joining a startup this early means
you can help shape who we are, as well as who you are in the company. You'll
also be shaping how everyone uses a shiny new development tool. We’re
friendly, open, and have good work-life balance - and we want to stay that
way. Come join in!

My email is in my profile, or you can drop us a line at
recruitment@anvil.works.

------
tylfin
Cogo Labs | Boston / Cambridge, MA | Software Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.cogolabs.com](https://www.cogolabs.com)

Cogo Labs provides the companies we incubate with access to a centralized tech
platform that they can use to bootstrap their businesses. We are looking for a
Software Engineer who can help us further develop this platform, making it the
best possible toolchain for running marketing campaigns and launching new
websites. You’ll collaborate with and learn from experienced engineers while
making contributions that directly impact the success and profitability of
teams and companies that we’re building.

When it comes to bits and bytes, our guiding philosophy is that using the
right tool for a job is more important than rigid adherence to any particular
programming language or tech stack. From humble origins in Python (we still
use Python to write quick prototypes and one-off scripts), the majority of our
core systems have evolved into highly concurrent Golang services. We also use
some embedded Lua and dabble with low level network protocols. RabbitMQ,
Redis, MySQL, PostgreSQL, and Amazon Redshift are some of our favorite data
wrangling tools; Munin, Nagios, and Icinga keep us alerted when something's
going awry.

Feel free to email me if you have any questions or apply through
[https://www.cogolabs.com/careers](https://www.cogolabs.com/careers)

Tyler F, tfinethy@cogolabs.com

~~~
matthewwiese
Hey, I was attempting to apply for the Engineering internship role.

It looks like your Lever.co jobs page is broken, as I'm unable to access any
job listing linked to from your main website.

~~~
tylfin
I'll forward this along, sorry for the inconvenience. Do you want to email me
directly and I'll get you sorted?

EDIT: Anyone trying to access the careers can go to
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cogolabs](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cogolabs)
:)

------
claar
Piestar | Senior Web Developer (PHP/Laravel) | Full-time | Manhattan, KS |
ONSITE

We are a fun and fast-growing tech company in Manhattan, KS whose SaaS is used
to manage large collaborative research programs, with a special focus on data
collection, monitoring & evaluation, and aggregating reports for stakeholders.

We’re looking for a senior web developer to provide further experience and
development speed to our software team. This person will focus almost
exclusively on product features and maintenance and will be vigorously
protected from anything that might distract from that focus. We limit our
developers’ meetings, provide ideal equipment in a quiet private office,
supply interesting technical work, and work in a fun and friendly atmosphere.

We believe strongly in simplicity and use a Laravel/MySQL/Bootstrap/Vue stack
on AWS GovCloud EC2. We are looking for someone with a love for building
maintainable software and an ability to coordinate well with a software team.

We love what we do, do what we say, serve well and always rise to a challenge.
We care deeply about software quality and taking care of our clients — who
work just as hard as we do whether fighting citrus greening disease,
alleviating child stunting in developing nations, or researching polymer-
derived ceramics.

More details and apply at
[https://piestar.com/careers](https://piestar.com/careers)

------
justinmolineaux
SONDER | SAN FRANCISCO | SOFTWARE ENGINEERS, DESIGNERS, PRODUCT | ONSITE

Sonder ([http://www.sonder.com](http://www.sonder.com)) is reimagining travel,
hospitality, and ultimately how cities are experienced. We are building the
world's first deconstructed hotel - with apartments, houses, condos, villas,
and lofts that you can book at a moment's notice. Each location is one-of-a-
kind, chosen, and operated by us. As a guest, you get an authentic local
experience plus the comforts of hotel hospitality.

We’re looking for customer-obsessed engineers, designers, and product managers
who can crack the nut on complex logistics challenges to enable a world-class
guest experience that spans the digital and physical realms.

We work in Rails and React, and are happy to help you learn those tools if you
have a background with other web frameworks.

Senior Software Engineer - Fullstack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/1fcffc41-50d7-4f98-bcd7-3970acc...](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/1fcffc41-50d7-4f98-bcd7-3970acc8f146)

Software Engineer - Fullstack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/96306535-accc-469b-a076-612b364...](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/96306535-accc-469b-a076-612b3647e64d)

All Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/sonder](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder)

------
phprecovery
The New York Public Library | Senior Android Applications Developer | Full-
time + On-site in NYC |
[http://www.librarysimplified.org](http://www.librarysimplified.org) /
[https://www.nypl.org](https://www.nypl.org)

The New York Public Library is reshaping the world of e-books and library
lending with its SimplyE and Open eBooks mobile and web applications. Our
small, dedicated, and compassionate team is looking for an exceptional Android
engineer to help us in the quest for ever greater public access to
information. Join us in our efforts at the main NYPL branch location (of
Ghostbusters fame) and you'll experience the pleasure of working full-time on
open-source software, enjoy a healthy work-life balance, and sleep well at
night knowing you're doing what's best for library patrons, not someone else's
bottom line.

Our ideal candidate has 3-5+ years of experience in native Android
development, is passionate about collaboration and mentoring, and is eager to
contribute across the stack. Our back-end employs a mixture of languages atop
PostgreSQL, AWS, and a microservice architecture. In addition to command of
the technologies mentioned, experience with Kotlin, a working knowledge of
Git, familiarity with the EPUB format, and a good understanding of functional
programming are major plusses.

Ready to improve the experiences of library patrons around the US? Send your
résumé to "nypldigitaljobs@nypl.org" and let us know!

------
tlamponi
Proxmox Server Solutions | Vienna ONSITE | Full-time (38.5 hours/week) or
Part-time (>= 25 hours/week)

Proxmox Server Solutions is the backing company of the Open-Source
Virtualization Platform "Proxmox VE" and the Open-Source Email Security
Platform "Proxmox Mail Gateway". Both are based on Debian but with the
essential packages maintained by us. We upstream work on Open Source projects
we use, among others: KVM/QEMU the Linux Kernel, ZFS on Linux, Ceph and
naturally on our own stack. Proxmox VE is the more popular project at the
moment, it provides an easy to use web GUI fronted, but also CLI Tools and a
powerful API, for managing Virtual Machines and Linux Containers. Further
Storage, Network, Clustering, High Availability solutions are included.

Senior/Junior Software Developer:
[https://www.proxmox.com/en/about/careers](https://www.proxmox.com/en/about/careers)

You are able to work on related Open Source Projects, on our own existing
Stack or invent something new (ideally Linuxish, Server related, we have
battle tested common libraries, and knowledge there).

We work with people world wide and also have international customers. You can
work on famous open source upstream projects, our own front- or backend. No
big hierachies, your able to voice your ideas and concerns directly, if
wished.

------
SongtrustTalent
Songtrust| songtrust.com | Software Engineer | NYC Onsite or Remote in the US

Launched in 2011 by Downtown Music Publishing, Songtrust's industry-leading
technology helps songwriters, artists, managers, labels, and publishers
simplify music rights management including the administration of music
publishing assets (royalty collection), performing rights, and digital
licensing.

Existing systems of royalty collection around the world are antiquated and
inefficient. Songtrust is finally bringing real engineering talent and
ingenuity to a part of the music industry that has been notoriously slow in
adapting to innovation. We help over 130k songwriters (more than the 3 major
publishers combined!) get their money from over 20,000+ sources such as
Spotify, Apple Music, TV, Radio, and even bars and grills.

Our growing engineering team is seeking to hire multiple software engineers.
We are a fun and Agile team working on disrupting and changing the music
industry.

Sr. Software Engineer: Python/Django/PostGresSQL ETL is a bonus 6+ Yrs Link:
[https://www.songtrust.com/jobs?gh_jid=4003421002](https://www.songtrust.com/jobs?gh_jid=4003421002)

Software Engineer: Python/Django 3+ Yrs Link:
[https://www.songtrust.com/jobs?gh_jid=4013582002](https://www.songtrust.com/jobs?gh_jid=4013582002)

To check us out and how we are changing the music industry, go to
songtrust.com.

------
uniclaude
Telcoin | ONSITE (REMOTE for some positions) | VISA in exceptional cases |
Software Engineers, Designer, Community Managers | Full-Time (& INTERNS) |
Tokyo

Telcoin is a Tokyo-based startup focused on providing financial services to
developed and developing countries using crypto tokens delivered by mobile
operators.

We are hiring for our Marketing, Prooduct and Engineering departments.
Therefore looking for community managers, project managers,
creatives/designers, and Android and backend programmers (we use Rust and, for
the time being, Solidity for our smart contracts).

As a young but properly funded company (raised $25M two months ago), we do
test our software, have a flexible vacation policy, very competitive packages
including tokens and equity, enough runway for several years, and are
potentially open to remote workers for some positions.

We believe in fair interview processes so we won't ask you to whiteboard your
way out of a red black tree, but will make sure you can perform on the task.
We also won't do more than two rounds of interviews, as we're respectful of
your time.

If you're interested in financial inclusion, Rust,
blockchain/cryptocurrencies, or simply want to write software that helps
people send money home efficiently, please email jobs at telco dot in.

For backend positions, some experience with Rust, fraud management, or telecom
software would be a nice plus, but not necessary.

We also welcome interns.

------
tomershiran
Front End Javascript Engineer- Full Time- Mt View, CA

Please email resume to Tomer Shiran, CEO of www.dremio.com if you are
qualified in this great opportunity.

Interested in joining a growing start-up in the Big Data Space? We'd like to
hear from you!

Founded in 2015, Dremio is headquartered in Mountain View, CA and has raised
$40 million in Funding from Top VC's including Lightspeed Venture Partners,
Redpoint Ventures and Norwest Ventures. Connect with Dremio on GitHub,
LinkedIn, Twitter and Facebook.

In this role, you'd be an integral part of a small team that owns the user
experience for Dremio, the key to its differentiation in the market.

Requirements

Proven success in delivering quality front end products. Experience developing
single-page web apps with JavaScript/HTML/CSS. Experience in designing API
between front- and back-end systems Ability to maintain and navigate large-
scale codebases. Someone who is self-motivated and has a passion for building
front end technologies Previous start-up experience much preferred Confidence
collaborating with team members across the development stack. Pluses
Experience with React/Redux. Familiarity with large-scale data processing.
Hands-on with customers in user studies.

[https://jobs.lever.co/dremio/67ee28bf-e7fb-44aa-a598-89100d7...](https://jobs.lever.co/dremio/67ee28bf-e7fb-44aa-a598-89100d752cb9)

------
MatthewMcDonald
EquipmentShare (YC W15) | BI, UI/UX Developers | Kansas City or Columbia, MO |
ONSITE

EquipmentShare's goal is to be the platform for the connected job site. We got
started as an equipment rental marketplace where contractors can lend out
their underused equipment. Last year we launched a mixed fleet telematics
service to tap into machines' engine data and provide insights to companies
about how their assets are used and maintained, and to predict when they are
about to break down.

We value transparency, trust, short feedback cycles, minimizing WIP, and
blameless problem solving. Our current tech stack is Python, React, React
Native, Angular (legacy), Postgres, AWS, Docker, and Jasper.

If that sounds interesting, please check out our job postings for more
details. No recruiters.

* BI Developer: [https://www.equipmentshare.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=10480...](https://www.equipmentshare.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=1048019)

* Senior UI/UX Developer: [https://www.equipmentshare.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=10266...](https://www.equipmentshare.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=1026605)

* Software Engineer Intern: [https://www.equipmentshare.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=85434...](https://www.equipmentshare.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=854345)

------
arthurgibson
SportsMe | IOS Engineer, Backend Engineer, Mobile Designer | Boston,MA |
Onsite | [https://getsportsme.com](https://getsportsme.com)

SportsMe, the fan conversation platform. We are a sports focused media
platform that allows fans to be the experts on their favorite teams, players
and general knowledge of the game. Our first product has been the SportsMe IOS
app([https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886))
that allows you to take on your friends, fellow fans, and rivals in 30 second
video debates on trending sports topics. We are tired of listening to the same
talking heads of sports and their network directed opinions, we are changing
the way fans obtain their sports news and opinions with a platform truly
driven by the people with the best voice, the fans.

The stack is fully deployed on AWS Lambda, RDS, and using GraphQL. We run the
backend on Node.js. We use a combination of Swift, Firebase, and Apollo-
GraphQL to power the IOS app.

Current Product:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886)

Apply and Find Job descriptions via: via
[https://getsportsme.com/jobs](https://getsportsme.com/jobs)

~~~
mattfrommars
Are you hiring interns for summer 2018?

------
sz4kerto
Patients Know Best | Java/Angular developer with front-end focus | REMOTE |
[https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html](https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html)

Patients Know Best is building a secure, encrypted, integrated digital health
care record.

We are looking for a front-end or full-stack developer to join our fully
distributed development team and help us provide a great experience to
patients and healthcare professionals.

Most of PKB's front-end is based on Struts/JSP. We are gradually migrating the
site to Angular 5 SPA on top of FHIR compliant REST API. We develop using
Docker, Java, Java EE, Spring, Angular; deploy to Docker Swam clusters; store
data in Postgres; integrate using HL7, FHIR, ZeroMQ, Kafka; monitor with
Prometheus, Grafana and PagerDuty.

Remote, but only from EEA please due timezone and travel issues.

Further information and application form:
[https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html](https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html)

While we are primarily looking for a front-end focused dev at the moment, drop
me a line if you are an outstanding Java developer who would be interested to
work in the challenging domain of healthcare and you also have lots of
experience in navigating and materially improving complex code and systems
under the usual pressure of a start-up. (You can reach me a mate [at]
patientsknowbest [dot] com)

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | Javascript Engineer/Architect | San Francisco/SF | ONSITE
| [https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)

Truebill is autopilot for personal finance, allowing users to connect their
financial accounts and receive insights and services to help them save money.
This includes things like tracking their subscriptions and recurring payments,
managing and lowering bills, analyzing financial health, and more. We have a
seasoned founding team (our last startup sold for over $100m) and are growing
quickly.

We are seeking experienced full-stack Javascript engineers. We’re looking for
smart, driven engineers who are passionate about building great consumer-
facing products at scale. As a part of our small team, you’ll have input and
immense impact on everything from business to product to engineering. You’ll
also have a lot of choice in terms of what types of things you’d like to work
on, and what areas you’d like to grow in.

Our stack is awesome to work with: - React Native - Redux - Relay - GraphQL -
Node - PostgreSQL

Unfortunately, we cannot accept any dev bootcamp candidates right now. CS/CE-
type degree and/or solid experience is required. Experience with machine
learning is a plus. Experience working on consumer-scale apps is a plus.

Email jobs+hn@truebill.com for more info. We’ll do a quick call to discuss
further.

------
nkoren
Podaris | Full or part-time | REMOTE | London, UK Podaris
([https://www.podaris.com/](https://www.podaris.com/)) is re-inventing how the
world plans its cities. We're developing a platform for urban infrastructure
planning, with a focus on agile, real-time collaboration, combining elements
of BIM and GIS. We've been in tiny-startup mode for several years, but have
built a serious product and acquired a small but loyal customer base. Now we
have an opportunity to scale rapidly. We're looking for:

\- Full-stack developers with experience building complex single-page
applications.

\- Developers with experience in GIS, BIM, Parametric modelling, applied graph
theory, transport microsimulation, or API design.

\- Interface designers who can also code

\- People with a passion for making better cities around the world.

Our tech stack includes: OpenStreetMap, OpenLayers, Meteor, Node, Go,
Kubernetes, Docker.

We're based at the Urban Innovation Centre in London, UK, but are open to
remote workers from anywhere in the world, provided we can establish a
collaborative rapport. Equity is also available for extraordinarily talented
individuals. Currently we can only offer contract work, but we expect further
financing to soon allow us to hire full-time as well.

[https://angel.co/podaris/jobs/](https://angel.co/podaris/jobs/)

------
mmelin
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com)

Wonder is a new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We
provide instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a
distributed network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from
individuals up to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it
most. We are looking for software engineers to join us in our beautiful office
in Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes along
with it.

We're a small team of eight engineers today but we want to grow over the next
couple of years into a household name in NYC engineering and want your help!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

We expect you to have experience with Node and an interest in working across
the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/996bdf8d-d544-4c38-ab90-73bb...](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/996bdf8d-d544-4c38-ab90-73bb..).

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
TuringNYC
Machine Learning DevOps and Data Engineer (Mid to Senior)

[http://smrtr.io/QujCBA](http://smrtr.io/QujCBA)

Arlington, Virginia Full-Time, No Remote

Job Description

Kinetica seeks an experienced DevOps and Data Engineer for a Machine Learning
Systems Engineering role building a robust commercial product that handles a
variety of cross-industry workloads. We want people who want to go the extra
mile to consider varied modes of usage and design products that work under
different product usage scenarios. We’re building a commercial product for
distributed Machine Learning training+inference that sits alongside a
distributed GPU-accelerated database and you should be excited about the scale
and technical complexities of such a setup.

Company Description

Kinetica is a mid-sized startup based in San Francisco CA and Arlington VA. We
build products for the Big Data / Real-time analysis / Machine Learning /
Geospatial market with a unique angle -- we can utilize both CPUs and GPU
processing for blazing best-in-industry performance.

Fortune 500 companies use Kinetica's cutting-edge technology to simultaneously
ingest, explore, analyze and visualize data within milliseconds to make
critical decisions and find efficiencies, lower cost, generate new revenue,
and improve customer experience. We are more than doubling annual revenue
year-over-year and recently closed a $50M Series A Funding.

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite,
Visa, [https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr) Python/Django Rest
Framework, React, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at revolutionising legal services, starting with making access to justice
greatly easier, especially for businesses creators.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for highly
motivated developers to help us extend our product base and grow
internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we introduced Haskell in
our codebase for algorithms prototyping), staying close to the local community
(hosting meetups, conferences)… Also, Legalstart engineers develop a strong
ownership of the product itself, and we really value their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

* front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA)

* full-stack developer: [http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ](http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ)

------
karthikb
A^3 by Airbus (Project Altiscope) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.airbus-sv.com/projects/5](https://www.airbus-sv.com/projects/5)

Altiscope is creating the future model of autonomous flight that turns it from
a dream into a common facet of everyday life. Our team is modeling realistic
future vehicles, working with international governments, and performing
detailed simulations to craft an airspace that enables autonomous flight in a
secure, efficient, safe and flexible way.

The unique position we have as a fast-moving and ambitious team backed by the
resources and support of Airbus (a leading manufacturer of commercial aircraft
today) and government partners allows us to make real impact around the world
on what the future of flight can be.

We are hiring for several roles including:

Lead Software Engineer - [https://www.airbus-
sv.com/jobs/27](https://www.airbus-sv.com/jobs/27)

Senior Software Engineer - [https://www.airbus-
sv.com/jobs/35](https://www.airbus-sv.com/jobs/35)

Wireless and Communications Systems Architect - [https://www.airbus-
sv.com/jobs/33](https://www.airbus-sv.com/jobs/33)

You can apply to the links above, or email me directly: k[at]altiscope[dot]io

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs builds tools and API’s to deploy impactful machine learning
solutions by combining open source software and proprietary algorithms for
automated feature engineering. With our technology, users can discover the
most predictive patterns in behavioral and transactional datasets to build ML
and AI products.

We’re growing our technical team with engineers interested in pushing the
boundaries of data science and feature engineering automation. In this role,
you have the opportunity to define and implement data systems while
collaborating with our top notch engineering team.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

If you're interested in getting hands on with our product, check out our open
source library, Featuretools
[https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/](https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/).

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/company#careers](https://www.featurelabs.com/company#careers)

~~~
deadbacon
Email address on Website doesn't work. Email bounced back

------
ngtvspc
SimpleLegal (YCS13) | API Engineer, Application Integration Engineer, Python
Engineers | Mountain View, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE,
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

SimpleLegal is a YC-backed, enterprise SaaS startup run by second-time
founders in Mountain View, CA. We are the software platform for the in-house
legal department. Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has HubSpot. Legal has
SimpleLegal.

Our stack: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, React, JQuery, Postgres.

API Engineer: Mid to senior engineers with experience working/designing APIs
(experience with Python and Django REST Framework a plus). Work with us to
help extend the SimpleLegal platform.

Application Integration Engineer: Mid to senior engineers with experience
building ETL and integration processes using Python and SQL. Work with
customers to help better integrate SimpleLegal into their workflows.

Python Engineers: Mid to senior Python engineers. Experience with larger
codebases, spanning multiple related products. Experience with Django is
great. Looking for people to shape best practices and engineering standards as
we grow the team.

More detailed descriptions, jobs, and applications:
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

(Disclaimer: I'm an engineer at SimpleLegal, you can reach me directly at
shawn at the domain above)

------
Arrgh
Splunk has a bunch of openings onsite in downtown Vancouver BC:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/splunk/search?r=&c=&l=Vancouver%2C+...](https://jobs.jobvite.com/splunk/search?r=&c=&l=Vancouver%2C+British+Columbia&q=&nl=1)

This one in particular is on my team. :)
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/splunk/job/ob3j6fwn](https://jobs.jobvite.com/splunk/job/ob3j6fwn)

------
eastcoastj
Zillow Group | Multiple Engineering Roles | San Francisco | Fulltime ONSITE

Come join us as we build the industry-leading platform for real estate agents.
With unmatched consumer reach to 175 million users across Zillow and Trulia,
you will be a part of the team that helps drive the engine behind our top-
rated Premier Agent App that enables agents to quickly connect with interested
buyers and sellers.

We're a fun team. We build awesome products, solve hard problems and keep a
good life balance. Our culture is one of our biggest strengths. In our
company, people treat each other with respect and compassion and together
nurture a culture of collaboration, learning, accountability, and joyfulness.

Tech we work in: PHP + Python + Java + Android + iOS + AWS + JavaScript +
React

Senior Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Jr8CjwI](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Jr8CjwI)
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Nx8CjwS](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Nx8CjwS)

UX Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Kv8CjwN](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Kv8CjwN)

Engineering Manager, Android:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Ov8CjwR](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Ov8CjwR)

Engineering Manager, iOS:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Qx8CjwV](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Qx8CjwV)

------
skrap
Sense | Web Designer / Developer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://sense.com/careers.html](https://sense.com/careers.html)

* Are you a front end web developer and designer who wants to help fix climate change?

* Do you want to work on a consumer product which customers love?

Residential energy use is roughly a third of the global warming problem, and
is a multi-trillion dollar market. Yet it's nearly impossible for most
homeowners to measure, and you can't change what you can't measure. That's why
we exist! With the Sense monitor, users get a live, device-by-device breakdown
of your home's activity and energy usage. Want to know why your energy bill is
so high? We can tell you. Want to know whether you left the garage door open?
Our product can tell you.

Users _love_ our product, we're growing quickly. We are looking for a creative
and talented web designer-developer to help bring life and functionality to
our website and other digital marketing efforts.

Web Designer / Developer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/63B9855CE2](https://www.workable.com/j/63B9855CE2)

Apply directly via the link above. I'm not the person hiring for this
position, but feel free to get in touch with me directly via jonah@sense.com
if you want to chat about the company!

------
passthefist
Snapsheet | Fullstack/Data/Mobile Developers and UI/UX/Product Designers |
Full-time | ONSITE | Chicago, IL

At Snapsheet, we work with the auto insurance industry to provide a better
claims process for drivers, repair shops, and carriers. If you've seen a
commercial where someone takes out their phone and opens an app after a car
accident, they're probably one of our clients. Many of our clients are fortune
500 companies, but we're still relatively small with around 300 employees,
half of which work at our office in downtown Chicago.

In 2018, our goal is to build new products and make our existing products
better. To do that, we need engineers of all backgrounds and experience levels
to join our team.

Our core stack is React+Rails hosted on AWS/Heroku, but there are other
projects in various languages. Our primary product is an internal CRM, which
is supported by tools we've created for body shops or car rental services and
of course our mobile apps.

Worth highlighting: We have bi-weekly hack days, where we actually produce new
products - nothing is left sitting on a local branch gathering dust. We have
good benefits/pay, unlimited PTO, and a team of smart people that genuinely
enjoy each other.

For more information email me directly robert.goetz@snapsheet.me. You can also
check out our company or see/apply to open positions at www.snapsheetapp.com.

------
jyw
Zeus | Full-stack or Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | On-site |
Fulltime | zeusliving.com At Zeus, we're changing the experience of renting a
furnished home. Traditionally, renting a furnished home involves either paying
exorbitant rates or a grueling, soul-sucking search on Craigslist. We believe
the best way to fix this process is not to make another rental search site,
but to own the entire stack so we can control the whole experience. From fast
and easy booking on our website to a friendly welcome when you check in, Zeus
ensures your stay is convenient and seamless. The Zeus founders have all had
previous exits and have worked in real estate and technology for over 10
years.

We are looking for a full-stack senior engineer who can run projects and help
establish the foundation of our team. You'll primarily be working on web
development. Your projects will be split between our public-facing website
that our tenants and landlords use and the custom software that runs our
internal operations.

We currently have a small engineering team of 7. We are looking for pragmatic
engineers who communicate well and get things done. We like to ship things
fast and iterate quickly. Our stack is AWS, Postgres, Rails, jQuery,
Bootstrap, and React. It's not required you know any of these technologies as
long as you're willing to learn.

------
jaystowe
Lighthouse AI, Inc. | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE, VISA, FULLTIME | Relocation
available

Lighthouse exists to improve human life by endowing our physical spaces with
useful and accessible intelligence. We’re starting with the home: tell it what
you care about, and it tells you when those things happen.

    
    
      "Let me know if the kids don't get home by 4pm."
      "Tell me if you see someone waving hello while I’m out."
      "Did you see anyone new over the weekend?"
    

It’s made possible by the combination of cutting edge computer vision, natural
language understanding, and 3D sensing like you’d find in an iPhone X or a
self-driving car. Check us out at our site [0] or in the news [1].

We're hiring across the board:

    
    
      Senior Web Developer
      Deep Learning Engineer
      Senior Deep Learning Engineer
      Distributed Vision Systems Engineer
      Software Engineer (C++)
      Logistics Coordinator
    

See our jobs page [2] or drop us a line at jobs@light.house

[0] [https://light.house](https://light.house)

[1] [https://qz.com/981081/the-smart-home-might-finally-get-
some-...](https://qz.com/981081/the-smart-home-might-finally-get-some-brains/)

[2] [https://jobs.lever.co/light.house](https://jobs.lever.co/light.house)

------
mavam
Tenzir | C++ Software Engineer | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | Hamburg, Germany |
[http://tenzir.com](http://tenzir.com)

Tenzir is an ambitious startup with the vision to substantially improve the
security of computer networks. We are seeking a very talented and
collaborative person to help build the backend for disruptive cybersecurity
products. We are creating a modern distributed system on top of a high-
performance message passing architecture. Each of Tenzir's two co-founders
have over ten years of in-depth experience with C++. We operate a modern code
base and focus on quality-oriented reviews.

Role & Responsibilities

As a key contributor to our technology, you will participate in the entire
process from translating user needs into designs and then implement them as
working code. In particular:

\- Design, prototype, develop, and evaluate abstractions in a cutting-edge
C++17 code base \- Create scalable and composable interfaces in a high-
performance mesage passing environment \- Tune and enhance data structures to
accelerate search queries on massive amounts of data \- Contribute to an open
and constructive review culture in an agile development setting

Details and application: [http://tenzir.com/careers/cpp-software-
engineer/](http://tenzir.com/careers/cpp-software-engineer/)

------
maddymanu
Poynt | Senior Software Engineers, Software Engineers | Palo Alto ONSITE |
VISA | [https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

Poynt is a start-up in Palo Alto seeking a full-time Android Engineer that
knows how to make her/his way around the AOSP stack. Our company is a well-
funded start-up with investment from Oak Investment Partners, Matrix Partners,
and Google Ventures. We assembled a team of multi-talented engineers composed
of ex-PayPal, Google, Amazon, Fitbit'ers, who designed and built the Poynt
Smart Terminal and the new Poynt 5. Our devices are integrated Android-based
Payment Terminals that are on their way to replace brick-looking Verifone and
Ingenico terminals all around the world. We not only built the on-board
software (Apps and OS), but also the hardware, as well as the cloud and web.
Our product are selling in the US and Brazil and we have commitments in many
other countries.

If you're interested in joining us, learning about the payments industry,
changing the landscape of payments, learning about what it takes to build
payments hardware that's always connected and have deep Android expertise send
your info to aditya@poynt.co & careers@poynt.com ! We offer competitive
compensation and benefits, equity, have an amazing culture, free lunch and a
ping-pong table :)

------
gghh
SUSE | Software Engineer | REMOTE (worldwide) or ONSITE | Full Time

 _Debug Infrastructure Developer (Linux /GDB)_

As SUSE Labs toolchain developer you will be working with the community to
improve the Linux toolchain (mainly GCC, GDB, binutils and glibc),
concentrating on debugging facilities. Your responsibilities will include
fixing implementation problems, discussing design ideas and implementing them
when concluded as viable and feasible. You will be presenting your work by
providing whitepapers or articles or by giving presentations at technical
conferences.

10% of your work time will be reserved for general open source work. This is
not limited to toolchain issues and you can chose freely on what projects to
spend it on.

The team is widely distributed around the world, and most of its members are
working remotely. If you want to work from a SUSE office instead, that is fine
as well.

 _How to apply_

Preferably, submit all relevant information in a single PDF file, so that no
important detail is lost in transit. Give us some time to process your
application. Expect the interview to be done over phone. Form submission for
this position at [https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/debug-infrastructure-
dev...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/debug-infrastructure-developer-
flexible-location-worldwide/3486/7030697)

This is not the only job opening currently available at SUSE, see
suse.com/jobs

------
dminor
Say Media | DevOps/Infrastructure | Portland, OR | ONSITE |
[https://www.saymedia.com](https://www.saymedia.com)

Say Media is building a modern publishing platform for digital magazines. We
focus on creating the content management infrastructure and tools that
publishers need, so that they can focus on creating great content and growing
their audience. Come help us scale to hundreds of magazines and a billion page
views.

We're looking for a DevOps/Infrastructure engineer who wants to design and
build out scalable systems. Our backend systems range from build/deploy to
data warehousing to alerting and monitoring. Our ideal candidate is someone
who is committed to creating maintainable systems that will stand the test of
time.

Some of the technologies we use:

    
    
      * AWS
      * Terraform/Packer
      * Redshift
      * Docker
      * BuildKite
      * NodeJS
      * Python
    

You don't need to have experience with all of these, just an interest in
learning them, and introducing any new technologies that we can use.

I'm not a recruiter, just an engineer who likes working at Say! If you are
interested, send your resume to jobs@saymedia.com or send it to me (email in
profile) and I'll pass it along to the right people. Or if you have any
questions about Say, send me an email.

* Note: due to the wait for H1B visas we're not currently considering international candidates

* Note: we don't use 3rd party recruiters

------
makebbekus
Good Eggs | (Senior) Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.goodeggs.com](https://www.goodeggs.com)

At Good Eggs, we’re changing the world by changing the way we eat. We’re
looking for software engineers to help us grow and sustain local food systems
by building an online market and supply chain that delivers same-day, absurdly
fresh groceries and dinner kits to customers' homes throughout the Bay Area,
seven days a week.

We run a mature Agile engineering process with:

    
    
      * pair programming
      * test-driven development
      * continuous deployment
    

We’re building next-generation web applications with JavaScript across the
stack and a wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript
ecosystem including:

    
    
      * Node.js
      * MongoDB
      * ES2017
      * Flow
      * ESLint
      * ReactJS
      * RabbitMQ
    

We believe in the magic of empowering small teams with clear accountability to
achieve business goals. Our team is passionate about our mission, talented,
and driven to change the world. We cultivate an atmosphere of openness and
support where people feel free to be their true selves, take risks and let
creativity bubble up. If that sounds like you, get in touch!

[http://grnh.se/skw4ax1](http://grnh.se/skw4ax1)

------
FlorianRappl
ZEISS | Frontend, Backend, Business Development | Munich, Germany | Full-Time
Onsite | [https://www.zeiss.com/corporate/int/careers/working-at-
zeiss...](https://www.zeiss.com/corporate/int/careers/working-at-
zeiss/digital-challenges/digital-innovation-partners.html)

ZEISS Digital Innovation Partners is hiring in Munich! We are a newly founded
fully digital unit of one of the global leaders in optical systems with the
mission to digitalize the business of ZEISS. This includes modernizing ZEISS
services for the 21st century, as well as building cutting edge services in
the IoT, machine learning, and computer vision space.

Our current technology stack is a mix consisting of conservative technologies
such as C#/.NET with functional idioms (e.g., Scala), growing eco-systems
(Golang, Node.js), DevOps philosophy (Docker Swarm, Terraform, …), and state
of the art frontend applications (React / React Native with ES6, TypeScript).
We are constantly re-evaluating our choices and welcome new input and
insights.

We are looking for talented frontend and/or backend / DevOps engineers who are
willing to work in a flat hierarchy, startup like atmosphere where almost
anything can be shaped and developed. We are willing to work out a relocation
plan and provide you with all the support necessary to bring you to the
beautiful city of Munich.

Just send us an email to kay-uwe.clemens@zeiss.com with your application or
further questions. We'd love to hear from you!

~~~
tienthanh8490
I found your same post from last month's thread, sent my application and got
no reply.

------
gibybo
Atlas | Full Stack Developer | PHX, MSP, DC, NYC, SF | $90-130k + benefits |
Full-time, REMOTE or ONSITE | U.S. only |
[http://atlas-x.com/careers](http://atlas-x.com/careers)

Small businesses have come to expect intuitive, fast, and beautiful software
in their personal lives yet deal with old, slow, and clunky software in their
business lives. We are changing that.

We need talented full stack developers who have empathy for users and love
making thoughtful and simple solutions to complex problems; developers who
want to see their software used daily and witness a visible improvement in the
daily lives of employees, families, and businesses. We need developers to help
us transition and build our experiences and codebase into scalable products.
About 70% of our work is currently focused on building software for short run
manufacturing companies.

Our favorite tools include C#, TypeScript, NodeJS, Angular, and Kendo. If you
have at least 2 years of professional experience building all parts of modern
webapps, value autonomy over routine, and are interested in helping us develop
the next generation of software for small and medium businesses, we’d love to
hear from you.

Currently Six Developers.

5% Matching 401(k) after 90 days through Vanguard with immediate vesting.
Health, dental, and vision benefits. Remote and flexible work. Equity plan in
progress.

Process: culture screen - tech screen - tech interview - offer.

To get in touch: careers@atlas-x.com

------
fiqteam
FortressIQ | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Front/Back-End & Windows Developers,
Data Scientists

We're building a data platform to help enterprise companies get the most out
of their automation and AI initiatives. We're hiring several engineering
positions, each of which come with a full time salary, great benefits, and
early-stage equity—we just raised our seed from Boldstart Ventures, Comcast
Ventures and Eniac Ventures.

Data Scientist - [http://www.fortressiq.com/careers/data-
scientist/](http://www.fortressiq.com/careers/data-scientist/)

Full Stack Engineer - [http://www.fortressiq.com/careers/full-stack-
engineer/](http://www.fortressiq.com/careers/full-stack-engineer/)

Front End Engineer - [http://www.fortressiq.com/careers/front-end-
engineer/](http://www.fortressiq.com/careers/front-end-engineer/)

Windows Developer - [http://www.fortressiq.com/careers/windows-
developer/](http://www.fortressiq.com/careers/windows-developer/)

All positions are full-time in downtown San Francisco, where our office is
just off the Montgomery Street BART stop. Drop us a line at
careers@fortressiq.com.

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Engineering - Frontend, Backend, Full stack, Machine Learning |
Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite, [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a small startup (7 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to automatically convert text into video
for digital marketing teams. Lots of interesting NLP, machine learning, video
rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. We're hiring a few different
positions:

Senior Frontend Engineer (react, redux):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-
software...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-software-
engineer)

Senior Backend Engineer (django, elasticsearch, postgres, kubernetes):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327961-senior-backend-
software-...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327961-senior-backend-software-
engineer)

Senior ML Engineer (tensorflow): [https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327960-senior-
machine-learning-...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327960-senior-machine-
learning-engineer)

After Effects Extendscript Developer:
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/329439-after-effects-
extendscri...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/329439-after-effects-extendscript-
developer-designer)

~~~
redditmigrant
Based on your angel list page -
[https://angel.co/lumen5](https://angel.co/lumen5) , you dont offer any equity
for the roles listed above? Is that accurate?

~~~
nigelgutzmann
We haven't done that yet, but we are looking into an options pool

------
jelly-alex

      Jellyfish | Data Scientists, Software Engineers | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE
    
      == ABOUT JELLYFISH ===========================================================
      Jellyfish is an early-stage funded startup creating a platform that will
      change the way organizations connect their development teams to the
      business. We're hoping to find a data/feature engineer to grow our 6-person
      founding team here in Boston, MA. Full-time only candidates please.
      
      == JOB DESCRIPTION ===========================================================
      Currently we are working closely with our customers to rapidly prototype,
      build, and refine the Jellyfish platform. We are using a Django stack (Python
      3, Django, Postgres) hosted on AWS, so experience with these technologies is a
      plus. We are also seeking to augment the team with a more experienced ML
      engineer.
      
      == ABOUT YOU =================================================================
      Ideal candidates will have two or more years experience building software, and
      a bachelor's degree in a computer-science-adjacent field. We will also
      consider equivalent experience in lieu of a degree.
    
      Exceptionally interesting candidates will have a background in ML feature
      development or django architecture.
    
      == TECH STACK ================================================================
      Python (Django, NumPy), PostgreSQL, AWS, Nginx
      
       == COMPENSATION =============================================================
      Competitive salary plus equity grant
    

Email resumes to jobs [at] jelly.ai or you can contact me directly asm [at]
jelly.ai with questions.

------
hedvik
Rogue Wave Software | Senior Developer (C++ and Java) | Kanata, Ottawa, Canada
| On-site | www.roguewave.com

We are expanding our Klocwork team and looking for an awesome Senior Developer
to join our ranks.

Klocwork - software that analyzes other people’s software for bugs and
security issues. This may sound simple but it is not. We are looking for
someone to primarily work on our analysis engine.

If you want to dig in and work with smart people to solve hard problems and
have fun along the way - you might be the one we are looking for. Example of a
hard problem: figuring out how to detect Spectre in customer codebases.
Examples of fun: team outings, hackathons, gaming Fridays.

The current challenge in this team’s hands is to modernize their static code
analysis toolchain to make sure more critical issues in customer code don’t
make it into production. We need someone with recent experience eating,
sleeping and breathing C++ and who considers Java a rapid-app-development
language.

Our office in Canada is in Kanata, 20 minutes from downtown. Barbeque weekends
in summer, all you can drink coffee and soft drinks, fruits on Mondays,
muffins on Fridays, bagels and cream cheese 24/7\. Free parking, nice and
challenging jogging route nearby and showers on site :) And of course, awesome
work laptop provided.

If you're interested, please drop us an e-mail @ hedvi.kink@roguewave.com.

------
alexk
Gravitational (YS S15) | Devops | Mississauga | ONSITE REMOTE
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational, an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco and
Toronto, is looking for ambitious and talented people. We are well-funded by
fantastic Silicon Valley investors. We are an experienced team: we founded
Mailgun[1] which was acquired by Rackspace, we created Vulcand[2] and some
other cool stuff at Rackspace and are authors of Teleport[3], Telekube[4] and
Teleconsole[5]

    
    
      * DevOps/Implementation services (Terraform, Linux, Kubernetes, Go, Ansible)

Locations: Toronto Details: [https://gravitational.com/devops-
engineer/](https://gravitational.com/devops-engineer/)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[4] [https://gravitational.com/telekube](https://gravitational.com/telekube)

[5] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

------
tbrock
Hustle Inc | Software Engineer | San Francisco / New York | Full-time

Hustle is a peer-to-peer text messaging platform that provides organizations
across the country with an affordable, efficient, and effective tool to reach
their supporters. By facilitating two-way conversations, Hustle’s clients
maintain genuine, personal dialogues with hundreds, thousands, and even
millions of people.

Our clients include Planned Parenthood, Human Rights Campaign, political
campaigns (including the Bernie Sanders campaign last year) and dozens of
universities. It's 48 times more effective than making phone calls.

See a recent article about us in The Hill: "Left Finds New Online Tools To
Fight Trump": [http://thehill.com/policy/technology/320195-left-finds-
new-o...](http://thehill.com/policy/technology/320195-left-finds-new-o..).

We use JavaScript, React, React Native and Node.js through out our stack. It's
a stack that heavily rewards generalists that just want to ship things.

Hustle was started by engineers from Facebook and MongoDB and is backed by top
VC firms including Social Capital and Index Ventures.

Please apply on our site to learn more about us and our growing team of 85 (15
engineers)!

[https://hustle.com/careers/](https://hustle.com/careers/)

------
siwatanejo
Diginex | Blockchain startup | Hong Kong | QA/Security/FullStack/Blockchain
devs | Fulltime ONSITE preferred, VISA sponsors

We are a blockchain start-up based in Hong Kong. Our business consists of
cryptocurrency mining, Initial Coin Offering (ICO) services and blockchain
technology consultancy. Among our products, we are developing a crossplatform
multicurrency wallet app for desktop & mobile devices and we have plans to
build a cryptocurrency exchange in 2018. Our goal is to become a legitimate,
regulated, go-to global blockchain service provider. Our core values are based
on high professional standards, where the ability to work effectively and
independently is a must-have.

We are looking for filling several vacancies for the following roles in the
next few weeks:

Lead Smart Contract Developer (Solidity/Simplicity, Ethereum/Bitcoin,
TypeScript, etc, more info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133063378/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133063378/))

Senior Full-Stack Developer (TypeScript, Node.js, F#+Xamarin desirable, etc.,
more info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133065230/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133065230/))

QA/Security Developer (Selenium tests, blackbox testing, security monitoring)

Work onsite (relocation package is offered) is preferred but not a must.
Please send CV and short cover letter to jobs@digitas.co

------
laurenjhall2210
London|Full Stack Engineers|React|Node|ONSITE|bulb.co.uk

# What we do

We’re Bulb, an independent and renewable energy supplier. We have developed a
unique operating model to provide affordable renewable energy to UK homes and
businesses. Technology is at the very core of both our business and our
member’s experiences.

Based in the heart of London’s vibrant startup community, we are also the
first and only UK energy supplier to achieve B Corp status.We believe people
are ready for an energy company they can feel good about.

# Responsibilities

At Bulb we want to hire people with the experiences necessary to get going
quickly, but who are also interested in learning new things and are
comfortable working in a changing environment.

Here are some of the things we think will be valuable, but we're also open-
minded. If you recognise yourself any of these traits then we’d love for you
to send us an application.

You take pleasure from clear code, see writing tests as an integral part of
the development process and understand the benefit of writing code and tests
in small increments. You are keen to learn new technologies and have ideas
about how we do things better You like solving both real world and technical
problems You are an enthusiastic team player who enjoys collaborating across
teams and departments You are passionate about learning and your own
professional development

Please contact lauren@bulb.co.uk with your CV

------
laurenbulb2210
London|Full Stack Engineers|React|Node|ONSITE|bulb.co.uk

# What we do

We’re Bulb, an independent and renewable energy supplier. We have developed a
unique operating model to provide affordable renewable energy to UK homes and
businesses. Technology is at the very core of both our business and our
member’s experiences.

Based in the heart of London’s vibrant startup community, we are also the
first and only UK energy supplier to achieve B Corp status.We believe people
are ready for an energy company they can feel good about.

# Responsibilities

At Bulb we want to hire people with the experiences necessary to get going
quickly, but who are also interested in learning new things and are
comfortable working in a changing environment.

Here are some of the things we think will be valuable, but we're also open-
minded. If you recognise yourself any of these traits then we’d love for you
to send us an application.

You take pleasure from clear code, see writing tests as an integral part of
the development process and understand the benefit of writing code and tests
in small increments. You are keen to learn new technologies and have ideas
about how we do things better You like solving both real world and technical
problems You are an enthusiastic team player who enjoys collaborating across
teams and departments You are passionate about learning and your own
professional development

Please contact lauren@bulb.co.uk with your CV

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE in U.S. OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 800+ employees (177 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions: \- Senior Perl Software Engineer (Santa
Monica or Remote) \- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica) \- Senior
Java Engineer (Austin) \- Big Data Architect (Santa Monica) \- Database
Architect (Santa Monica) \- Senior SRE (Big Data) (Santa Monica) \- MySQL
Database Expert (Santa Monica) \- Principal Software Engineer (NoSQL) (Santa
Monica)

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our tech
positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development.

If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Applied on Feb 6th for Senior Python Engineer, status is still received but
not viewed. :-/

------
magic_at_enimai
Nod Labs - [https://nod.com](https://nod.com) \- Mountain View CA - Full Time

We build intelligent spatial sensing hardware and software to enable new
paradigms of Human Machine Interaction. We believe our motion tracking
technology will fundamentally change how we interact with machines. Our first
product is the Intelligent Spatial Sensing “Rover” Module and 6DoF Controller
for VR/AR devices.

We are looking for :

a. Computer Vision / Machine Intelligence Engineers

    
    
       * SLAM implementation experience is a plus
    
       * Deep understanding of Tensorflow is desirable 
    

b. Embedded (DSP / VLIW) Engineers -

    
    
       * Board Bringup and Device driver experience
    
       * Machine Learning on DSPs or Microcontrollers 
    
       * Movidius Myriad / Qualcomm Hexagon knowledge desirable
    

_You_ : Self starter and mostly importantly a finisher - pick something up and
deliver without supervision. You will be a manager with a team size of one -
you. You will need to pick the next problem on the way to achieve our goals
and solve it. You will need to hold a lot of complexity in your head and have
solid CS fundamentals. For what we do, Google may not have all the answers to
your questions, github may not have any such sample code and Stackoverflow may
have a vaguely related question with no replies, but you will be responsible
for solving the problem. Everyone of us is a hands on engineer so you will
thrive doing more of what you love.

Drop us an email at stdin@nod-labs.com

------
samrobertonrokt
Rokt (www.rokt.com) | Software Engineer (Clojure) | Sydney, Australia | Full-
time, ONSITE

Rokt is hiring thoughtful, talented functional programmers to expand our
Clojure team in Sydney. Ideally we're looking for mid- to senior-level
engineers, but get in touch even if that doesn't describe you: above all,
we're looking for great people, not "X years in the job already".

Rokt is a successful startup (150+ employees, Australia's second-largest
series B completed successfully last year) with a transaction marketing
platform used by some of the world's largest ecommerce sites. Our Sydney-based
engineering team supports a business that is growing rapidly around the world.
You'd be joining the team responsible for Rokt's "Data & Integrations
Platform", which uses Clojure to do the data-munging we need to connect to a
variety of advertisers' and ecommerce partners' CRMs.

If you have professional Clojure experience, great. What we're really looking
for, though, is developers comfortable with a simple, functional style of
writing code -- we'll happily bring you up to speed on Clojure if you're not
there already. If you have a Java background and you're looking to move in a
more FP direction, we'd love to talk to you. If you're a Lisper or Haskeller,
or have a background in another FP language, we'd love to talk to you.

Contact me at sam@rokt.com

Please note that unfortunately at this point we can only consider applicants
who already have a legal right to work in Australia.

------
u0112358132134
Stylindex | Full Time | ONSITE | London, UK |
[https://stylindex.com](https://stylindex.com) Stylindex is a funded startup
that's just graduated from Techstars London. Stylindex helps fashion brands
find the freelance creative talent they need for photoshoots & videos -
however our plans stretch well beyond this! We've got great connections, some
awesome first clients and a heck of a lot to keep you busy!

We are keen to hire an experienced, curious, and enthusiastic team members to
build something beautiful and functional.

=== Here are our open roles:

• Back-End Engineer: [https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/307911-software-
engineer-pyt...](https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/307911-software-engineer-
python)

• Front-End Engineer: [https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/300715-software-
engineer-fro...](https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/300715-software-engineer-
front-end)

• UX/UI Engineer: [https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/313844-ux-ui-
engineer](https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/313844-ux-ui-engineer)

=== Current stack (open to improvements):

• Back-end: Python 2.7, Google App Engine, Webapp2

• Front-end: JQuery, Jinja2, ReactjJS, SCSS

------
jdqhire
Qualys Inc. (qualys.com, NASDAQ: QLYS) | Foster City CA | Full-time, ONSITE |
$110k-$125k, RSUs, 401(k) matching, bonuses, health benefits Qualys is a
provider of cloud security, compliance and related services for small and
medium-sized businesses and large corporations.

We are looking for a capable, motivated engineer to help us update and
maintain our backend infrastructure. The ideal candidate has good knowledge of
various storage solutions such as Ceph and graph databases. A demonstrable
ability to learn new and complex technologies is a substitute for this
requirement. Must have a good knowledge of Linux, VM infrastructure,
databases, and preferably some experience with an S3-compatible object storage
system. Solid programming experience in a language such as Java, C, Go, or
Python is required as is experience with networking, logging, and monitoring.

For consideration for a remote position, the applicant should provide
references that will verify he/she is capable of working remotely efficiently
and reliably. Remote applicants must be willing to meet off-hours
occasionally, as we have offices in several countries that we sometimes need
to sync with.

Please send a short cover letter and a resume to jdavis@(our domain).
Interview process will include a short coding exercise. No recruiters.

------
jacksonh
Juvo, Inc. | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Juvo builds financial services for millions of underbanked people around the
world. We partner with mobile operators in emerging markets to provide shop
and lending applications for prepaid cell phone users on the carrier's
network. As users purchase or borrow mobile credit, they unlock access to
higher value products in our marketplace and improve their credit rating. Juvo
recently completed a $40 million Series B funding round from top-tier VCs
including NEA, Wing Venture, and Freestyle Capital.

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails (Backend), Java (Android), Swift (iOS),
Python, Java & Apache Spark (Data). We are deployed globally in Amazon Web
Services, with an infrastructure managed by Terraform, Ansible, and
Kubernetes.

Here are a couple featured job openings we are especially excited about:

* Senior Rails Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/838922#.Wphg5WaZPX8](https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/838922#.Wphg5WaZPX8)

* Lead Frontend Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/977072#.Wphg9GaZPX8](https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/977072#.Wphg9GaZPX8)

We have lots of other openings across engineering and devops. Have a look at
our jobs page to find out more.

[https://juvo.com/join-our-team/](https://juvo.com/join-our-team/)

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Austin, TX | Onsite | Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods ($55bil/yr
revenue), dedicated to reimagining foodservice through innovation. An
extension of Sysco’s longstanding commitment to deliver exceptional products
and services to the foodservice industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and
market intelligence, data-driven insights and agile technology development to
rethink the entire foodservice ecosystem — from farm to table to check. Sysco
LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering process,
inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant customer experience.
Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the authoritative
expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to enhance the Sysco
customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth, cost savings and
new innovations through technology.

Any questions, send me an email: eric.adleman@sysco.com

Senior Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BzJxjwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BzJxjwe)

Training and Implementation Manager:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3myJxjwY](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3myJxjwY)

Paid Advertising Marketing Manager:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?38Q4Cjws](http://app.jobvite.com/m?38Q4Cjws)

UX Researcher:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cS4Cjwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cS4Cjwy)

------
acoonce
Glint | Multiple Full-Time Positions | www.glintinc.com/careers

Glint is one of Glassdoor's Best Places to Work -
[http://bit.ly/glassdoor7](http://bit.ly/glassdoor7) \- and one of LinkedIn's
Top 50 Innovative Startups - [http://bit.ly/LITop50](http://bit.ly/LITop50)

We're reimagining the future of work and building tools to help people be
happier and more successful in their careers.

Our team consists of highly collaborative and hands-on engineers looking to
work with curious team players who can bring optimal expertise and fun to the
workplace.

Check us out: Senior Performance Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/2F6K2NT](http://bit.ly/2F6K2NT) Senior DevOps Automation
Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2Feszq5](http://bit.ly/2Feszq5) Software Engineer I
- [http://bit.ly/2t8Fxko](http://bit.ly/2t8Fxko) Senior Front End Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/2FcSIpg](http://bit.ly/2FcSIpg) Senior Server Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/2Fh4fns](http://bit.ly/2Fh4fns)

------
lvanderwoude
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite

Faithlife is a tech company committed to the Church. We build the world’s
premier Bible study software, along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online community that connects Christians
from all around the world), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool),
Faithlife TV (video streaming service), the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s
most advanced study Bible), and more.

Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership.

Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Check out all the developer positions we have open here, under Software
Development: [https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers)

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
theaccordance
HighGround | Senior Product Manager, Jr/Sr Full-Stack Engineers | Chicago, IL

HighGround is a real-time performance management and recognition platform,
providing businesses with tools to foster employee growth and company culture.

Website: [https://www.highground.com/](https://www.highground.com/)

Funding:
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/highground](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/highground)

Senior Full-Stack Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/highgroundcom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/highgroundcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADNe6w9VzapKu)

Junior Full-Stack Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/highgroundcom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/highgroundcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADCWqd9mknl3n)

Product Manager:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/highgroundcom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/highgroundcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADGXVa6R3ParC)

All Available Roles: [https://www.highground.com/who-we-
are/careers/positions](https://www.highground.com/who-we-
are/careers/positions)

------
rubiquity
Amazon Web Services (AWS) | Software Development Engineer | ONSITE
(relocation) | Seattle, WA | Full Time

AWS Mobile is dedicated to helping builders of mobile applications leverage
AWS to build and scale their applications. We've built tools for iOS, Android,
and React Native developers that help them provision AWS services, build their
application logic, and test on real devices. Our goal is to bring the same
level of software development automation to mobile developers that web
developers have had for years.

We work closely with our customers to understand their needs and dive deep on
the mobile platforms and their unique build environments, SDKs, etc. to
understand how we can best serve our customers. This is a really exciting and
competitive space and new technologies like React Native are making it even
more interesting.

This position is not an entry level SDE position and we're looking for people
with 4 or more years of experience.

I'm the hiring manager for this position so please feel free to reach out with
any questions. If you're interested, my email is rrcb@amazon.com or you can
checkout the job posting directly here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/619875/](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/619875/)

------
jvaill
Dooly - Vancouver, BC, Canada We're building a note taking app for sales
folks. Take notes in Dooly, we update Salesforce for you, and we surface
information in the moment to help close deals.

Check out our website: [https://www.dooly.ai](https://www.dooly.ai)

CRM is broken. You pay a lot of money for the software, then you hire an
administrator, and then no one puts the data in because it's not helping them
do what they were hired for: to sell. We're on a mission to fix that.

We've spent the last year building a foundation and obsessing on early
customers.. we're now seeing the fruits of that. Our customers tell us that
they love and couldn't live without Dooly, including some well-known valley
brands that we're excited to have using. New deals are coming in on an almost
weekly basis. Now we're ramping up to deliver knowledge in the moment and help
our customers be the smartest people in their meetings.

We're a small, super-passionate team and we're looking to bring onboard
another well-rounded engineer. Our stack is es6/react/redux on the frontend
and rails on the backend.

Everyone here is passionate about design and bringing consumer-grade product
to the enterprise.

Send me an email if you're in Vancouver or if anything caught your attention!

-> justin@dooly.ai

------
jimschley
CloudBees | Software Engineer | Full-time | Remote US/EU or Raleigh, NC or
Seville, ES |
[https://www.cloudbees.com/careers](https://www.cloudbees.com/careers)

CloudBees is hiring for varying software engineering roles, however I want to
specifically highlight those targeted to join the Codeship team. We are
looking for a front-end engineer who really likes working with Vue.JS
components
([https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071370](https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071370)),
a Ruby on Rails expert
([https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071334](https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071334)),
and a Cloud Systems specialist
([https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071378](https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071378)).
Apply via links to job descriptions or email jschley [at] cloudbees [dot] com
(AVP Eng).

Codeship by CloudBees is a hosted continuous integration and delivery service.
Our stack is a Vue/Rails/Postgres/Redis webapp and a Golang microservice and
Docker-based elastic build infrastructure.

------
jawspeak
Square: Developer Platform, San Francisco + Seattle + NYC + Remote. Full Time.
ONSITE + REMOTE. VISA sponsorship.

This is our team: Developer Platform. We are hiring!
[https://www.squareup.com/developers](https://www.squareup.com/developers)

Here are all the open positions:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Square/dev-
platform](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Square/dev-platform)

Fullstack Engineers - we use mostly Go, Ruby, and JS and create the platform
that makes Square a Platform, we also own several products, and are releasing
many new primitives for devs to build businesses on top of Square

Frontend Engineers - owning eCommerce API for websites to accept payments (and
do card on file) without PCI effort, dev experience, dev portal, and new not-
yet-released products!

Android and iOS Engineers - opening up Square's Hardware, so anyone can build
their own Point of Sale, plus new not-yet-released products!

Technical Writer for the platform - be the voice and create an industry
leading dev experience

Also hiring for Product Analyst, Technical Program Manager, Product Manager,
SDKs and Examples team (in Seattle).

Note we are considering remote candidates only for the Technical Writer role.

Interview process is a phone screen or two, then onsite, then offer.

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Mechanical Design Engineers / Mechanical Engineers | Shenzhen,
China | $neg + equity available | Full-time or REMOTE |
[http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

Early stage Shenzhen-based, Hong Kong registered company with two years of IP
seeking talented Mechanical Design Engineers with fluency in Solidworks.
Working language is English, Mandarin or regional languages well regarded.
Broad range of interesting work focusing on automation and industrial
products, rapid prototyping and iteration with supporting electrical,
software, logistics and machine learning engineers. Experience with CFD (heat,
fluid and airflow modeling), electrical and food safety regulation in any
market, production in thermoform, injection molding, blow molding, extrusion
well regarded. Private office in Shenzhen (Houhai, near HK/Shenzhen Wan border
crossing). Physical presence encouraged but not a daily requirement.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: Mechanical Engineer' in subject.
No recruiters.

------
yeahdef
BloomReach | Integration Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full time | Onsite |
[https://bloomreach.com/](https://bloomreach.com/) How do you do? The
BloomReach Tech-Services team has a Dallas spot open for an engineer. If you
love to get your hands dirty with the connective bits to enable customer
integrations, webscraping, and data analysis, give me a ping (I’m on this
team).

BloomReach is a product and engineering driven company, headquartered in
Mountain View, CA, with a Dallas office of ~20 people just north of downtown.
We're walking distance to Mavs games (sup Dirk). We opened up shop here ~2
years ago. Most of our products revolve around search, analytics,
personalization, and content management and power many of the biggest brands
online.

I’ve been part of the company for 2 of it's 9 years and it has easily been the
best step of my career. We’re in an interesting place where a lot of our
customers are pivoting from their cumbersome and clunky solutions and they
find us. We have two facets to our product geode, Content and Commerce --- and
for what its worth, both products are well-placed in Gartner’s 2018 magic
quadrant for their respective categories.

Our founder and CEO, Raj, built the company with a goal to make BloomReach the
most impactful professional experience of each employee’s career. This
describes me. You’re going to be hard pressed to find a better place to work
in Dallas for software eng.

And if you’re not the engineer type, we also have Solution Architect, Senior
PM, Senior Sales Analyst, and Sales Development Rep positions open in Dallas
too (message me joey.liechty@bloomreach.com).

------
vanessa_tan88
Lazada|E-Commerce Leader|Global Head of Data| Full-time | Singapore | Onsite |

Summary: We are an e-commerce conglomerate, part of Alibaba, currently in
search of a Data Expert. You will take ownership, train and grow the data
engineering and statistical learning ("data science") team of the largest
e-logistics company in South East Asia.

Likely useful experience: \- Software development (aside from building actual
software, you'll need to read a lot of code to understand systems whose logic
is not at database level). \- A mathematical bend, including awareness of and
respect for the ideas behind the relational model ("predicate logic on sets")
as defined by Edgar Codd and Chris Date, and rich data types. If you see a
foreign key as a mathematical domain and think in terms of relation values and
variables, we are probably on the same page. \- Knowing your way around
PostgreSQL, or failing that any large scale RDBMS deployment; there are
infrastructure teams and DBAs but they need your guidance. \- At least some
enjoyment of the resolution of large, complex problems using more abstract
methods as opposed to quick hacks and duct tape. \- UNIX/Linux, but if you've
read that far you probably have more than enough experience. \- Speaking
Chinese (Mandarin) may help a bit but the team has multiple native speakers.

Interview process: \- Email vanessa.tan@lazada.com to be sent a few quick
questions. Include "6h9mYszLTq2Y" in the subject line so we know you're not a
bot. \- An hour or two over Skype for probing your technical experience. \- An
hour or two in Singapore (if you are there) or over Skype for the C-levels to
figure out if they can work with you.

------
cdubie
Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers. We are a growing team of innovators going after this huge market by
putting the user at the center of product design. We are creating a company
built on technology, design, and data science so users can get the coverage
they want and need. -Know and understand our data elements and architecture
deeply and comprehensively

-Use your expertise in modeling, quantitative analysis, and data mining to inform core business expansion, feature development, and channel optimization. Robust data science is foundational to Ladder’s business model. The work you do will have long term strategic impact, as well as strong value for short term decisions and prioritizations.

-Build production machine learning models; your models will create new best practices in real time underwriting.

-Collaborate with world class team members across engineering, product, risk, finance, and marketing Report to the head of engineering

[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
stuartmaggs
Scaled Robotics | SLAM Engineer | Barcelona, Europe| Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://scaledrobotics.com](https://scaledrobotics.com)

Scaled Robotics is transforming the construction industry through the
introduction of mobile robots. Backed by our industry partners and lead
investor PERI, we are deploying our robots on a range exciting pilot projects
in Europe.

We are seeking a Software Perception Engineer to join our small fast-paced
team working on developing robots for the construction industry, creating
innovative solutions to real-world construction problems. Our projects offer
the opportunity to bring ideas to market and play a key role in decisions that
will shape the direction of construction robotics.

The ideal candidate would be comfortable in the lab and in the field testing
there work on live construction sites. Communicating with experts and laymen
to solve challenging problems every day. With hands-on experience working with
robotic systems, a strong software engineering background and experience
programming in C++ and Python.

We are an easy going, diverse and hardworking team and want to hear from you
if you are excited about bringing robots to a whole new industry.

E-mail your resume with SLAM Engineer in the subject to
info@scaledrobotics.com

------
erawk
CareGuide | Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://careguide.com](https://careguide.com) | CAD$70-120k + equity

CareGuide matches families with high-quality care providers through a
portfolio of websites, including Sitter.com, ElderCare.com, PetSitter.com,
Housekeeper.com, CanadianNanny.ca, and HouseSitter.com.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/careguide](https://www.keyvalues.com/careguide)

Here are our open roles:

\- All Jobs at CareGuide:
[https://angel.co/careguide](https://angel.co/careguide)

\- Software Engineers (All Levels):
[https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/35665-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/35665-software-engineer)

\- Software Engineer, Growth:
[https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/139527-software-engineer-
gro...](https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/139527-software-engineer-growth)

Tech Stack: Ruby 2.3, Rails 4.2+, Rspec React, Jest ES6+, Babel NodeJS 8.1
GraphQL PostgreSQL, MySQL Redis AWS Periscope

------
SonyRT
Sony Red Team | INTERNS | Herndon, VA | ONSITE

Sony Corporation of America (SCA) is seeking a Red Team Developer Intern to
join the Global Information Security & Privacy organization located in
Northern Virginia, just outside of Washington, DC, for the 2018 summer
internship program. This position will report to the Senior Engineer, Global
Threat Emulation (GTE) and be a part of the team responsible for evaluating
the security of Sony’s information assets, services, and products, building
trust with customers and stakeholders, and protecting the privacy of Sony’s
customers and employees. Do you have a passion for offensive security, find
yourself competing in collegiate cyber events or developing open-source
projects? Have the drive to deep dive into building tools to perform real
world threat emulation? Have the desire to work on a small, dedicated team of
security professionals specialized in Red Team operations? If so, an
internship with GTE will give you the experience needed to start your career!

Apply here:
[https://careers.sony.com/sony/?_3x10084S1Z2U13K2a33e910-c0f8...](https://careers.sony.com/sony/?_3x10084S1Z2U13K2a33e910-c0f8-41a3-bb4e-3f6e0ee58b94&offerid=1773)

------
sratner
Proxy | San Francisco Area, CA | Multiple Engineering | Onsite |
[https://proxy.co](https://proxy.co)

Proxy enables interactions with devices around you through a secure mobile
token exchange. Our first products include hardware and software for workplace
physical access and presence awareness with just your phone, and we have
strong inbound traction with Fortune 500 customers. We are on a mission to
equip every person on the planet with a universal signal that augments them in
the physical world -- help us get there.

* Firmware/Embedded Engineer - You live and breath C and ARM, and don't need no MMU. Bonus points for Bluetooth and network stacks.

* Fullstack/Backend/Infrastructure - You are proficient in modern Javascript (node.js), AWS, various data stores, and care deeply about security and reliability.

* iOS Engineer - You focus on the user experience, but do not hesitate to dive into the low level stuff.

* Customer Engineer - You love solving problems and interacting with customers, and do not flinch at building proof of concept implementations and integrations.

Our team is flexible, and generalists with a sense of individual
responsibility are welcome. Email apply+hn@proxy.co or reach out to the
founders directly and tell us what you have built.

------
mattiasgunneras
Luster | Brooklyn, New York, NYC - ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer

Do you want to write apps for a flipdot screen? [https://luster.cc/flip-
disc/](https://luster.cc/flip-disc/)

We provide high-tech, high-end experiences for events. We have a passion for
bringing smart technologies to the event industry. We believe that event
organizers should have access to fun and attractive activations for the
guests, and at the same time have full insight into the success of their
activations via GA style online dashboards. The ethos with our products is to
bring the online and the offline worlds closer together by building custom
hardware and software.

This is a unique developer opportunity. Luster is a small 20 person
bootstrapped (profitable) company. We grew our revenue by 120% in 2017. We
have relied on our sister company (breakfastny.com) for engineering needs up
until now. Our tech team is tiny, you will play a big role in the future of
our business. You’ll be wearing many different hats and be one of the first
tech hires for the company.

Read more here: [ [https://luster.cc/careers/](https://luster.cc/careers/) ]

Let me know if you are interested! mattias@luster.cc

------
mr_wind_up_bird
AppNeta | ONSITE | Full-time | Full-stack developers | Vancouver, BC

AppNeta is the leader in proactive end-user performance monitoring solutions
built for the distributed enterprise. With AppNeta, IT and Network Ops teams
can assure continual and exceptional delivery of business-critical
applications. AppNeta’s SaaS-based solutions give IT teams essential
application and network performance data, allowing them to continuously
monitor user experience across any application, network, data center or cloud.

We are looking for a talented full-stack web developer to help drive the
evolution of AppNeta's cloud-based web application. Our ideal candidate is a
collaborative, pragmatic self-starter who excels at learning, planning,
teaching, and executing in a fast-paced environment. You thrive on positive
interactions with team members, and appreciate that there is much more to
being a great developer these days than just writing code.

Tech we use: Java, Python, Docker, ReactJs, Redux, AWS, Elasticsearch (+ much
more)

Full Job Description (Apply here!):
[https://grnh.se/wvm8pt1](https://grnh.se/wvm8pt1) Company website:
[https://www.appneta.com/](https://www.appneta.com/)

------
pmchorus
AXA IM Chorus | Data Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer, Software Engineer,
Support Engineer | Paris & Hong Kong | Full-time, on site

Chorus is a quantitative & systematic investment fund. We manage 1B+ USD and
trade equities, FX and IRS globally. We are a team of 15 passionate engineers
and work on every aspects of the business.

== Tech stack

\- Git, Python, Pandas, Django

\- AWS, Linux, Terraform, Puppet

== Positions

\- Data Engineer: You love digging into data, structured or not, getting
intimate with it, you also master Python and Pandas and help quants work with
data.

\- Quant Developer: You excel both at Python and Pandas, are familiar with
statistics and you will work closely with the quant team to produce and
operate backtesting and production-grade decision systems.

\- Front Office Engineer: You'll work closely with investment team to
implement our trading, positions tracking, reporting & risk control systems.

\- Site Reliability Engineer: You master Linux, want to write infrastructure
code, not just type commands, and prefer API calls over handling physical
servers? Help us build our systems!

\- Support Engineer: You work closely with all the teams to ensure everything
works well. Python's not mandatory for this position, but really appreciated.

We'll consider candidates without prior finance experience, as long as you
bring great tech skills and are willing to learn on the job!

== Contact

chorus _dot_ it _dot_ jobs _at_ axa-im _dot_ com

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio (YC S'15) | Lead Data Scientist, Senior Full-Stack Engineers, Senior
Backend Engineers | Burlingame, CA | ONSITE & REMOTE
[https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

* Lead Data Scientist: lead our ML/data science efforts (Python3)

* Senior Backend Engineer: build microservices to interconnect accounting software & work on our webapp's backend (Python/Django)

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: work with our frontend stack (React/ES6) & our backend stack (Python/Django)

* Apply to any of these roles here: [https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

Tesorio (YC S15) is a cash management platform that streamlines B2B
collections, currency exposure analysis, and trade working capital
forecasting. Our goal is not to just automate existing workflows but to
proactively surface insights which help our clients find better ways to
coordinate their teams and de-risk their bottom line.

We are developing machine learning algorithms to understand business cash
needs, predictive algorithms to forecast future cash flow, and a sleek UI/UX
to make our products enjoyable to work with.

We're funded by top investors including First Round Capital (Uber + Warby
Parker), Floodgate Capital (Twitter + Lyft), Fuel Capital (Layer + CoreOS),
Red Swan (Coinbase + Buffer), Slow Ventures (early Facebook team), Hillsven
Capital (founders of Ariba), and Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail, YC Partner).

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Seattle, Austin, London,
Dublin, Tokyo, Seoul, Hong Kong, Singapore | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to form and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

It is a great role for an engineer that would rather be in a cross-functional
role where a typical week includes releasing production features, visiting a
client's marketing and engineering teams, and brainstorming new products and
features.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
.

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Paris | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team in Paris. You would support a distributed team, so some travel
would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management,
with the other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We are looking for someone fluent in French.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

------
i_like_pie
Streamlabs | Senior backend developer | Series A | Full-time | San Francisco |
Onsite | $130-$160K + equity

What: makes software for live streamers (core business today)

Why: 1B+ viewers; live video streaming is estimated to grow to $70B by 2021
(est. $30B in 2016); large market that will continue to grow and fundamentally
change how people consume content

Results: used by 70% of Twitch streamers; process >$100M/year in donations in
2017; audience reach over 100M

Who we are looking for: 4+ years experience building/scaling resilient
products/services. Back-end and experience with our stack is a must. Fullstack
and interest in gaming/creator ecosystems are a strong plus. You have an owner
mentality and you are open to learning new areas. We hire for passion, work
ethic, and attitude. We value speed of execution over perfection.

Stack: PHP/MySQL/Node.js/Nginx/AWS

Form factors: iOS/Android, web, desktop

Platforms we are on: 6 (Twitch, YT, FB, Mixer, Periscope, Picarto)

Process: 30min phone screen -> take home problem -> final round onsite with
team

Details: [https://streamlabs.com/](https://streamlabs.com/) |
[https://angel.co/stream-labs](https://angel.co/stream-labs)

Contact: george@streamlabs.com

------
abernardes
Sticker Mule | REMOTE | Full Stack Engineers

See more information and apply here:
[https://stickermule.com/careers](https://stickermule.com/careers)

We created Sticker Mule to be the best place to work and shop. That means
making ordering fast, simple and fun while creating a stable, low stress and
enjoyable place for talented people to work.

We're searching for more to join us as we look to build one of the Internet's
best technical teams. Some of our current projects include migrating to a
service architecture, inter-service communication with GCloud PubSub and GRPC,
API Gateway based GraphQL, event sourcing persistence and CQRS, and
manufacturing and artwork processing automation.

Why we enjoy working here: We work flexible hours with an asynchronous
culture; We work at a sustainable pace without unreasonable external
deadlines; Varied, interesting technical challenges to work on; Opportunities
to make a large impact as part of a small, highly motivated team.

Our tech stack: React, Redux, Webpack on the frontend, Ruby on Rails, NodeJS,
Golang on the backend; Aurora/Mysql, Postgres, Redis for storing data;
GraphQL, GRPC, GCloud PubSub for APIs; AWS, migrating to Gcloud, Docker,
Kubernetes.

AMA: andre at company site.

------
culurciello
FPGA Product Development Engineer

About the role:

We are seeking an experienced FPGA Engineer to implement Snowflake neural
network processor on programmable logic devices. You will work closely with
FWDNXT Hardware and Software Engineering teams to design machine-learning
processors. This is an exciting position that requires mastery of hardware and
software in order to solve complex engineering problems. You will implement
computer architectures on families of programmable devices, and optimize them
to run specific machine-learning algorithms.

Duties & Responsibilities:

Strong FPGA design knowledge, both from a developer and project lead roles
Implement custom computer architectures and modules for machine learning
accelerators on families of different FPGAs Find and fix hardware
implementation bottlenecks, timing closure, latency. Work in a team to design
new architectures, find performance bottlenecks, break architecture in parts,
manage team members contribution Interface FPGA with Linux/unix on embedded
devices, server cards Responsible for stability of the system over long
periods of time Write and maintain basic low-level compiler and interpreter
software for custom architectures Interact with manufacturer of consumer
embedded systems, circuit boards, packaging, software deployments Candidate
Qualifications:

BS/MS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, Electrical Engineering,
Physics or related experience Minimum 3+ years experience in FPGAs development
and implementation Experience with RTL coding using Verilog on Xilinx or
Altera boards and software Job Types: Full-time, Part-time, Internship,
Contract

Salary: $90,000.00 /year

------
olieidel
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Data, Frontend, Backend} Engineer | Berlin |
Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[http://www.merantix.com](http://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhD’s and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

We are looking for Data and Machine Intelligence Engineers to join our core
team to help us develop impactful applications of machine learning across a
range of fields. We deploy to Google Cloud Platform, leveraging Tensorflow,
Apache Beam, Google Cloud ML, and Docker.

You will:

    
    
      * Research and prototype state-of-the-art deep learning models
    
      * Design terabyte-scale data pipelines
    
      * Iterate on building and analyzing products to uncover scalable businesses
    

Further, we're also hiring Frontend and Backend engineers for our medical
project team which is making healthcare more efficient through machine
learning.

There, you will:

    
    
      * Work on a very challenging browser-based medical application in ClojureScript
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (two of which work here full-time)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
mapd
MapD | San Francisco (city), | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer (ONSITE/REMOTE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is a NEA/Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series B startup that
builds a lightning-fast open source GPU-accelerated database and visual
analytics platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high
memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude
faster than other systems and since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily
visualize the result sets with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out
our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) or
our 11.6 billion record shipping demo
([https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships](https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and a data visualization background.

We’re a rapidly growing Series B company (~60 people) with deep knowledge of
databases and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive
($110K-$175K w/ equity).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

~~~
charles_ghost
This is awesome

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

Https://www.handy.com/careers

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen@<our domain>
if you have any questions.

Here is some recent news about Handy.

[https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-
competition-...](https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-competition-
with-handys-new-wayfair-partnership.html)

[https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/05/09/handy-ceo-oisin-
hanraha...](https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/05/09/handy-ceo-oisin-hanrahan-
says-data-science-key-to-startups-model/)

------
gtobon
Invicro | Software Engineer, Test Engineer, Project Manager | Boston |
Onsite/Visa | Full-Time | invicro.com

I am the Director of Analysis Software and I am working on growing our team.
Come make an impact at Invicro, a dynamic and growing life sciences company.
We are seeking energetic, technical and creative professionals in a variety of
positions. If you enjoy challenging and analytical work and feel motivated by
the idea that together we can fulfill our mission to visualize and quantify
biological and pathological processes to better diagnose, characterize,
prevent, treat and cure disease, please contact me (tobon at invicro dot com)
or apply directly to the posting.

Program Manager:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fauo](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fauo)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0heov](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0heov)

Perl Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mrb8](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mrb8)

Senior Test Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faup](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faup)

Test Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faud](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faud)

C++ Engineer: Posting coming soon, start date ~June

------
dputtick
Mapbox | Software Engineer | Washington, DC + San Francisco, CA + Berlin,
Germany + REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.mapbox.com/](https://www.mapbox.com/)

At Mapbox, we’re building the future of mapping and location. We build tools
for developers to add beautiful and functional maps and location-based
services to their websites and applications. We’re obsessed with individual
growth and learning, building teams with diverse perspectives, and showing
empathy for our teammates and customers.

We’re a fairly distributed team, with large offices in Washington, DC and San
Francisco, CA, and satellite offices in Berlin, Helsinki, Bangalore, and
Shanghai. There are limited opportunities for remote work on a team-by-team
basis. As a result, we prioritize self-directedness and strong written
communication skills.

Aside from our mobile SDKs, our codebase is largely nodeJS and React, although
we write C++ where performance truly matters, as well as some Python for data
wrangling and machine learning. We don’t mind if you haven’t worked with our
stack before as long as you’re excited to learn!

Apply at: [https://www.mapbox.com/careers](https://www.mapbox.com/careers)

~~~
sksksk
Would you be opening to have someone work out an EU office for a year and then
transferring on a L1 visa?

~~~
dputtick
I know that we've done this before, but as you might know, visa things can be
so case-by-case that it's hard to generalize. I'd encourage you to apply to a
position that interests you on our website and mention your question to our
recruiting team.

------
asrkennedy
Powster ([https://powster.com/](https://powster.com/)) | London Fields,
London, GB | Onsite

About Us:

Powster is a creative studio making movie websites for all the major movies
around the world. Our Showtimes platform is the leading tech in the industry
and our platforms receive upwards of 30 million visitors a month.

The Role:

We are currently looking for someone to join our backend team. You'd be
implementing data integrations for the top movie websites worldwide, and
improving our own Showtimes API. You'd integrate new data sources from
external APIs and products, maintain these data sources, improve existing data
infrastructures across our products, and continue to expand and maintain our
own API.

Currently open to all levels above entry-level as we can fit the
role/responsibilities to the right candidate. Salary dependent on experience.

The Perks:

We've got a friendly team of people, relaxed hours, a great atmosphere, an
awesome, plant ridden studio and loads of movie based perks including
screenings and premieres.

More info and application found here:
[http://hiring.powster.com/apply/NaBquBqrB9/Back-End-
Develope...](http://hiring.powster.com/apply/NaBquBqrB9/Back-End-Developer)

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.Leadpages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | ON-SITE | Now
Hiring Senior Python Developers!

We are an early-stage, venture-backed tech company in Minneapolis, MN! Backed
by two of the tech industry’s most prominent venture capital firms, Leadpages
has quickly grown to become one of the most beloved products in our space. We
are proud to have made #297 on the 2017 Inc. 5000 list (we were #3 in
Minnesota) and named a Star Tribune Top Workplace for the past three years in
a row! To learn more about us, we invite you to visit our Instagram, Facebook
and About pages.

Now that the introductions have been made… here’s what we’re using:

>> Leadpages is built on a gorgeous Python REST API stack using Kubernetes on
the backend and React on the front-end.

If anything caught your eye, we’d love to hear from you! We currently have
opportunities available for:

\- Senior Python Developer => [http://bit.ly/2HVv1QT](http://bit.ly/2HVv1QT)

This is a full-time position with exceptional benefits! We also offer generous
relocation packages to help you relocate to beautiful Minneapolis, MN, if you
are open to relocating.

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at
Tiffany.Lewandowski@Drip.com (no agencies or 3rd parties, please!)

Let’s build something awesome!

------
Sayduck
Sayduck | sayduck.com | Helsinki, Finland | Full Time | Lead developer

We think that Augmented Reality and other immersive technologies will be part
of everyday life; the virtual and real will be tightly linked together. If you
share this vision, we are looking for a new team-member to join Sayduck!

Sayduck helps the world’s leading design brands, such as Artemide, Missoni
Home, Iittala, to drive product engagement and inspire consumer confidence
through 3D and Augmented Reality. Our solution allows anyone to fully engage
with products online - try them out at home with AR and make an informed
purchase.

At Sayduck, you will be able to: •Create your own team of developers.
•Exercise leadership. •Join our international team of professionals that are
working remotely from different countries in Europe. •Build products from
scratch. •Find solutions to complex problems. •Occasionally, work remotely.
•Experiment with on-the-edge technologies.

You will: •Scale and improve Sayduck’s existing products and processes
(currently mainly a Web 3D Viewer, Augmented Reality apps, and a custom
Content Management System specifically designed for 3D product management).
•Help the company scale up. •Set in place new development practices and
processes. •Define technical aspects of the future products.

We are looking for a lead developer with at least 1+ year of experience in web
development. Start-up experience would be a bonus. Willingness to learn and
ability to adapt to changing environment would be even bigger bonuses. If you
like experimenting with new technologies and building “the future”, we are
waiting for your CV! :)

Contact silvain.toromanoff@sayduck.com with your resume.

------
culurciello
FPGA Product Development Engineer - remote or not

About the role:

We are seeking an experienced FPGA Engineer to implement Snowflake neural
network processor on programmable logic devices. You will work closely with
FWDNXT Hardware and Software Engineering teams to design machine-learning
processors. This is an exciting position that requires mastery of hardware and
software in order to solve complex engineering problems. You will implement
computer architectures on families of programmable devices, and optimize them
to run specific machine-learning algorithms.

Duties & Responsibilities:

Strong FPGA design knowledge, both from a developer and project lead roles
Implement custom computer architectures and modules for machine learning
accelerators on families of different FPGAs Find and fix hardware
implementation bottlenecks, timing closure, latency. Work in a team to design
new architectures, find performance bottlenecks, break architecture in parts,
manage team members contribution Interface FPGA with Linux/unix on embedded
devices, server cards Responsible for stability of the system over long
periods of time Write and maintain basic low-level compiler and interpreter
software for custom architectures Interact with manufacturer of consumer
embedded systems, circuit boards, packaging, software deployments Candidate
Qualifications:

BS/MS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, Electrical Engineering,
Physics or related experience Minimum 3+ years experience in FPGAs development
and implementation Experience with RTL coding using Verilog on Xilinx or
Altera boards and software Job Types: Full-time, Part-time, Internship,
Contract

Salary: $90,000.00 /year

------
CSE_careers
CSE | C++ Software Developers | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | Ottawa, CANADA | cse-
cst.gc.ca

The Communications Security Establishment (CSE) is one of Canada’s key
security and intelligence organizations. CSE plays an integral role in helping
to protect Canada and Canadians against foreign-based terrorism, foreign
espionage, cyber-attacks, kidnappings of Canadians abroad, attacks on our
embassies and other serious foreign threats.

Do you want to directly contribute to maintaining the safety and prosperity of
Canada?

WE OFFER:

* Defined benefit pension plan and health benefits * 3 weeks of starting vacation allowance * Work-life balance with flexible working arrangements and up to 8 paid personal days * Complimentary on-site 24/7 fitness centre

THE POSITION:

A successful candidate must display a high degree of tenacity, ingenuity,
independence, and flexibility to work in various fields of expertise, and must
also be willing to work in the C++ programming language. You must also have
strong software engineering skills, including an appreciation for all aspects
of the software development process. You must be a Canadian citizen.

Details and application: [https://www.cse-
cst.gc.ca/en/node/2326](https://www.cse-cst.gc.ca/en/node/2326)

------
may_mobility
May Mobility | Robotics Engineer, Software Engineer, Functional Safety
Engineer, DevOps Engineer | Ann Arbor, Michigan (MI) | ONSITE

May Mobility builds autonomous shuttles for communities. Our founding team
comes from Ford, GM and Toyota. We have an immediate and clear vision for how
to bring AV technology to solve transit problems today.

We just announced our $11.5 seed funding round with Toyota and BMW as
investors. Our team is small but we are growing rapidly!

Some recent press : [https://blog.caranddriver.com/heres-why-big-automakers-
are-i...](https://blog.caranddriver.com/heres-why-big-automakers-are-
investing-in-may-mobility-an-autonomous-shuttle-startup/)

We are looking for engineers with backgrounds in robotics, behavior,
perception, sensors, hardware, general software engineering, AWS, QA and
DevOps. If you are bright, we want to hear from you!

This is an excellent opportunity to join a high caliber team, especially if
you want to be involved in cutting edge technology but don't want to have to
live in the Bay Area :)

[http://maymobility.applytojob.com/](http://maymobility.applytojob.com/) OR
Email me w/ a resume at michael.xu [at] maymobility.com.

------
gobrana
Doist | Front-end Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#marketing-front-end-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#marketing-front-end-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

At Doist, we’re always striving to build not only amazing products but also
amazing teams: Teams that innovate and change how productivity tools are made.
Our flagship product is Todoist, a to-do app with over 15 million users
worldwide. Recently we launched our second app Twist which is a mindful team
communication and collaboration app.

These are all remote positions. You'll be free to work from wherever you
please. You can also choose to work from our office in Porto or Barcelona, or
we'll get you a dedicated desk at a co-working office near you. :)

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
julien421
Holberton School | Sr. Software engineer | Full-Time, onsite | San Francisco,
CA

Stack: Ruby, Rails, Python, Bash, React & Redux, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Elasticsearch, AWS, Docker

Apply: [https://www.holbertonschool.com/jobs/senior-software-
enginee...](https://www.holbertonschool.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

Holberton School offers a two-year higher-education program to become a full-
stack Software Engineer. Through project-based and peer learning, Holberton
School’s students unleash their creativity and naturally learn how to work as
a team to solve practical challenges.

At Holberton our students do not take on debt and do not pay us anything
before they find a job. That permits us to have a positive impact at many
level, including opening the door of first-rate education to the most.

Holberton is on its way to become the largest trainer of Software Engineers in
the US within the years to come. Our current San Francisco campus will be home
to 1,000 students, our mentor community is 150+ strong and quickly growing.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/07/education/holberton-a-
two...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/07/education/holberton-a-two-year-
tech-school-emphasizes-diversity.html)
[http://www.businessinsider.com/the-19-hottest-startups-in-
sa...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-19-hottest-startups-in-san-
francisco-to-watch-in-2018-2017-11/#holberton-school-flips-education-on-its-
head-by-not-charging-tuition-7)

------
chemphill
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, New York | Full-Time,
Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
for numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like Good
Eggs, StitchFix, Autodesk, Hulu, National Geographic, and the San Francisco
Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Technical Lead: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/tech-
lead/?ref=hackernews](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/tech-
lead/?ref=hackernews)

\- Test Driven Web Developer: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=hacker...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=hackernews)

\- Test Driven Mobile Developer: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/mobile-
developer/?ref=hac...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/mobile-
developer/?ref=hackernews)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

~~~
jondeng
Hi chemphill! I think it's really cool that you use XP and seem to be very
collaborative in developing projects. Is there anyone that I can reach out to
to learn more about Carbon Five?

------
godawful
Housekeep | Senior full stack or front end engineer | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://housekeep.com](https://housekeep.com)

Housekeep has quietly taken over as the leading platform for cleaners working
in London. We measure our success first by the number of cleaners that want to
work with us, and second by the number of satisfied customers who keep booking
them week after week. We have created some world-first technologies to grow
these numbers month after month, and to increase our efficiency as we scale.

You would be joining early enough to influence tool-choice and architecture as
we go forward. We're looking for someone who is excited to work on new
features from day one.

Our stack:

\- Python, Django, Django Rest Framework

\- PostgreSQL (including PostGIS for its advanced geographic modelling
capabilities)

\- Angular 5

\- A hybrid mobile app for cleaners developed using Ionic

Experience in any of these technologies would be a plus, but we're more
interested in your track record of building great products for the web.

If you're interested in hearing more about what we're doing, our economics and
growth, and the kinds of things you might get to work on, email me. I'm the
CTO and you'd be talking to me directly. We don't use any recruiters.

gareth.lloyd (at) housekeep (dot) com

------
narsil
Kloudless | Solutions Engineer | San Francisco area (Berkeley); Taipei, TW;
REMOTE | Full-time | $120-140k + equity (SF) | Series A stage

Kloudless’s unified APIs enable engineering teams to quickly integrate their
applications with other software services:
[https://kloudless.com](https://kloudless.com).

We’re looking for an experienced Solutions Engineer to serve as a technical
resource during all stages of business development and lead advanced technical
support for our customers.

Ideal candidates have strong DevOps experience with Linux systems, experience
in a customer-facing role, familiarity with web application development and
REST APIs, and are eager to join an early-stage company.

Apply here:
[https://developers.kloudless.com/careers?gh_jid=4004123002](https://developers.kloudless.com/careers?gh_jid=4004123002)

Kloudless is backed by some of Silicon Valley’s top investors including David
Sacks (co-founder of PayPal and Yammer) and Tim Draper (investor in Box,
Tesla, SpaceX).

We offer competitive salaries and benefits, including insurance plans,
flexible paid time off, telecommuting, and snacks. Our team-wide activities
include outings, lunches and dinners.

\- Vinod, Co-Founder & CTO

------
RandiShapiro
Visby | light field capture | visby.io | San Francisco (550 Bryant St) | Full-
time | ONSITE | VISA | Mid or Senior Software & Research Engineers | $90-140k
+ equity DOE

What We Do: Deep tech seed-stage startup solving for natively holographic
capture and playback for VR, AR, and the rest of the multi-perspective
displays in development. Goodbye, uncanny valley (hello, a lot of math). We're
a software company, but we have a big pile of cameras.

Stack: Python, C++, CUDA (or Open GL), AWS.

The Team: Classic story. College roomies talk nerdy math stuff, start company.
Plot twist: first they had careers and started families. Filmmaker/camera guy
CEO. Particle physicist/neuroscientist CTO. Five or more awesome employees
depending on when you're reading this. (See: Hiring, we're)

Values: We're solving hard problems, so we value creativity, follow-through,
and humility in equal measure. (Generosity, too.) We welcome a wide variety of
personal and professional backgrounds and consider applicants without regard
to race, religion, ethnicity, age, gender, sexual identity or expression,
medical condition, socioeconomic status, or any other category of experience.

We're Hiring

• Software Engineer, Virtual Reality:
[http://bit.ly/2Fg7QlQ](http://bit.ly/2Fg7QlQ)

• Research Engineer, Light Field Imaging:
[http://bit.ly/2CTqbjr](http://bit.ly/2CTqbjr)

• and more: [https://jobs.lever.co/visby](https://jobs.lever.co/visby)

------
mattiasgunneras
Luster | Brooklyn, New York - ONSITE | CTO |
[https://luster.cc](https://luster.cc) We provide high-tech, high-end
experiences for events. We have a passion for bringing smart technologies to
the event industry. We believe that event organizers should have access to fun
and attractive activations for the guests, and at the same time have full
insight into the success of their activations via GA style online dashboards.
The ethos with our products is to bring the online and the offline worlds
closer together by building custom hardware and software.

This is a very unique CTO role opportunity. Luster is a small 20 person
bootstrapped (profitable) company. We grew our revenue by over 120% in 2017.
We have relied on our sister company (breakfastny.com) for engineering needs
up until now. The role for the Luster CTO is to build out the technology team
and take our product and services to the next level. You will play a key role
in our international expansion in 2018 and beyond.

Read more here: [ [https://luster.cc/careers/](https://luster.cc/careers/) ]

Let me know if you are interested! mattias@luster.cc

------
colinroper
Zeitgold | PM, Eng, Sales, Marketing, Cust. Exp. and more | Full-time | Berlin
and Tel Aviv | Onsite

• Product: An innovative machine-human hybrid AI-based solution that automates
complex small business workflows in accounting, bookkeeping, and payroll. In
essence, a data platform for small businesses that collects, structures and
manages all financial and administrative data streams.

• Why: Zeitgold enables entrepreneurs to focus on what they are truly
passionate about - their products and customers - and frees them from
paperwork. We are saving small business owners 10 hours per week and creating
clarity of mind.

• €14M+ Funding: Battery Ventures, HV Holtzbrinck Ventures, and a number of
well-known business angels from Germany, Silicon Valley, and Israel.

• Stack: React web, React native (Android and iOS apps), Python and Django,
GraphQL, Broad usage of AWS services, serverless architecture (AWS lambda),
Docker containers.

• Values: Startup mindset, Valuing others, Growth mindset, Strong convictions
loosely held, Striving for excellence

==Founding Team==

Founders of SumUp and former members of Israeli Defense Forces cybersecurity
unit 8200.

==Contact==

jobs@zeitgold.com | More info:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zeitgold](https://jobs.lever.co/zeitgold)

– Colin Roper, VP of Product @ Zeitgold

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Devops, Electrical Engineer, Perception, Gen.
Software Engineer, Data engineer, ML Engineer, Test Engineer, Hardware Test
Engineer, EE | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time We're working to make
trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled by experienced drivers
for the first and last mile. Our trucks will make roads safer while giving
drivers meaningful work close to their homes and families.

Looking for:

\- Devops Eng/SysAdmin, Data Engineer, Gen software engineering

\- Controls Engineer, Electrical Engineer

\- Perception Engineeer, Machine Learning Engineer

\- Test Engineer (SF and Florida), Hardware Test Engineer

\- Internship (SW or EE): On a limited basis, we are open to extremely
talented internship candidates. In addition to a resume, attach anything that
will show us that you’re exceptional (non-school projects, side-businesses,
etc).

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway. We are looking for
awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven engineering
team. The team takes an extremely active role in the development and testing
of Starsky Trucks on highways across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)

~~~
DanFeldman
We can sponsor visas. All openings are non-remote unless otherwise specified.

------
sotojuan
Capsule | New York | Full Time | ONSITE

Capsule is a healthcare technology company reconnecting medication to the
healthcare system. We are rebuilding the $425bn pharmacy industry from the
inside out - things you see and the things you don’t see.

[https://medium.com/capsule-cares/everybody-needs-some-
lookin...](https://medium.com/capsule-cares/everybody-needs-some-looking-
after-sometimes-1cf62ba465ba#.9igf9mkzh)).

At Capsule we are hiring for Senior Backend Engineers, Senior Front End and
SRE. All jobs are full-time, NYC, Salary + equity, 5+ years experience.

* Senior Backend (Python/Django)

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/e21c2540-d83b-4896-870f-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/e21c2540-d83b-4896-870f-94ac56d6abe6)

* Senior Frontend (React)

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/35b673ec-5c2c-4fd5-a03d-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/35b673ec-5c2c-4fd5-a03d-ce53f07108e0)

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/a5459a75-3ce9-4a40-abaa-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/a5459a75-3ce9-4a40-abaa-a7cb03b2b7a7)

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Data Analyst, Android Engineer |
ONSITE/REMOTE Imgur is the best place to share and enjoy the most awesome
images on the Internet. Every day, millions of people use Imgur to be
entertained and inspired by funny, heartwarming and helpful images and stories
from all around the world. Come have an impact on the lives of millions of
people, while working in a fun and collaborative environment. We have a small
engineering team, so each engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a
massive scale.

Our tech stack consists of PHP, Go, Node, Redis, Memcached, MySQL, DynamoDB,
and is all hosted on AWS. Our interview process is short and sweet. It
consists of a phone screen with a recruiter, followed by a Skype coding
interview, followed by a half day on site interview. Interested? Check out our
open positions!

[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions about
the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur (I'm one of
the full stack devs) feel free to e-mail me at max@you know where.com. Also,
since it comes up a lot, we do not have any i.nternships open

~~~
steveo3387
It says "remote" here but the jobs page doesn't give any indication that
remote work is a possibility. Why is that?

~~~
mburst
Not sure why that is, but my understanding is that they are with the exception
of the ones that list a location requirement specifically

------
pretz
Twitter Inc | San Francisco, CA | Consumer Video Client + Periscope | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME

We're hiring on the Twitter Video and Periscope team for iOS, android, web,
and backend. We own the entire Periscope app and everything in Twitter's
clients that plays video including live, gifs, uploaded videos, and
partnerships with big media companies.

We're a small diverse team making a big impact, with a huge audience, solid
benefits, and a focus on work-life balance. My management chain is 50% women.

Feel free to reach out to me at
[https://twitter.com/apretz/](https://twitter.com/apretz/) if you have
questions!

Job listings: iOS: [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201802/softw...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201802/software-engineer-ios-video.html) Android:
[https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201801/andro...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201801/android-software-engineer-video.html) Web:
[https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201801/web-s...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201801/web-software-engineer-consumer-video-client-video.html)
Backend: [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201710/softw...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201710/software-engineer-periscope-services-.html)

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC & UK | Onsite | Full-Time

[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\--Where You Fit In--

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Senior Product | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

Backend Engineer | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-
engineer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-engineer/)

Frontend Developer | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/frontend-developer-
ny/](https://fueled.com/jobs/frontend-developer-ny/)

Frontend Developer | Shoreditch, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

Product Designer (Senior + Mid level) | Shoreditch, UK |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-
designer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-designer/)

Product Designer (Mid level) | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/product-
design/](https://fueled.com/jobs/product-design/)

------
lexandstuff
Scrunch | Brisbane, Australia | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://scrunch.com](https://scrunch.com)

Scrunch is a Brisbane-based Influencer Marketing platform that utilises
Machine Learning and Big Data to help brands find and collaborate with
influencers.

We are looking for full-stack developers, Machine Learning engineers and a new
CTO.

Perks include free boxing, free yoga, flexible work conditions, a diverse work
place, as well as lots of exposure to cutting-edge technology and a real say
in the company's direction.

Tech stack:

    
    
      * Web: Django, Flask and Twisted.
      * Frontend: Mostly FlightJS, however, we are working on porting our app to React.JS.
      * Data: Elasticsearch, HBase, Postgres, Redis and RabbitMQ.
      * Ops: AWS as well as a number of smaller cloud services.
      * ML: Keras, Tensorflow and Scikit-learn (mostly image classification and NLP).
    

We recently presented at Brisbane.AI describing our process to building
Machine Learning products: [https://www.meetup.com/Brisbane-Artificial-
Intelligence/even...](https://www.meetup.com/Brisbane-Artificial-
Intelligence/events/247634291/?eventId=247634291).

Interview:

    
    
      * Phone call / coffee (30 mins)
      * Take-home project (2-3 hours)
      * Onsite with the team (1-2 hour)
      * For the CTO role, there may be some addition requirements.
    

Though we do require sound technical skills, good attitude and desire to learn
are our highest priorities.

Please email your resume to dev@scrunch.com

<3

------
timmyb
Wanderu | Mid/Senior Front-End Engineer / Back-End Engineer / Senior Data
Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.wanderu.com](https://www.wanderu.com)

Wanderu is the kayak.com for buses and trains. We connect you to your
destination via sophisticated routing algorithms using Neo4j and Go.
Additionally, we have a real-time data pipeline that uses Kafka, Redshift,
Grafana, Kibana, etc. Millions of users visit the website every month and we
have coverage in multiple continents.

We greatly value our engineers and are continuing to grow the team. There's a
lot of autonomy and freedom for engineers and we encourage creativity.
Multiple times per year we have internal hackathons in which you can pitch a
random idea that you think would benefit you or the company and spend a
dedicated week implementing it!

Our stack on the back end is NodeJS, Python, and Go. On the front end, we are
using React, Redux, Lerna, Webpack, etc.

If you are interested in any of this, check out our careers page at
[https://www.wanderu.com/jobs](https://www.wanderu.com/jobs) and reference
that you saw this on Hacker News!

------
steejk
TrustFlight | iOS & Full Stack Developers | Warwick, UK ONSITE | £30-60k +
equity

TrustFlight is creating the platform for Flight Data using Blockchain. Founded
by a Commercial Pilot & Developer with deep domain expertise, we are radically
transforming the way data is utilised within Aviation operations. In addition
to the base platform, we are also creating a suite of client applications
including using hardware to automate data acquisition. Although we operate in
a highly regulated industry, there are many areas ripe for improvement which
generate plenty of interesting challenges.

We are currently looking for iOS & Full Stack developers to continue
development of our first client apps. These are flight logging tools which
solve real problems and replace traditionally paper-based and manual
processes. We are looking for people with a passion for Aviation, and the
drive to continually learn & improve. As an early stage member of the team,
you will have a great opportunity to influence architecture and product
direction.

Technologies: Swift, Rails, React, Postgres, Ruby, Javascript

[https://TrustFlight.io](https://TrustFlight.io)

Send us a message to learn more: jobs@trustflight.io

------
pchekhov
Accenture Security | Location Negotiable | Full-Time/Sub-Contractor |
Onsite/Travel |
[https://www.accenture.com/security](https://www.accenture.com/security)

Disclaimer: this is not an official Accenture post; I work for the team who is
hiring.

Our Threat & Vulnerability Management practice is looking for penetration
testers. [https://goo.gl/Bfzx7t](https://goo.gl/Bfzx7t) (original link is very
long)

I work as a penetration tester on that team right now, and I would say the
biggest perks are:

* You get to legally hack into big-name enterprises that usually don't have bug bounty programs

* You get to interact with clients, educate them on security and help them make their security posture safer

* You really get to hone your craft here, as everyone works independently and Accenture is pretty generous with investing in your education (in my experience)

* I really love people I work with - everyone is friendly, helpful, intelligent and humble (most have their OSCP credentials)

This is a small practice inside of the big organization and its growing fast.
If you are interested, please apply, or contact me
pavel.romashkin@accenture.com for questions/references.

Thank you!

------
pldpld
Ona | Jakarta, Nairobi, New York, Washington DC | Multiple Positions | ONSITE
| Full-time | [https://ona.io/](https://ona.io/)

We're hiring senior Android and Java engineers for a new Jakarta office
focused on building out the OpenSRP frontline healthcare application.

We build data management platforms and mobile health applications used
globally to improve child and maternal health, governance, agriculture, access
to infrastructure, and government accountability. E.g. our software routed
patients during the Ebola crisis in West Africa, counted votes during a Libyan
election, is surveying national infrastructure in post-earthquake Nepal, and
is scheduling vaccines in Bangladesh, Indonesia, Kenya, Pakistan, Zambia, and
soon expanding to more countries per our collaboration with the WHO.

The stack you'll work with depends on the project, active stacks include:
Clojure/Script + Om, Django + PostGIS, Android + CouchDB, React, and a Data
engineering stack with NiFi + HDFS + Kafka + Druid + Superset, details here,
[https://blog.ona.io/general/2017/08/30/streaming-ona-data-
wi...](https://blog.ona.io/general/2017/08/30/streaming-ona-data-with-nifi-
kafka-druid-and-superset.html)

In a technical interview we'll ask systems architecture questions, then we'll
write and extend code together, then we'll describe our culture and see if it
would be a good fit. We're currently hiring interaction designers and senior
engineers, [https://ona.io/jobs.html](https://ona.io/jobs.html), jobs@ona.io

------
jaywright
Abl Schools|Sr. Ruby Engineer|San Francisco|Full-time
|ONSITE|www.ablschools.com

Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally changing how we
live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not evolved to prepare
students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with tablets won’t be
enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why we’re building a
web-based school scheduling platform, that allows administrators to put master
schedules and daily calendars into a single cloud-based system. We are
creating the next generation of software for all K12 schools to fundamentally
change how they design, measure and improve their schools. We are also a
company that deeply values diversity in every way. To learn more about Abl
click here: [https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2018/01/10/a-silicon-
vall...](https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2018/01/10/a-silicon-valley-
entrepreneur-takes-on-the.html)

Qualifications:

+Expertise with Ruby on Rails

+Experience building large scale distributed systems and networked services

Your Impact:

+Help set the direction of our company and product

+Measurably improve student outcomes

+Improve the work lives of teachers

+Help spread new, innovative school models

+Give schools greater visibility into how they use their time and resources,
enabling them to better support their students and teachers

Apply: [http://grnh.se/3oxq571](http://grnh.se/3oxq571)

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (on Rails)
      • ES6+
      • React / Redux
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch
      • Memcached / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
kamens
Spring Discovery | Data Scientist / Applied ML | Full-Time | Bay Area

Spring Discovery is accelerating the discovery of therapies for aging (and its
many related diseases) using machine learning. Aging is the single greatest
risk factor for the most detrimental diseases on Earth — by understanding and
treating the biological damage accumulated as we age, we can find powerful new
therapies for fighting disease and living healthier, longer lives.

(For newcomers: over the past few decades an unignorable amount of evidence
has piled up from the best labs in the world that this is possible[1].)

We’re using machine learning to speed up experimentation in a field that has
historically struggled to experiment quickly. Here’s more on our mission and
approach: [https://medium.com/spring-discovery/accelerating-the-
discove...](https://medium.com/spring-discovery/accelerating-the-discovery-of-
therapies-for-aging-and-its-related-diseases-7c6a2109189f)

We just raised a 4.25M seed from General Catalyst, First Round, Sam Altman,
Laura Deming, and more[2]. We’ve got a team of leading aging biologists
working closely w/ machine learning folks, and we’re hiring a pragmatic data
scientist to round out our early team. If you want to battle disease, reach
out asap: careers@springdisc.com

[1] [https://ldeming.com/longevityfaq](https://ldeming.com/longevityfaq) [2]
[https://wsj.com/articles/spring-discovery-brings-machine-
lea...](https://wsj.com/articles/spring-discovery-brings-machine-learning-to-
longevity-sector-1519648200)

------
mikehauschild
ASAPP - solving complex and stubborn real-world problems with AI-backed
software products. Cannot disclose the specific problems, however these are
issues many of us (if not all of us) view as wildly frustrating, and in need
of a modern solution. Check out our team at
[http://www.asapp.com/team](http://www.asapp.com/team) .

Product Traction - our products are deployed with multiple Fortune 100
companies

Funding - led by John Doerr (highly-funded [cannot disclose amount])

Stack - React/Node/Golang

Office Location - NY (1 World Trade Center, 80th floor [our view is glorious])
<> San Francisco (SoMa area)

Open Roles - Devops Lead/Manager <> Frontend/Backend/Fullstack Engineers (all
levels) <> Application Security Engineer <> ML Engineers (NLP) <> Research
Scientists <> Data Scientists

Interview Process - Phone Call > Onsite Meeting Day > Work at ASAPP!

Research - for the past ten years, members of our research team have earned
top awards and distinctions at the most prestigious conferences in
computational linguistics, and remain important contributors to the global
research community. Recently, Regina Barzilay, one of our closest academic
collaborators, was awarded a MacArthur Fellowship for her contributions to the
field of NLP.

Perks - Generous Base Salary <> Equity <> 401K <> Health Benefits (usually $0
out of paycheck) <> Daily Catered Lunch from NYC's Best Restaurants <>
Wellness Perks

 __*Contact us - please email me at mike@asapp.com to setup a time for a chat!

~~~
tintor
Careers page is password protected?

------
pkcsecurity
PKC Security | Mid- or Senior- engineer | Huntington Beach, CA | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME | $120-$160k | [https://pkcsecurity.com](https://pkcsecurity.com) PKC
Security is a small, elite custom dev shop. Our engineers build cutting-edge,
innovative products to solve our clients’ most wicked problems. Our work spans
across the fintech, e-commerce, NGO, and education spaces. We are looking for
a strong mid-level dev or a senior dev who can lead other excellent,
experienced engineers. We need someone who is capable of making tough
engineering decisions on the fly for greenfield projects, and then guide a
team to implement them effectively.

We offer great benefits and have a strong, empowering company culture. Our
company’s mission is “to make new ways in the wilderness for the weak to know
truth and live free.”

Our stack is Clojure + reagent for web and mobile, and Heroku or AWS with
terraform for DevOps. Knowing Clojure is not required. We have also been known
to experiment with other randomly assorted languages, frameworks, and
infrastructure :)

If you are interested, email Mike at jobs@pkcsecurity.com with your resume and
any questions you may have!

~~~
pkcsecurity
FYI for those in Los Angeles, CA, we are located right off of the 405.

------
wafelj
Zemanta (an Outbrain company) | Multiple positions | Ljubljana, Slovenia |
Full Time - Onsite | [https://zemanta.com](https://zemanta.com) At Zemanta,
we're building the most advanced native advertising platform in the world. Our
recent acquisition by Outbrain is a testament to our cutting-edge tech and the
strong team that built it. Despite the acquisition, Zemanta lives on as a
standalone product built by a small (15 engineers), passionate team based in
the beautiful city of Ljubljana, Slovenia. There is still a lot to do to keep
up with the growth of our business, so we have a bunch of positions opened:

\- Full-stack engineer to build new features and scale our user facing
dashboard (Django, Angular, AWS, Postgres, Redshift)

\- Backend engineer to grow our RTB (real-time bidding) infrastructure that
currently processes 200k bid requests/second (Go, Python, Kafka, Aerospike,
Hadoop, Redshift)

\- Data scientist to work with the large volume of data and optimise our
prediction algorithms (stack: Python, Jupyter, Go)

More info & apply here:
[https://zemanta.workable.com/](https://zemanta.workable.com/)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

~~~
haidrali
REMOTE possible ?

~~~
sidcool
We don't currently have any remote positions.

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, Vancouver BC, or Berlin | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://alloy.ai](https://alloy.ai)

Alloy is a supply chain platform that connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers, giving businesses end-to-end visibility with fast
and actionable insights, across the entire organization. With Alloy, brands
can track products down to the store shelf, optimize purchase orders to
prevent out of stocks, and respond quickly to consumer demand. Manufacturing
is alerted when inventory of a raw material falls below target at any
facility, or when downstream demand exceeds forecast. Fulfillment teams can
track shipments and lead times to improve service levels. Alloy continuously
makes recommendations so that the right products are in the right places, at
the right time.

Engineers at Alloy are tasked with solving the interesting and difficult
problems that supply chain data presents, while making it all seem simple and
easy to the user. Whether you enjoy building data pipelines that process
billions of data points per day, digging into the math of forecasting and
replenishment models, or creating intuitive frontend apps, there is no
shortage challenging and rewarding things to work on.

Our stack: Google Cloud Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, modern Java, React.

We have rapidly growing revenue and large contracts from some of the world’s
most recognisable brands. HQ is in SF, with small outposts in Vancouver and
Berlin. We’re hiring engineers and for various other roles - if the problem
sounds interesting, I’d love to tell you more.
[https://alloy.ai/careers](https://alloy.ai/careers) \- mention HN in your
application

~~~
Apoorv02
3 years ago, me and my co-founder were trying to build a marketplace for teams
raising money on Kickstarter to find manufacturers in Schengen(China. We had
little initial success but our vision was to build something similar to Alloy.

It is humbling to see it happening. If you guys need someone to expand you in
Asia or other places globally then I would love to join you full time or part
time.

I studied hardware manufacturing and loopholes while building our startup in
2015, I know you guys are doing something important.

Apoorv

------
benjisg
Seed (YC W15) | Backend Engineers | Full Time | REMOTE (US Only) |
[https://seed.co/](https://seed.co/)

We’re taking on the challenge of modernizing small business banking. We build
beautiful, easy-to-use tools for banking, invoicing, expense tracking, and
more, so our members can focus on helping their businesses thrive. Those tools
also need to integrate smoothly with often-antiquated banking systems, and be
bank-level secure. It’s a huge challenge, but one we enjoy tackling every day.
Our customers love us, and we're just getting started.

As part of the Backend Engineering team you'd be building the core of
platform, with no shortage of tough problems.

Tech Stack: Golang, Docker, AWS, Terraform & Packer for Ops.

We are a fully remote team and constantly use Slack/Zoom/Github to keep in
touch.

Process:

Phone intro, phone screen, technical interview with the team (either onsite in
Portland/San Fran or remote), decision. We strive to complete this process
within 2 weeks if a candidates schedule permits.

Apply: [https://seed.co/jobs/](https://seed.co/jobs/)

Feel free to reach out to me at benji at seed.co if you have any questions.

------
dhinp
Nowsta | Brooklyn, NY | Full-Stack Developer (Rails/React) OR Senior Rails
Developer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME
[https://www.nowsta.com/careers](https://www.nowsta.com/careers)

Nowsta, on the surface, is a workforce management platform (scheduling,
coordination, time tracking) for events companies, but ultimately we are most
interested in changing the relationship between employers and their employees,
particularly in the hourly wage / gig economy. We are bringing financial
empowerment, job opportunities, and more to those who in general are
underserved by their industries, and we've already made big strides with
executing on these ideas.

We're a pretty small team but are growing very quickly and looking for
experienced developers to help build out the foundations of our dev team, so
think lots of autonomy and leadership opportunity. Our stack is React / Rails
back-end, but specific experience with those are not strictly necessary. Even
though it's a startup, we're very well funded and are offering competitive
salaries.

Feel free to reach out to me directly at dan@nowsta.com with any interest or
questions!

------
PariSingh
The Engineering Company

Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Early-Hire | Stealth Mode | London |
£65 - 120k + generous equity

 _NASA 1999 - “The success of all future NASA missions will depend, in part,
on the development of a new way of performing engineering design.”_

• What: Reinventing the way we develop complex hardware (rockets, wind
turbines, supercars)

• Why: Unlike software, industrial design is slow, expensive and designed
bespokely in years only by experts

• How: We are building the software abstraction layer for all industrial
design and development

• Product: A scalable, extensible framework that enables anyone to design
cutting-edge hardware in hours

• Mission: Trigger a new era of industrial technology inventions and
companies, built on our platform

• Team: Aerospace and Mechanical Engineers from Imperial College, BAE Systems
and BP

• MULTI-MILLION FUNDING: Former C-level executives at Microsoft, UBS, Magic
Pony and 15 more angel investors + VCs

// APPLICATION //

Phone Call [1 hr] >> In-person [2 hr] >> Technical [1 hr] >> Offer

// CONTACT //

Apply: [https://angel.co/the-engineering-company/jobs](https://angel.co/the-
engineering-company/jobs) or to learn more: contact@theengineering.company

\- Parikshat Singh, CEO & Founder

~~~
DeepYogurt
Any way to apply without creating an account on angel?

~~~
PariSingh
Hey DeepYoghurt, sure just apply directly to contact@theengineering.company
with your CV. Thanks!

------
aturnbull
Dotdash | New York, NY | Senior/Lead Software Engineer, Growth | Full Time
Onsite

As a Senior Software Engineer, Growth you will build the tools that power our
content strategy. You will work closely with Agile teams in New York and
Eastern Europe to build databases and applications that empower our writers,
editors, and growth team. You will have significant autonomy over your code
and contributions.

About Your Contributions:

\- Take over as tech lead on existing analytics application (Django/React)

\- Architect and build new web applications and internal tools

\- Work with and help lead a team of remote developers

\- Manage and maintain the ETL pipelines that power our insights

About You:

\- 5+ years experience building web apps and APIs

\- 2+ years experience data engineering in Python

\- Excellent with: Python, PostgreSQL, AWS

\- Tech lead/application owner on multiple projects

\- Experience with distributed team

\- Bonus: Modern Javascript (we use React)

About Us:

Dotdash's vibrant brands help over 100 million users each month find answers,
solve problems, and get inspired. Dotdash is among the fastest-growing
publishers online, and its brands are the fastest-growing in their respective
categories. Dotdash brands include Verywell, The Spruce, The Balance,
Lifewire, ThoughtCo, and TripSavvy.

[http://jobs.jobvite.com/dotdash/job/oh5L6fwX](http://jobs.jobvite.com/dotdash/job/oh5L6fwX)

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Software Engineer, Research Engineer, Research Scientist,
Product Manager, Project Manager | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

Cogent Labs ( www.cogent.co.jp/en/ ) is a well funded artificial intelligence
startup located in the heart of Tokyo. We provide easy-to-use and intuitive
solutions to solve real-world problems that improve people’s quality of work
and life. The company conducts advanced fundamental and applied AI research to
create business solutions, leveraging expertise across many fields including
time-series forecasting, information extraction, natural language and voice
processing, and reinforcement learning. We are looking for exceptional
individuals to help continue building an amazing company. Headquartered in
Tokyo, we are an international startup with members from over 15 countries,
and our internal communication language is English.

We are growing our team and looking to hire talented research scientists,
machine learning engineers, software engineers, product managers, etc.

Apply through
[https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/)

------
philipeller
| Munich (GER) | ONSITE | Fulltime | blik -
[https://www.blik.io](https://www.blik.io) | | Finalist Techcrunch Battlefield
(watch video here: [https://goo.gl/rSDyXh](https://goo.gl/rSDyXh)) | Alumnus
of Techstars IoT Accelerator, New York |

* Software Developer - IoT System [https://goo.gl/LNwx1m](https://goo.gl/LNwx1m)

* Embedded Software Engineer [https://goo.gl/zks7N5](https://goo.gl/zks7N5)

* Intern: Frontend Developer [https://goo.gl/sbg6kS](https://goo.gl/sbg6kS)

* Intern: Data Analyst [https://goo.gl/mH9y4f](https://goo.gl/mH9y4f)

Our customers range from large OEMs like BMW and Volkswagen to family owned
suppliers - We want to make their entire flow of goods of hundreds of
thousands of items visible in real time. Our solution combines hard- and
software to enable a fully transparent supply-chain around the entire world.

Interested working on a challenging problem? Contact us through talent@blik.io

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)
[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Product Manager

\- Lead Data Scientist

\- Backend Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Designer

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in late November 2017 and since hitting the App Store
has already been featured in ‘Apps We Love’ and as the ‘App of the Day’
(January 2018). The team is now ramping up growth initiatives and drawing on
user behavioral and account data to continue to make the app more effective –
driven by a core mission of empowering millions of families to achieve more
secure, happier financial lives.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
blakeburch
PMG Advertising Agency | Data Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE | Fort Worth TX or
Austin TX | www.pmg.com

We're a independent, full-funnel digital agency with 150+ employees that
drives results for global brands like Apple, OpenTable, Sephora, Cirque du
Soleil and Abercrombie & Fitch. Ranked by Deloitte as one of the fastest
growing companies in its Technology Fast 500, PMG has rapidly carved out a
unique space for ourselves through the breadth and depth of our audience
marketing expertise and by building on our own proprietary technology and data
infrastructure. Beyond our work, we focus on building relationships and
keeping employees happy - part of the reason we've Ad Age named us #5 in
advertising's Best Places to Work for 2016 and 2017!

We're actively looking to grow our data engineering division to develop
sustainable data pipelines that power analytics dashboards, bidding
algorithms, and automated scripts. We currently process data from more than 30
API connections and store over 30TB of marketing data alone. Your efforts will
directly contribute to the effectiveness of our client's digital media spend
of more than $200mm+ each year.

Data Engineer -
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/7688affb-c57d-49b...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/7688affb-c57d-49b0-80d2-91feb74f8f87?lever-
source=hacker-news)

Alongside our data engineering role, we're always looking for strong
candidates for our development, analytics, data science, and data innovation
teams. If you have the technical chops, want to work with large data sets, and
have an interest in digital marketing, please reach out to blake@pmg.com.

------
jvannistelrooy
App Annie | Utrecht, The Netherlands (close to Amsterdam) | FULL-TIME | ONSITE
| Multiple positions

App Annie is a global app market data and insights platform that you might
have worked with before. We provide analytics services and market intelligence
so that app developers can focus on making apps, not reports. In our Utrecht
office (in The Netherlands), we concentrate on the development of consumer
apps to learn more about the app industry.

We are expanding our mobile engineering and product teams with the following
positions:

\- Senior iOS Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2GTdt6y](http://bit.ly/2GTdt6y)

\- Senior Android Engineer - SDK development:
[http://bit.ly/2ozNGK7](http://bit.ly/2ozNGK7)

\- Mobile QA Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2GUlicm](http://bit.ly/2GUlicm)

\- Product Manager: [http://bit.ly/2FgjLjs](http://bit.ly/2FgjLjs)

Do you want to work in a team of super talented people from different cultural
backgrounds? We offer lots of responsibility in your role and room for you to
grow with the company. Please email iperk-ext@appannie.com

------
sveiss
Scribd | DevOps/SRE | San Francisco, Toronto or REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

We're looking for engineers to grow our DevOps/SRE team. We're a Rails app
that's been around for a while, and we're looking for people to help improve
and modernize our infrastructure as the company continues to grow.

Our tech stack currently includes:

    
    
      * Linux
      * Ruby (our core codebase is Rails), but with projects in Go and Scala too
      * Chef and Docker
      * MySQL (Percona), HBase and Elasticsearch
      * Hadoop, Hive and Spark
      * nginx, HAProxy and Varnish
    

We've hired a whole bunch of people from HN over the years, including myself,
and I'm always happy to chat about the role -- please shoot an email to
stephen at scribd.com, or see the full job posting and apply at one of the
links below:

    
    
      * DevOps/SRE, San Francisco and REMOTE: https://grnh.se/np5bhlj41
      * DevOps/SRE, Toronto: https://grnh.se/yxawwug61
      * All our open positions: https://grnh.se/lcs3kh

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand /
Da Nang, Vietnam |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development company focused on building products for
startups of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from
Austria, Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several
vertical, you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded,
recognised startups and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA
and 500 startups.

\- Senior Software Developer (Ruby)
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)
\- Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en)
\- Front-end/Javascript Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en)
\- Web and Mobile Product Manager
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en)
\- Software engineering interns
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en)

------
Townley
Atlantic Media | Washington, DC | Junior UI/UX Designer | Fulltime | ONSITE

Hey all, my company is looking for an entry-level designer to help redesign
one of the organization's B2B media sites
([http://www.govexec.com/](http://www.govexec.com/)). We don't have nap rooms
or catered lunches, but it's a great place to work, benefits are solid, the
people are nice, and the project will have some unique and interesting
challenges (some good, some bad).

The role isn't on my team directly, but I personally think this is a cool
opportunity for a more junior person looking to break into web design and
development. I also love that we're opening some positions to more junior
people (taking to heart an article from a few weeks back about The Death of
Junior Positions)

If any of you know someone with a good creative eye (if not a ton of
experience), or someone who loves the idea of designing for media, feel free
to pass on the link!
[http://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/RWKxWJB7b9](http://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/RWKxWJB7b9)

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

Okta is a company which provides secure connections between the people and
technology. We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some
extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making
customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach
east of Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), and possibly others, all
ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc/POWER, MIPS,
ARMv8/Thumb2/AArch64, x86-64/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire
from no-degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life. Pick Florida or Texas to
live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income tax. Pick Florida
for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that commonly go for
$150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
philibuster
Sounds like Raytheon

~~~
rconradharris
I'd guess Star Lab [https://starlab.io/about-star-
lab/starlab/](https://starlab.io/about-star-lab/starlab/)

------
cecilial
Eden | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.eden.io](https://www.eden.io)

Eden is the full-stack solution for office management. Our mission is to
empower each client and Eden Wizard to do the best work of her or his life.
Our services include office cleaning, supply stocking, IT support, handyman
services, and taskers. Each Eden client has a dedicated account lead to ensure
an insanely great experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eden](https://www.keyvalues.com/eden)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850957?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850957?ref=keyvalues#.Wm63PJM-e3U)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850953?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850953?ref=keyvalues#.Wm63PZM-e3U)

------
thomas_d
Busuu | Backend engineer (other tech roles are open too) | London UK | onsite
only | [https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs) We are a
language learning startup with 70M users, leading the way in EdTech
innovation. Our mission is to allow anyone in the world to learn a new
language, whether it is for personal development or to improve their life
chances (most of our users are from developing countries). We do that through
a strong focus on user experience, quality of the educational content, and
adaptive learning.

We need talented backend developers to work on APIs, scale our platform, build
our machine learning pipeline. We also work on social network features and
bot/voice platforms. Our stack includes Symfony (PHP7), Node, Docker, AWS. If
you want a fast-paced environment, responsibilities, to work with a fun and
very diverse international team, get in touch with us!
[https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs)

We are also hiring for many other positions, check out our jobs page.

------
gaeasatoshi
Apervita | See below for positions | Chicago IL

Apervita is the fastest growing platform and marketplace for health analytics
and data. It provides an industry-scale Platform-as-a-Service for health
computing, delivery, and inter-operation. Health enterprises use the Apervita
platform to make it easy and repeatable to implement analytics-driven
solutions and deliver insights to their workflow. Apervita’s unique approach
allows for friction-less, controlled inter-operation across sites, systems,
and organizations.

Director of Platform Engineering
[http://careers.apervita.com/apply/ouClOfFf9w/Director-Of-
Pla...](http://careers.apervita.com/apply/ouClOfFf9w/Director-Of-Platform-
Engineering)

Productions Operations Lead Engineer
[http://careers.apervita.com/apply/P332cxw0WH/Production-
Oper...](http://careers.apervita.com/apply/P332cxw0WH/Production-Operations-
Lead-Engineer)

AWS Cloud Engineer [http://careers.apervita.com/apply/zWyCrQQy47/AWS-Cloud-
Engin...](http://careers.apervita.com/apply/zWyCrQQy47/AWS-Cloud-Engineer)

AWS Cloud Security Engineer [http://careers.apervita.com/apply/ssKHwBgMuA/AWS-
Cloud-Secur...](http://careers.apervita.com/apply/ssKHwBgMuA/AWS-Cloud-
Security-Engineer)

Solution Architect [http://careers.apervita.com/apply/0LRsUKNEVQ/Solution-
Archit...](http://careers.apervita.com/apply/0LRsUKNEVQ/Solution-Architect)

------
tammievu
Remix | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.remix.com](https://www.remix.com)

The zip code you’re born in continues to be one of the strongest predictors of
your economic mobility. Our team aims to build a more equitable world by
expanding access within it. Remix is the first platform for transit and city
planning, helping 225+ cities around the world design transit networks
quickly, confidently, and clearly.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/remix](https://www.keyvalues.com/remix)

Here are our open roles:

\- Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf26a5?lever-source=KEY%20VALUES)

\- Front-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c3ee4?lever-
source=KEY%20VALUES)

\- Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/f1114f49-aa71-409e-a6f6-c37cd64d...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/f1114f49-aa71-409e-a6f6-c37cd64d585d?lever-
source=KEY%20VALUES)

Tech Stack: Our main app is a Ruby on Rails API, with a Postgres and PostGIS
database and a front-end built using React.js. It’s hosted in Heroku. We also
have a variety of services built in Python that are hosted on AWS.

------
sigil
iLuminate | Miami | Embedded Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[http://www.iluminate.com](http://www.iluminate.com)

Tired of writing code that does boring things? What if your code wowed
millions with live performance art?

iLuminate is an art tech company with a diverse cast of collaborators all
focused on one thing: creating amazing and artful live experiences. We were an
America's Got Talent finalist in 2011 and opened a successful multi-season
off-Broadway show. We work with major artists and perform our own shows around
the world. You'll work with dancers, choreographers, costume makers, lighting
designers, and hardware engineers to make the magic happen.

We're looking for an embedded software engineer in the Miami area to work on
our next generation of wireless lighting tech. You should know C, have
familiarity with embedded toolchains (AVR, ARM), and be comfortable with linux
in resource-constrained environments. Deep networking knowledge is helpful.
Our ideal candidate will be a professional with a good track record of
contract work.

We look forward to hearing from you! Please send resumes to: developer-
jobs@iluminate.com

------
subir
Polymorph | Python/Django Engineer | Full-time | Bangalore, India | Onsite |
₹10L-₹15L

Polymorph ([http://getpolymorph.com/](http://getpolymorph.com/)) provides a
machine-learning driven revenue intelligence platform. Our customers include
Mozilla, Viber, Disqus, Gfycat, Streamable, Axios, Cheetah Mobile and the
likes. Our team built a very high traffic and low latency prediction engine.
We have offices in San Francisco, CA and Bangalore, India.

We are looking for a Python/Django engineer at our Bangalore office to work on
our client-facing portal. The primary tasks will include writing microservices
and optimizing/extending our real-time reporting engine.

Required Skills:

* 2+ years of professional experience developing web applications using Python + Django + Django Rest Framework

* In-depth understanding of RESTful services

* Experience writing Nose unit tests

* Hands-on experience with MongoDB

* Experience with Git, Jenkins, CircleCI

Bonus points for:

* Knowledge of ReactJS

* Early-stage startup experience

* Familiarity with the ad-tech industry

Apply here: [https://angel.co/polymorphlabs/jobs/336493-python-django-
eng...](https://angel.co/polymorphlabs/jobs/336493-python-django-engineer)

------
ChewyTechJobs
Chewy- Boston, MA- is hiring onsite.For more information, check out
chewy.com/jobs

Chewy.com is the fastest growing e-commerce company in America to date. As
such, we are seeking to hire to help us a build a highly scalable, highly
available, highly transactional system that keeps the customer in mind.

Hot jobs:

Quality Engineer
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/967514?gh_jid=967514](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/967514?gh_jid=967514)

Senior Software Engineer, Java
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/534290?gh_jid=534290](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/534290?gh_jid=534290)

Senior Data Engineer, Supply Chain Optimization
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1063496?gh_jid=1063496](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1063496?gh_jid=1063496)

Senior Data Engineer, Supply Chain Systems
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/907979?gh_jid=907979](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/907979?gh_jid=907979)

------
elementsNL
Elements Interactive | Python/Django developer (fullstack) | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time | ONSITE | EU work permit needed
[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

We are searching for a dedicated developer that will work exclusively on
improving the platform we have developed for one of our long term clients
M.I.C, in which customers can create and manage interaction campaigns by
uploading their users and inviting them to participate. M.I.C offers real-time
KPI reports that allow the customers to see results and track conversion. This
position offers a high degree of freedom in terms of implementing new ideas
and improvements.

PLEASE NOTE - We are not able to offer VISA sponsorship for this specific
position and can therefore only accept applicants with a valid EU work permit.

BENEFITS

* We offer you a place in our diverse, enthusiastic and highly technically oriented team of developers, where you get to teach and learn at the same time

* Lunch every day, snacks and unlimited freshly ground coffee

* Flexible working hours and a possibility to occasionally work from home

* We encourage you to visit events and/or take courses to keep up-to-date and learn new skills

* And to top it off, what would work be like without fun? You could get your fair share at our regular company events and Friday beer & game afternoons, or by diving into the nostalgia of your childhood on our arcade machine

Read more & APPLY HERE:
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/595556CC6A](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/595556CC6A)

------
revx
Managed by Q | [http://managedbyq.com](http://managedbyq.com) | NYC | Onsite |
Full-time | Engineering Managers, Software Engineers

Managed by Q is the platform for office management. Q makes it easy to run an
office by connecting offices to services, including cleaning, maintenance,
office administration, IT, and security.

We take a generalist approach to hiring. We’re looking for smart engineers who
are problem solvers and passionate about their craft, you don't already have
to be an expert in our stack. Our team values empathy, humbleness, and
personal growth.

I'm an engineer at MBQ, feel free to email me directly at eseidohl@<our
domain> if you have any questions!

MBQ In the News: [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-
go...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-good-jobs-
gamble.html) [https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-
profitable...](https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-profitable/)

------
jbkkd
FaultFixers.com | CTO/Co-Founder Required | Funded B2B Enterprise Software |
Equity & Salary | High Quality Angels | ONSITE | London, UK

We've recently secured angel funding from former FTSE CEO's in our industry,
completed successful trials with plc's and several other businesses. Just
recruited a sales/BD lead to ramp-up our customer acquisition.

Looking for someone to pick up the technical reins of the business and join me
in product managing, designing, building and managing the business. I'm
looking for someone to co-run the business with me, a partner-in-crime, not
just to be a developer/engineer.

We are close to achieving our first sales, with the intention of reinvesting
to expand the engineering team for further platform/product development.

The ideal individual would have experience as a Full Stack developer, with
experience in technologies such as Python, Django, AWS (ECS, S3 etc.), and
React Native. Leadership skills, product-focused vision and UX/UI abilities
would earn you extra points. Needs to be able to build/use third party
integrations.

Get in touch and I can tell you more - tom@faultfixers.com OR 07886 344999

------
inssein
SEDNA Systems | Vancouver, BC | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.sedna.com](https://www.sedna.com)

We are looking for a Senior Frontend Developer who has experience with React,
Redux, and Typescript.

More details can be found at
[https://sednasystems.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=19](https://sednasystems.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=19)

~~~
Etheryte
This is a good hiring pitch, short and to the point, keep it up.

------
gurubavan
Appcues | Senior Frontend Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.appcues.com](https://www.appcues.com)

At Appcues, we’re building a team of driven, focused, smart women and men who
want to make a meaningful impact growing a business.

We're looking for a few great frontend engineers to bring our product and user
interface to the next level. At Appcues, you'll have a chance to make major
impact on our product, improve the experience of hundreds of companies and
millions of their users, and collaborate with a team that's passionate about
improving onboarding, user communications, and ourselves. We strive to be
inclusive and transparent around all aspects of the business, and we're highly
allergic to office politics and gossip.

Appcues' web products are built with ES6, React, and Redux, with a supporting
cast of Sass, JSXDOM, and Firebase.

You will collaborate directly with our users and our 9 incredibly talented
engineers—veterans from companies like HubSpot, PayPal, Bose and the MIT Media
Lab—to ship product that solves real problems.

Hit me up, apply online, or check out our glassdoor for more information.

~~~
Etheryte
You need to cut fluff out of your hiring pitch.

As a developer, the content I'm interested is in your _fourth_ paragraph,
everything before that is completely generic and irrelevant.

------
leemac
Ledgex | SQL Developer | Full-time | Boston area | Remote

We're looking for a SQL (MS-SQL) developer to assist with our backend. We
started in 2010 and have a small close-knit team. Company is 100% remote in
the Boston area and we'd prefer someone in the region (within 1-3 hours drive)
to meetup bi-weekly in the city. We get together from time to time after
hours. We may be getting a physical office at some point for meetups and for
those who want to get out of the house.

Our system is ASP.NET based and hosted on Azure with the option for on-premise
setups. We have one other SQL developer that you'd be working with along with
the application/QA/and product team.

Interested? Job details can be found here:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/EZE1000EZECI/JobBoard/2a337c1...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/EZE1000EZECI/JobBoard/2a337c13-2ed4-4999-8bc2-51bba47de03e/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=43a1aa2b-3f42-483f-bffe-0e6da6064e9a)

Read more about our company here: [http://ledgex.com/](http://ledgex.com/)

------
rosshemsley
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite, Visa,
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/) Stealth
startup working on augmented reality, self-driving cars, and robotics. Founded
in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox) and
Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri).

Our team comprises experienced software engineers, accomplished entrepreneurs,
and PhDs from top universities. We offer a full range of benefits, a friendly
and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and contributes to our
core product.

We are seeking ambitious people with industry experience to join our team:

    
    
      AR / VR Developer   | Mobile (iOS / Android)
      Software engineers  | Backend, Data, Pipeline (+internships)
      Software engineers  | 3D Visualisation / Graphics
      Research engineers  | Computer Vision (+internships)
      Research scientists | Computer Vision
    

We offer:

    
    
      Flexibility
      Competitive compensation and equity packages
      Central London office
      Free breakfast/coffee/lunch/coffee/gym
      Visa sponsorship

~~~
nikitml
How to apply? :)

------
tquest
Questrade Inc., QTG | Junior and Senior C++ Developers | Onsite | Toronto,
Canada

Questrade Inc. is the fastest growing online brokerage in Canada. Questrade
Technologies Group (QTG) acts as the back-bone for Questrade.

We are looking for Junior and Senior C++ developers to join our team full-
time. You will work on Questrade Trading Systems software – a distributed,
horizontally partitioned, near real-time system. You will help move our
software to the next level of robustness, reliability and performance. It is
going to be an interesting job, a great opportunity to learn new technologies
(we use modern C++11) and to make a career.

Please apply here:

For Junior C++ position:
[https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=QUESTRADE&cws=41&rid=858)

For Senior C++ position:
[https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=QUESTRADE&cws=41&rid=847)

------
tmathews
Monstercat | Web Designer/Developer | Vancouver, Canada | Full Time

Monstercat is Canada's largest independent electronic music record label.
Founders Mike Darlington (CEO) and Ari Paunonen (CSO) started the label in
2011, and since moving to Vancouver, British Columbia, have built a roster of
world-renowned artists. The company’s mission is to connect these artists with
fans in a way that nurtures the spirit of sharing and family.

We develop software that allows us to power our internal workflow, serve the
public, and power an industry. We are looking for someone who knows the ins
and outs of web development and has an affinity for design. These projects
will allow you to create your own solutions to complicated systems and work on
websites used by millions of our fans. This includes the development of
internal tools, promotional material, and our own web services.

More details in the job posting below.

[https://monstercat.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=18](https://monstercat.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=18)

[https://www.monstercat.com](https://www.monstercat.com)

------
rbwinchell
SyncOnSet Technologies | Full-stack Web Developer | $80k - $120k + equity +
benefits | Boston, MA | On-site

Our customers: TV shows such as Game Of Thrones, Stranger Things, and
Westworld, feature films such as Wonder Woman and Justice League, and pretty
much every major studio including Netflix, HBO, Fox and Warner Bros. What do
we do? SyncOnSet Technologies has revolutionized TV and Film production
management. No, seriously, we have a Primetime Engineering Emmy Award to prove
it. Our product, SyncOnSet, is an industry leading platform for creative
professionals to manage script breakdowns, fitting notes, continuity photos,
inventory, and much more. If you are interested in the entertainment industry
and building great products, please get in touch!

Tech stack: Node.js / Angular / React / TypeScript / Postgres / MySQL / PHP

Website: [https://www.synconset.com/](https://www.synconset.com/) More about
this job and others:
[https://angel.co/wymsee/jobs](https://angel.co/wymsee/jobs)

Contact: rob@synconset.com

------
catesp13
Adaptive Management|NYC|Early-Stage|Full Time|Onsite

We’re a well-funded and fast-growing startup that is building a new data
ecosystem. What we're building is a marketplace that allows users to access
multiple normalized and visualized data sources all in one place. We're
currently a team of 18 (11 of which are engineers) and are looking to add to
our growing team.

Open roles include:

DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/y2mp8wnf1](https://grnh.se/y2mp8wnf1)

Sr. Data Engineer: [https://grnh.se/sk6c0vxf1](https://grnh.se/sk6c0vxf1)

Sr. Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4f70t0ds1](https://grnh.se/4f70t0ds1)

Product Manager: please email cat@adaptivemgmt.com for more information

At Adaptive, we’re tackling interesting problems around data analysis, data
visualization, big data processing, machine learning and statistical
prediction. Our team is comprised of former financial investors, NSA
cryptology applied mathematics experts, and Silicon Valley software veterans.

If you have any additional questions/comments feel free to reach out to Cat at
cat@adaptivemgmt.com.

Thanks!

------
psb31
Prolific (www.prolific.ac) | Oxford, UK | £40,000-£50,000 GBP + options |
REMOTE or Onsite

Prolific (www.prolific.ac) brings people together to power the world’s
research. It is the first scientific, highly scalable, ethical participant
recruitment platform for researchers around the world. Quantitative and
qualitative researchers, data scientists, and entrepreneurs all need valid and
reliable data sources to make predictions about human behaviour, social
change, and global developments. Thanks to our online platform, researchers
collect responses fast and participants earn cash rewards for themselves or
for charity. In a world of unreliable results, Prolific makes data trustworthy
and connects the public with science.

We're hiring for Backend Engineer/ DevOps
(Python/MongoDB/PostgreSQL/Redis/Kubernetes/GCP). Our stack: Python, Django,
MongoDB, Redis, Kubernetes, Vue.js.

You’ll be joining an enthusiastic team of seven (2 remote, 5 onsite) based in
Oxford, UK.

More info:
[https://prolificac.workable.com/j/54995A4DF0](https://prolificac.workable.com/j/54995A4DF0)

------
nmec
JustPark | Product & Engeering | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-Time

We’re looking for talented product people and engineers to join the JustPark
team and help us take our product to the next level. Current open roles
include:

\- Software Engineer

\- Data Scientist

\- Product manager

\- Product designer

 _The stack_

Frontend: React & Ember.

Backend: PHP, Python, Golang & Node.js. MariaDB, Postgres & Redis.

Infra: AWS & GCP, Ansible, Kubernetes & Jenkins.

 _About us_

JustPark is reinventing parking for the digital age. Our mission is to make
parking easy - helping drivers save time, avoid stress and enjoy an easy
journey every time. Our 5-star apps help you find a space in seconds, whenever
and wherever you need it - and even let you reserve and pay seamlessly at
20,000+ locations.

Winners of Sir Richard Branson’s VOOM competition, backed by BMW and Index
Ventures (Facebook, JustEat, Dropbox) and chosen as one of WIRED’s hottest
European startups, JustPark’s award-winning service is trusted by over 1.5
million drivers - with the highest-rated apps and fastest payments in the
sector.

Learn more about the roles and apply:
[https://www.justpark.com/about/jobs/](https://www.justpark.com/about/jobs/)
or email jobs@justpark.com

------
Scriptor
Ladders, Inc. (theladders.com) | New York, NY | Full-time ONSITE

Hi everyone, I'm an engineer on the platform team at Ladders, a job
board/search company in NYC. We have several teams hiring Clojure devs. On the
platform team, we:

\- have recently ditched most of our legacy code and are looking to build a
ton of new things in 2018

\- write 100% Clojure

\- build back-end services used by the front-end/web app teams

\- work on data pipelines and ETLs that process 10s of millions of records a
week

\- use REST services and CQRS/event-sourced apps where appropriate

\- have a stack consisting of Kafka Streams, ElasticSearch, Couchbase,
MariaDB, and Kubernetes

If you're not familiar with Clojure but are still versed in functional
programming we are more than happy to teach and mentor.

Machine learning and natural language processing experience is also a huge
plus, we're looking to expand our data science projects this year

If you're interested in front-end/full stack work, we also have a web app team
working in Clojurescript (re-frame) and Clojure

Feel free to email me an intro and your resume at tkhan@theladders.com or
apply through
[https://jobs.lever.co/theladders](https://jobs.lever.co/theladders)

------
kobigurk
QED-it | Full-time | Tel Aviv | Onsite and remote

QED-it, a funded Tel Aviv based startup, is looking for experienced software
engineers to join its core team. We are tackling the hardest and most
interesting problems in the Blockchain space - solving the consensus/privacy
paradox, using zero-knowledge-proofs. ZKP is a new technology, that up until
recently was solely explored in academia.

We are funded by smart money from top tier angels, and have assembled a team
of experts in cryptography, computer science, security and distributed
systems. We’re at the heart of the private Blockchain industry. The founders
built and sold successful businesses in the space, and are focusing on privacy
as the key to Blockchain deployment, impacting industries from banking to
aerospace.

QED-it is building a unique product combining cutting-edge technology, design
and implementation of cryptographic protocols and user/developer-facing APIs.
We’re looking to expand our team with more great individuals!

-About you-

* You have a few years of work experience in tech roles

* Have a strong sense of long-term/delivery trade-off

* Generalist who likes diving deep into challenging subjects

* Looking to be a part of a product bridging multiple levels of complexity in its first stages

* Enjoys being part of the whole product life-cycle up until the end-user

* Entrepreneurial spirit and a maker mentality

* Previously worked in a startup and/or in a dynamic environment

* Without using Google, you know what Q.E.D. means, possibly even 2 different meanings

-Contact-

Send an e-mail to jobs@qed-it.com!

------
xycodex
AWS Elastic Container Service | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time,
Onsite | [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/612027/software-engineer-
ecs](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/612027/software-engineer-ecs)

The Amazon ECS team is looking for Software Engineers and Senior Software
Engineers to build services that allow our customers to run, manage, and
deploy Docker containers at scale. This team addresses very unique scaling
challenges that directly impact how developers and organizations consume
computing capacity in the cloud.

This is an opportunity to be part of a world-class team in AWS. You will
design and operate distributed, highly available, fault-tolerant systems on a
massive scale. This is a high growth team as we are working in the competitive
and rapidly evolving space of containers and orchestration. You will be
building the future!

To learn more about Amazon Elastic Container Service, visit
[https://aws.amazon.com/ecs](https://aws.amazon.com/ecs)

Please mention this Hacker News post when applying! =)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Bioinformatics | Menlo Park, CA |
Onsite GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer
early when it can be cured. GRAIL is using the power of high-intensity
sequencing, population-scale clinical trials, and state of the art software
engineering and data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer
biology and develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection. We are
seeking passionate and talented individuals to join us in realizing our
mission, which has the potential to dramatically reduce the global burden of
cancer.

Software Engineer (Menlo Park, Hong Kong, London) / Technical Solutions
Engineer / Technical Writer / Quality Engineer / Product Manager / Data
Scientist: [https://goo.gl/JZYo7b](https://goo.gl/JZYo7b)

Bioinformatics Scientist: [https://goo.gl/H7EmFj](https://goo.gl/H7EmFj)

Clinical Data Scientist: [https://goo.gl/rpGRrm](https://goo.gl/rpGRrm)

------
currycoder
Gamer Network | Games Media | Brighton, UK | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Backend Web
Developer (Python) Posting: [https://jobs.gamesindustry.biz/gamer-
network/brighton/south-...](https://jobs.gamesindustry.biz/gamer-
network/brighton/south-east/united-kingdom/uk-and-europe/backend-web-
developer-python-gamer-network-id95311)

Gamer Network is searching for a Backend Web Developer to join our experienced
in-house Platform team.

The Platform team is in the middle of an ambitious project to unify Gamer
Network’s award winning family of games sites on to a single common platform,
utilising cutting edge technologies to equip the company with a strong
foundation for the future. This is the opportunity for the right candidate to
be instrumental in shaping that platform.

Our sites: eurogamer.net, rockpapershotgun.com, vg247.com, usgamer.net,
gamesindustry.biz, egx.net and many more.

Role Benefits: - Work on a network of sites that serve billions of pageviews
per year. - A relaxed office environment well located near the North Laine
area of Brighton and a short walk to the beach. - Passionate colleagues --
across games editorial, events and sales -- who are a pleasure to work with. -
Flexible working. - The opportunity to attend company-wide retreats to help
run our world-class EGX games events in London and Birmingham.

Technologies: Python, Django, asyncio, node.js, rabbitmq, elasticsearch, Web
services, service oriented architectures, microservices.

We are looking for a candidate that is able to quickly get up to speed with
any web technology, but you’ll have an advantage with experience in the
technologies listed.

Email: careers@gamer-network.net

------
jman48
Brain.fm | Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE | North America timezone (or overlap
of at least 4 hours)

Brain.fm uses an advanced AI engine to make music to help you do what you need
to do, better.

We are looking for an experienced Full Stack Engineer to join our small (but
awesome!) team and help us grow our company by delivering a great experience
to all our users.

 _Who are we?_ We are a distributed team of people who are passionate about
helping others! As part of the Brain.fm team you will be directly involved in
helping people by delivering our service to tens of thousands of users.

 _What will you be doing?_ We are growing fast and need someone who can help
us keep pace. Your primary role will be to maintain and develop features for
our service across our mobile and web platforms. You will get exposure to a
wide range of tech and concepts. We believe in personal growth and therefore
you will have a chance to learn and develop your skill sets so you can grow
along with the company!

 _Why Brain.fm?_ We are a company that is growing fast. This means you will
have a ton of opportunities to grow with us! A quick summary of some of the
benefits of working at Brain.fm:

    
    
      * Paid time off
      * Health insurance benefits
      * Working with a friendly team
      * Flexible work schedule
      * Work from anywhere (No more long commutes!)
      * Fun, challenging and rewarding work environment
    

Plus you will be making a difference by helping those who use our product (see
more at [https://www.brain.fm/about](https://www.brain.fm/about))

Apply here [https://www1.brain.fm/jobs](https://www1.brain.fm/jobs)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full-Stack and Front-End Engineers | DC, SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is less than 3 years old and already serves more than 400
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/?utm_term=.16ba309e4c4c)).

On the engineering side, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails,
Postgres) and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel.
Please no recruiters or dev shops.

We are also hiring for a Director of Product, as well as Business Development
and Partner Success roles!

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto |
Onsite/Remote | USA/Canada only
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

\- Software Engineers (Java) \- Data Scientists \- Software Test Engineers,
and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2018 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
skipwalker
Voyant Inc. | Java Server Side Developer | Austin, TX | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.planwithvoyant.com](http://www.planwithvoyant.com)

Primary Responsibilities * Design and develop web applications and service
APIs supporting external clients as well as internal product suite components.
* Continuously improve maintainability, security, and scalability. * Design
for and support AWS cloud deployments as well as client hosted environments.

Requirements: * 5+ years Java development experience. * Experience working
with XML, JSON, and RESTful web services. * Expertise with Spring and
Hibernate. * MySQL, MS SQL Server, Oracle DB experience. * Experience
implementing SSO solutions such as SAML. * Experience with Tomcat and J2EE
containers such as Websphere. * Hands on experience developing enterprise
level integrations. * Self-starter who takes initiative and helps to define
the product design. * Comfortable working in a non-structured agile
development environment. * Must like dogs.

What we offer: * A fun and relaxed environment in a small but profitable, and
stable company. * Opportunity to learn about the financial services industry
in the US, UK, Ireland, Canada, Europe and Asia. * Highly competitive salary.
* Full family medical and dental insurance. * Opportunity for some
international travel if desired.

Sorry, no sponsorship available.

Interview process is usually 1 phone screen, pre-onsite online coding problem,
and onsite interview with code review and or whiteboard talk.

[https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javaser...](https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javaserverdev.html)

------
shafyy
Humbot | Product Management | Full-time | San Francisco (SoMa) | ONSITE |
FIRST EMPLOYEE

I'm a co-founder of Humbot and we're hiring our first employee for (initially)
hands-on Product Management role. Even though we don't advertise it as an
internship, we are open to candidates with _zero work experience_.

Humbot helps high school and college student do better at school with a text-
based tutoring service that is significantly cheaper than current online
tutoring. We’re building software that will reduce the cost of tutoring by a
factor of 100. Today, the tutoring market is packed with inefficiencies and
high prices (read more about it in our blog post). Our mission is to enable
low and mid-income parents to afford to help their kids get a better
education.

This role is perfect for someone who is passionate about education and wants
to shape a startup from the get-go without missing out on a salary but still
getting significant upside in form of equity.

Read more and apply here:
[https://humbot.workable.com/j/8FC2A4B073](https://humbot.workable.com/j/8FC2A4B073)

------
bkudria
RaiseMe | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges. Our platform allows colleges and
universities to award incremental "micro-scholarships" to high school (and
soon, community college) students, based on academic, testing,
extracurricular, and real-world experience. We've over 250 college partners,
and users in 1 of 2 high schools in the US. Many of our students earn tens-of-
thousands of dollars for college. The coolest part of our platform is how it
educates students about the possibility of college in the first place. Many of
our users are first-generation college attendees, or minority or low-income
students.

Here's a recent VICE Impact article about us:
[https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-
earned...](https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones)

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We are a small company, with a 14-person
engineering team. We offer competitive pay, great benefits (including a dog-
friendly office!), and meaningful equity stake.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, React/Redux frontend, MongoDB/Postgres/Redshift, with
some small things in Go, Python, and Node.

I'm happy to answer any questions - email me at ben@raise.me. Our jobs listing
page is here: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

------
HPR_Recruiting
Hyannis Port Research | Needham, MA | Onsite

Want to join an exciting and rapidly growing FinTech company engineering
cutting edge products? Hyannis Port Research is seeking a Software Test Lead
to help us grow and expand our engineering team’s testing capabilities.

As a Software Test Lead at HPR you will build upon your proven software test
and team lead abilities as we advance the state of the art in high performance
computing and electronic trading. You will lead the design and implementation
of HPR’s next generation test bench framework responsible for driving high
performance functional test suites. In this role, you will rigorously test C
applications that run on multi-core Linux systems to process large amounts of
high-throughput, low-latency network data. As a member of a small team, you
will have the opportunity to collaborate directly with customers that are
using the products that you develop.

Required Skills

• MS/BS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, or related • 5+ years of
relevant work experience within similar environment • Drive and ability to
function as thought leader for software testing environment • Expert in high
performance system testing and testing design processes • Design and implement
software test infrastructure • Build advanced automated test suites to
exercise high performance applications • Strong C programming knowledge •
Strong Linux application development skills • A passion for writing software
that is clean, simple, and elegant • Proficiency with concurrency and multi-
threaded architectures • Proven experience with socket programming and TCP •
Great verbal and written communication skills • Demonstrable ability to work
well in a fast-paced environment

Please note: HPR currently does not provide H-1B visa sponsorship

~~~
HPR_Recruiting
Please Apply At:
[http://hyannisportresearch.com/careers.html#job-103588](http://hyannisportresearch.com/careers.html#job-103588)

------
sdpurtill
Jyve | [http://jyve.com](http://jyve.com) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-
Time Open Positions:

* Full-Stack Engineers (all levels)

* React Native / Mobile Engineer

* Product Designer

* Product Manager

Company

Jyve provides on-demand talent for the CPG industry. We work with brands,
distributors, and retailers, helping them solve their in-store execution
needs. We were founded a little over two years ago and are working with some
of the biggest names in the industry, expanding across the US. We are looking
to grow our 11-person engineering and product team to meet the demand we're
seeing.

We have an incredibly kind engineering culture that is highly collaborative
and always looking to improve things. We have fun optimization and machine
vision problems to work on. Every single engineer we've hired since I joined
is still here.

Stack

Our backend is Python using Django, Django Rest Framework, Flask, and a
handful of other libraries/frameworks. Our front-ends are built in React. And
our mobile apps are React Native, Swift, and Java.

We would love to chat with you if you're interested in learning more! Feel
free to email me (sam@jyve.com) and mention that you found us on HN.

------
captaintobs
Scribd | Senior Recommendations/Search Engineer | San Francisco | Toronto |
VISA | ONSITE | Remote

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Our team is looking for smart engineers to work on our recommendation and
search systems. You should have a strong machine learning background with
experience in search or recommendations with a production system or a MS/PHD
in a related field. Scala/Spark and SQL experience is a plus.

We are also looking for engineers with any level of experience to work on our
backend systems. Rails experience a plus, but not a requirement.

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. We work on an ambitious project to organize all the books in the
world and use it to take book discovery to the next level. Scribd has a very
friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable, and well funded.
We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work life balance.
Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites), Go, MySQL,
Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far. If you have questions
you can reach me at toby at scribd.com. I am happy to answer any question
related to this role. Please apply directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773).

NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

------
parsabg
AYLIEN | Data and Search Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Dublin, Ireland

At AYLIEN we routinely aggregate, analyze and index large volumes of textual
content from various channels such as RSS feeds, social media and databases.
We are looking for an experienced data and search engineer to help us evolve
and bring our aggregation and search capabilities to the next level, in terms
of scale, functionality and speed.

Must haves:

\- Expertise with full text search indexing software (Lucene, Solr or
ElasticSearch)

\- Expert in two or more of the following programming languages: Java, Python,
Ruby, Scala or Go

\- Experience with building distributed data processing pipelines

\- Familiarity with real-time aggregation of content at web-scale, for example
from RSS feeds, social media, web crawling, etc.

\- Familiarity with production engineering principles and practices, such as
continuous integration/delivery, high availability, etc.

If the above sounds interesting, have a look at the full job description and
apply on our website: [https://aylien.com/job/data-search-
engineer/](https://aylien.com/job/data-search-engineer/)

Or email me directly: parsa@aylien.com

------
gazmanster
Honeywell | North Ryde (Sydney) Australia | Full-time | Onsite

We are currently seeking to appoint the most innovative Senior Front End
Developer in tech. The challenges never stop at Honeywell and we need your
ideas, expertise and know how. We need the best people to solve real world
problems. Invent. Create. Innovate.

The role will see you develop, test, and release scalable software quickly and
reliable. You will work on developments with a high level of complexity,
performing all tasks that constitute the software lifecycle. This position
works independently, uses advanced knowledge of engineering discipline,
technology, processes and tools to develop elegant solutions with excellent
human factors. This role requires a committed, proactive ownership of many
areas of the product & technology, and provides coaching and mentoring to less
experienced Software Engineers.

YOU MUST HAVE

* Deep understanding of Front End architecture

* Strong commercial experience with modern web technologies and creating responsive design in HTML5, CSS, JSON, JavaScript including libraries and frameworks (Angular preferred)

* Senior experience in developing functional and appealing web applications based on usability

* Senior experience in creating performant and scalable software designs

* Proven experience in abstracting code into reusable components used across large commercial platform and actively sharing (and documenting) knowledge for others

If you are interested please apply here:
[https://honeywell.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id...](https://honeywell.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=127590&site=1)

------
milesward
Google Cloud | Solutions Architect | FULLTIME

I run the SA team for Google Cloud, and we're hiring hands-on, self-directed,
creative technicians to help our customers be successful. We're the escalation
point in the Google Cloud team: we only work on the hard ones, the places
where customers are breaking new ground on what cloud can do, where everybody
else isn't quite sure it can be done.

We have a coding bar you have to pass, we tolerate remote work if you're
experienced at working that way, and we aren't a contracted resource or
working on quota so our folks can stay focused on what really matters: making
Google Cloud tech easier for customers.

US Job listing here: [https://t.co/wv1CNQwQnI](https://t.co/wv1CNQwQnI)

London Job listing here: [https://t.co/oE5lzaYIww](https://t.co/oE5lzaYIww)

EMEA Job listing here: [https://t.co/6vhCeWzDOf](https://t.co/6vhCeWzDOf)

APAC Job listing here:[https://t.co/HRMkE2Q2Mm](https://t.co/HRMkE2Q2Mm)

Thanks!

~~~
gravyboat
Saying that you 'tolerate' remote workers is a pretty big red flag. You may
wish to change the wording or just eliminate remote as an option if all you'll
do is tolerate them.

------
yenifferpc
Rangle.io (Toronto)

Angular, React, Node and a touch of Vue.Js: If any of this piques your
interest, we're off to a good start =) Rangle.io, is a modern tech consultancy
that takes on an engineering first approach to all things technical. We're at
200 and GROWING!

~HIRING: FRONT END DEVELOPERS, SOLUTIONS ARCHITECTS, TECHNICAL DIRECTORS,
SCRUM MASTERS~

email yeniffer@rangle.io if you want to be surrounded by people that like
being challenged!

------
tomershiran
Dremio, Mt View, CA- Hiring Full Time Software Engineers, Onsite

Please CEO tomer@dremio.com Tomer Shiran, CEO with your resume if you are
interested H1B Transfers and OPT Okay. www.dremio.com

This is a great opportunity to be part of a growing Open Source Software
Start-up based in Mt View CA. Want to make a big impact, we'd like to hear
from you!

Founded in 2015, Dremio is headquartered in Mountain View, CA and has raised
$40 million in Funding from Top VC's including Lightspeed Venture Partners,
Redpoint Ventures and Norwest Ventures. Connect with Dremio on GitHub,
LinkedIn, Twitter and Facebook.

In this role, you'll work on design, implementation, and test for Dremio's
system internals. If you want to be part of a fast-moving, fun, and
accomplished team

Responsibilities

Own design, implementation, testing, and support of next-generation features
related to scalability, reliability, robustness, usability, security, and
performance of the product. Capable of working Individually and
collaboratively with other engineers. Collaborate with support and field
resources to make sure that customers are successful with Dremio Requirements

Proven record of taking complex systems and situations and bringing them to
the market successfully Excellent grasp of multi-threaded and asynchronous
programming models C, C++, or Java programming skills Experience in
performance tuning Domain knowledge in any of the following: query processing
or optimization, distributed systems, concurrency control, data replication,
code generation A self starter who has a passion for building great software
products. Excellent written and oral communication skills Start-up experience
a plus B.Sc. in Computer Science. M.Sc. and Ph.D. in relevant domain a plus

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Software Engineers | SF | ONSITE | [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

Angaza creates technology for selling life-changing products, especially off-
grid solar energy systems, in emerging markets:

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-
angaza-511cd41ce130](https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-angaza-511cd41ce130)

Because of our work, more than a million people have electricity in their
homes for the first time. The software you build here will reach millions
more. We are hiring multiple roles in San Francisco, including mobile and
full-stack developers:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerN...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerNews)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/software-engineer-
sf/?venue=hack...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/software-engineer-
sf/?venue=hackerNews)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-engineering-
lead/?venue=hackerNews)

Angaza is a for-profit company, post-series B, with customers in more than
thirty countries. Our standard hiring process involves a phone conversation, a
carefully bounded home project, and an on-site interview. We don't believe in
gotcha logic puzzles or adversarial whiteboard programming, and we strive to
give you specific constructive feedback regardless of the outcome.

------
bryanlarsen
[https://clara.io/](https://clara.io/) &
[https://threekit.com/](https://threekit.com/) | Ottawa, Canada | 3D
Developers & Senior Developers | ONSITE

Exocortex - A fast-growing, Ottawa-based company specializing in web-based 3D.
Currently spearheading the booming 3D configuration-for-ecommerce market, with
dozens of international clients from an eclectic blend of industries — from
savvy startups to Fortune 500 enterprises. To Apply:
[https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?t=senior+software+engineer&jk=...](https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?t=senior+software+engineer&jk=8f72d05956701e2f&_ga=2.214371863.1642749181.1519923504-542033913.1510601103)
[https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?t=3d+software+developer&jk=aba...](https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?t=3d+software+developer&jk=aba05b14bb2ad807&_ga=2.256222987.1642749181.1519923504-542033913.1510601103)

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

    
    
         Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language behind the scene).
    
         This is our product:
         https://notion.so
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast and profitable.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"

~~~
joshuabezaleel
Hi Ivan! I love your product. Do you guys accept remote employee? Thank you.

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | Multiple Roles | Boston, MA | Onsite |
Full-Time | Competitive Salaries | Sponsor Visas

Machine learning is on the verge of transforming healthcare, and the MGH & BWH
Center for Clinical Data Science (CCDS) is at the forefront of this
revolution. We are a fast-paced startup embedded in two of the nation’s
leading research hospitals, backed by industry partners like Nvidia and GE
Healthcare. We have access to millions of medical records, an on-prem GPU
cluster, and a top-tier team from industry and academia. We work closely with
clinicians to solve critical problems in patient care – our goal is to make
real products that make a real difference in the hospital.

Our tech stack includes Tensorflow, Python + Flask, React + Redux, RabbitMQ,
Postges, and Redis

We’re hiring at all levels of seniority for a variety of roles including
frontend SWE, full-stack SWE, machine learning engineer, and machine learning
scientist. For more details, see (
[https://www.clindatsci.com/jobs/](https://www.clindatsci.com/jobs/)).

~~~
mattfrommars
Do you have an internship program?

------
hanspeter
Frontend Developer With Vue.js Skills | Full time | Copenhagen | Onsite
(preferred) or Remote

[https://thehub.dk/jobs/frontend-developer-with-vuejs-
skills-...](https://thehub.dk/jobs/frontend-developer-with-vuejs-skills-for-
rising-copenhagen-startup)

Backend Laravel Developer | Full time | Copenhagen | Onsite (preferred) or
Remote

[https://thehub.dk/jobs/backend-laravel-developer-for-
rising-...](https://thehub.dk/jobs/backend-laravel-developer-for-rising-
copenhagen-startup)

Join Worksome [[https://www.worksome.dk/](https://www.worksome.dk/)] - a
rising startup company, where you'll have impact from day one. In Worksome you
will tackle challenging issues of scale, reliability and security while
delivering an enjoyable user experience to our user base. If you love writing
code and like seeing your work being used by lots of real users, then come
talk to us.

We expect that you have relevant experience working with backend in webbased
apps. You may be a senior with years of professional work experience or you
may be a junior with a couple of your own cool projects to show off.

Worksome is a platform for highly skilled freelance talents within IT, Digital
marketing, Design, Leadership, Engineering, Management and a long tail of
niche skills in various fields. We’re the new digital hub for professional
freelancers and consultants. We launched 12 months ago and now have 3500+
selected freelance professionals and 1800 companies using the platform. We’re
consistently growing double-digit every month and have recently secured
funding.

Apply via the links above or contact hanspeter@worksome.dk

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineers | Onsite | Visa

At Wealthfront we believe everyone's personal finances can be optimized and
automated for a very low fee using high-end technology. To achieve that, we
built a software-only approach, which also helped create a new category: robo-
advisors. Over the past six years we've paired the expertise of our PhD-clad
research team with the exceptional talents of our engineering, product and
design teams to deliver sophisticated products and services to our clients
that are easy and fun to use. We have loyal clients from every state who trust
us with over $10 billion in assets... and we're just getting started.

We recently closed a $75 million round of funding from Tiger Global and are
rapidly growing our team. We are hiring across the board, but are specifically
looking for Backend and Data Engineers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront) (please
mention Hacker News in application).

------
msavelyev
Smart Host | Backend or Frontend Software Engineers | Berlin, Germany | Full-
time, Onsite | [https://smart-host.com](https://smart-host.com)

Smart Host is a VC backed, early stage, technology company, which helps hotels
make their guest data work. We collect, clean and enrich guest data from both
internal and external data sources. With our predictive models we generate
insightful guest profiles. The so derived guest characteristics are used to
tailor communication, marketing and products to guests' needs. As Smart Host
users are not experts in marketing tools, our product is focused on simplicity
and usability.

We use Java + Spring Framework on the backend and Javascript + React + Redux
on the frontend. It doesn't matter how much experience you have with those
frameworks/libraries, as long as you

\- can write code in Java or/and Javascript fluently;

\- make decisions rationally;

\- can explain your thinking process;

\- appreciate simple solutions;

\- are passionate about what you're doing;

\- are curious about how things are done;

\- pay attention to details;

\- keep things in order;

\- and are open to experiments.

If you feel like learning more about us, drop me a line: misha.s at smart-host
dot com.

------
maxcan
Atrium LTS | Mid/Sr. Machine Learning or NLP Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Full-Time The corporate legal industry has grown fat and comfortable
on the back of poor incentives structured around billable hours. Justin Kan's
Atrium ( [https://abovethelaw.com/2017/10/justin-kan-answers-the-
call-...](https://abovethelaw.com/2017/10/justin-kan-answers-the-call-..). )
is reinventing the world of corporate legal work and growing incredibly
quickly for a company founded just last year.

We are looking for experienced NLP (ideally) or ML generalist engineers to
build our automation team. The team is an army of one at the moment and has
headcount to rapidly grow throughout the year. We are looking for
entrepreneurial, experienced NLP/ML engineers to join and build amazing
products with us.

More details here [https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/ae5d6e6a-0110-4bec-98bc-
cbfbd94...](https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/ae5d6e6a-0110-4bec-98bc-cbfbd94..).

------
sumo89
_Wirewax_ | Front and back end developers, Dev ops, Data engineers | Onsite |
London & New York | [https://www.wirewax.com/](https://www.wirewax.com/) We
build awesome interactive videos and the platform to do it. The platform is
SaaS and powered by industry leading computer vision tech. The other half of
the business is agency style work adding interactivity to video, be it clips
for social media or whole episodes/seasons.

React, ES6, LessCSS, NodeJS, Python, Django, MongoDB, AWS

We're hiring for a whole bunch of positions as the company is growing:

LONDON, UK: Frontend Developer, Computer Vision Scientist, Product Designer,
Backend Developer, DevOps Engineer, Sales, Data Engineer, Frontend & Animation
Specialist Dev, QA & Automation Engineer

NEW YORK, USA: Sales, Office Assistant, Frontend & Animation Specialist Dev,
Fullstack Developer, QA Engineer

[https://www.wirewax.com/jobs](https://www.wirewax.com/jobs)

I'm a developer here, been here just over a year, happy to answer any
questions, henry at wirewax.com

------
do
Indeed | Full stack engineer (RoR or Java) | Onsite or remote | Austin TX |
Full time

We are looking for senior Java and Ruby engineers to join our team full-time.

Our Assessments team has a simple mission: help candidates get the right job.
We let people build a profile to demonstrate their knowledge, skills, and
abilities using job assessments… we’re trying to make the resume a thing of
the past. Our team is highly distributed geographically so this position is
open to remote candidates anywhere in the US or Canada as well as in our
offices in Austin and San Francisco.Our team is nimble and scrappy. We ship
new capabilities often and quickly by explicitly asking ourselves the 80/20
question a.k.a. the Pareto Principle.

You will:

Build the core functionality of our assessments platform and own design and
execution

Develop our API and integrations with external applicant tracking systems like
Greenhouse and Jobvite

Scale to serve 100M+ job seekers

Please apply here:

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Remote-Java-
Engi...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Remote-Java-
Engineer/8875)

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-
Eng...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-Engineer-
Ruby-on-Rails/7924)

Indeed provides a variety of benefits that help us focus on our mission of
helping people get jobs.

View our bounty of perks:
[http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits](http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits)

------
quasardb
Paris, France | ONSITE | Competitive Salary & Benefits | Full-time |
www.quasardb.net

We are looking for a C++ software engineer to join our core team. We do Modern
C++ 17.

[http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2018/02/12/cpp-software-
en...](http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2018/02/12/cpp-software-
engineer.html)

Apply at jobs@quasardb.net

------
kareemsabri
Mason [https://www.trymason.com](https://www.trymason.com) San Francisco |
Software Engineer | On-site

Email kareem [at] trymason [dot] com (CTO)

We're building AWS for front-end software -> functional, configurable,
framework-agnostic, codeless UI components served over API.

Tech stack: React, Redux, Go, Mongo, Hyperscript, Node

Compensation: $100K+ and real equity (we've raised only a large seed round)

------
j4mie
DabApps | Full Time Experienced Python/Django Engineer | ONSITE | Brighton, UK
(or possibly Cardiff, UK)

DabApps is looking for an experienced and highly-skilled senior Python
developer with excellent knowledge of Django and ideally Django REST
framework. We need a motivated technical leader with the architectural and
hands-on skills to help take us to the next level.

DabApps is one of Brighton's leading web and mobile app development agencies.
We are passionate about producing high-quality work that we and our clients
can be proud of. Our values are based on standards compliance and best
practice and we are constantly working to improve and streamline our
development process. We use open source technology wherever we can, and
contribute back to the open source community as much as possible.

More info and full job spec here:
[https://www.dabapps.com/careers/experienced-python-
engineer/](https://www.dabapps.com/careers/experienced-python-engineer/) \- if
you need any more information, please email jamie@dabapps.com

------
michelle_alto
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We're a Series B hypergrowth healthtech
startup in SF. We want to revolutionize an antiquated healthcare system and
connect patients, doctors, and insurance providers seamlessly for maximum
impact. Imagine yourself here:
[https://alto.com/about](https://alto.com/about) and come join us to save
patient lives!

To learn more about who we are and our engineering team values/culture, read
our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Also hear directly from our tech lead Amir here on how Alto makes an impact:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/altopharmacy#amir-
ghazvinia...](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/altopharmacy#amir-ghazvinian)

We're hiring:

\- Software Engineers:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797&ref=keyvalues](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797&ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Managers:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=744789&ref=keyvalues](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=744789&ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Designers:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=776829&ref=keyvalues](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=776829&ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Senior Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago |
VISA | [https://instructure.com](https://instructure.com)

Build open-source software to help people learn! We have two major products:

* Canvas is the most popular learning management system for teachers and students to manage grades, homework, quizzes, and more, used by all of the top schools around the world.

* Bridge is our new corporate HR platform for companies to better train and grow their employees.

You can check out [http://code.instructure.com](http://code.instructure.com)
to see our primary product, Canvas, and some of our open source tooling and
libraries.

We're hiring Senior Software Engineers and Software Engineers in Test (SET)
for a variety of tech stacks and platforms.

We have an engineering-driven culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech
conferences, millions of users who love us (search twitter or instagram for
#instructurecon) and use our products daily, and challenging engineering
problems that come with scaling one of most used sites on the Internet. Oh,
and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it! Join us by applying at
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r&team=Engineering)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above.

------
thong-le
People.ai | San Francisco | Sr. Software Engineer + other | Onsite | Visa |
Full-time | [https://people.ai](https://people.ai)

People.ai is the AI platform for data-driven enterprise companies. We're
building the world's largest self-updating business activity and relationship
graph. We're leveraging ML and AI to deliver real-time insights to business
leaders and executives. Our team members value one another, our customers,
radical transparency, and end-to-end ownership.

People.ai (YC S16) is headquartered in San Francisco, CA and is backed by
Silicon Valley’s top investors, including Lightspeed Venture Partners, GGV,
Index, and Shasta.

Customers include Lyft, Okta, Gainsight, Tanium, Cogniance, MemSQL, and dozens
of others we can't mention here. ;)

\- Sr. Software Engineers (Backend, API, Data, ML): [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
swe](http://bit.ly/peopleai-swe)

\- Head of Data Science: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-ds](http://bit.ly/peopleai-
ds)

\- Sr. Product Manager: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-pm](http://bit.ly/peopleai-pm)

\- Enterprise Customer Success Manager: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
csm](http://bit.ly/peopleai-csm)

\- Enterprise Account Executive: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
eae](http://bit.ly/peopleai-eae)

\- Digital Marketing Manager: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
dmm](http://bit.ly/peopleai-dmm)

Contact: thong[at]people.ai

------
kylemh
AutoGravity | Automative FinTech | Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Senior Web
Developer (React) Posting: [https://grnh.se/t0k82f1](https://grnh.se/t0k82f1)
Who We Are:
[https://www.autogravity.com/about](https://www.autogravity.com/about)

What We Offer: Competitive salary, and industry-leading benefits including:
paid health insurance for employee and beneficiaries, unlimited PTO,
relocation assistance, company MacBook Pro & iPhone, and $5,000 tuition
reimbursement.

Technologies You Will Use: React, Redux, Jest, Node, Webpack, Sass, and
Sentry.

What You'll Be Doing:

\-- Design and build new features for our Web app to enable delightful user
experiences

\-- Improve our code quality through writing unit tests, automation and
performing code reviews

\-- Share technical solutions and product ideas through design review, pair
programming, and tech discussions

\-- Work seamlessly in an agile environment with product managers and
designers to understand end-user requirements, formulate use cases, and
implement pragmatic and effective technical solutions

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
amackera
Ada Support | Front-End, Back-End, Web, and Machine Learning Developers |
Toronto, Ontario | Full-Time & On-Site

Ada Support is a venture-backed customer support automation company that
enables teams to easily leverage machine learning to provide instant answers
to their questions in chat. Companies like Coinbase, Medium, Shopify and Telus
are already using Ada to automate millions of conversations. We’re growing
quickly and are looking for driven, thoughtful and kind people to join us on
this journey. Our team is small, but extremely capable. We build beautiful and
functional products that we’re immensely proud of.

We are currently looking for machine learning, back-end, and front-end
developers to build new features for our rapidly changing AI product.

We are also looking for a web-developer to own the development of our website.

If any of these opportunities sound like a fit, feel free learn more and apply
at our website: [https://www.ada.support/jobs/](https://www.ada.support/jobs/)
or email me directly at anson@ada.support!

------
mhannon
MarketAccessTransformation (www.marketaccesstransformation.com) | Cambridge,
UK | ONSITE or REMOTE (UK) | Full-time |
AngularJS/Javascript/AWS/Python/Django/PostgreSQL | Lead Software Engineer |
£70k + Bonus + Pension

Market Access Transformation is a radical and disruptive startup that
revolutionises the way advice is exchanged between healthcare stakeholders
including payers, manufacturers, and the investment community.

I am looking for an experienced lead developer to help me lead and strengthen
a dedicated tech team of talented web software engineers/developers.

We are currently using Javascript and AngularJS on the front end with Python,
Django and PostgresSQL on the back end all sitting on AWS. We make use of
Jenkins, Selenium and also Trello and Slack to manage the work. We are
contantly evolving our stack and always looking for ways to improve how we do
things.

We are a remote team with folk in far-flung places and I need someone who is
comfortable working and leading in this environment.

Ideally you will be based in the UK but you will be happy to travel a bit.

Interview process consists of an initial 30-minute remote interview followed
by a further 60-minute interview - ideally face-to-face and somewhere in the
UK.

Experience of start-ups is important. We have ambitious plans to grow quickly
in an environment where data is sensitive, so any experience of scaling,
security and robustness would be helpful. For more information, please visit
[https://marketaccesstransformation.com//careers/lead-
enginee...](https://marketaccesstransformation.com//careers/lead-engineer/)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. mhannon@ at
marketaccesstransformation... etc.

------
fedesaravia
Citrusbyte | Remote | Experienced Software Engineer | citrusbyte.com

Citrusbyte is a software consultancy that believes in using simple tools to
solve problems. We build custom systems for both startups and enterprises -
You can see our portfolio for more information about our clients.

Our main offices are in Los Angeles and New York, but we work remotely with
people from all around the world.

Our engineers have experience in a consultative environment, excellent
communication skills and a desire to work with talented teams building
innovative products. We work closely with our clients, sharing our experience
to help them better define their products.

We are looking for Experienced Engineers and Solutions Architects:

On the backend, we value experience in Ruby (off Rails) and knowledge about
other languages like Elixir or Go.

On the frontend, we are searching for HTML, CSS and JavaScript experts that
are always learning and adapting to the ever-evolving frontend landscape.

Find out more at
[http://careers.citrusbyte.com?source=Hacker%20News](http://careers.citrusbyte.com?source=Hacker%20News)

------
lreisler
DynamiCare Health | Web Developer | $70K-$105K | REMOTE |
[https://www.dynamicarehealth.com](https://www.dynamicarehealth.com)

NOTE: MUST BE USA RESIDENT

Looking for a web developer to be an early, critical employee at DynamiCare
Health, to build technology to help people recover from substance addiction
(drugs, alcohol, & tobacco). Must live in the Eastern Time Zone, and Greater
Boston preferred.

We're looking for someone who is:

* Strong Ruby on Rails and Javascript full-stack developer. At least 2 years of experience in Rails.

* Committed to our mission of making addiction treatment dramatically more effective, accountable, and accessible.

* Experienced in building web apps / back-ends (>2 years experience)

* Familiar with HIPAA compliance

* Skilled in multiple areas and willing to wear many hats

* Independent, self-starter who does not need much guidance, but can also collaborate effectively on a team

Apply Here: [https://angel.co/dynamicare-health/jobs/339185-web-
developer](https://angel.co/dynamicare-health/jobs/339185-web-developer)

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Los
Angeles.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
greenrobot_de
ObjectBox | ioS Developer with C++ background | Seedstage | Fulltime /
Flexible | Munich or remote

The fastest way to access what we do:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D63F9euA6hE&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D63F9euA6hE&feature=youtu.be&t=7h15m1s)

Main responsibilities * Build the Objective C and Swift API for ObjectBox on
top of an existing C++ API * Build additional iOS specific components for
ObjectBox * Build components related to data synchronization

Requirements * You are a self-motivated, result-oriented coder who loves to
get stuff done * Professional Objective C and Swift project experience * Write
clear, modular, maintainable, and testable code * Deep CoreData knowledge (or
similar technologies) * Experience with Xcode build process and how to hook
into it * Experience with integrating C++ libraries into iOS apps * Solid
knowledge of SQLite or another database * Ability to write reliable multi-
threaded code * Performance awareness for your code, data structures, and
algorithms

What you get in return * The chance to work in one of Europe’s hottest
startups * An easy-going and super-friendly working environment – so far,
we’re all nerds * Exciting tasks with the option to learn and grow and take
over much more responsibilities as fits your skillset and personal goals *
Employee Shares are an option * Flexibility in every respect: No matter if you
just finished your degree or already have a family: We are flexible and
looking forward to design the job conditions and contract together with you to
match your needs * Adequate salary; central office in Munich; remote work is
possible

More info and jobs: [http://objectbox.io/jobs/](http://objectbox.io/jobs/)
Contact me via join@objectbox.io

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Full Stack Developer | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation + Visa
Assistance

Stylight is Europe’s leading style aggregator available in 17 countries
worldwide. The team behind Stylight are 100 style geeks and tech
professionals, a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from 20 nations all
around the globe (company language is English). Also we’re #1 Meetup organizer
in Munich, deeply involved in the local tech community. We organize daho.am,
our own annual developer conference. Grow with us: We’ll give you a personal
development budget, to go to conferences, buy books, etc. We are looking for
engineers who want to make an impact, having experience in Javascript, Java,
AWS, Agile, Ping pong

Check out our Jobs Page: [http://jobs.stylight.com/full-stack-
developer/?_pc=8639#appl...](http://jobs.stylight.com/full-stack-
developer/?_pc=8639#apply)

and Tech Blog: [https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

We're looking forward to meeting you!

~~~
stemuk
What exactly is a style aggregator?

------
MKK
Aurora Solar | [http://www.aurorasolar.com/](http://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE | Full Time | Senior Frontend, Senior Backend, Graphics
Engineer We are building the software platform that powers the solar industry.
Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar installers to build 3D
models of buildings and trees, simulate the impact of shading on a homeowner's
roof, design advanced solar systems, calculate the financial return of a solar
system and generate beautiful sales proposals. By enabling solar installers to
do all of this with just a few clicks, Aurora helps to reduce the cost of
solar installations and make solar energy more widely available.

Frontend Techstack: Ember, Coffee/Javascript, WebGL Backend Techstack: Ruby on
Rails, Python, Postgres

If you're interested in working with us, please apply online. Mention you're
from HN, provider your HN handle and let us know why Aurora is of interest and
what you've been working on lately.

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer (in polish): [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-
react-dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

~~~
milo_im
Do you also do ReactNative?

------
theSpaceOctopus
Drupal Engineer | Johns Hopkins University, Bloomberg School of Public Health
| Baltimore, Maryland, United States | ONSITE

Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health's Office of External Affairs
is hiring a Drupal engineer with experience building large-scale websites in
Drupal 8.

Since its founding in 1916, the Bloomberg School has advanced research,
education and practice to create solutions to public health problems around
the world.

Faculty, staff and students have helped eradicate smallpox, made water safe to
drink, improved child survival, reduced the spread of HIV and uncovered the
dangers of tobacco smoke.

The Office of External Affairs is seeking a Drupal 8 Engineer to help
architect a Drupal 8 website as we migrate jhsph.edu from our current CMS,
SiteExecutive, to Drupal 8.

This is a 3-year position starting approximately May 2018 ending May 2021.

Full job description - [https://jobs.jhu.edu/job/Baltimore-Drupal-8-Engineer-
MD-2120...](https://jobs.jhu.edu/job/Baltimore-Drupal-8-Engineer-
MD-21205/458954100/)

------
faberbrain
1bios | Senior Software Engineer | Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA | FULL-TIME, ONSITE
or REMOTE | hello+hn@1bios.co

About 1bios:

We provide a health management platform for healthcare providers and health
insurers. Our company is relatively young, and this opening would get you in
on the ground floor, positioning you to have real impact on our engineering
decisions and company culture.

Our stack: ruby, rails, javascript, typescript, react, mongo, postgres, thrift

What we are looking for:

Do you not only want to see a problem done, but see it done cleanly in a way
that makes you proud? Do you appreciate elegance, but despise implicitness and
magic? Is code and system design something you like to really think about
before tackling a problem? Do you like to discuss architecture with other
engineers who care deeply about the quality of their code? Do you wish you
were writing in a statically typed functional programming language a la
Haskell, but are also satisfied applying those same concepts to more wild west
contexts like Ruby and JS? If this resonates with you, please get in touch!

Email us at hello+hn@1bios.co

------
d-ward
Giant Monkey ([https://giantmonkey.de](https://giantmonkey.de)) | Berlin | On-
site | Full-time

# Company

Giant Monkey Software Engineering GmbH is an agile company for software
engineering. We develop web-based software in the health and culture sector.

# Main product

Our primary product is gomus, the software for visitor management in museums.
[https://gomus.de](https://gomus.de)

# Job description

Your job will be developing the leading visitor management software for
museums. We build the most technologically advanced web-based software for
museums. With GraphQL, Angular, Ruby on Rails and Kubernetes.

We need you to support us with frontend programming with angular 5+, including
orchestrating components and services communicating with backend services.

Together with your team, consisting of young, highly motivated software
engineers, we want to push the world of museums forward. Allowing better and
easier access to culture. Taking advantage of digital media in order to reach
younger generations.

You will take on the following duties:

* Programming fontend web applications

* Writing tests and documentation

* Designing and architecting new features

* Working together with colleagues and management as a team.

* You will be the 11th full time member of our team so expect to take on responsibility.

More info:

* [https://gomus.de/de/jobs/](https://gomus.de/de/jobs/)

# Contact

kontakt@giantmonkey.de

------
oladon
ChatLingual | Full-Stack Developer (Node.js) | Denver, Colorado | Full-Time |
ONSITE

ChatLingual gives businesses access to new markets by removing one of the
oldest barriers to entry: language. We've built a platform that allows people
to communicate in 89 languages, which companies can use to support their
customers around the world. We are looking for an experienced, broadly-skilled
developer to join our team as we grow. This is a senior position.

Stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, and Angular hosted on AWS.

More details can be found on AngelList
([http://bit.ly/fullstack_details](http://bit.ly/fullstack_details)) or by
emailing us at 42@chatlingual.com.

Investors include: Foundry Group, Royal Street VC

Oversight team includes: Jeff Rohr[0], Former CFO at Deloitte; Ben Rifkin[1],
Partner at Royal Street Ventures; Tim Joyce[2], Former CIO of Xerox Customer
Care; Lucas Dickey[3], Head of Product at Stealth Co (an a16z portfolio
company)

Feel free to post comments with feedback/questions here as well — I'll be
around.

[0] Jeff Rohr:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr)

[1] Ben Rifkin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin)

[2] Tim Joyce: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-
ab25081](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-ab25081)

[3] Lucas Dickey:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey)

------
ericslandry
Rockport Networks | Distributed Storage Engineer, Professional Services, FPGA
Verification, Product Managers | Ottawa, Canada | Onsite |
[https://rockportnetworks.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://rockportnetworks.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

At Rockport we’re challenging the traditional data center network architecture
of the past three decades. Our Autonomous Networking model is an entirely new
approach which boosts performance and delivers such remarkable power savings
that it’s been acknowledged as a sustainable technology. Our leadership is an
A-team of seasoned professionals who’ve launched multiple start-ups and also
worked in some of the largest companies in the industry. They’ve come together
at Rockport, united and inspired by the incredible vision behind the company’s
products. At Rockport, you will come to work every day, knowing your efforts
are helping shape a faster, cleaner option for the unrelenting growth in the
world’s storage and processing of data.

------
silasdavis
Monax | Systems Reliability Engineer | ONSITE | Edinburgh or London | £60k -
£80k + equity (ESOP)

Monax were pioneers of permissioned ledgers and smart contracts responsible
for the Hyperledger Burrow project. We are using the technology we have
developed to build a legal agreements network to allow new and more efficient
forms of legal transacting, exploiting the benefits of various decentralised,
distributed, and masterless technologies. (Our website reflects a previous
iteration of the company)

You would work on the deployment of sets of blockchain validators to the cloud
along with supporting services using Kubernetes. The role will be implementing
and honing testing and continuous deployment of our blockchain node (Burrow),
encryption services, and smart contract middleware. We need to blend existing
distributed technologies with newer decentralised ones in a principled way and
have the ability to recover gracefully from failures. Considering the ambient
security environment and what falls through the cracks between systems will be
essential.

You would work with our technical CEO who has developed much of our existing
deployment and our CTO as part of the platform team. Most of our code is
written in Go, Solidity, and JavaScript. We will deploy GCE, AWS, OpenShift,
bare metal data centres, and personal servers. Our technical work interacts
with economics and law in a way we think is very interesting. Join us.

We have workspace in Edinburgh and East London. We like to mix flexible remote
work with quality weekly face-to-face time, but will consider personal
preferences and circumstances. Commuting distance strongly preferred but not
absolute requirement.

For more details and to apply:
[https://monax.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://monax.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5)

------
folz
Thistle (thistle.co) | VP Engineering, Senior Software Engineer, Product
Manager | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime, Onsite

Thistle is an early stage food-tech startup empowering our customers to eat
better. We design high-quality plant-based food and serve it throughout
California. We don’t want to be just another meal-kit company and have some
key differentiators from our competitors: we put the nutritional wellness of
our customers first, we make delicious meals that people actually enjoy
eating, and unlike most food startups, we are both profitable and growing
fast.

We are hiring experienced software engineers, product managers, and a VP of
Engineering so we can scale to meet our customer demand and operational needs.
Stack is Python, Django, Javascript, React, React Native. We value good
engineering practices: we write maintainable code, review each others' work,
use tests and static analysis tools to help catch mistakes, and have a CI
pipeline to release often.

If you care about making peoples' lives better through good food or if you're
interested in the challenges of delivering nutrition at scale, you'll love it
at Thistle. Any questions, drop me a line: rodney 𝒶𝓉 thistle 𝒹ℴ𝓉 co

Sr Swe:
[https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/37920722-87e2-40cf-983e-ad2...](https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/37920722-87e2-40cf-983e-ad23a9b6b30b)

PM:
[https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/b0f47928-7f09-41f7-be43-b8f...](https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/b0f47928-7f09-41f7-be43-b8fa9886aad9)

VP Eng:
[https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/749b80e4-f1f3-4aa5-8ef2-6ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/749b80e4-f1f3-4aa5-8ef2-6ae04a151914)

------
loeber
Coalition | Front-End Engineer, Data Scientist | San Francisco, CA | Onsite,
Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small team of security
experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans building
a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk assessment to
make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to educate clients and
mitigate risk where possible. We've raised $10m recently.

We are looking to expand our 9-person engineering team with another data
scientist and dedicated front-end engineer. These roles come with significant
amounts of responsibility and autonomy. The data science role in particular is
quite broad: areas of focus include expanding on our novel computational
statistical tools for risk-assessment and optimizing our overall insurance
portfolio.

Our front-end is in React, our back-end is in Python 3.6, and our
infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also always open to new technologies;
we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
vividcortexjobs
VividCortex | Kubernetes/Docker Contractor | Remote in the US | 3-6 month
project

To learn more, email us at jobs@vividcortex.com or check out
vividcortex.com/careers.

VividCortex is a database monitoring platform that gives developers and DBAs
deep visibility into the database. We have a fast-growing customer base of
well-known companies, and a tremendous reputation in our market for delivering
a high-quality, innovative solution for database performance problems.

The Kubernetes / Docker Contractor will to join the site reliability team to
architect and help us build and deploy our next-generation infrastructure. The
scope of the project is to containerize all of our customer-facing and
internal services, and manage their deployment and lifecycle via Kubernetes
following the Infrastructure-As-Code paradigm. We're looking to make this
happen with AWS-hosted Kubernetes (preferably via EKS) using Terraform, Consul
and Ansible as auxiliary technologies. May turn into a long term opportunity
if both sides find it to be a good arrangement.

------
notainc
Hiring Rails / JS engineer -- mainly using React.js / Rails / MongoDB / Golang

Nota, inc. is a profitable web startup with an office in Kyoto. Nota's
[https://gyazo.com](https://gyazo.com) screenshot app is used by nearly 10
million people every month and its new organized-for-you note service
[https://scrapbox.io](https://scrapbox.io) is rapidly growing in popularity
among developers, startups, and researchers.

We're looking for a rails/JS engineer to join our Kyoto office or work
remotely but from the japan time zone. We have a casual and friendly work
atmosphere with our CEO having lived in silicon valley for several years. Some
japanese language is useful but not absolutely required!

Check out the job post: [https://en-
jp.wantedly.com/projects/171964](https://en-jp.wantedly.com/projects/171964)
(it's in japanese so maybe you'll need to translate it)

------
jrbapna
Trove Apps | Lead Developer | ATLANTA, GA OR REMOTE | North America timezone

We’re a small team building SaaS products across various platforms. Our team
of 11 is distributed in North America, Europe, and Asia.

I’m the founder. I bootstrapped Trove to just under 1M ARR in 14 months. We’re
positioned for solid growth over the next few years, and I’m looking for a
highly skilled lead engineer who can take over all of our development efforts
as well as allow me to focus on the other aspects of the business.

A couple of things I’m looking for in a candidate (in no particular order):

    
    
        - the ability to multitask in a very fast paced environment.
    
        - highly skilled on both the frontend and backend. our stack is React + Rails.
    
        - solid fundamental understanding of how quality software is built, and best practices. 
    
        - an understanding of UI/UX, and a keen “eye” for design.  this is difficult to gauge, but its very important that we’re on a similar wavelength.
    
        - The ability to put development efforts in the context of business and customer needs. must be able to distinguish between what is “fun” and what’s “mission critical”. this is harder than it sounds.. emotions have a way of clouding judgement.
    
        - Fast speed and a high level of output. you should be able to deliver at least 2-3x faster than most. I work extremely fast so I expect as much from our lead engineer. I value execution much more than perfection.
    

Salary range: 90-120k USD with possibility of significant equity after 6
months. The equity offer will be significantly higher than those offered by VC
funded startups or a comparable ARR company with our growth trajectory. I
understand the key role you'll play in our growth, and am looking for someone
who will be in it for the long-haul.

If you’re interested, reach out via email: jrbapna@gmail.com.

------
sankyo
Dividend Solar | San Francisco, CA | Sr Software Dev | Full-Time | Clojure |
Remote | local

At Dividend we are providing financing for residential solar installations and
soon Home Energy loans (windows, furnace, etc.)

Our stack includes a Clojure API that allows solar installers to push their
projects through the pipeline from prospect status all the way to in service.
We also have a Clojurescript web app that is based on re-frame. We deploy on
heroku and use RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL, SendGrid, and other services. You will
work with a small development team less than 10 people that include 2 remote.
We collaborate with our product team using agile and try to stick to the
manifesto. We are in the FiDi in SF, also have offices in San Diego, and
Austin.

If you do not know Clojure, but are motivated to get fluent in a short time,
consider applying.

[https://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=dividend&l=San%20Francisco%2C%...](https://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=dividend&l=San%20Francisco%2C%20CA&vjk=b8c592b0a2e6ccd2)

------
bplatta
Pimes.com | 3rd Software Engineer | Bogotá | Remote/Onsite

jobs@pimes.com

Mission-Driven, For-Profit, Online Lender to Small and Medium Sized Businesses
in Developing Markets.

Pimes (formerly Include Capital) accelerates the success of profitable small
businesses led by motivated, capable and ethical entrepreneurs in select
developing markets by providing access to innovative and comprehensive debt
financing. At the same time, we offer our investors market returns and access
to a new asset class. But we have our sights set on much more than lending in
developing markets!

Our engineering team aims to be humble (i.e. no jerks) and disciplined,
considering ideas, testing them (sometimes in production), and moving fast. As
the third engineer you'll be expected to do it all: architecture, data
modeling, frontend, product and UI design, even deploy ML models.

Our Stack: AWS, Lambda, Django, Python, Java, frontend is custom design with
jquery (dont worry, its clean, considering React for some apps), Docker,
Fabric, CircleCI, DynamoDB, CI/CD, Segment IO for data pipeline.

jobs@pimes.com

------
NulabAmsHR
Nulab - Amsterdam, NL - Java/Golang Developer - Onsite, full-time -
[https://nulab-inc.com/](https://nulab-inc.com/)

Nulab is a Japanese company with headquarters in Fukuoka, Japan and offices in
Tokyo, Kyoto, Singapore, New York and recently opened in Amsterdam. We make
software that supports effective communication and collaboration. Our three
products are Typetalk, Cacoo and Backlog.

We are looking for a Java/Golang Dev to join our new Amsterdam office. Full
job description: [https://nulab-inc.com/about/careers/javagolang-developer-
cac...](https://nulab-inc.com/about/careers/javagolang-developer-cacoo/)

Our interview steps: screening call -> dev team interview -> interview with
one of the co-founders

Unfortunately visa sponsorship is not available for this position, so it is
only open to EU citizens or candidates who already have an EU work permit.
Sorry!

Feel free to email me with any questions at charlotte@nulab.co.jp

------
creatordeck
Creator Deck Media | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://www.creatordeckmedia.com](http://www.creatordeckmedia.com)

Creator Deck Media is an innovative media company specializing in creating
useful and personalized content that resonates with highly defined customer
niches. Creator Deck Media capitalizes on its core values to listen,
understand, and translate a vision to an idea or product that can elevate and
inspire its viewers.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/creator-deck-
media](https://www.keyvalues.com/creator-deck-media)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[http://www.creatordeckmedia.com/careers/?ref=keyvalues](http://www.creatordeckmedia.com/careers/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Main technologies: Ruby on Rails HTML CSS Javascript AWS SES, S3
Cloud hosted backed with AWS

------
neomantra
Neomantra | Software Engineer | C++ | Greenwich, CT | Full-time

Neomantra is a small engineering-focused firm creating the next generation of
trading products and services. Led by electronic trading veterans, we empower
our clients in the modern algorithmic financial markets.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with an emphasis on C++. You will be
building low-latency market data and trade execution services in a high-
performance computing environment. You will also work on our messaging and
data fabrics.

No finance industry experience is necessary -- just a passion to design and
build great software systems.

Required Skills:

\- Strong C++ skills, including templates and class design

\- Familiarity with modern C++ standards (we use C++14/17), Boost, STL

Suggested Skills:

\- API Design and Distributed Messaging Systems

\- HPC techniques, Multi thread/core systems programming

\- Networking and low-latency

\- Low-level debugging and performance tuning

Email jobs@neomantra.com to apply. For more information about the role, our
company, and our technology stack, please visit
[https://www.neomantra.com/careers](https://www.neomantra.com/careers)

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.thread.com](https://www.thread.com)

Our mission is to help people to feel happier and more self-confident by
making it easy to dress well. We do this using a combination of human stylists
and powerful machine learning algorithms to recommend each guy the perfect
things just for them—in their size, budget, and style—which they can then buy
in one place.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/thread](https://www.keyvalues.com/thread)

Here are our open roles:

\- Frontend Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Frontend Engineer (Freelance): [https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer-freelance?ref=...](https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-engineer-
freelance?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Designer (Freelance):
[https://www.thread.com/jobs/freelance_product_designer?ref=k...](https://www.thread.com/jobs/freelance_product_designer?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Some of the technologies we use to build Thread include: Python,
Django, ReactJS, PostgreSQL, Redis, Debian, Docker, Memcache, nginx, Ansible,
Jenkins, Gunicorn, Luigi, Pandas, scikit-learn, git.

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~50) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b8...](https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://blog.figma.com/building-a-
professional-design-tool-o...](https://blog.figma.com/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra, Rust

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
ffmanan
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

Infrastructure Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1029564](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1029564)

Android Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217579](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217579)

Senior Web Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794)

Backend Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Senior
Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE

Sourcegraph builds developer tools for teams. As a programmer, you spend hours
every day trying to answer simple questions with outdated, single-player tools
that force you to constantly context-switch away from your code. Sourcegraph
gives development teams lightning-fast code search across all their code along
with full code intelligence (jump-to-def, mouse-over docs, find-refs, etc.) in
an easy-to-use web app.

We're a small team founded by Stanford and Palantir alumni. Our users and
customers span programmers across the world, influential open-source authors,
and companies large and small. Our technical challenges include scaling code
analysis and search to every codebase in the world.

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs)

------
JakeWesorick
Quikly | Detroit, MI | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.quikly.com](https://www.quikly.com)

Quikly is an industry-leading digital marketing platform empowering marketers
to consistently acquire, activate and retain customers resulting in superior
ROI. Trusted by leading brands, Quikly leverages elements of consumer
psychology and delivers highly effective and measurable results across nearly
every marketing initiative.

We are looking for a financially-minded and metrics-driven Director of
Operations to organize and oversee the daily operations of our company. You
will measure, analyze, and manage the organization’s key performance
indicators to aid Quikly in achieving its strategic and financial goals.

Other openings: Senior Accountant, Data Analyst, Business Development
Representative, Director of Product Management, Account Executive.

Apply at [http://jobs.quikly.com/](http://jobs.quikly.com/) for the Director
of Operations and other openings.

------
cooltoast
Picnic | Front-End, Full-Stack, ML Engineering | SF | Full Time, Onsite

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care through a personal
health timeline. We do the dirty work of fetching and parsing any record from
any doctor, anywhere in the US. Beyond serving patients directly, we partner
with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who sponsor PicnicHealth accounts
for research volunteers. Through this work we’re building data sets that power
cutting edge medical research. We’re going through a period of extreme growth
— on track for 20x over the next year, coming off our recent $1M finish in
Google Cloud’s Machine Learning Startup Competition.

Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes.

Learn more at
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs)

------
mgalgs
Directangular | Full-time | San Diego, CA

We're looking for an experienced full-stack web developer to help take our
products to the next level.

We're a full-stack shop doing everything from Django to ReactJS to Kubernetes,
and everything in between. We use, love, and believe in Open Source. Our
architecture is modern and our infrastructure is cutting edge. Our code runs
at scale, where #perfmatters.

In the past year and a half we've grown from 0 to 200,000+ daily active users.
We're shipping new features and scaling like crazy!

Job description:

\- Full time

\- 95% remote (Every Friday we meet up for a hack+lunch session somewhere
around San Diego county)

\- Main stack: Django, Django REST Framework, ReactJS, Webpack, Postgres,
Redis, memcached, Celery, RabbitMQ, nginx

\- Other technologies: Kubernetes, WebRTC, Janus, ffmpeg

\- Competitive pay and equity

\- Full benefits

\- Company-sponsored conference attendance (Pycon, SCALE, Kubecon, etc.)

\- Company provided laptop that candidate gets to keep

Requirements:

\- Bachelor's or greater in any field of Engineering or CS

\- 5+ years of Django development

\- ReactJS

\- Linux

\- git

\- AWS

\- Experience with Jenkins is a plus

\- UX expertise is a big plus

Apply:
[https://angel.co/directangular/jobs](https://angel.co/directangular/jobs)

------
perrylaj
Inductive Automation | Graphic/UX Design, Build Engineer, Software Engineer,
QA Engineer, Sales, Admin | Folsom, CA | ONSITE (partial remote possible) |
Full Time | [https://inductiveautomation.com](https://inductiveautomation.com)

Inductive Automation is a bootstrapped and growing industrial automation
software company looking to add technical contributors to our core
development/quality teams, as well as sales, support, and design roles across
the company.

IA offers full health benefits, competitive compensation, great work-life
balance and a chance to make a global impact in how the world produces goods
through our software.

See all our openings at:
[https://inductiveautomation.com/about/careers/](https://inductiveautomation.com/about/careers/)

Contact jobs@inductiveautomation.com for questions about company/business or
to apply.

Technical questions can be posted here, or reach me via email
pjones(at)inductiveautomation.com.

------
naftaliharris
SentiLink | Backend, Security, and Machine Learning Engineers | San Francisco
| ONSITE

SentiLink is reinventing identity, beginning with financial services in the
United States. The current system is broken: SSN's are used as both a username
and a password, but after repeated data breaches are also effectively semi-
public. Identity-verification data isn't shared, so the same fraudsters target
every company and consumers have to continually reverify themselves with
different institutions. Billions of dollars are lost every year to criminals
who are very rarely caught or punished. SentiLink is building the arbiter of
identity to bring identity into the 21st century.

Our investors include former co-founders and C-level execs at PayPal,
Palantir, Affirm, Visa, and Citibank, including Max Levchin (SciFi) and Hans
Morris (Nyca Partners).

Apply here: [https://angel.co/sentilink/jobs](https://angel.co/sentilink/jobs)
or email me (first name at sentilink.com).

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | Software Engineer | Soho, London, UK | ONSITE, FULL TIME We
are a tech-focused energy supplier for the UK market and we're looking for
diligent software engineers to join our team.

Our small, multi-discipline engineering team builds and maintains a platform
that processes over £180m annually for over 160k customers.

Server-side, we mainly use Python. Our public site is powered by Django and
the Django-REST-framework - we also use Pandas, Numpy and Jupyter for analysis
and forecasting, plus Celery for background tasks.

We use AWS heavily, employing most of the "Hashistack" (eg Packer, Consul,
Terraform) as part of a continuous deployment pipeline.

This is a rare opportunity to use technology to help fight climate change
through helping the UK to use green technology and renewable energy sources.

Further details on the role and how to apply here:
[https://octopus.energy/careers/back-end-
developer/](https://octopus.energy/careers/back-end-developer/)

------
botskonet
Emprise | Regular and Senior Web Application Developers | Connecticut,
Virginia, possibly remote (US Only)

[https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Emprise-Corporation/jobs/Web-
Appl...](https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Emprise-Corporation/jobs/Web-Application-
Developer-
bd3172fc1e203f7e?sjdu=Zzi_VW2ygsY1fzh3Ma9ZsE4zIT1NTXCwgFBhdjeTC3Nuj9pWEvgDNfjZpkFf3gkAQDtc7wOGy7H378QyryHm6A&tk=1c7kgu88sbul3fee&vjs=3)

[https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Emprise-
Corporation/jobs/Senior-S...](https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Emprise-
Corporation/jobs/Senior-Software-Developer-02c810b57476a95e)

We're looking for Javascript developers, though HTML/CSS experience is
important too.

We use Angular, lodash, bootstrap, and a ton of smaller libs. We're soon going
to support ES6 too.

A group of people trying our best to build an awesome and ever-improving
application and we're looking for talented, passionate developers.

------
lillian_vargas
Seeking PHP Experts | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full Time |
[https://careers.sharpspring.com](https://careers.sharpspring.com)

SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers with deep knowledge of PHP
to join our development team onsite in Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of
dedicated individuals working to provide the best service possible to our
customers using the most innovative solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent
benefits and an engaging workplace with talented, friendly coworkers. This
position will give you the chance to work with the latest technologies and
come up with creative solutions to problems across a wide range of projects.
Ownership of product modules is encouraged, and as a member of our team, your
contributions will have a positive impact on thousands of customers spanning
the globe. We work in an agile environment where input from every developer is
welcomed and everyone’s voice is heard.

------
DripEngineering
Drip (www.Drip.com) - Minneapolis, MN | Salt Lake City, UT | Full Time | ON-
SITE | Now Hiring Senior Ruby on Rails Developers and Senior DevOps Engineer!

As a fast-growing startup, Drip is backed by two of the tech industry’s most
prominent venture capital firms and has quickly become one of the most
cutting-edge and beloved products in our space. We are a small product team
within Leadpages, an early-stage tech company, which has made #297 on the 2017
Inc. 5000 list and named a Top Workplace for the past three years in a row! To
learn more about us, we invite you to visit our Instagram, Facebook and About
pages.

Now that the introductions have been made… here’s what we’re using:

Drip is a beautiful Ruby app that’s built on Rails 5, AWS, Lamda, DynamoDB,
Kinesis, JSON, Sidekiq, Redis for caching, ElasticSearch, Ansible, Flight,
PostgreSQL, Vanilla JS and Elm.

If anything caught your eye, we’d love to hear from you! We currently have
opportunities available for:

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer (Minnesota) =>
[http://bit.ly/2E4dgMB](http://bit.ly/2E4dgMB)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer (Utah) =>
[http://bit.ly/2CSgOQS](http://bit.ly/2CSgOQS)

\- Senior DevOps Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2F255oZ](http://bit.ly/2F255oZ)

These are all full-time positions with exceptional benefits! We also offer
generous relocation packages to help you relocate to either beautiful
Minneapolis, MN, or the spectacular Salt Lake City area, UT if you are open to
relocating.

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at
Tiffany.Lewandowski@Drip.com (no agencies or 3rd parties, please!)

Let’s build something awesome!

------
bhurtt
Symplicity | DC Metro (Arlington/Clarendon VA) | Front-end and Full Stack
(Javascript/PHP) Engineers. We are building software to power the future of
the workforce. Students use our flagships to find their first job,
Universities use our product to increase employability outcomes and employers
use it to find talent. We are growing (quickly!)

Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/symplicity/1aca82b3-53a8-4dfe-93c3-e85...](https://jobs.lever.co/symplicity/1aca82b3-53a8-4dfe-93c3-e8546f80c98f)

Software Engineer I:
[https://jobs.lever.co/symplicity/bcd6fdbb-8212-4b3f-a545-382...](https://jobs.lever.co/symplicity/bcd6fdbb-8212-4b3f-a545-3828bb7d648b)

Front End Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/symplicity/b0bdaec0-5fac-4a5b-9324-cb1...](https://jobs.lever.co/symplicity/b0bdaec0-5fac-4a5b-9324-cb1a7ec223de)

------
chesserik
Chess.com | Vue.js-focused Full-stack Developer | Remote

Apply here:
[https://goo.gl/forms/KHfCPoKpmJyztNeB3](https://goo.gl/forms/KHfCPoKpmJyztNeB3)

Want to see your code used by millions of passionate chess players? Chess.com
is looking for Vue.js-focused Full-stack engineers who take pride in writing
quality code and working with a great team.

\- Solid experience with Vue.js and component-based architecture \- Deep
understanding of Javascript (ES6) \- Comfortable with PHP and templating
languages (Symfony/Twig, Laravel/Blade, etc) \- Ability to comfortably build
user interfaces from existing SCSS/html templates \- Enjoy building products
and features and putting them in the hands of users \- Experience working in a
Vagrant PHP-based environment \- e2e testing, CircleCI, GitHub Pull Request
workflow \- Bonus: Knowledge of PWA, Service Workers, Webpack, and performance
optimization \- Bonus: Experience with Node.js \- Bonus: Passion for chess

------
uristurist
Imaginato | Developers & Analysts | Qingdao, China | On-site | Full-time, and
interns | VISA | $Negotiable(local rates+)

A mostly Chinese development company with around 50 staff are looking to
expand. We're always on the lookout for the positions mentioned below.

We're based in the seaside city of Qingdao, pretty much in the center of
downtown. If you're someone who'd love a short stint (hopefully at least two
years) or a long-term commitment in China, then this is the opportunity for
you!

You'll be working in an environment where all communication can be done in
English(though be prepared for a challenge as you'll encounter different
levels of English ability)

Salaries are competitive locally.

We are currently looking for: • Developers (Full Stack / IOS / Android / React
Native / Web / NodeJS / Magento / Front-end / Back-end / Java) • Product
people (UX/UI) • Business Analysts (Get those requirements!) • Data Analysts
(Big Data) Email me at mark@imaginato.com

~~~
hopefulkid
Can you give a range?

------
Barry_Vickers
Ireland (Athlone), ONSITE Senior Engineers (Core Java or JEE, or C++ or
Python) ~~~~ We have a number of open positions in Ericsson Athlone for senior
and experienced engineers. If you have Core Java or JEE, or C++ or Python, I'd
love to hear from you. You can see all the positions here:
[https://jobs.ericsson.com/search/?q=&locationsearch=Athlone](https://jobs.ericsson.com/search/?q=&locationsearch=Athlone)

The positions are ONSITE, but if you are not already based here Ericsson will
help with the cost of relocation and VISA etc. There are many great reasons to
join Ericsson, here are just a couple:
[https://www.ericsson.com/careers/blog/career-topics/life-
at-...](https://www.ericsson.com/careers/blog/career-topics/life-at-
ericsson/barryv/ericsson-software-campus-athlone-ireland/) Barry

------
Adidominick
Civis Analytics |Chicago, IL|Full-Time, Onsite

Civis Analytics helps businesses use data to gain a competitive advantage in
how they identify, attract, and engage loyal customers and employees. With a
powerful combination of best-in-class proprietary data, cutting-edge software
solutions, and an interdisciplinary team of data scientists, developers, and
survey science experts, Civis works with Fortune 500 companies, and the
country’s largest nonprofits, to make data-driven decision-making essential to
how the world’s best companies do business.

Hiring for: DevOps Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/civisanalytics/jobs/1056864#app](https://boards.greenhouse.io/civisanalytics/jobs/1056864#app)
Lead DevOps Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/civisanalytics/jobs/1060642#app](https://boards.greenhouse.io/civisanalytics/jobs/1060642#app)

------
peterlai
Emburse (YC W16) | Software Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.emburse.com/](https://www.emburse.com/)

Emburse is a corporate credit card platform that generates virtual and
physical credit cards with specific budget restrictions. We manage both
traditional corporate card expenses like T&E as well as backend vendor
payments.

Emburse is built using Python/Django and is deployed on Heroku for development
and AWS for production. We're looking for someone to join us as one of the
first few employees and who would be comfortable embracing sizable
infrastructure responsibilities which include:

* Maintaining a PCI-compliant environment on AWS

* Augmenting our credit card transaction processing capabilities

* Designing new expense management features

Check out [https://www.emburse.com/emburse-
hiring/](https://www.emburse.com/emburse-hiring/) for more information about
our company and the role we're looking to fill.

~~~
misthop
For onsite positions it really helps to say where you are based

------
mikeydelamonde
MVF | Platform and Software Engineers | Onsite | London, UK | £80-100K

MVF is the leading Customer Generation platform, helping transform how
businesses find new customers. Our innovative marketing software delivers
massive volumes of leads to our clients, sourced and optimised through a wide
array of digital marketing channels.

We're growing fast (30% YoY) but still keeping it real, having come 2nd in the
Sunday Times Best Companies to work for, 2018.

Technology and Data drives our growth and we are hiring experienced Engineers
to come and lead an expansion in our Tech Team.

\- Senior Platform Engineer
[https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/1063565](https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/1063565)

\- Senior Software Engineer
[https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/966915](https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/966915)

Interview: Phone call > MVF code-test > 1/2 Day on-site > Offer

Get in touch to find out where we're going next.

------
varunjuice
Moveworks | AI Insights Analyst | Mountain View, CA | Onsite |
[https://moveworks.ai/](https://moveworks.ai/)

Moveworks.ai is an enterprise SaaS company based in Mountain View, CA founded
by entrepreneurs that have a proven track record of scale and exits. The
company is comprised of PhDs, engineers, and designers from Facebook, Google,
Amazon, Tsinghua University, and Stanford University. The company is backed by
prominent investors, highly successful CIOs, and notable artificial
intelligence experts.

RESPONSIBILITIES \- Utilize Moveworks AI platform to provide customers with
unprecedented insights into their data \- Compare customer data against
industry standard benchmarks to provide operational insight \- Use AI insights
to partner with product team in order to build the right set of features that
maximize value customers get from Moveworks platform \- Partner with pre-sales
team to present findings and insights to C-level leaders \- Automate the
process of analyzing data, building models, and visualizing results \- Present
findings and insights to C-level leaders at clients (Mostly F500 companies)

REQUIREMENTS \- 5+ years of experience in a quantitative role \- BA/BS/MS in
Math, Economics, Statistics, Engineering, Computer Science, or other
quantitative field (advanced degrees are a plus) \- Proficiency in SQL and
Python \- Experience in a startup and/or consulting environment is desirable
\- Self-motivated with the ability to work independently \- Strong
communication and organizational skills \- Proven track-record of using data
and analysis to affect strategic business decisions

Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/moveworks.ai/1bc97571-2a8f-48f0-bf84-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/moveworks.ai/1bc97571-2a8f-48f0-bf84-8f871ad91bfb)
If you have questions, send a message to jobs [a t] moveworks.ai

------
eosrei
Udacity | Multiple | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai, São
Paulo, New Delhi | ONSITE, FULL-TIME, INTERNS |
[https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Udacity's mission is to democratize education. We're an online learning
platform offering groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial
intelligence, machine learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused
on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity is making innovative
technologies such as self-driving cars available to a global community of
aspiring technologists, while also enabling learners at all levels to skill up
with essentials like programming, web and app development.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, Python, Node.js, React, Java, Ruby, or
Haskell depending on team.

Open positions in Engineering, Data, Design, and Marketing:
[https://grnh.se/cuagoq2](https://grnh.se/cuagoq2)

------
gcoleman
Gaming Realms | Multiple tech positions | London | Onsite

Gaming Realms creates, develops and markets interactive online gaming
applications, including slingo, slots and casino real-money products. We're
looking for 4 roles across infrastructure, development and QA.

We are looking for:

\- Infrastructure Manager: Lead a team of 4 who oversee all our
infrastructure: AWS, Google Cloud, colo, private cloud deployments across US,
Europe and Asia. There is also a growing desktop support element to support
PCI compliance.

It's a hands on role so you'll need to be comfortable in the terminal,
scripting etc. We are heavy users of puppet so you'll need a DevOps mindset,
and know how AWS and Linux work. The job involves guiding the direction of the
tech, managing a team, managing costs. You'll have the freedom to innovate the
tech and team structure as long as the job gets done.

Full job spec [http://bit.ly/2EZis9f](http://bit.ly/2EZis9f)

\- Junior Java Developer: join a team of 6 developers working on our backend
platform. You'll be joining a sub team specialising in remote gaming
integrations so interest in integration projects would be great (idempotent
requests, how to deal with timeouts..). It's a junior role so we're not too
fussed about specific technologies but it does involve working with third
parties a lot so good troubleshooting and communication skills are key.

Full job spec: [http://bit.ly/1PHudwY](http://bit.ly/1PHudwY)

\- QA Engineer: [http://bit.ly/1iLGLYU](http://bit.ly/1iLGLYU)

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2kpoPoc](http://bit.ly/2kpoPoc)

------
compumike
Triplebyte (YC S15) | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://triplebyte.com/](https://triplebyte.com/)

Triplebyte has built a credentials-blind process for evaluating engineering
skill and helping companies hire great software engineers from any background.
Companies like Apple, Dropbox, Mixpanel, Instacart, and hundreds more let our
pre-screened engineers skip resume and recruiter screens and go straight to
final interviews. Yesterday we announced our Series A from Initialized
Capital, Marissa Mayer, and Paul Graham:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16485672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16485672)

Triplebyte is growing fast and we're hiring in a number of areas:

• Engineering - We eat our own dog food and internally hire engineers in our
normal job search process on
[https://triplebyte.com/](https://triplebyte.com/). (Note that Triplebyte is
just one of the companies we may match you with alongside a few hundred
others.)

• Lead Product Designer

• Product Manager

• Talent Manager - Give personalized support and advocate for every engineer
going through our process to help them get multiple exciting offers.

• Head of Candidate Operations

• Scheduling Manager

• Junior Account Executive

• Account Manager

• Enterprise Account Manager

• Sales Engineer

• Content Manager

• Internal Recruiter - Help us fill all these non-engineering roles as we
grow.

For non-engineering roles, apply at
[https://triplebyte.com/careers](https://triplebyte.com/careers)

------
tifa2up
Alcatraz AI | [https://alcatraz.ai](https://alcatraz.ai) | Palo Alto, CA |
ONSITE, VISA FULLTIME

We're a venture-backed, Series A startup developing a new method for physical
access point authentication. Similar to FaceID on iPhone X, the technology
unlocks spaces only when it identifies the person in front of it has access.
To achieve this, we use facial detection and recognition, 3D sensing and
artificial intelligence to enable highly secure and frictionless entry into
physical locations.

We're hiring full-stack, machine learning, and firmware engineers! You can
find the job descriptions at
[https://www.alcatraz.ai/jobs](https://www.alcatraz.ai/jobs)

Benefits & Perks: - Competitive pay and equity - Flexible hours - Unlimited
vacation - Fully-stocked kitchen - Team offsites - Premium medical, dental and
vision insurance

If you find any of the positions interesting, drop me a line at ab@alcatraz.ai

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Tech Lead / Manager | Full Time | ONSITE | New
York, NY [http://petersonhealthcare.org/](http://petersonhealthcare.org/)

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, JavaScript (React), AWS EC2/S3 (via
Aptible), Travis CI We are a team of technologists, designers, doctors, and
healthcare professionals on a mission to transform the US healthcare system
into a high performance system so that affordable, high quality care is
available to all. The Center is a startup nonprofit healthcare innovation lab
with a significant initial endowment ($200M). Our advisory board includes
healthcare and technology experts including everyone from Bill Gates to Toby
Cosgrove.

We believe the biggest lever for reducing cost and improving quality of care
is through changing the behavior of healthcare professionals. Our first focus
area is on primary care, and we have built out an initial software-enabled
service to help practice managers introduce evidence-based workflow changes,
see the impact these changes have on metrics that matter to the practice, and
sustain these changes over time (think of it almost like teaching the agile
process to healthcare professionals).

We are looking for a hands-on tech lead/manager
([http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-
engineering-t...](http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-engineering-
tech-lead)) to be the anchor of our engineering team as we grow our headcount
in the next year. A passion for improving the healthcare industry and driving
positive social impact is a huge plus.

Please send your resume and a few words on why you'd like to join us to me
(Shawn): sdimantha (at) petersonhealthcare [dot] org

Interview process: \- 45 phone conversation \- 3 hour in person pairing tech
screen \- Half day with team

~~~
throwaway693383
One of the responsibilities of this role is to ship features in 2017. Does
this position require time travel?

------
909090ffe4
Cromulence | Florida | ONSITE | Computer Security Research Engineer | Full
Time

Are you the type of individual who likes to figure out how things work? Your
tools of choice range from a screwdriver, GDB, and IDA Pro. You are not
expected to be an expert in everything, just a motivated learner.

At Cromulence, LLC we advance our nation’s cybersecurity capabilities through
expert application of cutting edge research and equip the next generation of
security experts with state-of-the-art attack-defense simulation services and
training. We are a small group of intelligent people with bold ideas, solving
hard problems, and accomplishing what others believe is impossible. Our
company grows and succeeds because of our employees, and even though we strive
to be the best in our field, we never undervalue the importance of having fun
along the way.

jobs@cromulence.com /
[https://cromulence.com/hiring/](https://cromulence.com/hiring/)

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs Ltd. | Software Engineers, Research Engineers, Interns | London,
UK | ONSITE

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
value out of thin air and a little cloud. We are looking for strong engineers
and scientists to join our specialist team at our central London office:

* full-stack engineers with experience in client-server architecture.

* developers with R&D experience in non-linear/combinatorial optimisation.

You should:

* love working on challenging, complex problems

* master at least one statically typed high-level language, such as Java, C# or C++

* know at least one common front-end framework (Angular, React & Co, Ember, Vue, etc...)

* be able to design systems with distributed logic (i.e. in the front-end and several back-end services)

* be comfortable deploying to production frequently

Plus:

* experience in, or passion for UI/UX design

* enterprise integration experience

* have experience with high performance, concurrent applications

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details. No recruiters please. Really.

------
bruth
The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia | Arcus Data Platform Engineer |
Philadelphia PA | ONSITE Please visit:
[https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Arcus-
AnalystProgr...](https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Arcus-
AnalystProgrammer-III-PA-19146/446166400/)

The Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) Research Institute is
recruiting a new team to build a data and informatics program called “Arcus”
that will link clinical and biological data and provide world-class
computational tools to solve the most challenging problems in child health.
Recognizing the central role of data to the future of pediatric research, CHOP
leadership and the Board of Trustees committed to a funding plan, and Arcus
was launched in July 2017. The Arcus team integrates with major scientific
initiatives in the Research Institute Strategic Plan: Lifespan, Rare Diseases,
Novel Devices and Therapeutics, and Precision Health. We seek mission-oriented
professionals with interest and expertise in the areas of biomedical science,
library science, data education, data science, cloud computing, data privacy,
and security.

This role will work on a small team focused on architecting and implementing a
cloud-native “data platform” to support the goals of Arcus. We are looking for
highly creative people who share our mission to advance child health and who
will thrive in a continuous learning environment, acquiring and applying both
new technical skills and biomedical domain knowledge.

More info about CHOP and our work:
[http://www.chop.edu/](http://www.chop.edu/) |
[https://dbhi.chop.edu/](https://dbhi.chop.edu/) | [https://github.com/chop-
dbhi](https://github.com/chop-dbhi)

 __Edited: fixed link __

------
petersand
Modular Science | Mechanical/Electrical/Software Generalist | Onsite |
Petaluma, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building robots for outdoor vegetable farming.
We're automating the entire growing cycle: planting, watering, weeding, and
harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to do sustainable farming.

We have made a lot of progress: our machines are working today at our test
farm near Petaluma, CA. We have operational autonomous driving, imaging, and
plant handling. We're currently getting ready for spring planting. Our daily
work involves Python, computer vision, Arduinos, GPS, stepper motors, water
valves, and muddy fields.

We're looking for someone with a strong robotics background (including
mechanical, electrical, and software experience) to join the founding team as
the first full-time employee. Compensation will include meaningful equity. If
you're interested in helping us improve farming, please send a short note and
a resume to jobs@modularscience.com.

------
bensummers
Haplo | Senior Developer | London, UK | Full time, ONSITE

This job is interesting because...

* You get to think about the nuts and bolts of how web applications are developed. You’ll be building APIs, creating reusable components, and working with your colleagues to make iterative improvements.

* Our open source web application framework for developing information rich applications extends from a low level search engine up to high level UI components, along with everything in the middle.

* Our work is a bit different. We went to the effort of developing our own platform because nothing else could do what we needed. Before it was fashionable, we moved away from the relational model and built server side JavaScript APIs. Our platform is mature and incredibly effective at building applications to manage semi-structured information — and easy to extend and evolve to handle new requirements.

* You’ll be a leading voice in shaping our development practises. We build highly customised applications with lots of business logic on top of integrated products, and our API design and development processes must enable this to be maintainable and sustainable in the long term.

* We care about quality and doing things right. We know that doing things well means we can move faster, and so have minimal technical debt and legacy code. You’ll be making improvements and driving us forward, supported by a leadership team who will reduce scope, not quality.

* It’s an exciting time to join. We’re market leaders in our niche, and expanding out into related products. You’ll have the excitement of building new things, within the stability of a company with a proven business and enviable reputation.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/senior-developer](https://www.haplo-
services.com/jobs/senior-developer)

------
conancook
Entrepreneur First | Clojure / ClojureScript developer | London | Onsite | EU
work VISA required | [https://www.joinef.com](https://www.joinef.com)

Entrepreneur First brings together the world's most ambitious individuals to
help them find a co-founder, develop an idea and build a company. You can read
why we do this here:

[https://medium.com/entrepreneur-first/tech-
entrepreneurship-...](https://medium.com/entrepreneur-first/tech-
entrepreneurship-and-the-disruption-of-ambition-4e6854121992)

We're hiring engineers to help us build tech-enabled networks as we scale the
company out globally. EF is the best place to work with startups and scale
your ambition, apply to join our team now!

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/workforef/jobs/952049](https://boards.greenhouse.io/workforef/jobs/952049)

------
acafourek
Lat Long | UX Designer | REMOTE, CONTRACT |[http://latlo.ng](http://latlo.ng)

Lat Long is a web development team specialized in crafting experiences and
products for clients who are pushing the boundaries of science, exploration
and adventure. Our team is fully remote with an office hub in Brooklyn.
(recently rebranded to Lat Long, website is in-progress. Previous
site+portfolio is at [http://a022digital.com](http://a022digital.com) )

Currently kicking off an editorial+ecommerce project for Airstream (the iconic
silver trailer); need a UX designer with eCommerce experience to lead UX
research/design. Project is on aggressive deadline and ready for immediate
kickoff.

Full description: [https://www.notion.so/airstreamx/UX-
Designer-838f25b6567d41b...](https://www.notion.so/airstreamx/UX-
Designer-838f25b6567d41beb1463c91002a1ce2)

------
mooreds
The Food Corridor | Fort Collins, CO | Full-Time, Occasional Remote |
[http://www.thefoodcorridor.com](http://www.thefoodcorridor.com)

Are you interested in joining a growing foodtech company?

The Food Corridor is seeking a full-time Senior Engineer to help drive
innovation in the local food system. We are a small team with existing
customers that love us. The mission of TFC is to enable efficiency, growth,
and innovation in local food. We help shared-use commercial kitchens (think
co-working spaces for food businesses) manage their operations so they can
focus on helping their clients. The software includes a CRM,
scheduling/booking, invoicing, notifications, document storage, and payments.

More details:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hWipGOdw5wYxx9uWUSFFuAkb...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hWipGOdw5wYxx9uWUSFFuAkbbcSJXTvWCpqn7aEexhE/edit)

------
livedo
Selma Finance | Helsinki, Finland (+ Switzerland) | Fintech | Lead Software
Engineer | Fulltime | Onsite

Selma is your personal investor.

The financial industry is built on unclarity, jargon and myths. We want to be
different, open, nice, transparent and human, we want to make things clear and
easy to understand and at the same time automate all the processes that should
be automated and thus drive down the prices as much as we can. We want to make
investing a pleasure.

 __We are looking for our first engineering hire __.

We have Ruby on Rails in the backend with Postgres and Redis, and a React
front end. We run a very lean process of continuous integration and
deployment, where anything that goes into master also goes into production,
which means that we have a lot of automated testing, too.

We expect you to be well versed in Ruby on Rails and back end web software
development in general. A solid DevOps skillset will be much appreciated as
well as an understanding of all things web front-end.

Apply by email to team[at]selma.io

------
jwalkerSED
Applied Research Associates, Inc.| Software Engineers & Developers | Raleigh,
NC | onsite |

Applied Research Associates, Inc. is an employee-owned international research
and engineering company recognized for providing technically superior
solutions to complex and challenging problems in the physical sciences. We
need help supporting our growing team of engineers and scientists. Here’s some
background. Our company is growing very rapidly and we have a lot of projects
that require someone with a very particular skill set and attitude. We are
employee-owned and every single one of our employees is an asset! We also
value our clients and the service we provide to them so we need someone who
has an entrepreneurial spirit and a desire to take on very challenging and
complex issues of national importance.

We are seeking a wide range of developers and engineers to support the various
projects we work on and help the company grow. The positions are available in
our Raleigh, NC office as well as many other offices like Fort Bragg, Langley,
Virginia, etc.! Some of the opportunities available now include:

    
    
        * Machine Learning A.I. Software Engineer
        * Staff Engineer/Scientist
        * Software Engineer
        * Software Developer
        * Computer Vision Research Engineer
        * Senior C++ Developer
        * Weapons Effects Modeling & Simulation Engineer
        * C++ or Java Developer
        * Enterprise Simulation Developer
        * Algorithm Engineer
        * Full Stack Web Developer
    

To learn more about who we are and how we change the world, please check out
our website: [http://www.ara.com](http://www.ara.com)

To apply please visit:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/APP1010ARAI/JobBoard/07442cec...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/APP1010ARAI/JobBoard/07442cec-d18e-4589-ab15-8342edc29af7/?q=&o=postedDateDesc)

------
devgoth
LogicGate | QA Engineer | ONSITE | Chicago, IL |
[https://www.logicgate.com](https://www.logicgate.com)

LogicGate is looking for a full time QA Engineer. LogicGate is building
technology to help businesses automate and track disorganized processes. Our
office is in the heart of River North with less than 10 minute walks to
Brown/Red/Blue CTA train stations and multiple bus stops. An ideal candidate
will have experience designing an automated testing strategy as well as
experience building tests for web applications. We work with ES6, AngularJS,
Selenium, and Webpack. We are currently experimenting with TypeScript, Angular
and other modern technologies. Please visit the link below for a more detailed
description.

To apply, please visit
[https://logicgate.workable.com/jobs/679520](https://logicgate.workable.com/jobs/679520)

------
jdiaz5513
Hinge Health | [https://hingehealth.com](https://hingehealth.com) | San
Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE

Hinge Health offers digital delivery of best-practice care for chronic
musculoskeletal (MSK) pain without resorting to drugs or surgery. We
accomplish this through a program based on three core pillars: exercise
therapy, coaching & lifestyle, and education. Exercise is tracked through an
Android app and wearable sensors, and a personal health coach adds vital
support and motivation.

Our results are inspiring and leads to measurable drops in pain and surgery
likelihood. Witnessing some of the patient testimonials sits among the most
precious moments of working here.

We partner with brand-name corporations to offer our kit to their employees,
usually covered as part of the overall benefits package. This creates a rare
win-win scenario where all people benefit from our continued success – and
we're growing fast!

Tech stack: Amazon, Aptible, Postgres, Redis, RoR, Android, React, and React
Native.

We're looking to hire for two main roles: Ruby on Rails for general backend
engineering, and Javascript/Typescript for our React and React Native
frontends. Previous iOS native experience along with React experience is a
huge plus!

Our engineering team is led by people who truly care about doing right by the
world, and inhumane practices of all kinds are verboten. In addition we stand
strongly by good engineering principles, so concepts like linting and testing
are given due respect. Daily wellness sessions and paid-for parkside lunches
are among the things that makes the day-to-day here quite a blast.

The HQ is in SF, with a smaller satellite London office from the former HQ.

We're hiring at all experience levels, so if this sounds inspiring to you I'd
love to talk: julian@hingehealth.com

------
yoleg
Adara | [https://adara.com](https://adara.com) | Software Engineers, Data
Analysts & Manager, Campaign Managers, Product Marketing Manager, Sales | Palo
Alto, CA | ONSITE

Adara is a fast growing ad-tech/data startup in the travel industry. We're
committed to growing the travel industry by collecting and analyzing data, and
providing insights and knowledge to our partners in return. The insights we
deliver fuel expertise in 3 key business areas, full suite Advertising
Solution, Measurement and Analytics as well as Traveler Intelligence (traveler
buying propensities). We're an ambitious team of roughly 150 employees
worldwide; 80 in Palo Alto including 40 engineers.

We have openings for the following positions -

* Campaign Manager

* Global VP Enterprise Sales

* Sr. Business Intelligence Analyst

* Manager, Destination Analytics

* Product Marketing Manager

* Sr. Software Engineer (Java, JavaScript, MySQL)

Apply here: [https://adara.com/careers](https://adara.com/careers)

------
jhdavids8
Vitally (vitally.io) | Growth Marketer/Generalist (first hire) | ONSITE: New
York, NY | Full Time

Vitally is an analytics platform that provides B2B startups with metrics and
insights to drive their success. We are looking for our first non-technical,
growth-focused hire. The goal with this position is to help generate early
traction as we go to market next month, which means it will start with a bit
of creative marketing efforts and continue through with some Customer Success.
We are looking for someone to help out across the board, so you should be a
generalist and a bit of a hustler.

We are based in NYC and work out of the Techstars office there (we did
Techstars NYC last year). If interested, please reach out to jamie@vitally.io.
Thanks!

Detailed job post: [https://angel.co/vitally/jobs/323347-growth-marketer-
general...](https://angel.co/vitally/jobs/323347-growth-marketer-generalist-
first-hire)

------
cmuir
Underdog.io | Creative Technologist | New York, NY | ONSITE

Underdog.io is a curated talent marketplace headquartered in New York.

We're looking to hire a designer-developer to work with us on a 4-6 week
project at full-time or mostly-full-time capacity. React experience and strong
holistic design thinking are the only requirements, although we’re especially
interested in working with people who are interested in designing for
accessibility or disadvantaged communities. The project itself is a web
application (not a marketing site) that will have be used by people who are
looking for jobs. We are big on cultivating agency and helping people align
with their values, so that will be a theme of our thinking and work.

We are thinking about this as a product residency where you will work and
think with us at our office, fit into our product development process, and be
supported completely through the project.

Please email me at chris at underdog.io if you're interested in finding out
more.

------
gum_ina_package
Qumulo | Engineering, Product, Sales, Customer Success | Seattle, WA | Full-
time

We build the world's most advanced filesystem, Qumulo File Fabric (QF2). QF2
is a modern, highly scalable file storage system that runs in the data center
and the public cloud.

Founded in 2012 by the inventors of scale-out NAS, our vision has attracted a
team of pioneers from Amazon Web Services, Google, and Microsoft. Our mission
is simple – to be the company the world trusts to store, manage and curate its
data. Forever.

We hire smart, adaptive individuals with diverse backgrounds and a knack for
taking challenges head on. We not only solve the industry's most difficult
problems, but do so in an adaptive, agile environment, shipping code every two
weeks and getting feedback on our work in real-time.

If you're interested, feel free to PM me or apply here:
[https://qumulo.com/company/jobs/](https://qumulo.com/company/jobs/)

------
jsm
Blue Canvas | Remote | HQ in San Francisco | Backend Developer (Python, Go)

Looking for a Python, Go or Node developer to join our 3 person team.

We help developers in the Salesforce ecosystem write code. Their current
workflow is stuck in 1999: No source control, tedious manual deployments, no
roll back. We've built a hosted service with automatic source control that
"just works", and modern tools to review and deploy updates. We are in a
growing, opportunity-rich enterprise market: For every $1 paid to Salesforce,
$3 more are spent on customizing it.

So far we have hired slowly because we believe in maintaining high-revenue per
employee. We admire companies like Basecamp, Mailchimp and Atlassian. We are
funded by customer revenue and Indie.vc.

Our stack is primarily Python and Go (Node.js developers interested in
learning Go should also apply). You’ll get to work directly with the CTO on
important technology decisions.

Email team@bluecanvas.io if you're interested. No recruiters please.

------
adam-p
Psiphon | Sys Admin | Toronto |
corp:<[https://psiphon.ca>](https://psiphon.ca>)
product:<[https://www.psiphon3.com](https://www.psiphon3.com) >|
info+hn@psiphon.ca

# What we do

We develop and operate Psiphon, an Internet censorship circumvention network
that helps millions of people in freedom-restricted countries access
uncensored Internet every day.

We’re a small team (10 devs) looking for skilled and enthusiastic people to
join us as a system administrator.

The successful candidate would be responsible for maintaining and improving
the entire office infrastructure and would require a wide breadth of knowledge
that encompasses all aspects of a small office including security and
stability improvements to hardware, software, end-user systems, server and
networking infrastructure.

# Roles+Responsibilities

* Administrate and provide technical support to all aspects of office infrastructure including networking/server/desktop and mobile devices.

* Understand, implement and enforce office security policies and best practices.

* Monitor office network and systems, respond to security and usability concerns in a timely manner.

# Qualifications+Skills

* Experience with multiple desktop/server and mobile operating systems.

* Networking knowledge, including:

\- Various proprietary and open source networking equipment.

\- Routing/Switching/VLAN and VPN experience.

* Experience implementing and maintaining wired and wireless network topology design and implementation.

* Experience in network security, including evaluating, implementing and auditing company security policies and procedures.

------
emhartmann
Xactly | Senior UI Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior SRE | Denver, San
Jose | Onsight, Full-Time | $110K- $150K

Senior UI Engineer - Denver Senior UI Engineer - San Jose Senior DevOps
Engineer - San Jose Senior SRE - San Jose

Headquartered in San Jose, we're building out a brand new Engineering
workforce in our LoDo Denver office.

Named among the best workplaces in the U.S. by Great Place to Work five times
in a row, honored on FORTUNE Magazine’s inaugural list of the 100 Best
Workplaces for Millennials, and chosen as the “Market Leader in Incentive
Compensation” by CRM magazine, Xactly is proud to be disrupting the incentive
compensation market space. We’re building a culture of success and are looking
for motivated professionals to join us!

Please apply at
[https://www.xactlycorp.com/company/careers/](https://www.xactlycorp.com/company/careers/)
or ping me directly at ehartmann@xactlycorp.com

------
vrikhter
Zenput | Senior Backend Engineers & Director of Engineering | SAN FRANCISCO,
ATLANTA, or REMOTE | FULL-TIME

[https://jobs.lever.co/zenput](https://jobs.lever.co/zenput)

Zenput is a mobile enterprise company that helps the likes of Domino's,
7-Eleven, Chipotle, etc manage their people and store operations. We operate
across 35 countries and get to work with fun customers solving great problems!

We are a collective team of 25 with an HQ in San Francisco, a growing office
in Atlanta and a few remote team members.

Our software stack leans heavily on JSON, HTML5 and Javascript. We extensively
use Backbone in the frontend, connected to a Python/Django backend, with MySQL
and Mongo for persistence. Our iOS and Android apps are also fully written
with HTML and Javascript to round out our end-to-end JSON based stack.

I'm one of the two founders and CEO. Feel free to reach out to me directly at
vladik@zenput.com if you have any questions.

~~~
misthop
Which of the positions allow for remote? In particular are you open to a
remote Director of Engineering?

~~~
gaguevaras
I am a remote engineer at Zenput, we're open to engineers being remote but the
DoE position needs to be filled onsite at San Francisco or Atlanta.

------
kierand
Mathematics | Full-stack CMS Developer | Full-time | London | Onsite

Mathematics is a digital agency that designs and builds for some of the
world's most innovative media companies. We’re looking for a talented Full
Stack Developer to join us in Whitechapel, east London.

Our work reaches millions of people every month, with clients that include
Mixmag, Dazed Media, Kerrang!, The Face, Hearst, Bauer and Birkenstock. We
obsess about using technology to help publishers attract, maintain and grow
engaged audiences, and right now we're in the midst of some exciting
expansion.

You'll be heading-up development for some incredible clients, creating bespoke
builds for consumer-level publishing companies, powered by Craft CMS and
Wordpress.

More information: [https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/full-stack-cms-developer-at-
math...](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/full-stack-cms-developer-at-mathematics)

------
bobmagoo
Tableau Software | Product Security Manager and Engineers | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE

Tableau's Product Security team is scaling up! We're looking for a manager,
two application security engineers, and a more operationally-focused security
engineer.

* Engineering Manager - [https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbG...](https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQopeWrwoM)

* Security Engineer - [https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbG...](https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQgvbglwkM)

* Senior Application Security Engineer - [https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbG...](https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQgvbg1wkM)

* Application Security Engineer - [https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbG...](https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQ9KWAuQsM)

Requisite blurb about Tableau: Tableau Software is a company on a mission. We
help people see and understand their data. After a highly successful IPO in
2013, Tableau has become a market-defining company in the business
intelligence industry. Our culture is casual and high-energy. We are
passionate about our product and our mission and we are loyal to each other
and our company. We value work/life balance, efficiency, simplicity,
freakishly friendly customer service, and making a difference in the world!

If you want to apply, please email me at behle@tableau.com so I can put you
into the system. Cheers!

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo and Berkeley | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/)

We are a growing startup with more than 100 members based in Tokyo, focusing
on developing AI solutions for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-
Healthcare. We love open source and are actively developing CuPy and the deep
learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)

We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various areas related
to realizing cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out more,
and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job)

We recently launched one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with
1024 NVIDIA Tesla P100 GPUs, and achieved the world record of training on
ImageNet in 15 minutes: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110)

Learn more about our research activities here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, and Mitsui & Co.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK.

------
jobmant12
Cyber Intrusions Forensics Manager | JP Morgan – Jersey City NJ, Columbus, OH,
Tampa FL | [https://www.jpmorgan.com](https://www.jpmorgan.com) | Full Time -
Onsite $ 120,000 to $ 180,000 + Annual Bonus, 401k, & Pension Looking for a
global manager for our Digital Research and Intrusion Forensics team.
Experience in forensics acquisition/analysis, memory forensics log-file
analysis, network forensics, industry standard tools (X-Ways, EnCase,
Volatility, Rekall, Wireshark, SIFT etc.) Industry standard digital forensics
certifications (GCFA, GNFA, GCFE, CFCE, etc) are a plus.

For details and application :
[https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job...](https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=180018297&lang=en&sns_id=mailto#.Wp6i2LdOx2I.mailto)

------
jobmant12
Cyber Intrusions Forensics Manager | JP Morgan – Jersey City NJ, Columbus, OH,
Tampa FL | [https://www.jpmorgan.com](https://www.jpmorgan.com) | Full Time -
Onsite $ 120,000 to $ 180,000 + Annual Bonus, 401k, & Pension Looking for a
global manager for our Digital Research and Intrusion Forensics team.
Experience in forensics acquisition/analysis, memory forensics log-file
analysis, network forensics, industry standard tools (X-Ways, EnCase,
Volatility, Rekall, Wireshark, SIFT etc.) Industry standard digital forensics
certifications (GCFA, GNFA, GCFE, CFCE, etc) are a plus.

For Details and application :
[https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job...](https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=180018297&lang=en&sns_id=mailto#.Wp6i2LdOx2I.mailto)

------
mshahRCS
Royal Circuits | Full-Stack Dev | New York (NYC) & Hollister, CA (Bay Area) |
Full-Time | ONSITE | [https://www.RoyalPCB.io](https://www.RoyalPCB.io)

We're a printed circuit board manufacturer that specializes in quick turn
prototype orders. We're one of Silicon Valley's best kept secrets – we
manufacture printed circuit boards (PCB’s) for thousands of customers nation-
wide, including engineers at some of the world's biggest tech companies.

We’re building up a team of engineers at our internal startup, dubbed “Factory
of the Future”, to completely revolutionize the electronics manufacturing
industry. We’re looking for a full-stack web developer to work on custom web-
apps that enhance and streamline the PCB manufacturing process. You'll be
involved in developing tools that get orders through production as seamlessly
as possible, with the opportunity to drive interesting projects involving
automation, data visualization, and machine/3rd party integration. These
include developing 3rd party integrations for use with popular CAD and CAM
packages, optimizing our factory processes to get real-time feedback to and
from jobs on the floor, and offering real-time feedback on the
manufacturability of a customer’s design the instant design files are
uploaded.

Our stack is built around React, GraphQL, Python, Django, Postgres.

We're happy to offer excellent benefits and competitive salaries, flex hours,
and the opportunity to work remotely. Our main office is in Hollister, CA,
just south of San Jose, and we're working on building up this team in NYC.

I’m Director of Special Projects here at Royal, and a former electrical
engineer at companies like Tesla and Taser. If you’re interested in joining
our team and genuinely changing the electronics manufacturing industry, send
your resume to me (Mihir) at jobs@royalcircuits.com and we’ll get back to you
right away!

------
dustinmoorenet
Ordoro | Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.ordoro.com/jobs/software-
engineer](https://www.ordoro.com/jobs/software-engineer)

Ordoro makes it easy for e-commerce businesses to ship orders and manage
inventory. Everyday our software helps thousands of small businesses save lots
of time and make more money by simplifying and automating their shipping and
inventory management. It's not a glamorous space, but we do our best to make
it awesome. We're well funded and have strong revenue.

We're looking for an experienced engineer to join our team. You'll help us
speed up and scale our services, integrate with third party APIs, and upgrade
our infrastructure as we transition to GCP and Kubernetes.

We're a small team so you'll have the opportunity to make a huge impact. Our
developers code hard to make Ordoro awesome. We're serious about having fun
while we work and equally serious about taking time off to enjoy life. Bonus
points if you can make us laugh or cry.

You'll get the normal startupy benefits: - A paycheck - Equity in the company
- Health, dental, and vision insurance - 401k (though we don't match yet) -
Unlimited time off - Whatever gear you need for the job

In our dream world, the person we'd hire would love: - Using Python, Postgres,
Redis, and exploring other technology that would make Ordoro awesome - Tuning
SQL queries to keep the API fast - Automation and testing - Using 3rd-party
APIs and figuring out all the fun little landmines their docs fail to mention
- Deploying containerized applications on Kubernetes

In the first 2 days you'll commit and deploy code to production. In the first
2 weeks you'll commit and deploy a feature to production. In 3 months you'll
completely own part of our codebase. In 6 months you'll be running the company
:)

------
fl_dev
Jamendo | JavaScript/TypeScript Developer | Luxembourg City | Onsite | Full-
Time

Jamendo is the world’s largest royalty-free music community for independent
artists. We reach millions of music enthusiasts globally every month through
our website & apps.

You will create new features on Jamendo websites/apps & optimize existing
infrastructure, making it more scalable & efficient. We offer an environment
where you can grow your skills in state-of-the-art technologies & frameworks.
We value a friendly & creative working environment.

Details here:
[https://www.jamendo.com/jobs/javaScriptTypeScriptDeveloper](https://www.jamendo.com/jobs/javaScriptTypeScriptDeveloper)

PS: We're also hiring a Data Scientist
([https://www.jamendo.com/jobs/dataScientist](https://www.jamendo.com/jobs/dataScientist))

------
sergc
Full-Stack/Front End Software Engineers | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime |
Washington DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | www.syntasa.com Syntasa is a
Predictive Behavioral Analytics application that leverages machine-learning,
event-processing, visualization, and big data technologies to process billions
of records in order to generate actionable customer intelligence that improves
acquisition, conversion, and retention. What we're looking for: Experienced
Full Stack and Front End Engineers for our Application Team. Application Tech
Stack: Postgres, Express, Angular, NodeJS

    
    
      * Experience in web development, either Angular or NodeJS experience required
      * Strong JavaScript and TypeScript skills
      * Self-motivated, able and open to learning 
      * SQL, Linux, AWS, GCP, D3, ML experience a plus
    

No agencies please! Email me at Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
sun123
Buildit@Wiprodigital | Platform, Fulstack | ONSITE | Banaglore and Pune ,
India | Full Time with flexible working

Buildit, Wipro Digital's global engineering studios are looking for people who
want to help us change the way companies think and approach problems. We are
looking for people who want to work in cross-functional teams, and want to
help others learn how to build them, and why they're valuable; people with a
grasp of a variety of technologies, languages, and methodologies, along with
their pros and cons.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: Java, Kotlin, Scala, Ruby, Cloud (AWS, Azure,
CloudFoundry etc.,), Python, Node.js, React, Angular.

Interview process: Phone interview, coding assignment, Pair programming
interview, Technical Interview

More Details here : [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/buildit-india-
wipro...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/buildit-india-wiprodigital)

Here are the job postings.

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/146447/senior-front-end-
engin...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/146447/senior-front-end-engineer-can-
you-drive-digital-buildit-india-wiprodigital)

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/166947/fullstack-engineer-
can...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/166947/fullstack-engineer-can-drive-
digital-buildit-india-wiprodigital)

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/143424/senior-platform-
engine...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/143424/senior-platform-engineer-
digital-transformation-buildit-wiprodigital?so=i&pg=1&offset=0&q=buildit)

contact vinoth.mani2 [at] wipro.com and mention Hacker News in the subject

------
vyrotek
DriveTime | Team Lead Software Engineer | ONSITE | Tempe, Arizona

C#, RESTful services, Angular, TypeScript, Node, Azure

DriveTime is ranked 12th nationally as the “best place to work” for IT
employees. With over 145 dealerships across the country, DriveTime is nation’s
largest integrated used car retailer.

* Competitive Salary + Full Benefits: Medical, Dental, and Vision

* 401K, life, Long-term Disability Insurance

* Continuous Learning: Tuition Reimbursement Program & Technical Training

* Company outings including Golfing, Spring Training Game, and Habitat for Humanity

* An AMAZING, fun, progressive work environment featuring a gym, pool table, foosball, horse shoes, electronic gaming, Virtual Reality Room, a large outdoor turf for tossing frisbees and footballs, gas BBQs, etc.

[https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/22378/lead...](https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/22378/lead..).

Feel free to email me if you have any questions.

------
mshahRCS
Royal Circuits | Full-Stack Dev | Bay Area - Hollister, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE | [https://www.RoyalPCB.io](https://www.RoyalPCB.io)

We're a printed circuit board manufacturer that specializes in quick turn
prototype orders. We're one of Silicon Valley's best kept secrets – we
manufacture printed circuit boards (PCB’s) for thousands of customers nation-
wide, including engineers at some of the world's biggest tech companies.

We’re building up a team of engineers at our internal startup, dubbed “Factory
of the Future”, to completely revolutionize the electronics manufacturing
industry. We’re looking for a full-stack web developer to work on custom web-
apps that enhance and streamline the PCB manufacturing process. You'll be
involved in developing tools that get orders through production as seamlessly
as possible, with the opportunity to drive interesting projects involving
automation, data visualization, and machine/3rd party integration. These
include developing 3rd party integrations for use with popular CAD and CAM
packages, optimizing our factory processes to get real-time feedback to and
from jobs on the floor, and offering real-time feedback on the
manufacturability of a customer’s design the instant design files are
uploaded.

Our stack is built around React, GraphQL, Python, Django, Postgres.

We're happy to offer excellent benefits and competitive salaries, flex hours,
and the opportunity to work remotely. Our main office is in Hollister, CA,
just south of San Jose. Love nature? We're conveniently near Pinnacles
National Park, the country's newest national park.

I’m Director of Special Projects here at Royal, and a former electrical
engineer at companies like Tesla and Taser. If you’re interested in joining
our team and genuinely changing the electronics manufacturing industry, send
your resume to jobs@royalcircuits.com and we’ll get back to you right away!

------
thom
StatsBomb | Bath, UK | Full-Time, Onsite |
[http://www.statsbombservices.com](http://www.statsbombservices.com)

StatsBomb Services was founded in January 2017, offering analytics and
consultancy primarily to football (soccer) clubs. We work with clubs from all
over the world, our direct contacts range from field level analysts and
coaches to directors of football, CEOs, and owners. StatsBomb also has a
history of producing new research, visualisations, and insights into the game
of football.

We're looking for a highly-skilled data scientist to join our growing company.
A large part of your job will be furthering the work of StatsBomb, including
practical areas like player and team evaluation.

Find out more at
[http://www.statsbombservices.com/careers/](http://www.statsbombservices.com/careers/)
or email ted@statsbombservices.com

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, aviation, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=3243031](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=3243031)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

------
MarMarMars
NEURALINK | Software engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Neuralink is a neural engineering company founded by Elon Musk.

Our goal is to develop brain-machine interfaces so useful and so safe that
ordinary people will choose to get them like they get a smartphone.
Neuralink's aim is to bring humans and machines closer so software forms a
true extension of ourselves, rather than something separate we interact with
slowly and awkwardly.

We are hiring for a fairly diverse set of technical backgrounds. There is a
ton of software to write ranging from firmware to surgical robotics control to
an experiment management web app. Experience with C++ for robotics is
especially desirable. Culturally, we place a premium on diligence, care and
thoroughness rather than trying out every latest cool framework.

If you are up for the challenge check out our website:
[https://neuralink.com](https://neuralink.com)

------
GETSTACKHN
STACK | Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada | Onsite |
[https://www.getstack.ca/](https://www.getstack.ca/)

We’re expanding our team, looking for some talented developers to deliver the
ultimate personal finance platform. At STACK, we’re at the forefront of new
technology, using the latest industry innovations to build a better way to
bank. In a world full of giant consumer banks, STACK is a like having your own
personal valet. STACK is a modern alternative to a traditional bank account.
It lets you spend, save and share your money, fee-free and straight from your
smartphone.

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Android/iOS engineer

\- Ethereum/Blockchain engineer

\- Data scientist/engineer

\- NodeJS engineer

\- Devops engineer

Please apply here [https://www.getstack.ca/were-
hiring/](https://www.getstack.ca/were-hiring/) or email thomas@getstack.ca if
you’re interested in learning more.

------
Pezmc
Harvest | Database Engineer, Operations Engineer, Product Designer, Harvest
Expert | Full-time | Remote

Harvest is an independent software company that makes tools to help businesses
run more smoothly. For the past 11 years, our customers have relied on our
products as a critical part of their day-to-day operations. They’re the reason
we’re still in business, and their needs drive our product decisions.

We currently have openings in four roles. You'll be joining a team of 50
lovely faces, the majority of whom work remotely, while the rest can be found
in our NYC office.

You can find the full job postings on our careers page:
[https://www.getharvest.com/careers](https://www.getharvest.com/careers)

Stack: nginx, MySQL, Redis, Rails, Backbone, Ember See:
[https://stackshare.io/harvest/harvest](https://stackshare.io/harvest/harvest)
and

------
gplloyd
Mixlr (mixlr.com) | London | Onsite | Full-Time

We build software for radio stations, musicians and audio producers. We're a
small product focussed team with thousands of paying users delivering audio to
millions of listeners each month. Working at Mixlr challenging, fast paced and
rewarding.

We're currently hiring for:

* Full-Stack Developer | Ruby, Rails, Docker | [https://mixlr.workable.com/j/E446B6F0A7](https://mixlr.workable.com/j/E446B6F0A7)

* Front-End Developer | React, Rails, Sass | [https://mixlr.workable.com/j/597AEA4036](https://mixlr.workable.com/j/597AEA4036)

* C++ / Qt / QML Developer | [https://mixlr.workable.com/j/5CDAB153EA](https://mixlr.workable.com/j/5CDAB153EA)

If you wanna grab a coffee to discuss any of the above get in touch (jobs [at]
mixlr [dot] com)

------
lylepstein
Tatari | Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.tatari.tv](https://www.tatari.tv)

Tatari combines old-school TV advertising with modern tooling and advanced
analytics. We build software to automate and improve our media buying
operations with a relentless drive for efficiency, and we automate novel
statistical analysis to make TV advertising as measurable as digital
advertising for our clients, all displayed via beautiful dashboards.

We're a relatively new startup, but we're profitable and growing our business
like crazy. We have roles open for senior Backend and Frontend engineers, as
well as some more jack-of-all-trades positions for Sales and Tools engineers.

More details at [https://www.tatari.tv/jobs](https://www.tatari.tv/jobs).
Please email hackernews@tatari.tv directly with your resume or questions!

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Engineers (Mobile / Back End / Front End / Eng Manager) | New
York City, NY | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | VISA

Braze ([https://www.braze.com/](https://www.braze.com/)) is a NYC based start-
up specializing in smart marketing automation. We are currently looking for
senior engineers on the following teams: Dashboard (Front End / Fullstack),
Platform (Back End / Fullstack), Data Infrastructure (Java/Kafka), as well as
Mobile (iOS/Android) teams.

Our powerful mobile SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Domino’s,
Citi, Hearst, Microsoft, ABC News, Urban Outfitters, Postmates, iHeartMedia
and many others solve the hard problem of understanding and engaging users
across multiple devices in a way that is effective, personalized, and builds a
long term relationship

Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!

* Senior iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/b52nxi1](http://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior Android Engineer: [http://grnh.se/mcd7v31](http://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Engineering Manager, Data Infrastructure: [http://grnh.se/ebjnmu1](http://grnh.se/ebjnmu1) * Senior Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: [http://grnh.se/ah4dti1](http://grnh.se/ah4dti1) * DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/h4psfq1](http://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Platform Engineer: [http://grnh.se/rh1uey1](http://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front End Engineer: [http://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](http://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Front End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/a2l7frwu1](https://grnh.se/a2l7frwu1)

------
sutee
Invitae | Full-stack Engineers, DevOps, Data Scientists, & more! | SF |
Remote-friendly

Invitae is one of the fastest growing genetic diagnostics companies, whose
mission is to bring comprehensive genetic information into mainstream medical
practice to improve the quality of healthcare for billions of people.

We currently have the most engineers of any genetic testing company and are
looking to hire many more as we re-envision ourselves as a tech company. We
have many exciting projects that are looking for more engineers:

[https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/](https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/)

Some of the technologies we commonly use in our projects: Python/Django,
React/Redux, AWS. Bio experience is a bonus but not required.

We have competitive salaries, great benefits, a dynamic culture, and a lot of
room for you to make an impact.

Feel free to email me at sutee.dee[at]invitae.com (I’m an engineer)

~~~
misthop
Are all of the engineering jobs remote friendly? On the Careers page only one
position is listed as local/remote

------
flatline
Stellar Science | ONSITE | Albuquerque, NM - Vienna, VA

"Advancing Science through Outstanding Software"

We develop custom software products and perform research and development in
domains that include: computer vision and imaging; image simulation;
computational electromagnetics; high performance computing; computer aided
design for building spacecraft models.

We value high quality code and "doing the right thing".

For all positions, we are willing to consider applicants ranging from recent
college graduates to experienced software engineers and scientists. The main
requirements are that candidates be top-notch, responsible, self-motivated,
honest, able to work well independently or in small teams, and be able to
rapidly learn new languages, tools, and techniques as needed to meet mission
requirements.

Apply at
[http://stellarscience.applytojob.com/](http://stellarscience.applytojob.com/)

US Citizens only please.

------
jjdormoy
|Swift Navigation | San Francisco | Multiple Engineering | Mostly on-site, but
some remote too| 100k and up + equity

At Swift Navigation, we are creating centimeter-accurate GPS positioning
technology for autonomous vehicle navigation, including self-driving cars,
drones, precision agriculture and robotics applications.

Swift has a 60-person, smart team that is growing fast. We just raised a $34M
Series B round from a great group of investors, and we are already shipping to
over 2,500 customers.

We are looking for:

* Build and Release Engineer * C++ Engineer * Cloud Services Engineer * Data Infrastructure Engineer * Estimation Engineer * GNSS Measurement Engine Engineer * GNSS Positioning Expert * GNSS Receiver QA Engineer

Please apply online at [https://boards.greenhouse.io/swiftnavigation#.WqCJzFQ-
dTb](https://boards.greenhouse.io/swiftnavigation#.WqCJzFQ-dTb) or send email
to jobs@swift-nav.com

------
compliantia
Compliantia | Front End / Fullstack Developer | Toronto, ON | Full-time | On-
site | [http://www.compliantia.com](http://www.compliantia.com)

Compliantia has a job opening for Front End Developer / Full Stack Software
Developer, in Toronto, Ontario.

Complete details are available at
[http://compliantia.com/contact/careers/front-
end/](http://compliantia.com/contact/careers/front-end/)

We are a progressive company that is engineering-driven and offers a good
work-balance. Also, while we feel and operate like a "startup", we are not a
startup in at least one important respect: we are privately held, have no
outside investors, no debt and are profitable! We are financially sound and
growing and are looking at a creative and technically-strong candidate for the
long term.

Contact us at careers@compliantia.com

------
julianilson
We3 | Full Stack Developer | Early-Stage | Full-time | REMOTE | Low Salary +
3%-4% equity • Product: Mobile app that connect you to the most compatible
people around you in group chats or 3, exclusively for the purposes of
friendship.

• Why: We're becoming lonelier as a society and it's really hard to make new
friends as an adult. We're increasingly mobile and new working patterns are
keeping us isolated. The quality of your friendships is the single strongest
determinant of your overall happiness. We want to turbo-charge epic-friendship
building, and do to friendship what Tinder/Bumble did for dating.

• Differentiators: Private Profiles | Not for Dating | Smart Matching

• Traction: Connected ~30k people so far.

• Funding: Bootstrapped

• Stack: Angular, Ruby on Rails, Ionic framework, PostgreSQL.

• Values: We really care about our mission.

==Team==

Two experienced entrepreneurs.

==Contact==

julian@we3app.com | More info:
[https://www.we3app.com/](https://www.we3app.com/)

– Julian, Founder & CEO

------
bfaviero
Synapse Technology | Palo Alto | Onsite, full-time | Deep Learning & Computer
Vision, Full Stack

We're making security checkpoints worldwide more automated and efficient
through software and algorithms; particularly at airports, office buildings,
and other high-security areas.

We're actively working with global airports, regulators, X-ray OEMs,
governments, and system integrators to get our technology into highly
regulated environments that see little innovation and startup attention. There
are opportunities to work with never-before-explored datasets! We're also
supported by world-class advisors and investors internationally both in the
private and public sector.

We have a small ~7-person team, but impactful. Competitive salary, full health
benefits, unlimited vacation, relocation assistance.

We're looking for:

* Deep Learning & Computer Vision Engineer

* Full Stack Python and Javascript Engineer

* Infrastructure and Back-end

Reach me at bfaviero@syntechcorporation.com (CEO/Fo-Founder)!

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | SRE, Data Engineers, Infrastructure Engineers, C++
Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving people’s lives by
making transportation safer, more accessible, and more convenient.

Our team is small and we move quickly. We’re currently testing a fully
driverless solution on city streets in San Francisco. We're looking for smart,
ambitious people to help build the world’s largest fleet of driverless cars.

We are looking to hire across the entire company so please check out our open
roles!

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/16/16893452/detroit-auto-
sho...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/16/16893452/detroit-auto-
show-2018-google-gm-waymo-ford-tesla)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

------
beauhurst
Beauhurst | Full Stack Developer, Senior Full Stack Developer | London, UK |
Onsite, Full-time

We're on a mission to track every interesting startup and high-growth company
in the UK. Our web platform is the number one source for data on these
exciting companies.

If you’re a fearless generalist who loves working with Django and Python and
doesn’t mind getting stuck into different problems then this could be the
perfect opportunity for you.

You'll help us as we try to solve some of our big problems like: finding and
matching the people associated with high-growth companies, improving our
advanced search tools, better understanding our users' behaviour and improving
our machine learning classifiers.

Our current stack includes Django, Python, D3, SCSS, Postgres, Redis, AWS,
Docker, scikit-learn and much more!

Apply at:
[https://about.beauhurst.com/jobs/](https://about.beauhurst.com/jobs/)

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood) | Full Time | ONSITE

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 100 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C)

Android Engineers (Java)

Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)

Product Analysts (SQL)

Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX)

Project Managers (Agile)

Site Reliability Engineer

Apply here: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-
dTZ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-dTZ) and we will get back to
you shortly!

------
samcrawford
SamKnows is working with governments, ISPs, consumers and academics worldwide
to build the definitive global internet performance measurement platform. With
over 100,000 hardware measurement probes distributed across 35 countries, and
even more mobile app installations, we provide an accurate analysis of end-to-
end internet performance.

If you love big data, machine learning, and want to work in a fast-paced
environment while contributing to the greater good, SamKnows could just be
what you’re looking for.

We have an office right by the Tate Modern in London and are about to open two
more offices in Sao Paulo and Philadelphia.

We are hiring for the following roles:

* iOS Developer

* Android Developer

* Senior Software Engineer (Machine Learning)

* Senior Software Engineer (PHP Backend)

* Senior Software Engineer (Data)

More details can be found here:
[https://www.samknows.com/company/careers](https://www.samknows.com/company/careers)

Contact us with any queries: careers@samknows.com

------
andrea_punzi
Prima Assicurazioni | Software Engineer | Milano, ITALY | Full-time | ONSITE

We are looking for a Software Engineer with a strong passion for excellent
coding and willing to learn powerful and cutting-edge technologies.

REQUIREMENTS: You are skilled in at least one among these programming
languages: Elixir, PHP, Ruby, Javascript. You have a strong experience in unit
and functional testing. You are experienced in working with web application
framework such as Symfony or Phoenix.

NICE TO HAVE: Experience with functional programming. Knowledge of Elixir and
Elm. Knowledge of RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, Datadog. Experience in working with
microservice-oriented infrastructure.

BENEFITS: Unlimited budget for hardware. Opportunity to participate to dev
conference (e.g. ElixirConf, CloudConf, Code BEAM Lite, Milano JS). Amazing
location: 50 meters from the Piazza Duomo, Milano.

If you’re interested in joining our team, send us an email with your CV at
jobs@prima.it

------
advanderveer
Nerdalize (nerdalize.com) | Delft, Netherlands | Onsite

Nerdalize is on a bold journey to turn the world into a huge sustainable data
center by heating houses with our cloud servers. To make this happen, we need
great people.

When you think of cloud you don’t think of the weather forecast but of
price/performance, deployment, hybrid cloud, Docker orchestration and what
amazing technologies the future will bring? Do you want to be part of
revolutionizing the cloud? Then you might just be the rock star we are looking
for!

Do you want to work with young, ambitious colleagues and together create real
impact on the world? Then join Nerdalize and work from our office in Delft by
contacting Thirza (people@nerdalize.com). Send your resume, links of work and
a nice letter. We would love to hear from you:
[http://careers.nerdalize.com/](http://careers.nerdalize.com/)

------
majogu
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
60,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (70!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 140 people, and recently became a public company
listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are based in Edinburgh but
we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help us make small
businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have great opportunities in
our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently Ruby/Rails,
JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, SmartOS.

We currently have senior full-stack and data scientist vacancies available.
Senior engineers at FreeAgent have the opportunity to provide technical
leadership and help to grow their teams. We like to work with people who show
initiative and continually seek to improve themselves, their teammates, and
our codebase. Our product teams are small and cross functional, enjoying a
great degree of responsibility. We invest in our platform (code health,
scalability, security) as well as working on improving and adding new features
that help our customers.

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me directly: maria [at] freeagent [dot]
com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff and contractors only right now)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
They have a Data Science internship, closing date tomorrow (2 March 18).

FWIW I was confused: with js off, the whole page shows except the Workable
embed which lists the jobs, the page reads fine, just looks like there are no
positions.

Whatever happened to <noscript>Enable javascript to load full
list.</noscript>.

------
Formlabs
Formlabs | Somerville, MA | ONSITE | Full-Time | Software and Mechanical
Engineers

Join Formlabs if you want to bring groundbreaking professional 3D printers to
the desktop of every designer, engineer, researcher, and artist in the world.
Formlabs also offers lunch 3 days a week, unlimited, flexible vacation time,
and a comprehensive healthcare package.

LINUX ENGINEER: [https://grnh.se/35lg101](https://grnh.se/35lg101) Collaborate
with a stellar multi-disciplinary engineering team to design and debug the
embedded code that allows our 3D printers to work

UI ENGINEER: [https://grnh.se/frajd41](https://grnh.se/frajd41) Design and
code a consumer level UI experience that guides our users of all backgrounds
seamlessly through our software

SOFTWARE ENGINEER: [https://grnh.se/ie7ubf1](https://grnh.se/ie7ubf1) With a
variety of products in the works you could have the opportunity to work on
anything from creating factory calibration software to developing one of the
most powerful and intuitive desktop print applications on the market: PreForm

FACTORY SOFTWARE ENGINEER: [https://grnh.se/ialojn1](https://grnh.se/ialojn1)
Play an integral role in bringing our printers into the hands of designers,
engineers, and artists all over the work by developing the software that takes
products from design to mass manufacturability

DEVOPS ENGINEER: [https://grnh.se/s3nhy71](https://grnh.se/s3nhy71) Develop a
fast and reliable build process to bring our Preform software to thousands of
users, and manage internal and external beta testing

MECHANICAL ENGINEER: [https://grnh.se/5wxrgsve1](https://grnh.se/5wxrgsve1)
Work on a variety of mechanical challenges including precise and low-cost
machine design, tightly integrated optical and electrical systems, and dealing
with unforeseen complications from thermal and material interaction.

R&D ENGINEERING
TECHNICIAN:[https://grnh.se/foog32oj1](https://grnh.se/foog32oj1) Design and
run experiments on prototype and next generation printers. As well as, help
debug mechanical issues on prototype hardware or instrumentation, fix them, or
propose a solution.

------
Sin08
Greatist | Full-Stack Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, Full-Time

Greatist ([https://greatist.com](https://greatist.com)) is a media company
working to define what it means to have a healthy attitude in life.

We're looking for a full-stack engineer with 3 years of experience who'll own
our website. You’ll have a lot of autonomy to make technical decisions that
are right for Greatist. We’ll rely on you to focus on the current goals as
well as bringing new and scalable technology solutions to the table.

Our current stack includes: PHP / Drupal 7, MySQL, AngularJS / jQuery.

Some perks include: flexible hours, unlimited vacation, free lunch.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/greatist/jobs/1008671](https://boards.greenhouse.io/greatist/jobs/1008671).
If you have any questions, ask me: simon@greatist.com

------
prasanna680
Macy's Inc | San Francisco, CA | On-site | Hiring Android Developers

Job Overview:

As a senior technologist, the mobile engineer is responsible for driving
technology delivery and supporting operational excellence for macys.com. We
seek a candidate that is comfortable engaging all aspects of a development
cycle that includes data collection, algorithm development, performance
assessment, and integration into different hardware platforms.

Essential Functions:

• Design & create features for mobile Android app that satisfy business and
non-functional requirements. • Architect, design, and build software that
scale on Android • Drive adherence to mobile optimized standards, APIs •
Hands-on code contribution and delivery - libraries, API's, documentation. •
Coordinate and work closely with other product and design teams to execute
solutions. • Understanding and taking advantage of modern mobile
architectures, devices and vendor solutions. • Acting as the technical subject
matter expert: Mentoring fellow engineers, demonstrating technical expertise,
and leading a small team solving challenging programming and design problems.
• Understanding of mobile security protocols, analytics and social channel
integration.

Qualifications: Education/Experience:

• Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science/Engineering or equivalent work
experience • Hands on experience building and delivering mobile applications
on Android OS. • Experience building Android apps adhering to MVP & MVVM
design patterns. • Familiar & experienced using Android Data Binding, Rx Java
2, Dagger2 libraries.

Nice to have skills/experience: • Building Android apps using Kotlin •
Building AR/VR apps using Google AR/VR SDKs & Unity SDKs

All open positions are contract (6 months) to hire. If interested, please
forward your updated resume to the hiring manager
(prasannarupan.sivagnanasooryar@macys.com) to get you setup for an interview.

------
alexshye
Clinc | Software Engineers | Ann Arbor & SF | Onsite, Full-time & Internships
| [https://clinc.com](https://clinc.com)

Clinc builds the world's most advanced conversational AI.

Our team includes top researchers in systems & AI, and engineers that have
scaled software at Facebook and Google. We're a post-series A startup that has
raised $8M. We are growing quickly (team & revenue!), and we're partnered with
some of the world's largest financial institutions.

We have several engineering roles open in our downtown Ann Arbor HQ as well as
in our SF office in Fidi:

    
    
      * Full-stack software engineer
      * Data scientist
      * Front-end web engineer
    

Join us to define the future of conversational experiences.

Learn more and apply at:
[https://clinc.com/careers.html](https://clinc.com/careers.html)

~~~
alexilliamson
I applied on your website for the data scientist role but never got even a
confirmation email. Can you please let me know if anyone saw my resume? This
sounds like a great opportunity, and my wife's family lives in Ann Arbor, so I
am _extremely_ interested.

------
bnomis
Seedlink Technology | Shanghai | Full-Time | Onsite | Software Engineers,
DevOps, Data Science

Seedlink is using natural language processing and machine learning to
transform the HR industry. We analyse gigabytes of data to produce models of
ideal candidates. We then match candidates’ responses against our models to
predict which candidates best fit our clients’ requirements. We have clients
all over the world in many different industries.

Our stack is React/Redux + GraphQL + Python/Django on AWS/Aliyun running Linux
via K8s/Docker and Ansible/Jenkins.

We're looking for a variety of engineers: frontend, backend, test, devops,
data science. More at
[https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/careers/tech/](https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/careers/tech/)

Happy to receive CVs, questions: simon.blanchard@seedlinktech.com

~~~
travis_17
Typo: working link is
[https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/career/tech/](https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/career/tech/)

~~~
bnomis
Thank you.

------
BayLabs
BayLabs

Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Bay Labs is actively hiring!

www.baylabs.io

Bay Labs is at the forefront of bringing deep learning advances to critical
unsolved healthcare problems.

We have assembled an exceptional team of clinicians, engineers, and scientists
who are developing breakthrough technologies in cardiovascular imaging and
care addressing the largest cause of death in the US. The Bay Labs team brings
diverse expertise to the problem of diagnosing and managing heart disease with
leaders in machine learning, visual neuroscience, robotics, and physics. We
have teamed up with a network of world-class clinical and academic advisors,
progressing in a very short period of time. Current investors in Bay Labs are
recognized leaders in venture capital.

Learn more and apply here:

System Integration Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9342f86?source=hackernews)

Experienced Backend Software Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d5ec404?source=hackernews)

DevOps/Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-871013...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-8710134b3dbb?source=hackernews)

Experienced Research Engineer - Deep Learning:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406c5ddb0?source=hackernews)

... and more!

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris, France |
Senior Data Scientist | Full-time ONSITE | (VISA sponsorship)

You will be in charge of improving our Criteo Engine. This Engine is a key
component of our business offer. Our technology takes an algorithmic approach
to determining what user we show an ad to, when, and for what products.

We serve daily two billion unique adverts while keeping the latency under 10
ms. Our Data Scientists are responsible to use this 10 ms the most efficient
way to estimate the value of each display and drive the best performance to
our clients.

More specifically:

\- Build and improve all our models

\- Gather and analyze data to extract valuable information relevant to our
models

\- Identify key prediction problems and propose innovating solutions

\- Report, visualize and communicate results

\- Contribute to the exploration and creation of new scientific understanding

We can have a chat n.rassam@criteo.com

------
zith
Advisa | Frontend and backend developers | Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time
Onsite

We're a loan comparison service that tries to take people existing loan
situation and improve it. The banks are making way too much money off of its
customers, and we'd like to change that.

Come join a passionate team in a small company where every employee really
makes a difference.

\- Tech stack backend: NodeJS (service oriented architecture, restful
communication and message queues using RabbitMQ), docker, AWS ECS

\- Tech stack frontend: Angular, React, Less, ES6

[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/17670-advisa-product-backend-
de...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/17670-advisa-product-backend-developer/)

[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/17669-advisa-product-
frontend-d...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/17669-advisa-product-frontend-
developer/)

------
abrahamcadre
CADRE | New York, NY & Toronto, ON| Onsite | Experienced Engineers | Cadre is
a well-funded startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the intersection of
technology and investing. Our mission is to provide direct access to world’s
best investments. We are starting with high-end commercial real estate and are
changing how investors find and invest in opportunities in this massive
industry.

Open Positions: [https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123)

Senior Software Engineer (Toronto)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=928493](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=928493)

------
fabian_minodes
MiNODES ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time | Visa | Data Scientists & Software Engineers

MiNODES is a young high-growth technology business fundamentally transforming
the way brick and mortar retailers engage with their customers. Headquartered
in Berlin, we provide global retailers with innovative SaaS solutions on a
mission to enhance the consumers' shopping experience and give brick and
mortar retailers an edge over their online competitors in an increasingly
digitized world. Our dynamic and ambitious team combines expertise from top
players in retail, VCs, internet and tech startups. You will enjoy having high
impact in a company with tremendous growth potential, giving you unparalleled
opportunities for growing personally and professionally.

For MiNODES micro analytics, we have thousands of our sensors installed in our
customers' retail stores around the world. For MiNODES macro analytics, we
consume terabytes of anonymized mobile network events. Our tech stack consists
of mainly Python and Scala (Spark) for data analysis and processing, and
Cassandra and Postgres for data storage.

We work, learn and develop while having lots of fun on the way. We're also
happy to help with visa and relocation where necessary. We are looking for a
wide range of people to join our team:

Data Scientist: [https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/53552](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/53552)

(Junior) Machine Learning Engineer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/53549](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/53549)

Backend Developer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6481](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6481)

No recruiters please.

------
Benfromparis
DataDome | Paris, France | ONSITE FULL-TIME

[https://datadome.co](https://datadome.co)
[https://docs.datadome.co/docs](https://docs.datadome.co/docs)

Bot hunters is a full time job! With our proprietary SaaS cybersecurity
technology, we detect and manage non-human traffic in real-time to protect our
clients’ websites and APIs.

DataDome is a growing French startup pioneering in bot detection and
protection for content publishers, eCommerce websites and advertisers across
the world.

Our stack:

• Stream data processing: Kafka / Flink / Elasticsearch

• Real time detection engine: Java

• Webservers modules (nginx,haproxy…): C++ / C#, nodeJS, lua

• Infrastructure: 100VM (AWS/Azure/baremetal)

• Dashboard: Angular5 / symfony3

Achievement: 500 million hits daily protected below 3ms (99p)

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

• FullStack wEB Engineer : Angular5 / symfony3

• Senior Software Engineer : Java, Scala, C++

• Data Engineer : Scala, Java, Python

• VP Engineer

Join us: apply@datadome.co

------
wmahler
Creighton University | HortonWorks Engineer/Admin and Senior Full Stack JS
Engineers | Omaha, NE | Onsite or Remote (US-only), Contract

Creighton University is a Jesuit, Catholic university bridging health, law,
business and the arts and sciences for a more just world. Join us in building
a new higher education digital experience.

You are good match for this position if you are a motivated and energetic
hortonworks engineer or full-stack developer, you take initiative, find
solutions to problems, you are thorough and know how to produce results
quickly under minimal supervision.

    
    
      Our stack is a combination of:
      * Frontend: Javascript, React, Webpack, Bootstrap
      * Middleware: NodeJS, Express, Passport, Nginx, 
      * Backend: Cassandra, MySQL, Ambari, Ranger, Kafka, ZooKeeper, Spark, Hive, HDFS
    

Please send your resume to williammahler1 [at] creighton.edu for
consideration.

------
youmin
Nexiona | Frontend and backend developers | Barcelona (Spain) | REMOTE (only
Europe) | [http://nexiona.com](http://nexiona.com)

About us:

* Software development company focused 100% on professional IoT and Industrie 4.0

* Young company but growing very fast

* HQ in Barcelona and office in UK

Positions:

* Backend/frontend developers, product manager, system administrators... Open positions and apply details: [https://goo.gl/EiiXGY](https://goo.gl/EiiXGY) (We are open to spontaneous applications for other positions)

* Keywords: IoT, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, Python, Flask, Elastic, Javascript, ReactJS, Typescript, node.js, Ansible, Raspberry Pi, Arduino, Docker, Rancher, Agile, Kanban

* Interview = culture [1h] + technical interview [1h] + coding project presentation [1h] + onsite interview [1h]

Final notes:

* g33k p30pl3 and nice atmosphere

* remote work but fully connected with workmates

* 2-3 days every month we spend time together in our Barcelona office

~~~
zerodo
Heads up, your document is 1.5 years out of date.

------
katka_klepkova
Kiwi.com | Platform Engineer | ONSITE | Brno, Czech Republic

Kiwi.com is an online travel agency with groundbreaking Virtual Interlining
technology and a focus on exceptional customer service. Our unique combination
algorithm allows our customers to combine flights from non-cooperating
airlines onto a single itinerary, often resulting in significant savings.

800m flight combinations realtime priced per day | Aiming for EUR 1 billion
revenues in 2017 | 172 TB of incoming data every day | 10 to 1000 employees in
3 years | 1 billion database updates/hour | 75 million searches per day |
6,000 bookings per day

If you are interested check out: [https://www.kiwi.com/jobs/devs-
tech/platform-engineer/](https://www.kiwi.com/jobs/devs-tech/platform-
engineer/)

Don't hesitate to contact me directly (katerina.klepkova@kiwi.com)

------
twlan
Fastems Systems GmbH | Issum, Germany (close to Düsseldorf) | ONSITE | Full
time | [https://www.fastems.de](https://www.fastems.de)

Founded in 1901, Fastems is a privately held company headquartered in Finland
with additional operations in Issum, Germany.

WHAT WE DO Our software solutions are helping our customers take their
productivity and competitiveness of their manufacturing to the next level.

At Fastems, you could join the industrial revolution of digitalization!

We are looking for C#/.NET Developers with a hands-on attitude and willingness
to learn about Robotics and Manufacturing in an international team.

Apply here: [https://fastems.recruitee.com/o/software-developers-issum-
ge...](https://fastems.recruitee.com/o/software-developers-issum-germany)

If you are interested, be quick: the hiring process has already started.

------
blasdel
Amazon Web Services (AWS) | Systems Development Engineer | Seattle, WA |
Onsite, Relocation | Full-time

EC2 Foundational Technologies is the core of the cloud. We own operating
systems, hypervisors, plus system integration and the launch and maintenance
of compute platforms for all of EC2. We power innovation across Amazon and the
tech world - from startups through the Fortune 500.

Join the team that brings it all together. Work on cutting edge hardware
(before anyone else) with a team of industry leading hardware and software
engineers across the full EC2 stack — firmware, hypervisor, operating system,
data and control planes. If you have a passion for technology and innovation,
join the team at the core of the cloud.

The software services have unprecedented scale and availability requirements.
You will lead the software development of large-scale distributed software
systems; in Go, Python and other languages using open source and Amazon
proprietary technologies. This includes software applications dealing with
configuration, modeling, workflows, large scale simulation, automation, fault
tolerance, capacity planning, disaster recovery and prevention. You will also
work on improving operations and managing the performance and availability of
our large scale system.

\--

We're especially looking for what we call SysDEs and others might call SRE or
DevOps, but we also have a team of more pure SDEs doing greenfield work.

We're also looking for a Senior TPM (Technical Program Manager) who will be
able to work with multiple internal and external partner teams to define and
drive projects that span the entire life cycle of EC2 instances from inception
to maintenance and retirement. The successful candidate must have exceptional
customer focus, problem solving skills, strong business judgment, and
demonstrated experience managing cross-functional teams — and exposure to
cloud infrastructure services is strongly desired.

My email contact is my HN username @amazon.com

~~~
vero_alex
Hello!

I am extremely interested in learning more about this position, but it seems
like the email listed is not valid. Would it be possible to get another email
address?

------
evand
Canonical | Software Engineer | Full-time | Remote

Canonical’s Snapcraft ([https://snapcraft.io](https://snapcraft.io)) makes it
possible to deliver app updates to all of Linux automatically, eliminating the
long tail of supported releases and complex install instructions.

With thousands of applications on the platform from over a thousand
developers, including well-recognised names like Spotify, Slack, and
Microsoft, the Snapcraft team’s mission is to uphold a high bar of quality as
well as predictable, intuitive behaviour.

We are looking for an experienced software engineer with background in
developer tools to join our globally-distributed, home-based team.

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1067097](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1067097)

------
seibelj
Airfox | [https://airfox.com/](https://airfox.com/) | Boston, MA, USA | Onsite
| Full-time | Android and NodeJS

Airfox is a Boston-based tech startup dedicated to improving access to
financial services in developing countries. Using the blockchain, Airfox is
reducing the cost of credit and increasing access to capital for consumers and
small businesses in Latin America. Airfox’s mobile app provides a digital
wallet for unbanked users and seamlessly connects them to useful financial and
digital services.

We are looking for an Android and NodeJS backend engineer to augment our
growing engineering team. We are conveniently located near South Station and
provide the usual benefits, competitive salary, etc.

If you are interested in working at a company with a social impact mission,
please email me at james@airfox.io with your resume.

------
GIVZ
Givz | CTO | NYC / Boston / Remote | Full-Time | givz.com

Launched in 2016, we are Givz, a platform dedicated to optimizing the
charitable giving experience for donor and recipient.

Fast, Simple and Reliable - Users can donate to any of the 1.6M registered
501c3 organizations in the United States and immediately receive their tax
deductible receipt via email, with a copy and complete history stored in their
profile, and this is just the beginning.

There are two of us (non-technical) and we are looking for a motivated
CTO/CoFounder with some grit to help us develop the platform that will change
the world.

Tech: Django Back, React Front, AWS Host

Job Description:
[https://angel.co/givz/jobs/332960-cto](https://angel.co/givz/jobs/332960-cto)

Interested parties: Apply via Angelist or email us directly at info@givz.com
with subject "HN | Givz CTO"

Thank you!

------
unify_id
UnifyID | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/) UnifyID is building a revolutionary
identity platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people
to identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html)

\- SXSW Security & Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous
2017 Winner \- TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford
StartX S15

Roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer (15 new): [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html)

\- Machine Learner (5 new): [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html)

\- iOS Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-application.html)

\- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html)

\- Front-End Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/front-end-
application.html](https://unify.id/front-end-application.html)

\- Product Designer: [https://unify.id/designer-
application.html](https://unify.id/designer-application.html)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great SoMa location, visa sponsorship,
exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC funded startup.
Email: jobs@unify.id

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer, Full Stack Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE

Downtown Toronto. Great work-life balance. Full TD benefits.
[https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-us/benefits/](https://jobs.td.com/en-
CA/why-choose-us/benefits/)

I have multiple software engineering openings on my team at all seniority
levels. We're looking for highly-technical, hands-on software engineers who
can wear multiple hats in a new agile team within our Enterprise Information
Management group. We're focusing on DevOps & Internal tools to better manage
our Big Data Lake and move to a PaaS model. We do back-end microservices, job
orchestration, promotion workflows, web front-ends. We run a cluster with
thousands of cores, petabytes of data and terabytes of RAM.

We have a backlog of interesting work that requires critical thinking and
creativity. We're all about improving the way we work, leading by example and
reducing friction.

Qualities

* Self-starter, Go-getter

* Constantly finds ways to optimize processes

* Always automates

* Great communication skills

Experience

* Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM

* Python

* Cloudera stack

* Hadoop / Cloudera security

* Structured and unstructured data

* Designing / consuming APIs within an SoA

* Test automation tools and techniques

* Configuration management

* DevOps practices

* CI/CD

* TDD

* Setting up VMs, environments, docker

* Worked in an agile team

* Front-end angular skills an asset

To reply, use the email address in my profile.

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://www.amplitude.com](https://www.amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build better products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart and easy-to-use analytics, not the complex data science stacks or
surface-level vanity metrics of today. We're a 100-person company (< 20
engineers), and we raised our Series C last summer. We've gotten incredible
traction helping customers like PayPal, IBM, Capital One, Twitter, Microsoft,
and Square Enix change the way they build products.

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers). In
particular, we're looking to grow out the engineering team with the following
positions:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior DevOps Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack on the backend and JavaScript, React, Flux,
Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a number of extremely challenging
technical problems to solve thanks to being in the analytics space, and we're
looking for talented people who are passionate about the intersection of
technology and product to help us take the next step.

We only hire the best engineers and pay very competitive salaries. Also, we
don't do whiteboard interviews! Bring your laptop, and be prepared to write
code the way you expect to on the job -- in a familiar working environment
with access to the internet.

If this sounds interesting to you, please reach out to us at
careers@amplitude.com or apply directly through
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers).

------
nnntom
Niantic | SF, Sunnyvale, Seattle, Los Angeles |
[https://www.nianticlabs.com/jobs/](https://www.nianticlabs.com/jobs/)

Niantic is leading the way in augmented reality technology and products. Come
join our world class team and experience the joy of creating products and
services that touch hundreds of millions of people.

Our team is behind two groundbreaking AR products: Ingress and Pokemon Go. We
recently announced our next adventure, Harry Potter: Wizards Unite, along with
our Series B funding.

Opportunities include Computer Vision, Machine Learning, Mobile, Game Dev,
Tech Artist, and Product.

Process: Phone intro/screen, technical interview with the team, decision.

Apply here:
[https://www.nianticlabs.com/jobs/](https://www.nianticlabs.com/jobs/)

Questions? eebinger at nianticlabs dot com

~~~
nnntom
Wanted to mention that we're also hiring for SRE, full-stack web & server,
among other roles!

------
theandrewbailey
DEG Digital | Salesforce Commerce Cloud (back-end and front-end) | Pittsburgh,
PA | FULLTIME | ONSITE

DEG is a Salesforce Gold consulting partner. Commerce cloud (formerly
Demandware) is a 100% cloud based ecommerce platform.

If you aren't already a certified commerce cloud developer, DEG should be
happy to get you up to speed. If you know your way around Javascript, you'll
do great. Tell them I sent you.

APPLY:

(back-end): [https://careers-deg.icims.com/jobs/1569/salesforce-
commerce-...](https://careers-deg.icims.com/jobs/1569/salesforce-commerce-
cloud-engineer/job?branding=live)

(front-end): [https://careers-deg.icims.com/jobs/1608/front-end-
developer/...](https://careers-deg.icims.com/jobs/1608/front-end-
developer/job?branding=live)

------
dylanpyle
CALA | Full-Stack Engineer | ONSITE | NYC

We’re hiring full-stack engineers at CALA ([https://ca.la](https://ca.la)),
based in NYC (or SF if open to relocation). We’re building a platform for
fashion designers & brands — our customers design apparel with our tools, and
we develop and produce it with our network of manufacturers. We’ve worked with
incredible designers and brands, including rapper Wiz Khalifa and streetwear
legends 424 and Pleasures.

We’re a super small team; you’ll be one of the first engineers and a huge part
of growing the product and team. Our tech stack is mostly
TypeScript/node/React/Postgres right now, but with some other small things in
the mix too. You’ll be working across the whole stack; web, backend services
and APIs, iOS and more.

Email me at d@ca.la if this sounds like a good fit!

------
hantusk
Egmont | Senior Data Scientist | Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE | Proficiency in
a local language (DK/NO/SE) required

Egmont is one of the largest media conglomerates in the Nordics. We are
looking for a senior data scientist to join our team to solve problems and
deploy models.

We are well on our way with several ongoing projects and an exciting project
pipeline across our portfolio of businesses including cinemas, streaming
services, magazine subscriptions and ecommerce businesses.

Examples of project requests include:

\- Development of customer lifetime value models to prioritise our marketing
efforts

\- Implement recommendation systems to target relevant content based on
customer behaviour

\- Predict curstomer churn and segment our customer bases

\- Model the lifecycle of our media products

\- Model and forecast stock capacity needs for our ecommerce businesses

With reference to me, you would work in our Corporate Strategy team with
strong relations to our top management and business units. I have a technical
background, so we will work together closely.

We are looking for someone who communicate well in Danish, Swedish or
Norwegian and who is a structured, intellectually curious and driven
individual.

You must also have strong capabilities from at least 3 years of work
experience in the following areas:

\- Advanced analytics (such as predictive analytics, cluster analysis and
machine learning)

\- Automated ETL processes

\- Deployment of analytical models or software

\- Python or R skills

\- Applied statistics

If you qualify, and this sounds interesting for you, have a further look at:
[https://egmont.easycruit.com/vacancy/2013375/32415](https://egmont.easycruit.com/vacancy/2013375/32415)

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Lead Support Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences.

Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM, email
automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile for
each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/careers/](https://www.woopra.com/careers/) for open
positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
skipwalker
Voyant Inc. | System Administrator/Engineer/DevOps | Austin, TX | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | [http://www.planwithvoyant.com](http://www.planwithvoyant.com)

System Administrator/Engineer/DevOps

Voyant is seeking a talented System Admin/DevOps Engineer to help lead the
evolution of our development and deployment systems. The successful candidate
will have expertise with Linux, and experience building, configuring, and
maintaining production deployments, ideally using Amazon Web Services (AWS)
EC2

Responsibilities * Leverage Amazon AWS services to design new and improve
existing Voyant EC2 deployments. * Develop expertise in our current deployment
solution, and continually design enhancements. Technologies used include: EC2,
RDS, VPC, CloudFormation, Route53, Jenkins, OpenVPN, Tomcat, Apache, Java. *
Develop tools (e.g. dashboards) to continuously improve DevOps processes
around our AWS environments (We have at least 5 separate production
environments). * Setup, configure, and maintain internal Linux and Windows
virtualization environments. * Develop and implement disaster recovery
planning for production environments.

Experience and Skills: * 5+ years experience as a system or devops engineer *
Cloud computing administration - Amazon AWS preferred * AWS DevOps Engineering
Certification (If not, we will encourage and sponsor your certification on the
job) * Configuration management experience (Ansible, Chef, Puppet) *
Automation scripting language experience * Experience or familiarity with Java
application servers and servlet containers is a plus

What we offer: * Opportunity to gain AWS experience and AWS certifications *
Small but profitable and stable company ... we are growing but not yet a big
dumb company * Highly competitive salary with stock options * Full family
medical and dental insurance

Location: Austin, TX (Relocation and visa sponsorship is not currently
available.)

contact us at jobs@planwithvoyant.com

------
ganaz
ONSITE or Locally REMOTE in Bay Area or Seattle

Ganaz, a Techstars Seattle 2018 company, helps farmworkers find the best jobs
and helps agricultural employers recruit, retain and communicate with their
multilingual workforce. After farms, we'll take on factories, hospitality,
mines etc globally. Geekwire article on us
[https://www.geekwire.com/2017/ganaz-uses-technology-
connect-...](https://www.geekwire.com/2017/ganaz-uses-technology-connect-
farmers-workers-amid-uncertainty-agriculture-industry/)

We’re looking for a Head of Engineering
[https://ganaz.com/hiring](https://ganaz.com/hiring)

We had a very successful pre-seed round and are gearing up for our seed round
at the end of the Seattle Techstars program in April/May.

Thanks for spreading the word!

------
erodr015
Softbank & Qualcomm backed

Brain Corp: Adaptive AI Platform that transforms manual machines into Self-
Driving Robots.

Machine Learning Motion Planning Product Security Qt UI Tools Engineer
Research Scientist, SLAM & State Estimation Robotics Software Engineer
Software Engineer: Autonomous Navigation Architectures Software Test
Automation Engineer Sr. Software Engineer, Linux Senior Mechanical Engineer
Manufacturing Quality and Test Engineer Electrical Engineer Hardware Test
Engineer New Product Introduction - NPI Engineer Regulatory Compliance
Engineer Senior Electrical Engineer Systems Engineer Front-End Web Developer
Director, Program Management Office (PMO) Firmware Engineer Software
Operations Engineer Account Manager

[https://www.braincorp.com/careers](https://www.braincorp.com/careers)

------
markoa
Semaphore | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote | Full-time |
[https://semaphoreci.com/about/careers](https://semaphoreci.com/about/careers)

We're currently hiring a Technical Writer, Technical Support Engineer, React
Developer and DevOps Engineer; see
[https://semaphoreci.com/about/careers](https://semaphoreci.com/about/careers).

At Semaphore, we're on a mission to help developers move faster. Our way is to
double down on great user experience and high performance, treat our customers
as we’d like to be treated, and make continuous delivery practices more
accessible to developers. We're bootstrapped, profitable, the team is ~20
people who love what they do. If you join you can make a big impact.

------
efremm
Spectrm ([https://spectrm.io](https://spectrm.io)) | Software Engineers |
Berlin | ONSITE | VISA

Spectrm enables brands to use messaging and chatbots for business.

We built one of the first chatbots on Facebook Messenger, were launch partner
at F8 2016 and got funding from the most prestigious US investors as well as
from Google DNI.

We are looking for Software Engineers (Fullstack) to work on our specialized
CMS. We require solid experience in JavaScript, HTML, CSS, some object
oriented language and SQL. Experience with AngularJS, SASS, React, Symfony,
Silex, Laravel is desirable. The job is onsite in Berlin and no german
language skills are required.

Our tech stack is mainly Javascript, Python, PHP, MySQL, Elastic Search and
AWS services like RDS, EC2, SQS, DynamoDB, ElastiCache.

If you are interested, please send your CV and Cover Letter to jobs@spectrm.de

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601562](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601562)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601561](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601561)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads. For internships or recent college grads positions please apply here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
hganesan
TowerView Health | Philadelphia, PA | Full-Time | Remote and In Office | Back-
End Engineering | [http://towerviewhealth.com](http://towerviewhealth.com)

TowerView Health is a rapidly growing, venture backed startup in Philadelphia
looking for a creative, self-driven back-end engineer to help us scale up our
service for patients.

We help chronically ill patients manage complex medication regimens in their
home. We partner with pharmacies that send patients customized pre-sorted
medication trays that insert into our custom-designed smart pillbox. Our
pillbox can sense when medication is removed and send patients and/or their
caregivers automated reminders. Explainer Link:
[https://youtu.be/vWaBJVrSOiE](https://youtu.be/vWaBJVrSOiE)

We sell to health insurance companies and hospital systems so patients receive
it for free. Our patients love us because we take away the complexity of
managing medications and our customers love us because we keep patients
healthy and out of the hospital--only 33% of patients take their medication as
prescribed and 125,000 people die each year because of medication related
errors. We’re on a mission to help patients and revolutionize the way that
medications are taken in home.

Experience in/with: Node.JS, Docker, microservices

Projects we work on: \- IoT backend processing sensor data to help identify
patients who need care \- Microservice backend platform to manage data from
multiple client web applications \- Automated notification system to
coordinate online and pillbox-centric alerts for patients

More info here: [https://angel.co/towerview-health/jobs/96130-backend-
enginee...](https://angel.co/towerview-health/jobs/96130-backend-engineer)

Shoot me a message or an e-mail at hareesh@towerviewhealth.com if you have any
questions or just want to learn more about the company.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) |
ONSITE/REMOTE | [https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 25 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Product Designer (designer #1)
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/frontend/data/devops) - REMOTE OK
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
j-collier
Realm Five, Inc. | Software Engineer, Firmware Engineer | Lincoln, NE | ONSITE
| FULL-TIME | [https://www.realmfive.com](https://www.realmfive.com)

Realm Five is developing disruptive solutions to automate production
agriculture. Its solutions utilize IoT (Internet of Things), data analysis,
and automation technologies. Our stack includes Ruby, Javascript, React-
Native, C/C++, Go, AWS, and LabView.

We develop the hardware, firmware and software in-house. We are hiring for a
variety of positions:

    
    
        Full Stack Web Developer(Jr./Mid./Sr.)
        Dev Ops Engineer
        Mobile Application Developer (Hybrid)
        Embedded Device Firmware Engineer
    

Holler at justin.collier@realmfive.com if you're interested in helping us
solving big problems in agriculture around the world.

------
wdewind
Margin | Mid / Senior full stack / backend software engineer | New York NYC NY
| ONSITE [http://www.margin.co](http://www.margin.co)

Margin is an early stage startup looking for a mid to senior backend or full
stack engineer. AWS/ops experience is a major plus, and someone who has worked
in DevOps before and wants to make a transition into doing a bit more on the
dev side while owning infrastructure would be a great fit. More info here but
the position reports to me so feel free to contact me about any questions you
may have (info in profile) if you'd like:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BcdCb9yJloaEAYuxge__-
rG-V68...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BcdCb9yJloaEAYuxge__-
rG-V684hx1R/view)

------
aerie-tech
Aerie Technologies | Software Engineers | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE |
[https://aerie-tech.com](https://aerie-tech.com)

Make your work matter. The first few hours are critical during a disaster for
first responders but they’re also full of confusion with conflicting damage
reports and out of date satellite maps. We provide a geospatial intelligence
platform and drone fleet management solution that enables first responders to
quickly launch drones at a disaster site and get a detailed survey over
hundreds of acres in minutes.

We’re a small team of ex-Stanford, ex-Google, ex-vmware engineers with
experience delivering products to large government customers. We’re primarily
looking for full-stack engineers but also computer vision experts and anyone
interested in making an impact.

Contact us at: careers@aerie-tech.com

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or Full
Time | Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

Abine is building a stealth-mode self-driving blockchain AI chatbot and is
financed by Zuckerberg, Gates, and Andreesen. If you're still reading... and
you're a strong developer that cares about consumer privacy we'd like to hear
from you.

It helps if you've used Blur and if you can direct us to projects and code
you've written. Our browser client software does a lot with Regex and
Javascript and our servers are Ruby... but we're not too particular.

If you are interested in the mission, want to try to see if there's a longer-
term fit by starting part time, and are a doer, well ---> jobs at getabine
dotcom.

------
meego
TestPass | Senior/Lead Software Engineer + Full-Stack JavaScript Engineer |
Full-time | Paris, France | €50-70k + significant equity stake |
www.testpass.fr

// Product:

TestPass helps outdoor companies connect with outdoor enthusiasts by making
their equipment easily available for test runs and rental. We solve logistics,
scheduling, or payment so brands don't have to. We're already profitable and
work with major brands (Scott, Cannondale, Specialized, Petzl...) across 25
countries.

// You:

a Lead Software Engineer to take ownership of engineering, and a Full-Stack
JavaScript Engineer to work and learn alongside. Both positions require
proficiency in building and maintaining modern full stack Javascript web
applications. Both positions are onsite in Paris, France, and allow some
remote work.

The ideal candidate for Lead Software Engineer will also have:

-a strong all-around software engineering culture (e.g. devops, QA, networking, performance, security)

-experience running small-to-average engineering teams and the desire to take a manager role, shaping the culture, tools and processes, and training younger colleagues.

// Stack:

Microservices-based architecture, ES2017, Node+Express, GraphQL, AngularJS,
Mongo+Mongoose, Heroku, Sentry,… We maintain a RaspberryPi-hosted embedded
version for our clients who use TestPass away from cellular (e.g. mountain
glaciers!).

Next: React/Vue, tests+CI, embedded app overhaul

// Team:

We're a 4-person team in Paris, France, half of which works remotely: 2x Full-
Stack JS, 1x Product Manger, 1x CEO. We have a fast product delivery pipeline
and strive to grow an efficient, sane and sustainable work environment with
proper work-life balance. Team includes a former pro mountain biker, and a
former employee #2 of Stootie (300k MAU, 11M€ raised). Frequent opportunities
to travel to outdoor-related destinations (e.g. Swiss Alps, French Riviera, US
Rockies) where we attend & support sports/outdoor events on a regular basis.
Benefits include 5 weeks paid vacation and full health benefits

// Interview process:

Phone call / coffee [30 min] >> Interview [2 hrs] + small assignment >> Onsite
w/ team [half-to-full day]

// Get in touch:

Guillaume & Antoine jobs@testpass.fr

------
cspada
Strava [https://strava.com](https://strava.com) \--

San Francisco|Senior Full Stack Engineer - Web

Apply [https://grnh.se/ew8sk61](https://grnh.se/ew8sk61)

\--

Denver|Senior Full Stack Engineer - Web

Apply [https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1](https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1)

\--

San Francisco|Senior Platform Engineer

Apply [https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1](https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1)

\--

Overview

Strava is the social network for athletes. We’re a global community of
millions of runners, cyclists and triathletes, united by the camaraderie of
sport. Our website and mobile apps bring athletes together from all walks of
life and inspire them to unlock their potential – both as individuals and as
communities. From Olympians to weekend warriors, we’re out there on the road
and trail, all over the world, day after day.

~~~
steve_adams_86
Ah, such a dream job! I use Strava more than any other app outside of web
browsing and messaging. I would jump at the chance if there were remote
opportunities.

~~~
cspada
I would suggest applying and making a note that you are only interested in
remote opportunities!

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full-
time Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction
recovery. We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and
researchers from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of
Medicine, UPENN, Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with
many of the top treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems,
and academic research programs in the world. Our core platform utilizes phone
sensors and phone data to predict the state of an individual’s recovery in
real-time, enabling the right care to be delivered proactively the moment it
is needed.

Imagine if you could predict risk factors that lead to regressive behavior,
such as when someone is angry; when they are experiencing a craving; when they
are not sleeping well; or when they are falling off their continuing care
plan. Now imagine doing all of this without self-reported data. We are
building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web application, a
robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and large-scale
data processing.

Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the backend, Backbone on the
frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile, and Python 3 for machine
learning.

To apply, contact us at talent@triggrhealth.com with a resume, why you are
interested in this position, why you want to be a part of solving this
problem, and a picture of your favorite dog or cat breed (bonus points if it’s
yours!).

Sr Full Stack Engineer Jr Full Stack Engineer Data Engineer

Full job descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

We are a highly driven, mission-oriented team that enjoys working hard, has
fun together, and embraces quirkiness. At Triggr Health we value diversity and
endeavor to treat everyone with respect, no matter their age, gender, race,
ethnicity, or sexual, cultural or ideological preferences.

~~~
DeepYogurt
Can I apply without making an account on angel?

~~~
moss_whitney
Yes! Contact us at eng.talent@triggrhealth.com with: a resume, cumulative and
major GPA, why you are interested in this position, why you want to be a part
of solving this problem, and a picture of your favorite dog or cat breed
(bonus points if it’s yours!). Looking forward to your submission!

------
geekytimes
Silicon Rhino | Backend - Node/Typescript | London, UK | ONSITE |
[http://www.siliconrhino.io/](http://www.siliconrhino.io/)

Silicon Rhino is a startup & development studio focused on helping startups
develop their products and internal systems. We work closely with founders and
small teams, and get involved at the early stages of a project to help with
requirements and prototyping. We are agile, and always looking for new and
better ways to work and build software.

We specialise in scalable implementation and design/ux, while adding a wealth
of knowledge around the startup journey as a whole.

Find out more at
[http://www.siliconrhino.io/careers/](http://www.siliconrhino.io/careers/) or
email jobs@siliconrhino.io

------
JamieKobalt
Kobalt Music | London | Multiple Positions | ONSITE |
www.kobaltmusic.com/careers

Kobalt is a revolutionary music tech company that helps established musicians
collect their royalties through the use of innovative technology as well as
helping smaller emerging artists break into the music scene in a way that’s
supportive and transparent.

We have been backed by some of the worlds largest investors including GV,
Balderton, Hearst and more. We are 500 people globally with our Tech HQ in
Cannon Street.

We are looking for:

Frontend Engineers - Contract/Perm - React/Redux Backend Engineers - Java,
Oracle, Microservices Web Backend Engineers - PHP, Symfony, LAMP Data
Engineers - Scala, Python, Spark DevOps Engineers - AWS, Docker, Terraform,
Ansible

You can see a video explaining here: goo.gl/GGL7EU

You can apply via the careers page above or email me at
Jamie.hearne@kobaltmusic.com

------
tjlivesey
Thriva | Full Stack Engineer | Onsite, London, UK | Full-time

We’re building the world’s first preventative healthcare service to address
the 1 in 4 unnecessary deaths. In 5–10 years time people will look back and
think it’s crazy how we approached health. People find it very difficult to
get a grip on what’s going on inside, and this leads to big problems later on
as our lifestyles catch up with us. Thriva is going to be the one to change
that, hopefully with your help!

We're looking for engineers to join our team of 13 and help build a world
class product. We want someone willing to jump in anywhere in the stack but
solid experience with Ruby is a good positive. Find more details here:

[https://thriva.workable.com/j/AB048EAF41](https://thriva.workable.com/j/AB048EAF41)

------
myht
HotelTonight | Senior Data Scientist | Onsite | San Francisco | Full Time |

HotelTonight makes it remarkably easy to book great hotels at amazing rates on
your mobile device, for tonight, tomorrow and beyond. Our team is passionate
about delivering a flawless customer experience as we play matchmaker between
great hotels with unsold rooms and the on-the-go people who want to book them.

\- You'll work closely with our CTO and other Engineering and Product leaders,
and have a huge impact on the company's product strategy

\- Own projects from end to end; working in production level code

More info here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hoteltonight/b6252353-3f01-4fdd-9f2c-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/hoteltonight/b6252353-3f01-4fdd-9f2c-34488bd5c78b?lever-
source=HackerNewsPost)

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite, Full
Time

Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row. We're
a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountain](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountain)

Position Description: C# / SQL Server / JavaScript - all levels. We are
constantly adding new functionality into our core product. Alongside our core
product, we have some fresh new initiatives we are building from the ground up
to help us break into new market segments.

Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 650,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) * Data Analyst * Account
Executive (Sales & Business Development)

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 140+ ppl,
40+ eng. Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

\--

Engineering

[https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack](https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack)

[https://bit.ly/eng-backend-core](https://bit.ly/eng-backend-core)

[https://bit.ly/eng-manager](https://bit.ly/eng-manager)

\--

Product

[http://bit.ly/prod-manager-1](http://bit.ly/prod-manager-1)

------
bradyvirta
Virta Health San Francisco, CA (ONSITE) H-1B transfers

Virta is the first company with a clinically-proven treatment to safely and
sustainably reverse type 2 diabetes and other chronic metabolic diseases
without the use of medications or surgery. Our innovations in nutritional
biochemistry, data science and digital tools combined with our clinical
expertise are shifting the diabetes treatment paradigm from management to
reversal. Our mission - to reverse type 2 diabetes in 100 million people by
2025.

Open roles: Data Engineer Fullstack Engineer iOS Engineer (React Native) Data
Scientist Backend Engineer
[https://www.virtahealth.com/careers](https://www.virtahealth.com/careers)

Our stack consists of Python/Flask, React, React Native, Postgres, and AWS.

------
oavdeev
Alpine.ai | ML engineer, Full Stack engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're well-funded, early stage startup in SF. You have a chance to join our
team as one of the founding engineers.

Did you know that Amazon Echo is the best selling product on all of Amazon
this holiday season? We're building a platform for conversational product
search, to make these 450M voice-enabled devices home for brands and big
e-commerce players.

If you're a senior machine learning engineer (ideally, with experience or
interest in NLP), or a full stack engineer who wants to work on our ML
platform -- we'd love to talk to you.

Check out open positions at our website
[https://alpine.ai/careers/](https://alpine.ai/careers/). Happy to tell you
more by email oleg@alpine.ai or over a coffee.

------
kindhealth
KindHealth | Frontend and Backend Engineers | Full time | Austin | Onsite

KindHealth (www.kindhealth.co) is on a mission to make health insurance suck
less. 80% of the 90 million Americans on individual insurance buy plans that
don’t meet their needs. Once we have the insurance paying bills and managing
doctors is a nightmare, with a medical system that seems designed to be overly
complex. While big carriers fight with Washington and see record breaking
profits, we are here building applications to navigate what it means for our
fellow confused consumers.

\- Backend Engineer (Node, Aws, Mongo, PostGres,...)

\- Full Stack Javascript Developer (React/Redux, Webpack, Node, ...)

If you so choose to accept our mission, you will learn the bowels of an arcane
system crying out for modernization. Please send your resume to
changeteams@kindhealth.co

------
joeconway
ONSITE - San Francisco

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Right now we are looking for:

* Experienced Android engineering managers

* Mid to Senior Android / iOS developers

Please note for our mobile engineering internships: We have filled our
internship seats and are not currently interviewing interns for iOS or Android
positions.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads. Please apply directly via
[http://grnh.se/ufkye81](http://grnh.se/ufkye81)

If you have questions you can reach me at joe at scribd.com (I'm the head of
mobile engineering and happy to answer any question related to this role). NB,
we are also hiring for a lot of other positions

------
hijp
Wall-to-Wall Studios (W|W)
[https://www.walltowall.com](https://www.walltowall.com) | Senior Web
Developer | Honolulu, Hawaii | Full-time | Onsite

We’re a creatively driven Branding Agency, in a fast-paced collaborative
environment focused on delivering innovative, effective work. The candidate’s
primary role is to lead web development and oversee multiple technical
projects for clients, while simultaneously being a hands-on contributor within
the agency.

Mastery of a Javascript framework (React, Angular) Ruby on Rails Wordpress and
other open source CMS platforms PostCSS MySQL Apache, Nginx Git, Github Linux
system administration

[https://www.walltowall.com/pages/careers](https://www.walltowall.com/pages/careers)

------
footless
Weaveworks | Backend Developer | Berlin, London, San Francisco | ONSITE, Full-
time | [https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

* Senior frontend dev: write reactive and snappy web UIs that show complex data and are easy to navigate (London)

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and container tools (Berlin)

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools (SF).

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a JS or a
Go expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are
open source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks)
Browse our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

Backend (Berlin) [http://grnh.se/lq0s1k1](http://grnh.se/lq0s1k1)

Frontend (LDN) [http://grnh.se/7m68hr1](http://grnh.se/7m68hr1)

Developer Experience Engineer/(Dev Advocate) (SF)
[http://grnh.se/7cwfak1](http://grnh.se/7cwfak1)

Note: Weaveworks is not set up to sponsor visas at this point.

------
scald
Springbuk | Senior DevOps Engineer | Growth-Stage | Full-time | Indianapolis |
REMOTE | Competitive Salary + Equity

• Product: Health Intelligence Platform for Self Insured Employers, Brokers,
and Wellness Companies
([https://www.springbuk.com](https://www.springbuk.com))

• Raised our $20M Series B last month. Total money in ~$25M.

• Strong revenue and product growth 3 years in a row.

• 1300+ paid employer customers on the platform

• Tech: AWS, CloudFormation, Chef, Jenkins, Ruby on Rails, React, Postgres
(RDS), Python, Elastic Search

== Full Description / Apply ==

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/springbukcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/springbukcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADNGUjzQx84YL)

Cheers! – Steve Caldwell, VP of Technology

------
DecibelInsight
Decibel Insight|PHP Engineer|London |£55k|
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/decibelinsight/jobs/1038060/?gh...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/decibelinsight/jobs/1038060/?gh_jid=1038060#.WpkZL6jFI2w)

Technology Business of the Year 2017 and one of the hottest and fastest
growing start-ups around, Decibel Insight is looking for a talented PHP
Engineer,you will be expanding our RESTful API that powers our data collection
application and accompanying Client Portal. In this integral role, you will
have influence on both the JavaScript application and Java processing layer.

We have plans to open our API to our partners, so you will be working on some
greenfield projects and contributing directly to new business opportunities.

------
astoltzf
Zylo | Indianapolis, IN | Full Time | ONSITE

Zylo is the leading SaaS optimization platform that transforms how companies
manage and optimize the vast and accelerating number of cloud-based
applications organizations rely on today. The platform provides an online
command center for all cloud-based software used across a company, giving an
organization visibility into what software is used, how much is spent, and how
to optimize their cloud software investments.

Our stack: Node, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS, React, Redux

We are hiring for multiple positions:

    
    
      - Senior Platform Engineer
      - Software Engineer (DevOps experience a plus)
      - UX Engineer
    

Check [http://zylo.com/job](http://zylo.com/job) for more information on the
positions and to submit an application.

------
doppenhe
Algorithmia | Sr. Software Engineer - Platform | REMOTE + ONSITE | Fulltime

Algorithmia is "DevOps for AI". The Algorithmia engineering team is
responsible for building the Algorithmia platform, a highly-available
distributed platform that runs the public algorithm marketplace on
Algorithmia.com as well as large AI/ML workloads for our enterprise customers.
Platform engineers build features and work with cloud providers to ensure our
system is the most stable, highly-available, and feature-rich platform for
AI/ML. Our stack includes Kubernetes, Docker, and various Java (Scala)
microservices and backing stores.

[https://algorithmia.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34](https://algorithmia.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34)

------
Eiriksmal
Lawn Love (YC S14, [https://lawnlove.com](https://lawnlove.com)) | Senior
Full-Stack Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE

We're Lawn Love, a new type of lawn care service. We bring software and data
(truckloads of data!) to the sprawling, low-tech lawn care market. We’re
hiring experienced full-stack engineers to help us reinvent this $83B/year
industry.

Our platform connects hundreds of thousands of lawn-havers with independent
gardeners all across the country. We’re currently operating in 100+ cities
across 38 states, and are growing quickly.

Come join us!: [https://angel.co/lawn-love/jobs/308895-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/lawn-love/jobs/308895-software-engineer)

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Unable
to sponsor visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers.

Our platform serves over twenty billion feature flags daily. The core
technologies we use daily include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy, and NATS.

We have a number of engineering opportunities available:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html](https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html)

------
augustflanagan
Babylist | Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Babylist is an e-commerce and gifting platform for new parents and parents-to-
be. In 2017 $150 million of gifts were purchased through Babylist.

In addition to our e-commerce platform Babylist is a trusted resource for
parents/parent-to-be to make product decisions. Our thoroughly researched
product guides and videos are viewed by millions every month.

Babylist is profitable and growing quickly. We're hiring for a number of roles
across the engineering team including:

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Fullstack Engineers

* Support and Operations Engineers

For more information on these positions (as well as other openings) please see
our jobs page - [https://www.babylist.com/jobs](https://www.babylist.com/jobs)

If you have any questions or would like to apply you can contact me directly
august[at]babylist.com

------
sebastianlinden
Scope | Stockholm | Full-time | Backend Engineer

Scope is a search-engine that makes it easy for brands to find relevant
influencers. Phase: Early, on-boarded our first customers (mostly fashion
brands), nice growth.

YOU: You love working with crazy and talented people. You want to be part of
creating something new and scale from scratch to thousands of users. You might
like neural networks, spend time with your family or sing. You might just like
building a kick-ass search engine.

Are we getting close? If so, you should talk to us. Apply here:
[http://scopeapp.io/jobs](http://scopeapp.io/jobs)

Salary: ok. Potentially moving to SF or LA within one year.

More about our product here:
[http://scopeapp.io/product](http://scopeapp.io/product)

------
janetechinc
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite, Remote-OK |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

We're hiring for:

\- Lead Developer

\- Lead Designer

Please email me at abe@iheartjane.com if you're interested!

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, ReactJS

------
singlow
Fahrenheit | Senior Web Developer | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full Time

We are an agency providing web development, ux, design and marketing services
to companies around the world. We have a range of projects running from
e-commerce and marketing websites to multi-tenant SAAS applications. Active
projects include Angular and React serverless/lambda apps, Meteor.js apps, PHP
e-commerce and CMS websites. We are looking for an experienced web developer
who can work in several languages and frameworks and can help build scalable
solutions to our clients' business needs. The candidate must be able to
architect solutions from database design to API to front-end as well as dev-
ops.

If you are interested, contact jacob at fahrenheit.io and mention Hacker News
in your subject line.

------
apu
Dropbox | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, full-time

Dropbox’s Machine Learning team develops high-impact solutions that touch
millions of people and a lot of data. From images and videos to documents and
audio (in every language!), the Dropbox ML team tackles it all. We leverage
the full range of classic & modern ML techniques (whatever a problem calls
for!), including {semi,un,}supervised learning, deep learning of all flavors
(from CNNs to LSTMs and beyond!), and online/interactive learning.

See this blog post for a deep-dive into a recent feature we developed (OCR on
scanned documents): [https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/04/creating-a-modern-
ocr](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/04/creating-a-modern-ocr)

We're looking for people with either academic or practical backgrounds in
machine learning, ideally with experience in natural language understanding,
information retrieval, knowledge extraction, and/or deep learning.

Responsibilities:

\- Work within the Machine Learning Team to prototype, design, code, train,
test, deploy, and iterate on large scale machine learning systems.

\- Build delightful products and experiences for millions, while working
alongside an excellent, cross-functional team across Engineering, Product and
Design.

\- Help shape the direction of machine learning and artificial intelligence at
Dropbox.

Benefits and Perks:

\- Getting to make a tremendous impact on our infrastructure & products, which
are used by hundreds of millions of people around the world

\- Working with a highly skilled and experienced team (small, but growing
fast!) with backgrounds in industry & academia, across many different fields

\- Market competitive total compensation package

\- 100% company-paid individual medical, dental, & vision insurance coverage

\- 401k + company match

\- Generous vacation & volunteer policy

\- Free Dropbox space for your friends and family :-)

Apply here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100)

Please don't hesitate to reach out to me, even if just to ask a question or
clarify something! (Contact info in my profile)

~~~
eduar_do
Link is broken (404). Does it offer visa sponsorship?

~~~
apu
Ah whoops! Sorry about that; I'll try to get an updated one. In the meantime,
feel free to contact me (email address on my webpage at neerajkumar.org)

Dropbox does offer visa sponsorship in some cases.

------
zecto
MSC | DevOps | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA | Competitive compensation! |
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov)

Medical Science & Computing (MSC) is hiring DevOps at the National Center for
Biotechnology Information

Tech: kubernentes (k8s), spinnaker, rkt, docker, terraform, packer, consul,
nomad, vault, linkerd, istio, envoy, service mesh, AWS, GCE, CentOS, Python,
Golang, Scala, Finagle Growing, fast-moving team, smart people, fun culture,
great opportunities, lots of potential.

Help an amazingly important public resource!

Apply at: [https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/2869/devops-
engineer/j...](https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/2869/devops-engineer/job)

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well-backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We recently raised a $65MM Series C to
continue growing our team. We are building the future of fashion shopping,
helping brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We
have built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of
great brands to sell their products direct to consumer and through various
syndication channels.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out solid API integrations with our
partners so they can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog,
building our own custom order management system, rebuilding our in-house
inventory and pricing system, doing tons of scalability work, building out a
machine learning backed fashion recommendation engine.

Last July we moved into a beautiful new office by the Flatiron building and we
offer all the startup benefits you'd expect and were recently named one of
NYC's best places to work by Crain's
[https://vq.io/2fR8jA4](https://vq.io/2fR8jA4)

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers at all levels. We are also
looking for data scientists to join our team working on our fashion
recommendation system and other gnarly data problems.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc. (but please don't send me resumes, use our
application tracking system at the link above for that)

------
rorykoehein
EclecticIQ | UI Engineer (JavaScript/React) | Amsterdam, NL | ONSITE | Full-
Time

As a Senior UI Engineer at EclecticIQ, you’ll help build a large scale web app
which helps cyber threat analysts to perform faster, better and deeper
investigations.

You’ll work closely together with product/UX designers and backend engineers
in feature teams to solve challenging problems and deliver valuable features.
Within the UI engineering team you’ll get to teach, learn, pair, review code,
do technical design and implement best practices.

We build our application with React, Flux/Redux, ES2015+, Jest and other
buzzwords.

Learn more and apply here:
[https://www.eclecticiq.com/jobs?id=346293000000571041](https://www.eclecticiq.com/jobs?id=346293000000571041)

------
nwinter
CodeCombat (YC W14) | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | San Francisco | Senior Software
Engineer

CodeCombat ([http://codecombat.com/about](http://codecombat.com/about)) is a
programming game for learning to code. We are currently 13 people, funded by
a16z and YC, in SF, aiming to level up computer science education both in and
out of the classroom. Long term, we are evolving education through game-based
learning. We're open source and looking to add a core engineer to our elite
engineering team. More details at
[https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat/18a8182d-938a-4e2a-b2a2-ccf...](https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat/18a8182d-938a-4e2a-b2a2-ccfb51ccd9b9)

------
GavinB
Scholastic | Assistant Project Coordinator, Associate Project Manager | New
York, NY | Onsite | Full Time

Scholastic is the world's largest children's book publisher. We are looking to
fill positions working in product and project management. The currently open
one is available for applications here:
[https://scholastic.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/assistant-...](https://scholastic.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/assistant-
project-coordinator-2712)

The above position is a fairly entry level one managing websites and marketing
through a CMS. We also will have an Associate Project Manager position
managing development, if you're interested in that feel free to drop a line to
gbrown@scholastic.com.

------
mrmondo
Infoxchange | Melbourne | Systems Operations Engineer + Systems Operations
Lead | Onsite | Full-time

We're a non-profit that develops and hosts a decent number of web applications
that are used heavily throughout Australia by other NFPs, NGOs, Government
Departments and communities.

Modern Ops Team that works closely with developers, we automate all-the-things
and CI/CD everything we possibly can, very rewarding work with a team that's
been long engaged in the DevOps scene. If you're in Melbourne - you've
probably seen us talking at local meetups more than a few times.

[https://www.jobseeker.org.au/job/48960-systems-operations-
en...](https://www.jobseeker.org.au/job/48960-systems-operations-engineer)

------
SamGlasberg130
Stitch | Philadelphia, PA |
[https://www.stitchdata.com/jobs/](https://www.stitchdata.com/jobs/)

Stitch is an ETL service built for developers. Stitch connects to today’s most
popular business tools – Salesforce, Facebook Ads, and many more – and
replicates the raw data to a data warehouse. With Stitch, decision-makers are
free to interact with their company’s data using the tools of their choice,
whether that’s BI platforms like Mode and Looker, data science languages like
R and Python, or a simple SQL client.

We are hiring for the following roles, which are all full-time and onsite in
Philadelphia:

\- Lead QA Engineer \- Product Manager \- Sales Development Representative
(x2)

Send your resume to sam@stitchdata.com or apply at the link above!

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 20 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are looking for a devops
engineer, web developer, data engineer, and more. For more details on the
roles please see and apply using the links below. Email me at
sam@opensignal.com if you have any questions!

[http://opensignal.com/careers](http://opensignal.com/careers)

DevOps Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368)

Web Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/540602](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/540602)

Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944)

BI Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/488973](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/488973)

Mobile QA Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/654691](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/654691)

Android Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/369066](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/369066)

------
abonham1234
ECMC Group (MPLS, MN) is hiring an onsite Mgr. Development.

This individual will manage and lead the development team in the new
Innovation Department in designing and building consumer facing products
related to education and finance.

About our company: ECMC Group is a nonprofit corporation with a mission to
help students succeed. All companies in the ECMC Group family work together to
fulfill this mission through product and service support and by funding its
philanthropic activities through ECMC Foundation.

For more information and to apply, please visit
[https://basecamp.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/ECMC/job/Minneapolis-...](https://basecamp.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/ECMC/job/Minneapolis-
MN/Mgr-Development_R1393)

------
mpetrovich
New York, NY | REMOTE OK | Sr. Web Engineer, Sr. Data Engineer | Pandora /
Next Big Sound | Full-time

My team is hiring! Next Big Sound is like a startup within Pandora--
autonomous, interdisciplinary, small, and nimble--with a big impact in the
music industry. We're remote and travel-friendly, too.

If you're interested in novel data and web engineering challenges at scale,
reach out to me or apply using the links below.

Senior Web Engineer:
[https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=op106fwg](https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=op106fwg)

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=oJaQ6fwz](https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=oJaQ6fwz)

------
dmangot
AppOptics (SolarWinds Cloud) | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | VAN, ATX,
BOS, RTP, SLC | ONSITE

[http://bit.ly/2z4qmId](http://bit.ly/2z4qmId) For more information, email
dmangot[at]solarwinds[dot]cloud with the subject line [Hacker News AppOptics
SRE]

Metrics, monitoring, observability. You live and breathe it every day. Now you
want to take it to the next level and work on a product that does the same.
AppOptics is looking for an SRE to help build, improve, and manage our high
performance stream processing pipeline. This is truly one of those jobs where
you and your developer/ops friends can use the tool you operate every single
day.

The AppOptics ([https://www.appoptics.com/introducing-
appoptics/](https://www.appoptics.com/introducing-appoptics/)) stack is
largely Ruby, Java, Kafka, Python, and Cassandra, processing millions of
metrics and traces every second. The SRE team uses a mix of Terraform, Packer,
Python, Vagrant, and SaltStack to run our 100% AWS platform. This is your
opportunity to join a talented SRE team at a company that is growing every
month. Plus, with the backing of SolarWinds behind it, there are no worries
about running out of VC funding, or where the next round is coming from. We're
a distributed team where everyone writes code, building for now and the future
and we're looking for the next piece of the puzzle to collaborate in creating
that future.

If this sounds interesting to you, we'd love to open up a conversation about
whether we're a good match, setup some interviews and a coding test. You can
find the contact info above.

About the company: AppOptics is an extensible application performance
management (APM) and metrics platform that grows with your team. It’s a zero-
configuration APM with distributed tracing, host and IT infrastructure
monitoring with dozens of integrations, and custom metrics that all feed into
the same dashboarding, analytics, and alerting pipelines. AppOptics is a
wholly owned subsidiary of SolarWinds Inc

------
bjacobso
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers

I'm Ben, an engineering manager @ Checkr. We are an API for background checks-
it may sound boring at first but there are interesting problems to solve and
we've seen lots of success in the market. We are hiring for all sorts of
engineering roles, and are working on expanding the product beyond APIs to
target traditional enterprises and innovate in a space that sorely needs
innovation.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React and Angular frontends, growing Golang and Python
microservices, Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data
warehouse

Come help us redefine background checks!

Drop me an email if you want to learn more: ben@checkr.com

------
maxmind
MaxMind | Site Reliability Engineer Telecommute Opportunity (U.S./Canada)|
Remote | Full Time

MaxMind (www.maxmind.com) is looking for a talented Site Reliability
Engineer/System Administrator to join us. We help protect thousands of
companies worldwide from fraud, screening over a billion online transactions
each year, and we provide IP intelligence data to thousands more. This work
requires us to tackle formidable challenges and we want you to help.

To view our job and apply please view this link:
[https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/630a9d8a-1d48-410a-bec8-8995ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/630a9d8a-1d48-410a-bec8-8995efc5ed1a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

------
mattboyle
Crowdcube | Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | London/Cardiff

We are hiring a Full-Stack Engineer with experience of modern javascript
frameworks and an interest in API design to join our highly skilled
engineering team. We’re enabling great businesses to succeed through equity
crowdfunding. Come join us on the world's leading equity crowdfunding mission!

Who we are : Crowdcube is the world's leading equity crowdfunding platform. We
enable everyday investors to invest alongside Europe’s venture capitalists and
professional investors in start-up, early stage and growth businesses; in
doing so we're enabling entrepreneurs to raise funds for their businesses.

Tech Stack:

You will be working with our existing platform which is primarily
PHP/Nginx/MySQL and we run Ruby, Python and Golang for solving specific
problems. Client side, we use JavaScript and have been working with React. As
we plan for the future of the platform, we're interested in Node and
Typescript. We're advocates of using the right tools for the right job!

What we are looking for:

A solid understanding of javascript and another language like PHP, proficiency
in react (or any equivalent modern framework), being up to date with new
features and comfortable right across the stack. A keen eye for testing,
performance and tidy APIs would be great and experience of working with a
pattern library. For the rest, we believe it’s more important to be able to
adapt and learn than to be an expert in any specific technologies.

Some of the things it would be nice to see:

React + Redux React server rendering experience React components testing Open
source experience Gulp/webpack/grunt/babel or other FE build tools

application link: [https://crowdcube-
ltd.workable.com/j/7A125082F1](https://crowdcube-
ltd.workable.com/j/7A125082F1)

If you want to have a more informal chat about the role, please feel free to
e-mail me: matthew.boyle@crowdcube.com

------
zoa
ZOA Robotics | London, UK | Full Time | Onsite

Startup developing highly mobile legged robots.

We are an ambitious, multidisciplinary team focused on shipping a
revolutionary product and we are looking for versatile people who can hit the
ground running and help us make robots commonplace. We have built and proven
prototypes and we are again growing our team as we iterate towards our MVP.
Our model is B2B, targeting industrial installations and adding value through
autonomy.

We are looking for experienced ML / control / embedded engineers to join our
team. If you enjoy a big, complex challenge with great potential then get in
touch.

Salary + significant equity.

Details & contact:
[http://www.zoarobotics.com/jobs](http://www.zoarobotics.com/jobs)

------
annalyze
Kloudless | [https://kloudless.com/](https://kloudless.com/) Jobs: Software
Engineer, Head of Sales, Head of Marketing, SDR, UI/UX Designer, Director of
Operations | Full-Time, Onsite | Berkeley, Taipei

We're an early-stage SaaS company building a developer tool - a unified API
platform - to simplify your integration woes. With our one-to-many approach,
you can easily connect your application to 50+ softwares services using just
our API.

We're growing rapidly and are hiring in our offices in both Berkeley, CA and
Taipei, TW - come join us!

All listings can be found here:
[https://developers.kloudless.com/careers](https://developers.kloudless.com/careers)

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper | Data Science and Software Engineering | London, UK

We are building the Responsive Network:

[https://medium.com/citymapper/the-responsive-network-
part-3-...](https://medium.com/citymapper/the-responsive-network-
part-3-3-f9d8394d84f3)

We are building the best transport app, with the best routing, and the best
data in the cities where we can make a difference.

And we're reinventing the bus, with our new service, the Responsive Network.

We are hiring for all roles, including data science, web, iOS, Android,
backend engineering.

Our tech stack keywords: Python, golang, C++, React, Kotlin, Swift,
Tensorflow, AWS.

All roles at [https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

Or contact me at emil at citymapper dot com. Thanks!

------
smoe
Vincu | junior to mid-level backend developer | Bogotá, Colombia | ONSITE |
VISA

We are an employment technology company, created to tackle the frustration
within the Latin American labor market caused by the lack of signaling and
peoples' trust in existing solutions.

We are looking for a passionate problem solver with a track record of
interesting and challenging work to join our multinational team.

Technologies we use include: Python, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch and EmberJS.

[https://polymathv.com/join-
us/982014/Backend+Developer/](https://polymathv.com/join-
us/982014/Backend+Developer/)

If you have any questions about the role, company or Colombia in general feel
free to mail me in English or Spanish: victor@vincuventas.com

------
think-cell
think-cell Software GmbH | C++ developer | ONSITE | Berlin, Germany |
[https://www.think-cell.com/career/dev](https://www.think-cell.com/career/dev)
Join us as a C++ developer Location: Berlin, Germany Do you believe in beauty
when it comes to programming? Do you have a vivid interest in elegant
algorithms? Are you fluent in C++? If so, we would like to meet you. Here is
what we offer in a nutshell:

A wide array of extremely challenging C++ development tasks An international
team of brilliant minds A working environment that makes this team stay and
grow Enough time to make sure that every detail of your solution is perfect A
flat organization and plenty of room for your ideas No scheduled meetings
Family-friendly working hours, no deadlines, no overtime Support for
relocation A competitive salary from the start and a raise to EUR 120,000
annually after only one year

About us Thank you, think-cell, for sponsoring the Standard C++ Foundation and
challenging our Microsoft compiler team with complex C++ code.

Herb Sutter, President of the Standard C++ Foundation think-cell is a fast-
paced software company in Berlin, Germany, with a focus on developing graphics
products that stand out from the crowd. More than 600,000 users world-wide
rely on our software for their daily business as it makes creating graphical
presentations so much easier, faster and more enjoyable. Among our customers
are many renowned consulting companies and large international corporations.

We do not have to make compromises with regard to code quality and beauty,
because think-cell is profitable and has no outside investors. We are willing
to go the extra mile of developing sophisticated algorithms and refining our
user interface, and we are proud of our many happy customers. The fact that
the company is owned and managed by seasoned computer scientists certainly
contributes to a working environment that makes exceptional developers come
and stay.

Does that sound good to you? If you are the one missing from our team then
please send us your electronic application at hr@think-cell.com

------
tlshaheen
Phone2Action | Lead Frontend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Non-Engineering
Roles (for example, Sales!), PAID Summer INTERNS | Washington, DC | Full-Time
| Onsite or US Remote |
[https://phone2action.com/about/careers/](https://phone2action.com/about/careers/)
or [https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) |
Agile | VISA Sponsorship Available for exceptional candidates who already in
the US

Phone2Action is the world’s fastest growing civic technology company. Millions
use our tools to participate in public policy campaigns.

Build and innovate on tools that help connect people with their elected
officials at the federal, state, and local level!

As a member of the engineering team you will join a world-class engineering-
driven company, where you'll have instant impact from day one. We have an open
culture and flat organization where engineers sit just a few steps away from
the founders. And we've raised over $5M in funding, including our $4.6M Series
A funding round in 2016.

Our product has driven more than 18 million connections with elected officials
since our founding in 2013 -- and we're just getting started. If you have
great problem solving, analysis and design skills, and a true passion for
quality – you will be a great fit for the Phone2Action team.

Salary ranges from $80K - $145K for engineering roles!

All jobs are listed at
[https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) Email
me - luke@phone2action.com - prefixing the subject with "HN:", and include
anything that will set you apart from the pack :)

Backend Hypewords: LAMP, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, APEX, Ruby, Java, Redis, API,
Codeception, AWS

Frontend Hypewords: VueJS, ReactJS, HTML, CSS, SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack, Jest,
ES6

Third party systems: Salesforce, Facebook, Twitter, MailChimp, NationBuilder

------
kylecordes
Oasis Digital - St. Louis, MO. | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://oasisdigital.com/careers](https://oasisdigital.com/careers)

Oasis Digital is a leading user and teacher of Angular. We create great front
ends for our customers, and teach other people how to do so.

We are looking to hire folks who at least know one of the major front end SPA
frameworks, all the way up through deep experienced guru. Come join us, you
will be immersed in our collaborative work, learn at an unprecedented rate,
and share your expertise with others.

On the page noted above, we have a short video about working here. Questions
are welcome (See site contact info) or apply using the link above. (No
recruiters or anyone other than applicants please!)

------
kevstev
Citadel (Hedge Fund) | New York/Chicago/SF | Data Engineer | ONSITE (mostly)
Fulltime

Citadel is one of the most successful hedge funds in history, and operates as
close to a technology company as I have seen in the financial field- nearly
everyone in the firm codes.

I am the hiring manager for a Data Engineer role- Building a platform in which
we can easily ingest data from vendors and get our data scientists working on
it productively. You should have some familiarity with Data Lakes, Spark,
Hadoop, Presto, Elastic Search, Ignite and similar technologies, and be eager
to learn/try new tools, the mix is constantly changing.

The benefits and pay are legitimately top of market. Free food, events, swag,
etc and working with top notch people.

Send a resume to kstevens@citadel.com

------
atomon
TapFwd | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://tapfwd.com](https://tapfwd.com)

TapFwd empowers marketers to access and share data with complete control. With
TapFwd, marketers form private data sharing alliances with complementary
brands to unlock entirely new, mutually beneficial ways to acquire customers.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/tapfwd](https://www.keyvalues.com/tapfwd)

Here are our open roles:
[https://tapfwd.com/careers](https://tapfwd.com/careers)

Tech Stack: React Ruby on Rails Java AWS

------
songchang
FLEXPORT | SAN FRANCISCO, CA | Direct Hire, Full-Time, Onsite, Visa xfer -->
www.flexport.com/about

What do we do? We're reinventing global trade by combining technology and
people to help move goods around the world more efficiently and thus,
redefining how companies manage their global supply chain.

We're an established startup in growth mode currently hiring experienced
Senior to Staff level Software Engineers for the following roles w/ multiple
openings --> Full Stack, Front End, Back End, DevOps/Infra, Mobile/React
Native <\--

We're a small team of 50 engineers working on complex problems. Huge
opportunity to make an impact with a large swath of ownership.

Our Stack: React, Flux, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Python, AWS, Postgres RDS

Contact song@flexport.com

------
ybv
Openly | Web Developer | Paid Internship | San Mateo, California | Onsite

Openly is organizing world’s governance information. We’re building a search
engine for local government services. Our goal is to put every put every
public service on the planet online.

[https://beta.weopenly.com](https://beta.weopenly.com)

Our current stack is Django/Postgres/ES/React-Redux and we’re looking for
someone who is familiar with React-Redux. You don’t need to be extremely
proficient at Algo/DS questions, or React-Redux itself, as long as you are
willing to learn. Definitely a plus if you know a bit of Django, and excited
about owning the stack fully, as we grow.

For more information, contact me directly: Krishna, ybv@weopenly.com

------
hellotextmark
textmark|textmark.io|Marketing & Developer Positions|Remote located in the USA

Launched in 2017, textm⁡a⁠r⁢k⁠ ⁢a⁣l⁠l⁣o⁠w⁠s⁢ ⁣c⁠o⁠n⁣t⁢e⁢n⁠t⁢ ⁢c⁢r⁠e⁣a⁣t⁣o⁠r⁢s⁡
to add an invisible, trackable watermark to their valuable written content.

To try it out copy this job post and paste it at textmark.io to locate the
hidden textmark.

Positions open:

Growth Marketer Developer ( PHP, Node, Laravel, VueJS ) Developer Intern
Marketing Intern

Benefits for F/T employees:

* Work from anywhere, anytime. (as long as the work gets done )

* Unlimited vacation time

* 32 hour work week (paid for 40 hours, so 1 day off per week to do and learn what you want to make you a better person)

* Work with talented and motivated people helping content creators thrive!

We are open to contract work as well.

Please email hellotextmark@gmail.com with your resume and a list of projects
you have worked on that highlight your best work.

------
nolanbrown23
Lyte | [https://lyte.com/](https://lyte.com/) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time,
onsite | Frontend (React.js) | Backend (Django, Postgres)

Lyte is a post-primary ticketing platform for sold out events which means
we’ve partnered with some of the biggest names in the live entertainment
industry to help eliminate the secondary market (scalping) and save fans money
when buying tickets to sold out shows. We work directly with the promoters,
artists, and venues as an extension of the primary box office, helping them
control their events end-to-end.

We're looking for:

\- Backend Engineers (Python, Django)

\- Senior Front-end Engineers

\- UX Designer

\- Product Manager

\- Operations Analyst

To apply visit: [https://careers.lyte.com](https://careers.lyte.com)

------
chrisburrc
Algrano | Ruby on Rails Full Stack Developer | Full-time | Remote

[Full job description here: [http://bit.ly/2FL19G1](http://bit.ly/2FL19G1)]

Play a part in the digital revolution of global coffee trading. Contribute to
a product that allows coffee growers to sell their goods directly to roasters.
Create applications to simplify logistic and increase transparency in the
supply chain. This is a full-time remote position within a Central-European
time zone. Head-office is in Zurich, Switzerland and multiple in-person-
meetings per year are required.

YOUR TASKS: Contributing to the development of algrano platform and our
operation system; Gathering and refining requirements and follow them through
to production; Contributing to the direction of our technical environment and
development processes; Rapidly iterating as we push ahead with new development
while maintaining and improving the current systems

YOUR PROFILE: 3+ years of professional software development experience (with
at least two years RoR) Experience with Javascript and CSS; A focus on details
including automated tests and documenting your code; Experience in debugging,
optimising web applications for speed and scale; An agile mindset and the
ability to adapt to changing priorities and requirements; Pride in your work
and a desire to contribute to a small team of dedicated and talented people;
Solid communication skills in English and a sense of humor; An understanding
of what we’re doing (and why) and a passion to get involved

WHO: algrano is a Swiss tech startup that changes the global trade of coffee.
Using technology, algrano has set an ambitious goal to revolutionise the
centuries old coffee trade industry and make it more transparent. Through the
algrano online platform, coffee growers promote and sell their coffees
straight to roasters in Europe. Awarded at its launch in 2015 as the best
innovation by European Coffee Association, algrano counts more than 1’000
growers and roasters using algrano from all over the world.

To apply, please email christian@algrano.com with your CV and a Cover Letter.

------
phreesiacareers
Phreesia - Patient Intake Software | Ottawa, Ontario | Full Time | Software
Engineer (New Grad) | [https://www.phreesia.com/](https://www.phreesia.com/)

Phreesia is a healthcare SaaS company and the nation’s leading patient intake
management platform. The company offers healthcare organizations a range of
robust applications to manage the intake process and streamline front-office
workflow, including online appointment scheduling, mobile registration,
eligibility and benefits verification, and automated patient payment options.

[https://www.phreesia.com/company/careers/](https://www.phreesia.com/company/careers/)

------
siirihakulinen
Smartly.io | Helsinki, Finland | Onsite, relocation assistance
|[https://www.smartly.io](https://www.smartly.io)

Smartly.io is looking for skilled Full Stack Software Developers to build
software for the largest online marketers in the world. Check us out at
[https://www.smartly.io/developer](https://www.smartly.io/developer)

Read about what our developers are working on: www.smartly.io/blog/killing-a-
monolith-how-smartly.io-reworked-their-architecture

Smartly.io is a fast-growing team of 180+, building a SaaS power tool to
automate and optimize online marketing for the largest online businesses
globally, like eBay, JustFab, and Skyscanner.

------
shikowaz
Sailsense Analytics (sailsense.io) | Brussels (BE) ONSITE | Full-time (38.5
ours/week)

Sailsense Analytics is an IoT company, whose vision is to simplify navigation
and make leisure boating easier, cheaper, more convenient and ultimately more
sharable. We create value for boat owners and other industry professionals
(boat manufacturers, boat rental companies, …) by exploiting all the sources
of information available on board.

We are looking for embedded and mobile software engineers, data scientists and
an UX designer. More informations at [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/sailsense-
analytics-jobs/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/sailsense-analytics-jobs/)

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Network Engineering Customer Communicator | Prague, CZ | REMOTE

 _Who are we looking for_

You're an experienced IP network engineer who likes to talk to the customers,
and fellow network engineers. You're not afraid to work with Zendesk, road
maps, twitter and LinkedIn.

 _Who we are_

We develop next generation Intent-Based Network technology management
platform. We're democratizing network infrastructure management, so engineers
can manage technology, not vendors. We want all enterprises to have Google-
like network.

 _Our offer_

    
    
      * Equity through stock option plan
      * Flexible working hours
      * Equipment of your choice
      * Non open-space offices in the center of Prague with a lot of light (in case of onsite)
    

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
canadi
Rockset | Senior Infastructure Engineer, Lead Frontend Engineer, Software
Engineer | San Mateo, CA | Onsite | Full time

At Rockset we are building the next generation of cloud-native data
infrastructure. Our team includes founding members of RocksDB, Hadoop
Distributed File System, Facebook's search engine (Unicorn) and social graph
serving engine (TAO). We are backed by Greylock Partners and Sequoia Capital.

We are building our infrastructure on top of Kubernetes on AWS, and are using
systems like RocksDB, Kafka, Zookeeper, gRPC and Terraform. Most of our
codebase is in C++ and Java.

Open Roles: [https://rockset.io/careers](https://rockset.io/careers) To apply,
email us at jobs@rockset.io

------
karmelapple
Third Iron | REMOTE | Full-Time | Full-Stack Developer

We're a small remote team responsible for the world's most popular academic
journal reading and engagement service called BrowZine. Used by hundreds of
universities, hospitals, government research labs, and companies around the
world, BrowZine has introduced new and better ways for researchers to stay up-
to-date in their field, helping the speed of science advance faster.

Help us fulfill this mission by building software using technologies including
NodeJS, Postgres, CouchDB, EmberJS, and AWS.

[http://thirdiron.com/careers/senior-full-stack-
developer/](http://thirdiron.com/careers/senior-full-stack-developer/)

------
ShiftTech
Shift is a start-up that provides a SaaS solution to insurers to automate
fraud detection. We've raised $28 million series B and already have more than
45 clients and offices in Paris, Singapore, Tokyo and New York. Our main
challenges are making sense of a lot of heterogeneous data, analysing it
accurately and efficiently and presenting the results to the user in an
intuitive way. On a daily basis you are expected to deliver new features,
ensure code quality and performance, and help data scientists analyse data
efficiently and accurately. Tech: Windows, .NET (C#), SQL Server,
ElasticSearch, JavaScript, React, VMware, Azure, Git Do not hesitate to e-mail
us at hnjobs@shift-technology.com

~~~
hullsean
Your email bounces. Is that spelled correctly?

~~~
ShiftTech
Hi hullsean! I checked internally and it should work now. Can you retry
sending us an e-mail? Thanks!

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Python Developer, Front End Developer, Analyst, QA | London, UK |
ONSITE, Full-Time | [https://phantom.land](https://phantom.land)

Phantom is a forward thinking digital creative agency based in Old Street,
London, United Kingdom. We are currently expanding the team and have vacancies
for a mid/senior python engineer, data analyst/strategist and a junior QA.

No matter what the role, we love Phantoms to be involved in everything from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire agency to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office and the cupboards are always stocked with snacks and
treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and creative team in
place and are looking for more like-minded people who will keep pushing the
agency forward.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
Angular, Three.js, Unity, GCP, ES6, Django and Flask. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Cardboard VR Experience for Google
([https://phantom.land/work/petra/](https://phantom.land/work/petra/)), a
personalised playlist generator for London Grammar
([https://phantom.land/work/moodmix/](https://phantom.land/work/moodmix/)),
Market Finder
([https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/](https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/))
and an interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós
([https://phantom.land/work/states-of-
matter/](https://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/)).

Please check out our site
([https://phantom.land/jobs](https://phantom.land/jobs)) for more info on the
current jobs available. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly
with your CV and any relevant information. Would love to see any recent or
personal projects in your email.

------
centric-careers
Centric Technology Solutions | Westminster, CO (Denver/Boulder area) | REMOTE
or ONSITE

Centric is looking for a full-stack web developer to help us disrupt the real
estate appraisal industry. We build software to simplify the complex appraisal
process, including tracking orders, filling out forms, compliance, and quality
assurance.

You'll be working with MongoDB, .NET (Core and 4.6), as well as Angular (1-5).

See more information about the position here:
[https://www.builtincolorado.com/job/engineer/full-stack-
soft...](https://www.builtincolorado.com/job/engineer/full-stack-software-
engineer-net-and-angular/36545)

To apply, send your resume to careers@centricllc.com.

------
mcheshier
MightyAI | Data Science, Front and Backend Engineeners | Seattle, Boston |
ONSITE | mty.ai/hiring

Seeking the adventurous and the bold to help us build a great company and
shape the future of AI and autonomous vehicles.

We have strong institutional backing from Madrona Venture Group, NEA, and
Foundry Group. We’re building Mighty AI to last.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails on the web side, Python on the Data Science side,
postgres is the DB and everything is on AWS.

Don't feel like you need an ML background to apply - we're especially looking
for senior engineers (Rails preferred) who have broken apart a monolith and
scaled a site to millions of users.

Apply here: [https://mty.ai/hiring](https://mty.ai/hiring)

~~~
nojvek
Been wondering for a long time when a Seattle company will dabble into
Autonomous vehicle space. Love to see this!

------
positr0n
Dallas, TX | Backend Dev, Frontend Dev, Full Stack | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://headstorm.com](http://headstorm.com)

We're a fast growing, high-powered technology firm dedicated to solving the
most ambitious technical problems. From strategy through execution, we deliver
big ideas, craft products with purpose, and create extraordinary experiences.

We are looking for highly-capable individuals that can solve technical
problems unbound to any particular technology stack. We leverage cutting-edge
technologies (clojure, react and react-native, docker, etc) and work with some
cool, high-profile clients.

Shoot me an email at recruiting@headstorm.com and come learn about our amazing
culture.

------
agotterer
Knotch | Senior Backend Engineers | NYC | On-site

Knotch ([https://www.knotch.it](https://www.knotch.it)) is a series A funded
($14M) brand measurement platform used by some of the world’s largest brands
and distributed on some of the internet’s most popular publications. Our stack
includes Ruby, NodeJS, Postgres, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Rails, Grape,
Express, Redis, React, D3, StatsD, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, AWS, and more.

Company benefits:

\- Free health, dental, and vision insurance.

\- Free lunch

\- Free metrocard

\- Unlimited vacation and sick days

\- Flexible work from home / remote policy

\- Dog friendly office

\- Discretionary bonus program

Senior Backend Engineers:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814)

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy | Seattle | Full-Time | Onsite

EnergySavvy is a Seattle-based startup with the mission of reducing energy
usage by helping utilities provide a smarter, more personalized customer
experience. We're looking for an operations engineer.

Who are you?

You have a strong understanding of cloud computing solutions. You are a strong
engineer who thinks of infrastructure as code (or even better, as config). You
love the idea of building immutable infrastructure and fault-tolerant systems.
You think of servers as cattle, not pets. You know what cloud vendor goodies
are worth using, while still keeping an eye towards avoiding vendor lock-in.
While you understand the need for monitoring and alerting, you dream of
building self-healing systems. You believe in collaboration, acting as a force
multiplier, and making the right tradeoffs. And you have been looking for an
opportunity to join a company where you can use your powers for good.

What would make you a good fit:

 _5+ years of experience as DevOps / Site Reliability Engineer / Operations
Engineer using _Linux systems

 _Familiarity with building and managing AWS (EC2, EBS, S3, etc.) or another
cloud provider

_ Familiarity with Docker and container orchestration technology like
Kubernetes

 _Experience with monitoring and alerting systems

_ Experience running and managing persistent data stores like PostgreSQL and
Elasticsearch

 _Experience with configuration management software such as Ansible

_ Strong collaboration skills—experience working directly on a team with
software developers, and also working with product management, data science
teams, etc.

 _Familiarity with trunk-based development and continuous delivery

_ Ability to secure Linux systems, stay on top of updates, and run penetration
tests

 _Good at dealing with ambiguity

_ Experience with on-call rotation

If you are interested, please send your resume to christine@energysavvy.com.

------
morisy
DocumentCloud | Backend Developer | Full Time | Boston, Philadelphia, San
Francisco | Remote welcome

DocumentCloud is a non-profit that works with newsrooms and journalists around
the country to help host, analyze, and share documents that help drive stories
forward, from the Snowden files and Steele dossier to court records, local
inspection reports, and more. Come help make news more transparent and
government more accountable!

Backend work with Ruby on Rails in an AWS environment.

Full job listing: [http://blog.documentcloud.org/blog/2018/03/documentcloud-
org...](http://blog.documentcloud.org/blog/2018/03/documentcloud-org-seeks-
developer/)

------
joshdance
Grow.com ([https://www.grow.com/](https://www.grow.com/)) Senior Engineer |
Full-time | Utah Valley

Grow helps SMBs create, find and share actionable insights. We are one of the
leading players providing dashboards and business intelligence for companies
that want to grow.

As a Senior engineer you will help us identify, reduce and eliminate the
hardest parts our customers face in getting insights from their data.

We have integrations with over 100 APIs. We handle millions of requests and
need to return accurate and timely responses. You will be solving hard
problems.

Learn more and apply here - [http://bit.ly/GrowEng](http://bit.ly/GrowEng)

------
prasanna680
Macy's Inc | San Francisco, CA | Android Engineers | ONSITE

Job Overview:

As a senior technologist, the mobile engineer is responsible for driving
technology delivery and supporting operational excellence for macys.com.

We seek a candidate that is comfortable engaging all aspects of a development
cycle that includes data collection, algorithm development, performance
assessment, and integration into different hardware platforms.

Essential Functions:

• Design & create features for mobile Android app that satisfy business and
non-functional requirements.

• Architect, design, and build software that scale on Android • Drive
adherence to mobile optimized standards, APIs

• Hands-on code contribution and delivery - libraries, API's, documentation.

• Coordinate and work closely with other product and design teams to execute
solutions.

• Understanding and taking advantage of modern mobile architectures, devices
and vendor solutions.

• Acting as the technical subject matter expert: Mentoring fellow engineers,
demonstrating technical expertise, and leading a small team solving
challenging programming and design problems.

• Understanding of mobile security protocols, analytics and social channel
integration.

Qualifications: Education/Experience:

• Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science/Engineering or equivalent work
experience • Hands on experience building and delivering mobile applications
on Android OS.

• Experience building Android apps adhering to MVP & MVVM design patterns.

• Familiar & experienced using Android Data Binding, Rx Java 2, Dagger2
libraries.

Nice to have skills/experience:

• Building Android apps using Kotlin

• Building AR/VR apps using Google AR/VR SDKs & Unity SDKs

If interested, please forward your updated resume to the hiring manager
(prasannarupan.sivagnanasooryar@macys.com) to get you setup for an interview.

------
mnbbrown
Maxwell MRI | Frontend Engineer | Onsite | Full-time | Brisbane, Australia |
Salary + Equity

Maxwell MRI is building post-scarcity healthcare. We are applying cutting edge
AI to thousands of medical images (x-rays, MRI, CT, etc.), test results and
health records to detect cancer earlier, predict outcomes and guide
interventions.

Role: Looking for a mid to senior frontend engineer to help drive the delivery
of our cutting edge AI products to doctors and users around the world.

Stack: javascript, react, redux, rxjs/sagas, canvas, svg and D3js talking to
django API.

Offer: competitive salary + equity, all the tools, tech, training you need,
opportunity to travel for international and domestic conferences

Matthew Brown (co-founder) mb@mri.ai @mnbbrown

------
keenbart
OnCell | Web Developer | Rochester, New York | ONSITE |
[https://oncell.com/careers](https://oncell.com/careers) OnCell has been
working with museums, art galleries, parks, and historic sites for the past
ten years to enhance physical locations with digital experiences. Our web
based platform allows users to build their own mobile tour apps and deploy to
web and native apps.

We're a small, laid-back team that gets to work with interesting clients on
varied projects that make a real difference to visitors at cultural
destinations.

I'm our lead developer—feel free to reach out to me at kbartlett@oncell.com

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Django, Cordova

------
eric_khun
Buffer | Engineering Manager | Full-time | Remote | $95k-145k (adjusted to
your cost of living and XP).

• Looking for an engineering manager for our web product engineering team.
You’ll be supporting 6-8 engineers across 1-2 teams.

• We Value clear communication, transparency, open-mindedness, empathy and
patience are just a few of Buffer's cultural values. We are looking for a
person who understands this culture and will thrive within a team of people
passionate about self-improvement, honesty and openness.

• Apply here if you think you'd suit! [http://journey.buffer.com/engineering-
manager/](http://journey.buffer.com/engineering-manager/)

------
mikek
San Francisco, CA | Tophatter
([https://www.tophatter.com/careers](https://www.tophatter.com/careers)) |
Full Stack (Rails) | Senior Android | Android Lead

Tophatter is like eBay, but auctions last 90 seconds.

------
jdregister
Scientific python developer @Blue Brain Project| Geneva, Switzerland | ONSITE
| Full-time The EPFL Blue Brain Project (BBP) applies advanced
neuroinformatics, data analytics, high-performance computing and simulation-
based approaches to the challenge of understanding the structure and function
of the mammalian brain in health and disease. We are looking for an
experienced Scientific Python Developer to strengthen our scientific software
engineering team.

[https://recruitingapp-2863.umantis.com/Vacancies/452/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2863.umantis.com/Vacancies/452/Description/2)

e-mail: jobs.bbp@epfl.ch.

------
brainnwave
Brainnwave | Frontend JavaScript/React | Edinburgh, Scotland (Onsite) | Full-
Time

You will be part of a small team doing exciting things with data and business
intelligence. You won’t be bored, nor micro-managed. The tech stack is young,
so you still have the opportunity to influence the development of a clean and
modern ES6, React and Python 3 codebase.

What we can offer you:

\- Unlimited holidays

\- Flexible working

\- Competitive salary

\- Space to grow – we encourage projects or interests outside work.

What you can offer us:

\- Passion for what you do and a willingness to learn new technologies.

\- Commercial experience with frameworks like React and AngularJS.

\- Impressive skills in: JavaScript, LESS and SASS CSS.

[https://brainnwave.com/careers/](https://brainnwave.com/careers/)

------
zfeuers1
Shore Group | Data Scientist | Onsite | New York | Full Time | $110-$150k +
equity

Our team is building a suite of machine learning tools to help solve problems
in the life science space. This includes the classification of researchers and
physicians to their research assets, predicting the altruistic activities of
donors to non-for-profit foundations, and much more. We are looking for data
scientists who are not only interested in plugging data into a model, but also
taking a deep dive into the academic research world.

More info here: [https://www.shoregrp.com/data-
scientist](https://www.shoregrp.com/data-scientist)

------
ryanglasgow
UserLeap | Technical Co-founder or Engineer #1 | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

UserLeap is an automated user research service that helps SaaS founders and
PMs make better product decisions. We're utilizing AI to run qualitative user
experiments that deliver summarized insights and actionable suggestions. We've
proven that the product works and now we're looking to scale the technology to
thousands of businesses.

Currently the company is angel funded and looking for our first technical
hire. Previously, I was on the founding team for four successful startups
(acquired by Snap, Adobe, eBates and Centro) and this is my fifth.

If you're interested, send me a note at: ryan.glasgow@gmail.com

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for people of all sorts, not just programmers. Please don't apply if
you're a jerk though, we don't hire assholes.

He are some of our current requisitions:

Sr. Software Engineer

Sr. User Experience Designer

Technical Recruiter

Sr. Technical Consultant

Technical Consultant

Technical Lead

Sr. Product Marketing Manager

Software Engineer (DevOps)

Technical Support Engineer

Full details at
[https://social.icims.com/board/Achievers-2217.html?isd_sourc...](https://social.icims.com/board/Achievers-2217.html?isd_source=web&isd_pub=2494183)

------
atsaloli
Seeking commission-only sales agent to sell high-quality on-site training on
IT Operations and DevOps. We deliver on-site training world-wide. Our model
achieves real learning: we have small class sizes, expert instructors,
excellent materials, and lots of practical, hands-on lab exercises that leave
the students really knowing their material and being able to use it.

Customers have told me it's the best training they've ever had, from anybody,
on anything.

I'm partnered with CFEngine, GitLab, Docker, and am a member of the AWS
partner network.

Looking for an independent sales agent. Progressive commission structure (the
more you sell, the more you make!)

Remote and part-time OK.

Email me at: aleksey@verticalsysadmin.com

------
SagaIT
Liferay Software Engineer | Saga Healthcare IT | Location - Remote Talented
software engineer with strong Liferay Portal 7 CE experience.

Core competencies:

2+ years of experience in design and development of Liferay applications
involving hooks, themes, layouts, portlets (JSR-168/JSR-286 Portlet
development), and external Plug-ins.

Experience with securing Liferay servers (Enable audit logging, assign correct
roles to users)

Strong knowledge on SOAP and Restful web services and Configuring WS-Security.

A strong understanding of Liferay best practices, portal standards and
governance processes.

Working knowledge and experience with HTML5

Nice to have:

AWS familiarity

*Apache & Nginx

Apply here: [https://www.saga-it.com/careers](https://www.saga-it.com/careers)

------
axvk
Vimbly | New York, NY | Remote full time within 5 hour time difference of New
York, onsite, and onsite interns

[https://www.vimbly.net](https://www.vimbly.net)

Positions:

* Node Developer - With MySQL.

* Front-end Developer - Must have knowledge of modular CSS and at least one front-end framework.

Vimbly has a portfolio of companies with a range of all sizes. We take pride
in matching developers with projects where they'll be able to utilize their
strengths and can continue learning.

Hiring process - Resume, 20 min phone interview, 1 hour technical interview
with a coding exercise, in-office/remote interview.

Email dev-recruiting@vimbly.com and include HN + the position you're applying
for in the subject line.

~~~
eat_veggies
FYI your SSL cert seems to be messed up

~~~
zelkatani
I think you can also just check out [https://vimbly.com](https://vimbly.com).

~~~
axvk
Yes. Specifically
[https://www.vimbly.com/careers](https://www.vimbly.com/careers) will have
more information about the above positions.

------
benweissmann
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help build the factory of the future and realize the next
industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the back office to the shop floor.
Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more.

We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500 customers and are
enabling production lines building things you interact with everyday. We're in
a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A about a year ago
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team!

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Application Engineering: Bridging the gap between our platform's
capabilities and what our customers need. Device integration, reverse-
engineering, web development, and lots of time on factory floors understanding
our customers' operations

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
bpicolo
Tegus | Lead Full Stack Engineer | Chicago, IL | onsite | $115k - 135k, .5%-2%
equity | [https://tegus.co](https://tegus.co)

Tegus is fast-growing, funded startup building an investment information
platform that improves investment decisions by connecting investors with the
most relevant industry and category experts. We provide access to
comprehensive company profiles built around a database of expert-advisor call
transcripts, enabling investors to intelligently search, highlight, comment,
and share transcripts from customers, former executives, competitors,
partners, and more.

As an early lead engineering hire, you'll have significant opportunity to
influence product and architectural direction for a product with passionate
(and paying!) customers, and play a crucial role in other business processes
(like hiring). (You'll also likely avoid first name email envy!)

Current Stack: Rails, Vue/Typescript, Postgres/Redis, Gitlab, AWS (elastic
beanstalk), + a sneaky java microservice

The ideal candidate:

    
    
        * Revels in work up and down the stack - backend/frontend with a minor in data and devops
        * Considers security a second nature - familiar with e.g. OWASP and AWS security architecture (IAMs, VPCs, SGs...)
        * Is experienced with a variety of modern development tools - MVC frameworks, JS frameworks, CI/CD, RDBMS, you name it
        * Has experience with search tooling (like ES)
        * Has 4-5 years of industry experience, with prior experience in an engineering leadership position
        * Enjoys mentoring other engineers in ways that the mentored engineers also tend to enjoy
        * Loves to tinker with new technology, but insists on choosing the best tool for the job rather than the hippest tool
        * Has an eye for design - can tell our homepage leaves something to be desired
        * Looking to thrive in a fast-paced startup environment
    

To apply / for more information email ben@<ourdomain> or see our job listing:
[https://angel.co/tegus-1/jobs/250635-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/tegus-1/jobs/250635-software-engineer)

------
CoinFalcon
CoinFalcon | Full-Stack Marketer (Cryptocurrency) | Remote | Full time

CoinFalcon aims to put the future of money in the pockets of the world. We
provide users the ability to trading with the major cryptocurrencies such as
bitcoin, Ethereum and ripple along with bleeding edge projects and fiat
trading in the near future. CoinFalcon has already leaped ahead in it’s quest
to dominate the cryptocurrency space by being named AngelLists Breakout
Company and rising to ProductHunt’s elusive top featured product.

We are looking for a Full-Stack Marketer with experience with marketing in the
blockchain, cryptocurrency and bitcoin space.

Send an email to careers@coinfalcon.com if you have what it takes!

------
techpd
PagerDuty | San Francisco | Toronto | Remote

PagerDuty is reliable Digital Operations Management for over 10,000
organizations. We are helping Engineers and other professionals resolve
problems with their IT systems as quickly as possible. We're backed by some of
the Valley’s best investors, including Y Combinator, Andreessen Horowitz,
Bessemer Venture Partners, Accel Partners, Baseline Ventures, and Harrison
Metal. We're based in San Francisco with offices in Seattle, Toronto, Sydney,
and London. PagerDuty is used by thousands of customers globally, from Fortune
500 companies to startups.

We're hiring for a number of roles:

Principal Engineer, APIs and Developer Platforms San Francisco, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dII...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dIIFEA2)

Senior Software Engineer San Francisco, Toronto, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000972s...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000972ssEAA)

Senior Software Engineer, Analytics Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FA...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FAHEA2)

Senior Database Engineer Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93CEAQ)

Senior Android Engineer San Francisco
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009GHs...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009GHsZEAW)

Application Security Engineer San Francisco
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008hoH...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008hoH8EAI)

------
epik_epidemik
Pillar Project | Senior Node.js developer and CTO | Early-Stage | Full-time |
London | Onsite | £70K – £110K

#Product

• We are building THE PILLAR WALLET - next-generation, open-source wallet that
will become the dashboard for your digital life.

• Starting with cryptocurrency & token wallet that will evolve into your
Personal Data Locker and enable to take back control over your data.

• 20k strong community + audacious vision and ambitious road map:
[https://medium.com/@pullnews/the-pillar-wallet-road-
map-7612...](https://medium.com/@pullnews/the-pillar-wallet-road-
map-761222e95127)

• $20M+ Funding through the ICO in July 2017: over 113k ETH raised.

#Stack

• Node.JS / Express / Mongo / RESTful APIs / TDD / CI / Agile / Scrum / Kanban

• We’re still in the early days of product development, which means there’s no
legacy code. We want to hire senior developers eager to take initiative and
mentor junior teammates on the project.

#Culture

• Joy + Self-management + Family culture

• Our developers operate with great autonomy, there's no legacy code.

• Open, informal, and welcoming—we’re proud of our diverse nationalities,
personalities, and skill sets.

#GettingHired

• Come to our office, have a coffee and talk with the Dev team, have a look at
code - 1-2 hours spent in our office will be enough.

• If you like it and if we like you, you're hired and getting short-term
contract, which after successful review transforms into permanent one.

• You don’t have to be local, but you must have an EU or UK work permit. We’re
based at Rise London in Shoreditch.

#Contact

jobs@pillarproject.io |
[https://pillarproject.io/careers-2/](https://pillarproject.io/careers-2/)

You can also contact me directly: Ralph Reijs, local Hacker
(ralph@pillarproject.io)

------
PassFort
PassFort | Fullstack Developer | London, UK | Onsite | Full-time | £50-£80K
depending on experience + equity

At PassFort, our vision is to solve trust in the digital economy, starting
with regulated businesses.

We work with an awesome stack - Javascript (ES6), React, Redux front end;
Python, Rust back end; microservice based architecture built on top of
Kubernetes and Google’s Cloud Platform.

Team - We're 12 people strong, have solid funding behind us, and looking to
double over the next year

Values - Trust, Empowerment, Growth!

You can see more detail here -
[https://www.workable.com/j/F873F5B932](https://www.workable.com/j/F873F5B932)

------
Kpourdeilami
Terrene (terrene.co) | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Waterloo, ON, Canada |
Onsite, Full Time

We're a small startup (3 people) working on a tool to train and productionize
ml models and tweak them in real-time using feedback loops.

Stack: Python and Javascript

Contact: kash@terrene.co

------
essentiallyabot
New Relic | Engineering | San Francisco, CA; Portland, OR; Barcelona, Spain |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME

New Relic is a leading digital intelligence company, delivering full-stack
visibility and analytics with more than 16,000 paid business accounts. The New
Relic Digital Intelligence Platform provides actionable insights to drive
digital business results. Companies of all sizes trust New Relic to monitor
application and infrastructure performance so they can quickly resolve issues,
and improve digital customer experiences.

Check out our engineering related positions here:
[http://bit.ly/2GWW2lt](http://bit.ly/2GWW2lt)

------
redgington
Paradromics | San Jose, CA | Multiple Positions | ONSITE

Paradromics is building the first high-bandwidth brain machine interface. Our
technology will enable a new generation of neural prosthetics, with the
fundamental goal of changing how neurological conditions are treated.

We are currently looking for talented scientists, engineers and managers to
join our team.

Positions: Office Manager and Administrative Assistant to the CEO. R&D
Laboratory Scientist. Mechatronics Engineer. Microwire / Microelectrode
Engineer. Microfabrication Engineer.

To apply, visit
[https://paradromics.com/careers/](https://paradromics.com/careers/)

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Senior Android Engineers | Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data
Engineers | DevOps | Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech
Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
skyraider
LedgerX - All ONSITE in Manhattan, New York City.

We are the first US-based CFTC-approved physically-settled bitcoin derivatives
exchange and clearinghouse. We have been operating since October 2017 and are
growing fast. We only allow eligible contract participants (institutional
investors and/or high net worth individuals), so it's a really interesting
chance to address an otherwise unserved market.

Senior Mobile Developer - Create the first cross-platform application for US-
regulated institutional cryptocurrency derivatives trading. (React Native)

Senior Full-Stack Developer - Build customer-facing features on our
Python3+Tornado+ReactJS+Redux stack.

Email zach@ledgerx.com

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite, Visa

We do grep and top on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS,
Scala, distributed systems)...

[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415)

Among other stuff, we would love to hire someone who would work on development
excellence which will improve productivity of 100+ engineers (Continuous
Deployment, Scala tooling, component based testing infrastructure).

------
jrmiii
Navitas Credit Corp | Full Time | USA Based Remote | Web Application Developer
We are a rapidly growing, nationwide direct lender with a focus on small and
medium sized businesses.

As a member of our development team, you'll be working to create systems that
help the company efficiently serve existing customers as well as develop new
client relationships. Recent projects include a customer service portal, React
Native mobile apps, and a vendor web portal.

We're working mainly with Rails, React, Redux, Elixir, Phoenix and Postgres
deployed with CircleCI to Heroku and AWS.

Please send résumé and cover letter to Joe Martinez -
jmartinez@navitascredit.com

------
joshandrews
Spare Labs | Vancouver, Canada | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://sparelabs.com](https://sparelabs.com)

Hiring:

    
    
      * Back End/Algorithms Developer
      * Front End Developer
    

We are a small but growing team passionate about transportation and the shift
toward autonomous vehicles! We are accelerating the shift towards efficient
mobility by enabling anyone to launch a smart transportation network in one
click. Since launching the Spare Platform, we are now working with some of the
largest transportation operators and transportation agencies in the world.

Stack: React Native, React, Node.

Contact: josh@sparelabs.com

------
chuck8088
DataArts | Application Developer | Philadelphia, PA ONSITE | Full-time |
[http://culturaldata.org/about/careers/mid-level-
application-...](http://culturaldata.org/about/careers/mid-level-application-
developer/)

We are a small dev team working to improve and extend a grant management
system and survey system.

We use PHP/Laravel and AngularJS. There's some Python and R scripts floating
around too. Everyone at DataArts has some kind connection to the arts in
Philadelphia, though it is not required. We are a 501c nonprofit that was
founded by Pew Research.

------
johnsonsc2
Expedition Technology | Deep Learning Algorithm Developer / Cloud Software
Engineer / Computer Vision / Technical Program Managers | Northern Virginia |
Full-time | On-site

We're a small company that works on some fun and challenging problems in
computer vision, signal processing, and cloud development (AWS) with deep
learning a key component of many of our solutions. Seeking junior to senior.

US Citizenship and ability to get a security clearance required. Existing
clearance a strong plus.

Postings here:
[http://exptechinc.applytojob.com/apply](http://exptechinc.applytojob.com/apply)

------
micheldlebeau
ECS Digital | DevOps and CD Consultant | London, Edinburgh | Full-Time |
Onsite We help customers, from small to very large companies, improve their
CI/CD pipelines, migrate to the cloud, use configuration management, go
through their digital transformation, and more, across the UK and around the
world.

You can read a bit more here: [https://www.ecs-digital.co.uk/what-we-
do/devops-and-continuo...](https://www.ecs-digital.co.uk/what-we-do/devops-
and-continuous-delivery)

If that sounds like something you could see yourself doing, email me at
michel@ecs-digital.co.uk

------
thejash
Sourceress | Senior Python Engineer Lead | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

Do you want to grow into a great engineering leader? We strongly value
personal growth, and pay for coaching for all employees.

Other Qualifications:

\- Do you love mentoring other developers and helping them grow?

\- Are you an incredibly prolific programmer who knows both the value of
shipping quickly and the value of software craftsmanship, and has the judgment
to know when to apply each?

\- Are you empathetic, highly systematic, intensely driven, and intellectually
curious? See our values here [1]

Our stack: Python (Django, nltk), AWS (S3, PostgreSQL), Javascript (React)

About Us:

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). Our
mission is to fundamentally change the way that human effort is allocated.

We just raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed [2] at one of the
highest ever valuations coming out of YC. One founder previously sold a
company and is a published machine learning researcher; the other was Chief of
Staff at Dropbox, and our team of 10 hails from other great organizations as
well (Google, MIT, McKinsey, etc)

We have a real business, customers, revenue, crazy growth, funding--and a ton
of work to do. We have machine learning problems that are core to our product,
data infrastructure and scaling problems to tackle, and interesting product
work to be done as well.

To Apply:

Just email me at josh@sourceress.com

[1] [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

[2] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-find-candidates-that-managers-want-without-realizing-it/)

------
beghbali
Womply | Principal Security Engineer | San Francisco | Fulltime | $150k+ &
equity

Womply helps small/medium size businesses who provide 60% of employment in US
thrive in the digital age and counter the amazons and walmarts of the world.
With over 100,000 paying businesses and $50mil raised, we are looking for a
very capable security professional to lead and run our security function. full
description: [https://www.womply.com/jobs/san-
francisco/?gh_jid=1025847](https://www.womply.com/jobs/san-
francisco/?gh_jid=1025847)

or email me bashir womply

------
syed123
LetsLunch.com |PHP Developer|part time negotiable| Remote|San Francisco, CA

LetsLunch [http://LetsLunch.com](http://LetsLunch.com) helps job seekers meet
with hiring managers at company cafeterias, tour the company experience the
culture and meet future coworkers. Its like lunch date with employers.

We have setup over 100,000 lunches between entrepreneurs and are now opening
the site for brands/companies to host networking lunches.

We are looking for an Engineer with YII framework, PHP, LAMP, AWS, Varnish,
Linkedin/Google API's and mysql.

Any questions feel free to reach out to me at Syed@LetsLunch.com

------
dishis
Remitly | FinTech | Seattle, USA | Onsite/Visa | Full-Time | remitly.com

Remitly is the largest independent digital remittance company headquartered in
the United States, transferring over $3 billion in annualized volume from its
customers in the United States, United Kingdom, and Canada to loved ones
throughout the world. The company is headquartered in Seattle, with additional
offices in London, the Philippines, and Nicaragua.

To learn more, apply at
[https://www.remitly.com/us/en/careers](https://www.remitly.com/us/en/careers)
OR jobs@remitly.com

------
spiffytech
Dude Solutions | Raleigh, NC | Devops engineer | ONSITE, contract

Dude Solutions (SchoolDude) is hiring a six-month contract for a devops
engineer. We're a fast-moving team using modern tools looking for someone to
focus on supporting our internal Kafka/Hadoop team, plus support other
automation and infrastructure projects.

We're trying to do devops "right", as a culture, not just tools.
Experimentation, fail-fast, and delivering business value. The team lead is
committed to individual growth, and we have management buy-in for our
projects.

If you're interested, send your resume to brian.cottingham@dudesolutions.com

------
lsantonidc
DataCamp | Full Stack Software Engineers (Rails and Vue.js), Engineering Lead
(JS), Infrastructure Engineering Lead, Interns, Junior Software Engineers,
Product Managers | London and Leuven, Belgium | ONSITE |
www.datacamp.com/careers

DataCamp is building the future of data science education. Our students get
real hands-on experience by completing self-paced, interactive data science
courses from the best instructors in the world, right in the browser. In fact,
over 2 million students around the world have completed over 87 million
DataCamp exercises to date.

Check out: www.datacamp.com/careers for more details

------
alexjg
Rover | Front End and Backend Engineers | Toronto | ONSITE Full-time |
[https://www.rover.io](https://www.rover.io)

Rover empowers brands and app publishers to create engaging, native mobile
content without code. We reduce the resources required to create mobile
campaigns and provide a powerful context engine to ensure the right user is
engaged at the right time.

About the team:

Rover's engineering team prides itself in always being able to use the latest
and greatest tech. You'll be part of a small and heavily focused engineering
team that likes to move fast and get things done. Most importantly we love to
teach each other and grow together.

Backend Engineer (1+ years experience):

Our backend is comprised of Go, Kubernetes, GRPC, GraphQL, Nodejs, Docker,
MongoDB and much more. We are currently transitioning from a node.js data
pipeline to Kafka being at the heart of our stack. You'll have the opportunity
to explore every piece of our backend and have immediate impact on our product
serving millions of devices daily. Your responsibilities will be:

\- Creating new scalable Go and GRPC services

\- Developing new product features around our Kafka data pipeline

\- Helping expand our Big data store & customer data integration

\- Optimizing existing services to squeeze out performance

Front End Engineer (1+ years experience):

This position focuses on building new products and maintaining Rover's
existing suite of web apps used by designers and marketers. Our frontend stack
includes ES6+ Javascript/Typescript, React, Redux and Relay. These apps
communicate with our GraphQL Express API. You’ll be:

\- Enhancing our current design application, Rover Experiences
([https://www.rover.io/features/experiences/](https://www.rover.io/features/experiences/))

\- Collaborating with the back end team to expand our GraphQL API

\- Developing new apps from start to finish for the Rover ecosystem

Contact chris (at) rover.io

------
erranteme
Profitap | Mid- or Senior Full-Stack Developer | Eindhoven, The Netherlands |
Onsite, Fulltime | www.profitap.com

Our hardware and software engineers develop cutting edge network monitoring
equipment and network analysis software. We are looking for an experienced
Full-Stack Developer that will support our team of engineers in creating the
best network monitoring equipment on the market. Besides your frontend and
backend programming skills, you also have an eye for usability and user
experience design.

We like to see experience with:

\- NodeJS

\- AngularJS

\- TypeScript

\- HTML/CSS

\- Elastic Stack is a plus

We offer a great work environment on the High Tech Campus in Eindhoven. If you
are interested email recruit@profitap.com.

------
dopplesoldner
Calipsa | London, UK | Onsite, Full-time | Salary & Equity | Sponsor Visa |
wwww.calipsa.io

Calipsa builds a Deep Learning platform to automate the monitoring of CCTV
cameras. Our team comprises of academics from Cambridge, Imperial and UCL and
is backed by some of the best VCs in the world.

We are a team of 9 and are interested in hearing from - Backend / DevOps / ML
engineers.

 _Culture_

\- Fast paced - we like people who have the get-shit-done mindset

\- No bureaucracy, flexible work environment

\- Innovative - we like people who are always optimising and automating

 _Technologies_

\- Programming languages: Python, JavaScript

\- ML platform: Tensorflow

\- Cloud platforms: AWS, GCP

\- Containers: Docker, Kubernetes

For more information, please contact me at rashid.khan@calipsa.io

------
brandonbloom
Legalpad (TechStars Seattle 2018) | Seattle, WA | Full-time Onsite

Our product enables companies to streamline their business' immigration
process, making life easier for immigrant candidates, and freeing attorneys
from burdensome paperwork.

Our technology is an internal-use IDE for developing legal workflows with
simple-to-use data collection and sophisticated document templating. We offer
automation at every step of the process, and aim to automate an increasing
range of legal work over time.

Apply: [https://angel.co/legalpad/jobs](https://angel.co/legalpad/jobs)

------
cquilboss
Home61.com | Miami, FL or willing to relocate

We are looking for a Product Designer and Data Scientists in full time or part
time. Home61 is reinventing how real estate is done. Through technology we are
changing the way people buy, sell and rent homes. This is an exciting
opportunity for anyone interested in shaping the direction and trajectory of a
new product. You will be collaborating with a cross disciplinary team (product
managers, engineers, designers) in all phases of design from discovery to
execution and working directly with the CEO and CTO.

Please send your application and resume to hackernews@home61.com

------
vernondegoede1
Mollie | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite

Mollie is an Amsterdam based fintech company. We create clever payment
products for great companies of all sizes (we currently have 41.000+ clients).
We have several engineering departments working on various products (merchant
dashboard, marketing website, our payment APIs, and more).

More information: [https://www.mollie.com/en/](https://www.mollie.com/en/)

View our current job openings:
[https://jobs.mollie.com](https://jobs.mollie.com)

Contact me directly: vernon@mollie.com

------
jdleesmiller
Overleaf (www.overleaf.com) | REMOTE | (1) Developer for 'Server Pro', (2)
Growth Hacker

We're hiring for two positions at Overleaf, which is an online LaTeX editor
with over 2 million registered users. We help academics collaborate more
effectively and make LaTeX easier to work with. We recently acquired
ShareLaTeX.com and are merging the two platforms into Overleaf v2.

1\. Developer for 'Server Pro', our on-premise solution for enterprise: We are
looking for a full stack developer to help us scale up and improve our
product, processes and documentation for on-premise customers, who currently
include Oak Ridge National Labs, Deep Mind, and many more. Ideally you will be
comfortable with Docker, build automation and technical documentation, and
with talking to technical end users to work through problems and make
improvements to prevent those problems from reoccurring. See
[https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for more
information and how to apply.

2\. Growth Hacker: We are looking for a data-driven and technically savvy
marketer to develop and test new content, propositions, landing pages and
experiences, drive conversions and improve our funnel analysis, and drive
engagement and make sure churn stays low. See
[https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for more
information and how to apply.

Some reasons you'd enjoy working with us:

\- Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of Free
Software.

\- Working hours can be flexible to your needs. Applicants in or near GMT
preferred.

\- We’re agile (with a lowercase a). We test thoroughly (unit and acceptance),
we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we
automate as much as possible.

\- Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.
We get everyone together in London every few months for valuable face to face
time.

Please see [https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for
more information and how to apply.

------
rdli
Datawire | Customer Support Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time, Contract |
ONSITE

We build OSS tools (Telepresence, Forge, Ambassador) for developer workflows
on Kubernetes. We're getting a ton of customer usage, so we need someone who
can do customer support, work on the documentation, test/repro issues, and fix
bugs. We're looking for someone who's very comfortable with Linux / networking
/ etc who loves talking to customers and troubleshooting. You'll learn a ton
about state-of-the-art tech: Kubernetes, Envoy, Docker, among others. Email
careers@datawire.io.

------
Sonam30stf
30SecondsToFly | Bangkok, Thailand | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.30secondstofly.com](https://www.30secondstofly.com)

30SecondsToFly spearheads the development of a new generation of smart and
light travel management solutions for corporations. Our technology Claire is a
virtual employee that automates and manages travel for organizations. Claire
is embedded into the corporate software ecosystem where she tracks and
controls travel while keeping corporate travel expenses low.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/30secondstofly](https://www.keyvalues.com/30secondstofly)

Here are our open roles:

\- AI Developer: [https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-fly/jobs/286039-ai-
developer](https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-fly/jobs/286039-ai-developer)

\- Automated Tester & QA: [https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-
fly/jobs/246123-automated-tes...](https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-
fly/jobs/246123-automated-tester-qa)

\- Backend Developer (Node.js): [https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-
fly/jobs/242022-backend-devel...](https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-
fly/jobs/242022-backend-developer-node-js-bangkok)

\- Lead Backend GDS Developer: [https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-
fly/jobs/246120-lead-backend-...](https://angel.co/30-seconds-to-
fly/jobs/246120-lead-backend-gds-developer)

Tech Stack: The core of our AI is Natural Language Processing and a data
driven Trip Selection Algorithm based on machine learning. The AI is written
in Python using several Java and C++ libraries. The Trip Selection Algorithm
is proprietary. Node.js, jQuery, Handlebars, Bootstrap, Saas are the main
technologies used. Our backend is built in Node.js MySQL and Mongo.
Production, Staging, Development and Demo environment are based on an AWS
infrastructure.

------
swiftgoose
HomeLight is changing the face of real estate one homeowner at a time. We
empower consumers to use real agent performance data to make a more informed
choice on the biggest financial decision of their lives. Our proprietary,
machine learning algorithms analyze over 30 million transactions from 2
million agents to determine the best agents to meet clients' specific home
buying or selling needs.

We're hiring for the following roles:

\- Full Stack Engineers,

\- Data Engineers,

\- Software Engineers,

\- UI & Visual Designer.

Our Stack: Ruby on Rails, Heroku, Postgres, Redis, Ember

If you're interested email us at jobs@homelight.com with the subject line
beginning with "HN: "

------
wx2018
BOSTON MA | ON-SITE | FULL TIME | CLIMACELL INC

ClimaCell is a weather tech software developer & next-gen forecaster. We
provide operational tools B2B for the most accurate weather forecasts out
there. We're also bringing high-tech forecasting to the developing world.
www.climacell.co

We are hiring the following positions:

1\. High Performance Computing Software Developer 2\. Big Data Engineer 3\.
Business Development Meteorologist 4\. Devops Engineer 5\. Product Manager

and others!

Apply at [https://www.climacell.co/careers](https://www.climacell.co/careers)
or email jobs@climacell.co to learn more!

------
jackar
Petal | NYC | Hiring Software Engineers (Platform, Infrastructure, Machine
Learning) | Early-Stage | Full-time | $100K-160K + Equity

We started Petal to give credit to people who deserve it – and made it honest,
simple, and accessible. We cut through all the fine print, ditched the fees,
and created a credit card that makes your life a little easier.

Our founding engineering and product team comes from Square, Addepar, Marcus,
and Mint.

Stack: Python, Flask, Airflow, React Native, PostgreSQL, Redshift, Docker,
Nomad, ELK.

-

Interview Process:

1\. Quick 15-30 minute call to see if we can find a mutual fit.

2\. Take home problem

3\. Technical phone screen

4\. On-site in NYC (white boarding, algorithms, data structures, past project
presentation)

-

Hope to hear from you if this sounds interesting.

-

Cheers,

Jack Arenas

Co-Founder & CTO

jack@petalcard.com

~~~
mixmastamyk
No dog in the hunt, but the job sounds interesting, while the interview a bit
hostile.

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We're currently hiring for:

Hotjar | DevOps Engineer (Europe) | Remote
[https://careers.hotjar.com/o/devops-engineer-
europe](https://careers.hotjar.com/o/devops-engineer-europe)

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
suhaasprasad
AspireIQ | Multiple Engineering Roles | ONSITE | Full Time | San Francisco, CA
| $125k - $175k + generous equity + benefits

AspireIQ ([http://aspireiq.com/](http://aspireiq.com/)) is a profitable,
Series A funded enterprise SaaS platform that helps brands and marketers
achieve one of the holy grails of marketing — personalizing branded content,
which is the idea of showing every single person a different piece of content
that resonates best with them by telling them the story they would care about
most.

Our platform solves this with a novel, data-driven approach by making the
process of collaborating with photographers, videographers, influencers and
other content creators more seamless and scalable than ever before while also
providing the infrastructure to constantly learn and target the right content
for the right person through the right channel.

This is a unique opportunity to join as one of the first engineers at a fast
growing and well funded startup with about 30 employees, where you can have
the stability of a revenue generating company while also having the chance to
have a big impact on a small core development team!

We’re looking for a variety of engineers that want to build a great product
and aren’t afraid of learning new technologies. Our current tech stack
includes Python, Google App Engine, Django, Postgres, and AngularJS (expected
to migrate to React or latest version of Angular).

We’re looking to add 2-3 engineers to the team in the next few months, and
plan to grow the development team’s head count to 6-8 by the end of the year.
Check out some of our job postings here:

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/aspireiq/748bd65f-f6ee-467b-aaa5-c7e30...](https://jobs.lever.co/aspireiq/748bd65f-f6ee-467b-aaa5-c7e306dcbafe)

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/aspireiq/c7b78555-be4c-4b24-b845-56532...](https://jobs.lever.co/aspireiq/c7b78555-be4c-4b24-b845-56532fd2ad4b)

* Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/aspireiq/e0becd5d-87e8-44ee-b826-257e5...](https://jobs.lever.co/aspireiq/e0becd5d-87e8-44ee-b826-257e54e91769)

* Full Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/aspireiq/8fdb50f7-3b81-4263-b654-eac29...](https://jobs.lever.co/aspireiq/8fdb50f7-3b81-4263-b654-eac2977cd85a)

Feel free to also send me an email with any questions! My name is Suhaas and
you can reach me at sprasad@aspireiq.com

------
jessmckechnie
QuantumBlack | Data Science, Data Engineering, Front End, …/ | London, Boston,
Sao Paolo | ONSITE | [https://quantumblack.com](https://quantumblack.com)

QuantumBlack helps companies use data to make distinctive, sustainable and
significant improvements to their performance. Our projects cover a wide range
of industries and may expose you to problem areas such as: Disease
epidemiology, athlete injury prediction or salesforce effectiveness
optimisation and many more.

Check out our careers page to find out more - www.quantumblack.com/careers

------
jammaloo
Real Matters | 2 Devs (Intermediate to Senior, Full-Stack or strong Frontend)
, 1 QA, 1 Security Manager, 1 Systems Admin | Toronto | Full Time, Onsite

Real Matters is a leading technology company that provides services for the
mortgage lending and insurance industries. We help our clients make incredibly
smart decisions about real estate by leveraging technology to deliver better
quality, transparency and efficiency.

We are based in Markham, and offer partial remote, especially for the right
candidates.

Our stack is React/Redux, Node, GraphQL, Couchbase, Go, Java.

Interested? You can email me at the address in my profile.

------
ivahuc
Operam: Full-stack Engineer | JavaScript, Node.js, React | Los Angeles
(USA)/Prague (Czechia)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized
to work in US and EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Front-end Engineer | React, Redux | Prague (Czechia)/Bratislava
(Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work in EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

------
Eberhofer
CreditGate24 | Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time | Zurich, Switzerland |

CreditGate24 is the fastest growing Swiss P2P lending platform. Help us
reinvent credit by creating smart algorithms and a stable, scalable platform.
Build APIs, services and analytics using Scala, Akka and reactive principles.
Create algorithms for credit scoring, build solutions for for investors and
b2b partners and automate operational processes.

more info:
[https://www.creditgate24.com/en/jobs](https://www.creditgate24.com/en/jobs)

------
cath-oneill
Blackbaud - AcademicWorks Team | Austin, TX | 2 days onsite & 3 days remote |
Full-time

AcademicWorks is a small team within Blackbaud that builds a scholarship
solution. Our current tech stack is primarily Ruby on Rails, but we have also
started adopting Elixir. We are entirely hosted on AWS and use Postgres,
Cassandra, ElasticSearch & Redis to make the magic happen. We are looking to
add another Mid-Career or Senior Software Engineer to help us keep shipping
new features and entirely new products.

Email catherine[dot]oneill[at]blackbaud[dot]com for more information.

------
jbarciauskas
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, New York City, Paris) and
REMOTE | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring and tracing service for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We move fast and are growing fast!

We're mostly Go, Python, and React, on AWS, and moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process tens of
millions points per second. Let us know if that's you!

[https://grnh.se/y5eqs7m31](https://grnh.se/y5eqs7m31)

~~~
mattfrommars
Do you happen to know if Datadog are looking for interns in Boston area?

~~~
jbarciauskas
We will at some point, but not quite yet.

------
sudovoodoo
Talk Fusion | Full-Stack Developer | Full-time | Dallas Texas | Onsite |
80-130k (full benefits) DOE

* Work on majority of web applications and APIs

* We use a ton of webrtc, websockets, high scale email blasting, just a ton of cool stuff

* VueJS (ES6, Webpack), NodeJS (Typescript), Stylus (or SCSS), D3 (Graphing reports) and other fun stuff

* We value intelligent designs where you can work smarter not harder, keep your stress level down, and enjoy day to day live outside of work more.

* We are a debt free, $180M/yr revenue company -- extremely stable.

==Contact==

ryan@talkfusion.com

[https://talkfusion.com](https://talkfusion.com)

\- Ryan Page, CTO

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Technical Communicator | Ann Arbor, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

What we do actually matters.

It's estimated that 250,000 people die in America annually because of medical
errors. That makes it the #3 cause of death, just behind heart disease and
cancer (goo.gl/zntNUd). This is a major societal catastrophe - and it needs to
be fixed. Part of the solution is the long-overdue modernization of our
nation's health IT infrastructure. This is CareEvolution's mission - to create
better patient outcomes by modernizing - and connecting - our health IT
systems.

We're looking for someone to fill a technical communicator role to manage
building and maintaining our internal and external documentation, to write
journal articles, to do some wiki management, to produce video tutorials etc.
A high degree of technical expertise is required, as are excellent writing and
communication skills and a background in health IT. This role also likely
entails managing customer questions and requests as it relates to
documentation - and executing on them. The ideal candidate will have expertise
in at least some of the following: HTML, XML, basic Git, basic graphic design,
basic SQL, understanding and using REST and other web services, basic video
editing and production. We don't expect all of those skills... it's just that
we're not sure how best to communicate what we need to communicate - that's
why we're looking for someone.

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 130 million people.

Check out our company page on
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/careevolution](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/careevolution)

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Submit resumes (PDF please!) to resume@careevolution.com .

Note: this job is open to US Residents only. Foreign nationals CAN apply, but
only if you live within the US.

------
lukas
Weights and Biases | Engineer and Designer | SF | Full-time

We're three experienced technical founders building machine learning tools.
We're well funded with some traction but we're still a very small team.

We're looking for: full stack engineer [https://www.wandb.com/job-full-stack-
engineer](https://www.wandb.com/job-full-stack-engineer) product design lead
[https://www.wandb.com/job-product-design](https://www.wandb.com/job-product-
design)

------
darrennix
Indeed | Remote | Sr. Java Engineer

Our Assessments team has a simple mission: help candidates get the right job.
We let people build a profile to demonstrate their knowledge, skills, and
abilities using job assessments… we’re trying to make the resume a thing of
the past.

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Remote-Java-
Engi...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Remote-Java-
Engineer/8875) If you have questions, happy to answer them: Daniel O'Shea
doshea@indeed.com

------
jeandenis
Plaid | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | equity + benefits | ONSITE,
Full-time, [https://plaid.com/](https://plaid.com/)

 __ __* About Me __ __*

Hello HN! My name is Jean-Denis Greze and I'm the Head of Engineering at
Plaid. I helped grow Dropbox from 100 engineers to 600+. I joined Plaid
because I believe in their mission to empower the consumer financial
revolution and believe we are uniquely positioned to drive change in the
industry.

 __ __* About Us __ __*

We provide a single API on top of the U.S. financial system and help companies
like Venmo, Coinbase, Lending Club, Square Cash, and Robinhood handle banking
data. Being at the epicenter of Fintech allows us to pursue everything from
the Bitcoin frenzy to the revolution happening in Home Mortgages. We are a
mature and enthusiastic workplace excited to grow from 120 (48 engineers) to
200+ employees in 2018.

 __ __* About You __ __*

We're looking for experienced software engineers with 3+ years experience in
SRE, Backend, Product, or Security Engineering. Our tech stack includes
Node.js, Typescript, and Go, and while we love experience with these
technologies we get excited about anyone comfortable stepping into a new
environment. We value transparency, humility, and intellectual honesty.

 __ __* Get in Touch __ __*

You can learn more about us at
[https://plaid.com/company/](https://plaid.com/company/) and see our open
roles at You can learn more about us at
[https://plaid.com/careers](https://plaid.com/careers) . Reach out to me
directly at greze+hn@plaid.com with a sentence or two about yourself and
either your LinkedIn profile or your resumé.

Tech Buzzwords: Node.js, Python, Go/Golang, Typescript, AWS, Redshift, EC2,
ECS, S3, ElasticSearch, Spark.

Company Buzzwords: $60 million raised, Series B. Catered Lunch, Dinner.
Health+Vision+Dentail+Life, Monthly team events. Wellness + Transportation
Benefits, Uber/Lyft credits. Flexible Hours/WFH. Unlimited PTO (three week
minimum).

------
pntech
Precision Nutrition | Full Stack Rails / Ember Developer | Remote

At PN we do online nutrition and fitness coaching. Our whole company is
remote.. and we're awesome :)

We're looking for a Data Engineer and a Full Stack Developer.

[https://www.precisionnutrition.com/developer](https://www.precisionnutrition.com/developer)
and
[https://precisionnutrition.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14](https://precisionnutrition.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14)

------
flysonic10
Kleiner Perkins | Engineer in Residence | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

Kleiner Perkins, the VC firm behind many of the biggest startups in Silicon
Valley, is looking for an Engineer in Residence to help build internal web
apps and data pipelines. The role is a one or two year commitment best suited
for Senior Software Engineers who plan to go on to build their own company or
for those looking to join one of our fast-growing portfolio companies.

More details: [http://bit.ly/2EuTkDS](http://bit.ly/2EuTkDS)

------
Kerrick
Second Street | Senior Front-End Developer | St. Louis, MO | Full Time |
[https://secondstreet.com](https://secondstreet.com)

\--

Are you looking to join a fast-paced team and help lead it to success? Are you
an authority in front-end development that can work with the team to find the
right solution, write the logic to make it work, and then make it beautiful
with CSS? Do you want the ability to impact meaningful change where you work?
Second Street could be exactly what you've been looking for!

You will be a member of our cross-functional product development team which is
made up of designers, testers, developers. You'll enjoy a high level of
autonomy while also working very collaboratively in-person and remotely using
Slack, Trello, and GitHub. We work together to ship code every day and are
constantly looking for ways to improve. Developers at Second Street are fully
involved in every part of the process, from planning, to developing, to
testing, to launch. We do things right: version control, automated testing,
code reviews, and occasional pair programming. As a senior developer you'll
help your teammates work through particularly vexing issues and guide them as
they build larger projects, all while keeping an eye toward usability and user
experience thanks to your front-end experience.

\--

We use Ember.js (including Ember Data and ember-cli) to build most of our
applications, backed by a RESTful JSON API. We use the latest JavaScript
features, including stable TC39 proposals that are supported by Babel. We also
have a few TypeScript projects, including some Node.js services.

\--

To learn more about working at Second Street:
[https://secondstreet.com/careers/](https://secondstreet.com/careers/)

To learn more about this position: [http://info.secondstreet.com/now-hiring-
senior-front-end-dev...](http://info.secondstreet.com/now-hiring-senior-front-
end-developer)

If you have any specific questions, I'm another Senior Front-End Developer at
Second Street and I'm always glad to field questions here on HN or via email
(my HN username @ secondstreet.com).

------
JeffLutz
1 point by JeffLutz 21 days ago [-]

onX | Bozeman, MT | Remote ok for the right person

Where the pavement ends, onX begins.

If you're passionate about the outdoors, believe in protecting access to
public lands, into mobile mapping tech and want to work with kind, thoughtful
people, please take a look at our careers page and our open positions:

[https://www.onxmaps.com/careers](https://www.onxmaps.com/careers)

[https://www.onxmaps.com/join-our-team](https://www.onxmaps.com/join-our-team)

------
stanislavb
As usual, you can browse all the jobs here in a well organized way on
[https://www.hackernewsjobs.com/](https://www.hackernewsjobs.com/)

------
jeffburka
bevi | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.bevi.co/](https://www.bevi.co/)

Our mission is to eliminate plastic bottles by making the best drinks
instantly available, using purified tap water and natural flavors. Since our
2015 launch, we have saved over 9 million bottles and cans from entering the
ecosystem. We’re a team of technology and design enthusiasts excited to take
on a stagnant industry. Bottled beverage distribution is expensive,
ineffective, and environmentally wasteful - and it hasn't changed
significantly in decades. We're entirely cutting out the traditional bottled
beverage supply chain, while taking point-of-use beverage creation to a new
level.

Full-stack software developer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A)

We are seeking great (or soon to-be great) software developers to build future
versions of our software. Our ideal candidate, while having their areas of
expertise, will not shy away from digging into any part of our stack: web UI,
backend, firmware, and mobile applications. We are a small and fun software
team in a fast growing hardware startup. Our customers love our product and
you will play a crucial role in making them even happier. If you love thinking
through new ideas and interactions, how to execute them in an innovative way
and have a deep respect for user experience, come join our team!

~~~
mattfrommars
Are you looking for summer interns?

~~~
jeffburka
Not specifically, but it's worth applying. If you're the right candidate we'll
make it work.

------
jaydestro
MongoDB | Full Stack Engineer, Cloud Services, Monitoring | NYC | ONSITE,
Full-Time

MongoDB Cloud Services Team is a diverse collection of individuals working
together to help our users run MongoDB in the cloud at global scale. The Cloud
Team is responsible for MongoDB Atlas - our database as a service offering and
fastest growing product. MongoDB Atlas allows users to deploy fault-tolerant,
globally distributed MongoDB clusters in just minutes.

We’re seeking a Full Stack Engineer to join our Cloud Monitoring team. The
mission of the Cloud Monitoring Team is to help our users understand the
health and performance characteristics of their MongoDB deployments, and to
provide guidance to users on how to improve performance. The Monitoring Team
runs systems responsible for the collection of metrics from hundreds of
thousands of customer MongoDB instances, as well as for all the visualizations
and analysis tools that we present to our users from the 5+ billion data
points we collect per day.

We're looking for someone who is * Comfortable working across the stack of a
modern web application * Skilled at writing backend systems in a compiled
language (Java, C#, Go, etc.) * Enjoys chasing down tough problems in a
distributed systems environment * Always striving to expand their knowledge *
Curious, collaborative and intellectually honest

Responsibilities * Work closely with product teams, considering the user’s
perspective while helping the team achieve success * Collaborate with team
members over best practices and core concepts * Hold yourself accountable to
your actions, maintaining the balance between accomplishing goals with
research & development * Own our core values and adhere to them in your work,
and Stay up to date with best practices in web engineering

Success Measures A Full Stack Engineer will be successful in this role when
they:

* Are open, honest and willing to contribute and collaborate with others * Develop confidence in finding their way across the platform * Can take responsibility for the planning and execution of a major feature, representing Engineering when working with Product and Design * Are willing to learn and contribute to all parts of the stack * Are resolute in their approach to problem solving, balancing the needs of their team with the willingness to get to the bottom of issues

------
theyCallMeSwift
Major League Hacking (MLH) | Sample Application Developers & Technical
Curriculum Developers | Remote, NYC | Contract

Do you spend your free time making cool applications to learn about new
technologies? Do you write tutorials to teach your friends and audience about
something cool you've learned? Major League Hacking wants to pay you to do
exactly that.

MLH's Localhost program creates workshops to introduce developers to cutting
edge technologies and to inspire the next generation of hackers. We are
building a team of rockstar sample application developers and technical
curriculum developers to create the sample applications and tutorials that
participants learn from and build off of in these workshops. Everything we
create is open source so this is a great opportunity to learn new
technologies, add a ton of experience to your portfolio and resume, and have a
lot of fun!

To get a feel for the kind of application & content we create, check out this
simple Snake game that integrates in-app purchases via Shopify to teach
participants the basics of GraphQL. [https://github.com/MLH/mlh-localhost-
shopify-graphql](https://github.com/MLH/mlh-localhost-shopify-graphql)

SKILLS: Ideally Python, HTML, CSS, and JavaScript but a wide variety of
technical skill sets are applicable. Technical writing with an approachable
tone is key for the Technical Curriculum Developer role.

COMPANY: Major League Hacking's (MLH) mission is to empower hackers. Each year
over 100,000 young technologists and innovators around the world attend MLH
events and join our community. Our events provide a self-driven environment
where community members learn from each other outside the confines of
traditional academia. The MLH team grew out of this movement and is dedicated
to making it accessible to the entire world.

APPLY:

* [https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/localhost/sample-application-dev...](https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/localhost/sample-application-developer) * [https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/localhost/technical-curriculum-d...](https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/localhost/technical-curriculum-developer/)

------
jpwagner
FØCAL | Developer | Cambridge/Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE-possible |
[http://f0cal.com](http://f0cal.com)

\---FØCAL---

Build once. Build everywhere. -- computer-aided design for computer vision.

Next-generation HPC image processing backplane that delivers unparalleled
performance and predictability, cloud to edge.

We have an innovative team and are looking for outstanding contributors in a
lot of areas - feel free to reach out.

[https://jobs.lever.co/f0cal](https://jobs.lever.co/f0cal)

------
gkaemmer
Brex (YC W17) | Software Engineer, Frontend and Backend | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://brex.com/](https://brex.com/)

Brex is rebuilding B2B financial products, starting with a corporate credit
card for technology companies. We're looking for strong frontend and backend
engineers to join our small but talented team.

Check out our openings on AngelList:
[https://angel.co/brex/jobs](https://angel.co/brex/jobs)

------
kevinjamieson
Qumulo | Software Engineer | Vancouver Canada | Full-time Onsite

We're looking for talented systems software engineers to join our growing
Vancouver development team and help build the world's most advanced
filesystem, Qumulo File Fabric (QF2). QF2 is a modern, highly scalable file
storage system that runs in the data center and the public cloud.

For more info or to apply:
[https://qumulo.com/company/jobs/](https://qumulo.com/company/jobs/)

------
stpn108
solarisBank AG - Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Fulltime

Tech Lead for Team Platform (f/m)

solarisBank is the world’s first banking platform. Our goal is to empower
finance pioneers - anyone who wants to build something new with banking
services. The core of the company is fast, modern technology that makes our
banking services quick to setup and simple to build with. We see ourselves as
a tech company with a full banking license. Our international team of 130+
colleagues combines digital focus, tech expertise and banking experience.
Whether you're a full-stack developer, banker or astronaut, if you're ready to
change banking, reach out to us. We love what we do and love our team.

The Platform Team runs and develops the technological infrastructure of all
solarisBank applications. The team's responsibilities stretch from classical
systems engineering over running and maintaining our CI systems, provide
tooling around container orchestration, persistence and service discovery to
internal support and training for other tech teams. On top of that, the team
drives architectural initiatives within Tech.

[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/solarisbank/job/o6F16fwC?__j...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/solarisbank/job/o6F16fwC?__jvst=Job%20Boards&__jvsd=solarisBank_page)

------
SarahAnne02
Rainforest | San Francisco (HQ) and Remote | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.rainforestqa.com](https://www.rainforestqa.com)

Rainforest combines a massive crowd of human testers with algorithmic
management and VMs to execute web and mobile regression testing for continuous
deployment. The best dev teams from companies like Intuit, Consumer Affairs,
Oracle, and IBM use Rainforest’s platform and API to execute and scale their
QA activities more effectively.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest](https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Science Generalist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b66c4c00bb?ref=keyvalues)

\- Engineering Operations Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/4a4e200d-42d5-4f23-a1d5-832...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/4a4e200d-42d5-4f23-a1d5-83250530f7ce?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Operations Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e0165c0206?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Backend Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/16babe9d-d9b3-4ba2-8d76-6c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/16babe9d-d9b3-4ba2-8d76-6c85efe9211e?ref=keyvalues)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09a67f93b91?ref=keyvalues)

\- Professional Services Consultant:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/001a549d-5bbd-4534-addb-443...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/001a549d-5bbd-4534-addb-4433a0ae3317?ref=keyvalues)

Thanks! Sarah

------
sunjain
Core Digital | Play Vista, Los Angeles CA | Linux System Engineer | ONSITE
Core Digital Media is a top 10 advertiser across display, paid search, mobile
and social marketing. We are looking for an experienced Systems Engineer to
join our DevOps group. This person should have strong Linux background.

Responsibilities: \- Administer server hardware, Linux operating system and
selected system applications. \- Serves as primary or secondary point of
contact for various components of the Linux system. \- Respond to any service
outage that affects the availability of the production website.

Skills we are looking for \- Installing, Configuring and Securing RHEL,
Centos, Fedora

\- Setting up IDS (host & network IDS, network IDS), Securing OS, Web Servers
and Java containers

\- Encryption/Security Appliance Administration

\- Ability to program in any language is must (Shell/Python/Perl/Ruby)

\- Setting up and supporting virtualization (cloning, DRS, HA)

\- Big IP LTM, DNS BIND

\- Automation experience (Puppet/Ansible/Chef ), configuration management
experience and Git

\- Knowledge/experience of SSL certificate management

\- 24/7 on-call rotation experience

Nice to Have: \- Setting up EC2, S3 and VPC on AWS manually and
programmatically using Cloudformation/Terraform

\- Configuring and supporting Splunk for search and security

\- Storage Administration experience with VNX, ZFS & NFS

\- Container Cluster setup and configuration (Docker/Kunbernetes)

\- Networking Experience (Setting up tunnels, firewall and router/switches)

\- Middleware experience with JBoss/Wildfly, embedded server (Tocmat/Jetty)
architecture

Requirements: \- Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science or related field
preferred.

If interested, please forward your updated resume to the hiring manager
sjain@coredigital.com to get you setup for an interview. More info
[https://jobs.lever.co/coredigitalmedia/8631e69c-172e-462f-83...](https://jobs.lever.co/coredigitalmedia/8631e69c-172e-462f-83a9-236e18dd03d2)

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Python/Django / Ruby/Rails Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
jsidhu
Workday | Onsite in Pleasanton, California | Cloud Engineers experienced in
the Public Cloud and/or Kubernetes

The following evergreen req is a holding spot - we need people from all across
the spectrum so feel free to reach out and discuss.

[https://workday.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Workday/job/USA-CA-
Ple...](https://workday.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Workday/job/USA-CA-
Pleasanton/Senior-Software-Engineer---Cloud-Orchestration_JR-22267)

~~~
rushikeshdixit
Can you please provide your email to reach out and discuss about the
opportunity? Thanks.

------
im_asl
Bolt | SWE, Devops, Machine Learning, Design | Funded | Full-time | SF, CA |
Onsite | [http://bolt.com/jobs](http://bolt.com/jobs)

Stack: Go, React

Opportunity --> build the future of online payments and identity

Reality --> a lot of hard work, spending time between putting out fires &
building new core infrastructure

Team --> facebook, twitter, airbnb, google, square, braintree, stanford

Traits --> fire, passion, deep intellectual curiosity, openness to feedback &
a care for the truth vs ego

------
dmarby
Mullvad | Gothenburg, Sweden | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE | Backend
Developer

Mullvad is a VPN service that helps keep internet users’ online activity,
identity, and location private. We are a team fully dedicated to our goal -
making internet censorship and surveillance ineffective.

We are looking for an experienced back-end developer to advance Mullvad’s
back-end services, You will be part of a small team working together to
improve existing services, as well as develop new ones.

Requirements

    
    
        * You have a few years’ experience in developing, designing the architecture for, and deploying back-end services
        * You are comfortable using the right tools for the job and open to learning new skills when necessary
        * You have run and deployed services on Linux-based systems and know your way around a terminal
        * You are fluent in English
    

Nice but not necessary

    
    
        * experience with running services on bare-metal infrastructure is a bonus
        * extensive experience in developing services in Python, Rust, or Go
        * familiarity with using Qubes OS
        * experience with Docker and Kubernetes
        * experience in using configuration management such as Ansible or Saltstack
        * interest in building systems with a heavy focus on security and privacy
        * experience with low-level performance testing
    

Benefits

We believe in having a life outside of work. That’s why we offer

    
    
        * flexible working hours
        * 25 days of annual paid vacation
        * 300 EUR annually in allowance toward wellness-related activities (friskvårdsbidrag)
        * the possibility of working remotely for extended periods of time

We also offer opportunities for growth. Aside from company-initiated
opportunities for attending various national and international conferences,
you will also have the option to attend one of your choosing per year. In
addition, we’ll pay for any reading material that you feel contributes to your
professional development.

If you’re interested in joining our team, send us an email at jobs@mullvad.net
by 15 June 2018.

More information and job listings can be found at
[https://mullvad.net/blog/tag/jobs/](https://mullvad.net/blog/tag/jobs/)

------
skruzel
Astrocyte Research | Senior Product Dev | Bootstrap | Full-Time | Cambridge,
MA / Remote | paid + equity

Stack: Angular 5-6, Neo4j, others

Mobile Design Experience required, finance or data journalism experience
preferred

Apply: sales@astrocyte.io

Professional Investors cannot run their strategies on auto-pilot; we provide
forecasts, alerts and analysis to identify when models start-misbehaving. We
put experts back into the driver-seat at the key moments to improve investment
returns, reduce losses and reduce the time to insight.

Http://Astrocyte.io

------
neflabscareers
Nefarious Laboratories unites leaders, designers, developers, and data
analysts to co-create innovative products. We view our place in the global
community as good corporate citizens who prioritize ethics and security in our
products and services.

Location: Greater Boston Area

Position: Sales Manager

Type: Commission Only

Work: 90% Remote

This is a tiered commission-only sales position for a high-level performer
seeking opportunities for advancement. Interested in joining our venture in
changing the world for the better?

If interested, please contact: careers@nefariouslab.com

------
jakedevine
Apple | JavaScript Developers | Toronto, Vancouver, Bay Area | Full Time |
Onsite

We're looking for JavaScript developers in the iWork group at Apple: Toronto,
Vancouver, Bay Area.

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=70810759%20OR%207...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=70810759%20OR%2070810978&t=0&so=&pN=0)

The postings are in California and Vancouver, but we will hire in Toronto if
we find good candidates.

~~~
jakedevine
The link should be:

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113182979%20OR%20...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113182979%20OR%20113316216&t=0&so=&pN=0)

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Technical QA Manager | Arlington, VA | Full-time, Onsite

ExecVision is a leading conversation analytics and intelligence company,
working with sales calls to increase sales efficiency and to reduce onboarding
time.

We are looking for a technical QA Manager - you'll be supervising an offshore
team of QA engineers to keep the release cycle moving, and ensure high quality
product deliveries. Experience with test automation, load testing, security
testing, SQL all highly useful.

careers@execvision.io

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

At Samsara, we believe that by making it easy to deploy sensors and analyze
their data, customers of all types will be able to use them by the thousands,
and in places they've never been used before.

Open Roles:

Backend Infrastructure Engineer

Embedded Systems Software Engineer

Engineer Manager

Front-end Engineer

Full-stack Engineer

Product Infrastructure Engineer

Security Engineer

Site Reliability Engineer

New grads AND experienced engineers are encouraged to apply! Please apply
here: [https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

------
ganaz
Ganaz | Head of Engineering | San Francisco or Seattle | Onsite | Full-time

Ganaz is a new tech company that aims to improve the lives of the 1.3 million
farmworkers who grow our food. We help farmworkers find jobs, communicate
better with their employer, and share their feedback on how their employers
can improve.

We're in Techstars Seattle and preparing for a Seed round raise in April.

We're looking for amazing world-changers who want to join our team - learn
more at www.ganaz.com/hiring.

~~~
hari_seldon_
Would the package include both equity and pay? Do you have a link to your
deck?

------
bsingh4
iConstituent | Software Engineer, Full Stack, Front End | Washington, DC |
ONSITE, [http://iconstituent.com](http://iconstituent.com)

iConstituent has been a leading provider of software solutions for elected
officials for over a decade. We have a loyal client base and are debt free.
However, we are a team of highly motivated engineers and entrepreneurs -
complacency is not an option. We refuse to sit idly by and contribute to the
lack of innovation in the market we serve. We are setting out to revolutionize
our product line. To start we are making the largest internal investment in
technology the company has made in our history. We want to redefine how our
customers use constituent engagement tools. Be a part of the ground level of
building a fresh approach to software that connects millions of constituents
with their elected officials.

Our stack: Angular 5, Typescript, C#, .NET Core 2, SQL Server

Interview process is a phone screen, onsite interview, and a take-home coding
exercise. Competitive pay, full benefits, and an exciting entrepreneurial
environment to work from in Navy Yard. Bonus: the ability to give your friends
and family tours of the U.S. Capitol Building!

Interested? Email engineering@iconstituent.com

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Frontend / Javascript Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* Junior IT Project Manager (Application / Web Development): [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/junior-it-pm/?ref=keyvalue...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/junior-it-pm/?ref=keyvalues)

* Magento Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* PHP Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyv...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, HTML5 / CSS3, Angular, ExtJS, PostgreSQL, Docker

------
cleanbrowsing
CleanBrowsing | Remote | Contract, Maybe full time

CleanBrowsing is building a safe & easy to use parental control solution for
parents, families and schools. We already offer a free DNS-based control
available on our site: [https://cleanbrowsing.org](https://cleanbrowsing.org)
and we are expanding it.

Looking for to fill a few positions:

-iOS developers

-Android developers

-UI/UX designers

-frontend developer (PHP)

-C developer

We don't have a career page up yet, but if interested, email us at
cleanbrowsing@noc.org

------
ramikhalaf
Workpop | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Front End Engineer | Santa Monica,
CA (Los Angeles Area) | ONSITE RELOCATION | www.workpop.com | 5+ openings
Workpop is looking for mission driven, talented, and passionate software
engineers to join our growing team. You're passionate about experimentation,
innovation, and playing around with the latest technologies. You write clean,
compatible, and powerful code with speed. Bonus points if you are passionate
about understanding your audience, and dreaming up ways to build great
experiences for them. As a core member of our growing team, you'll work
closely with the design, engineering, and product teams to turn ideas into
tangible experiences. You'll combine your keen design sense, stellar chops,
and the right technologies, to realize these ideas and validate them with
users. Your wizardry will translate design concepts into living, breathing
prototypes and finished products. We are a JavaScript shop: React, Meteor,
Node, GraphQL, Docker, K8s.

Workpop is the world's first Applicant Hiring System that doesn't just track
applicants, but delivers the best candidate experience required to win in
today's competitive talent market. While typical hiring software focuses on
tools to simply screen candidates, Workpop knows that top candidates are
evaluating employers on their application and hiring process. Through modern
design that showcases our clients brand, and intuitive software that
encourages candidate interaction rather than hindering it, Workpop helps
companies attract and hire the best. Our advanced technology automates
sourcing, removes friction and engages candidates from the moment they see
your job post. Our user-friendly screening tools empower managers and
collaborators to meaningfully communicate with applicants and to make
thoughtful decisions faster. In addition, our paperless onboarding system
drastically reduces costs while allowing new hires to contribute immediately
on day one of the job. With Workpop, you don't track applicants; you engage
and hire them.

You can apply here
[https://www.workpop.com/jobs/64oY9i6iFYPmDGSDg](https://www.workpop.com/jobs/64oY9i6iFYPmDGSDg)
[https://www.workpop.com/jobs/BLxXLZqX3GixjQkG3](https://www.workpop.com/jobs/BLxXLZqX3GixjQkG3)
and mention hackernews, or reach out to me at 'rami' at 'workpop.com'

------
ecometrica
Ecometrica | Dev Ops, QA Lead | Montréal, QC Canada | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/](https://ecometrica.com/about-
us/careers/)

Ecometrica is the global leader in downstream space information solutions. We
turn the vast and growing streams of observation data from space, air and land
into actionable insights for business, government and society. Our technology
supports all aspects of sustainability planning, operations and reporting by
businesses and public organisations. Our data and software services are
available worldwide through offices in London, Boston, Edinburgh and Montreal.

Two positions have opened in our Montreal office - Dev Ops Developer and QA
Lead. Deux postes sont présentement disponibles à notre bureau de Montréal :
Développeur(euse) DevOps et Chef(fe), Assurance de la qualité.

\- Dev Ops Developer/Développeur(euse) Dev Ops ([https://ecometrica.com/about-
us/careers/dev-ops](https://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/dev-ops))

\- QA Lead/Chef(fe), Assurance de la qualité ([https://ecometrica.com/about-
us/careers/qa-lead](https://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/qa-lead))

By joining the Ecometrica dev team, you’ll also be working with a truly
international group of amazing, fun, and bright scientists collaborating
between our offices in London, England, the West End of Edinburgh and in the
Mile End district of Montréal. We provide an excellent health and dental
benefits package, an employer matched pension plan, sick and compassionate
leave, as well as 27 days of paid holidays per year.

Ecometrica est une entreprise fantastique qui saura apprécier votre
contribution au succès de ses produits. En vous joignant à notre bureau du
Mile End, vous aurez la chance de collaborer avec une équipe accueillante,
allumée et passionnée d’analystes en durabilité et de programmeurs, répartie
entre Montréal à Londres et Édimbourg, et aurez accès à des avantages sociaux
alléchants, dont un régime de retraite avec contributions de l’employeur, une
assurance santé, des journées-maladie et 27 jours de vacances par année.

jobs@ecometrica.com or contact myself directly damon.rand@ecometrica.com |
Development Manager

------
SDang
Engagency | Sitecore (Enterprise .NET CMS) Partner | Austin, Texas | ONSITE |
Full-Time Are you tired of working at a soul-less job with little to no chance
for personal and career development? Tired of working on projects that aren't
challenging? Tired of being one of the few people on your team that actually
pulls your weight? Tired of working fifty-, sixty-, and seventy- hour weeks
and never feeling like you're getting ahead on projects?

We were too, and that's why we've set out to do things differently. We're
looking for like-minded developers to join our team and make a difference.

Engagency is a .NET shop in Austin, Texas that develops and maintains websites
built on the Sitecore content management system and associated integrations.
We're a small, growing, collaborative team that values long-term client
relationships and maintaining a good work/life balance. Our goal is to serve
our clients by maximizing the return on their investment in the Sitecore
platform.

Sitecore is an enterprise-class content management system and is recognized by
Gartner as a Digital Experience Platform leader.

What we're looking for:

\- US Citizens Only - are unable to provide visa sponsorship at this time -
Onsite developers - we value in-person, face-to-face interaction - 2+ years of
experience w/ ASP.NET MVC + C#, CSS, and JavaScript - Self-starters who are
detail-oriented, collaborative, and can work with little supervision - Strong
communicators who are comfortable speaking directly to a client

What to expect:

\- You'll immediately begin learning Sitecore and how to build components for
it - At the conclusion of your training, you'll be assigned to a project and
work with one or more developers. You'll be expected to contribute working
code and components. - By your three-month review, you'll be expected to be
fairly self-sufficient and contribute to code reviews. - As you progress
further and become more comfortable with ongoing projects, you'll be expected
to interact with clients regularly, understand their business requirements,
and make recommendations regarding architecture and project direction.

Email careers {at} engagency.com, using the subject "Hacker News: Sitecore
Developer", with a link to your LinkedIn profile and any other relevant
material (Github profile, resume, etc.).

------
jobpost18
Cloud Engineer | JP Morgan - Wilmington, DE - Columbus, OH – Glasgow, UK |
[https://www.jpmorgan.com](https://www.jpmorgan.com) | Full Time - Onsite,
base salary + Annual Bonus, 401k, & Pension Seeking talented engineers to
buildout our greenfield public cloud platform. Experience in AWS, Azure or GCP
environments and Java, Python, RHEL, Github, Jenkins, CI/CD, TDD.

------
TDMLB101
BAMTech Media | New York, NY | Software Engineer AND Technical Project
Manager|| ONSITE or REMOTE, Full time

Join our team and help us drive the cord-cutting revolution! BAMTech isn’t
just about streaming Baseball – we also manage HBO Now, Eurosport, NHL, MLS,
Twitter NFL, Fox Sports Go, WWE, and several other content providers. You
would be helping a team whose services act as the linchpin for video playback,
handling new challenges of scale and speed in a rapidly growing industry. The
company is aggressively expanding to meet increased demand, and you would be
getting in on the ground floor of this new opportunity.

Engineers: You would help the team create new designs to meet our scaling
demands, utilize cloud infrastructure providers with AWS EC2, ECS, S3, Dynamo,
Kinesis, Lambda, and several others, and help the team introduce new processes
to scale. If you like tinkering with new technologies, have experience with
high scale systems, or simply want to gain exposure to new tools, this team is
a great fit. You’d be helping the team embrace microservices architecture with
an emphasis on non-blocking, highly concurrent programming. Experience with
Scala/Play/Akka is highly preferred, but not a requirement. With strong CS
fundamentals and an entrepreneurial attitude, you’d be an asset to our team.

Technical Project Managers: You'll be the turbocharger for the team helping to
accelerate development, clear obstacles, design the team's roadmap, interface
with external stakeholders, and scope new projects. Desired qualities include:
Development experience or related CS degree; Experience roadmapping, setting
milestones, and creating project plans; Flexibility on process and tools,
embracing Agile but constantly seeking developer feedback to adapt processes
to best suit the team’s style; Hands-on attitude with capacity to design
project plans and implementation plans as well as facilitate and participate
in testing; Guard/Protect developer time by absorbing inbound randomization to
the team; Tenacity to drive a project to completion; Great communication
skills with ability to coordinate with engineers and non-engineers; Highly
effective at driving productive meetings, staying on agenda and on time;
Interest in learning about and owning the subject Domain.

PM me to apply.

Read more here: [https://www.bamtechmedia.com/](https://www.bamtechmedia.com/)

------
daveatdetective
Detective.io | Chicago | Software Engineer | ONSITE

Detective.io automates the hours of call prep and prospecting that sales team
do.

We doubled in size last year and are looking to hire our fifth engineer.

Our product is built with Rails, MongoDB, React, Redux & TypeScript.

[https://detective-labs.breezy.hr/p/da041b2db095-software-
eng...](https://detective-labs.breezy.hr/p/da041b2db095-software-
engineer?source=201803-hn)

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for: • Senior Front-End Developer -
[http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer/en)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer/en)

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer/en)

• Technical Project Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/technical-project-
manager/en](http://jobs.poki.com/technical-project-manager/en)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Senior Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Senior Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Senior Interaction Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
gafferongames
Network Next | Santa Monica, California | Onsite

Stealth startup creating an internet fast lane for gaming and e-sports.

We are looking to hire programmers. Early stage, founder position, salary and
significant equity. Required skills: low level network programming in Linux in
C, Experience with DPDK and 6WIND stack a plus. Experience writing scalable
backend systems in Golang a plus.

Our stack is C/C++/golang/nginx/influxdb

Onsite only. Contact glenn@networknext.com

------
apatel3247
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite

At our Boston Innovation Center, we’re delivering an integrated platform,
award-winning products and the industry’s first artificial intelligence for
the smart home. Check out our openings and join the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

-Platform/Back-End Software Engineers: [http://bit.ly/2FIteOd](http://bit.ly/2FIteOd)

-Full Stack Engineers [http://bit.ly/2qa1y0A](http://bit.ly/2qa1y0A)

-Embedded Software Engineers [http://bit.ly/2HXS2mq](http://bit.ly/2HXS2mq)

-Mobile Software Engineer (multiple Android and iOS, email me)

-Computer vision (transfer learning, AI fusion, email me)

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)

technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, kubernetes, react

avik patel | avik.patel@vivint.com

~~~
mastermachetier
Are you look for engineers at all levels or for senior level engineers only?

------
hidiegomariani
busuu | Backend Engineer | London, UK | Onsite

As one of the largest social network for language learning in the world (80M+
users) we’ve already had some great success, but there is so much more that we
want to build and improve on. We’re looking for smart, agile, independent
engineers who can help us take our APIs and backend infrastructure to the next
level.

* Tech Stack: We have a vast range of services and we use different languages and tech: PHP7, MySQL, Node.js, Symfony3, PostgreSQL, Redis and Docker. Our infrastructure is on top of AWS. Currently introducing Golang for small indipendent micro-services.

Ideal profile * Exposure to the architecture of high traffic web platforms. *
Excellent knowledge of PHP/OOP and experience with a modern web framework (we
use Symfony 3) * Ability to work outside your comfort zone, take a problem and
solve it with as much or as little support as you need. * Experience with
testing methodologies, performance debugging and benchmarking.

* Benefits and Perks: Salary above competition, Private healthcare, Bonus Scheme, Gym Membership, Stock Options, Company trips, Free breakfast and snaks..

Reach out at: ZGllZ29AYnVzdXUuY29t

------
danhauck
UX Designer (Full Time) | NetDocuments | Salt Lake City or Atlanta

NetDocuments provides professional firms and organizations with secure cloud
storage, hosting billions of files and supporting some of the largest law
firms on the globe. You'll have a lead role in designing interfaces across a
suite of product offerings, working with customers and product teams.

If interested, email me at dhauck (at) netdocuments (dot) com. Thanks!

------
suralil
Lively (W17) is hiring across a number of roles including full stack
engineering, product management, user acquisition lead, business development.
If you want to be a part of changing how people save for and pay for future
medical expenses, take a look. More details here:
[http://livelyme.com/careers/](http://livelyme.com/careers/)

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network) Org is reinventing the
nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing easier creation of proper
unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
osrec
Bx | London | Full Time (remote OK)

We require a C Engineer with networking and async IO experience on Linux to
help build the most connected, high throughput financial accounting system in
the world.

See [https://usebx.com](https://usebx.com) for info about our new product, Bx,
which simplifies bookkeeping for small to medium sized businesses.

Email directly (see profile) with your CV if interested.

~~~
mvaspat
nice mobile site and app, what front end stack do you use for the mobile app?
is it a progressive app?

~~~
osrec
Yes, it's a PWA. We rolled our own stack (i.e. we didn't use any frameworks
because we like to keep things lightweight :p). We also have our own version
of a jQuery style library, which helps with DOM manipulation etc.

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok We are hiring experienced data scientists to change the way eBay does
advertising. eBay's old advertising strategy was 3rd party focused (Ads that
sent people off eBay). Our CEO said that strategy has changed. We need ads
that keep people on eBay and offer better choices for our buyers. We are the
team blowing up the old strategy and doing something better. You can move the
needle when it comes to eBay's profit. We are a small team in a growing remote
office. This is a unique opportunity to learn search engine and recommendation
technology which rank eBay's 1+ billion active items. We apply cutting edge
machine learning techniques on petabytes of data and thousands of Spark/YARN
nodes. This includes deep learning, XGBoost and online learning. Our interview
consists of two phone screens. Then you come onsite to meet the team and do a
code test. The role will be 50% production coding and 50% research.
jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Adam

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
samidalouche
Narrative I/O | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[http://narrative.io/](http://narrative.io/)

Narrative is building the first global data marketplace. It has often been
said that data is the new currency. Unfortunately, maximizing the value of
data is often easier said than done. On one side, transacting via individual
point to point integrations carries a lot of overhead in both business
development and technical integration efforts. On the other, going through big
aggregators introduces opacity in the pricing and provenance of the data. At
Narrative, we help our customers get value from their data by building a
central auction platform to reduce the friction and tooling to increase the
transparency in this process.

We are a small, early stage team looking for great developers who want to jump
in and take major systems and user-facing features from design to launch.
Here's where we are now:

\- We are operating in Amazon Web Services. Our services are mainly deployed
on EC2 provisioned with Terraform.

\- We also heavily use other technology on AWS such as DynamoDB, S3, and RDS.

\- Our backend includes a data ingestion web service with supporting Kinesis
consumers, along with a growing array of Spark projects. It’s written mostly
in Scala, with a smattering of Python for lambda functions.

\- We sit somewhere in the middle of the “Scala as a worse Haskell” and “Scala
as a better Java” spectrum. We love functional programming and we do make use
of libraries like cats, but at the same time we heavily favor core language
features and have no intention of rewriting everything using Free Monads.

\- Our frontend is written in Typescript with Angular2 and a supporting API
running on Node, and is deployed and monitored using much the same supporting
tech as the backend.

\- Other services we use include: GitHub, CircleCI, DataDog.

Find out about Company Culture:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/culture/](http://transparency.narrative.io/culture/)

Apply at hiring@narrative.io. We are building the team with a remote-first
mindset.

\- Backend Software Engineer:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html)

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable empowers growth marketers to create world-class user engagement
campaigns throughout the full lifecycle, and across all channels. Marketers
segment users, build workflows, automate touchpoints, and test strategies at
scale without engineering support.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/iterable](https://www.keyvalues.com/iterable)

Our open positions: * Software Engineer - DevOps/Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Front End: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Machine Learning: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Mobile: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Product/Full Stack: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Security: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Systems/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989&ref=keyvalues)

------
fa-ml
FlightAware | Machine Learning Engineer | Houston, TX | Full-time, ONSITE,
[https://flightaware.com/](https://flightaware.com/)

This is an opportunity to have a potentially huge impact on machine learning
not just at FlightAware but on the aviation industry in general. There are a
lot of fascinating and challenging problems in this area: computing taxi
times, landing times, departure times, airport congestion, flight delays, and
more based on complex real-time contextual information. I honestly believe
these are among the most interesting problems you'll find to work on almost
anywhere.

FlightAware has a vast amount of highly granular flight data going back many
years to facilitate tackling these problems. For instance, we have detailed
surface movement data for all aircraft on the ground at most major worldwide
airports. We have detailed weather records and radar imagery. We have
thousands of live ADS-B receivers around the world. And we've partnered with
Aireon to deploy ADS-B receivers in space on dozens of satellites in orbit;
this will allow us to achieve global tracking coverage, even over the oceans
and other large bodies of water.

FlightAware wants to be on the forefront of tackling these problems using
modern, sophisticated methods. We view this as a long-term strategic
initiative for the company.

You'd be the first full-time machine learning engineer, so we're looking for
someone fairly senior and experienced. You won't be a cog in the machine. This
is not just a research position and will involve building end-to-end
production systems, from training pipelines to real-time inference engines, so
we're ideally looking for someone with a demonstrated track record of doing
so. With that said, we're willing to consider less experienced candidates with
exceptional backgrounds.

FA is a small company (currently 70-80 employees), but we're not a startup.
We've been around for over a decade and don't rely on VC funding. The company
is successful, profitable, and growing. And we just built out a brand new
modern office space in Houston.

[https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/ml_engineer](https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/ml_engineer)

If interested, please email me through the address in my HN profile.
Alternatively, please apply through the link above.

------
rehashstudio
re# studio | Freelance Developer | REMOTE or ONSITE Freelance/Contract

We are a software company based in Brooklyn, NYC. Our team creates websites,
mobile apps and VR experiences. Our clients range from fast-growing startups
to some of the world’s largest enterprises.

Looking for freelance developers, ideally having experience with React-Native,
Redux, Ramda, NodeJS/Express, Experience with apps involving Social media,
User generated content, Infinite feeds, Offline access for mobile apps

Bonus points if you have experience with Native Development in ObjC, Algolia,
Google Maps, DraftJS, Redux Sagas, Push Notifications, NoSQL, Passport,
Cloudinary, Nunjucks, Moment

Please email us: info {at} rehashstudio {dot} com with your resume, some
relevant work/experience, and/or Github profile.

Freelancers/contractors, please include your rate.

Our hiring process typically includes an introductory phone call followed by a
short remote coding challenge and review via Hangout.

Please: no recruiters or agencies.

------
petersj07
Zego | Senior Platform Engineer |London, UK| Full Time |
[https://zego.recruitee.com/o/senior-platform-
engineer|Tech](https://zego.recruitee.com/o/senior-platform-engineer|Tech)
stack - Python, Django, React.js/Native & AWS Send a message to
james.peters@zego.com

------
mootjeuh
SceneDoc | iOS Developer | Full-time | Toronto | Onsite

[https://www.scenedoc.com](https://www.scenedoc.com)
[https://scenedoc.com/careers/](https://scenedoc.com/careers/)

Apply through link above or by sending me your resumé at
mohamed.marbouh@scenedoc.com

------
vtrac
cloudkite.io | SRE / Software Engineer / CTO? | Austin, TX (for at least the
next 6 months, then remote if you want) | contract or Full-Time (preferred)

Cloudkite.io is a kubernetes services and software engineering company. This
position is a 50/50 split of SRE/DevOps for our clients and also working on
building our internal tooling (which are awesome and will be open sourced).
Because we work with clients on a wide variety of software, I am looking for
T-shaped individuals.

This is what we work on:

    
    
      - linux
      - networking
      - docker
      - kubernetes (or the ability to pass the CNCF CKA exam within 3 months -https://www.cncf.io/certification/expert/)
      - python
      - golang
      - bash
      - js (nice to have)
    

Emails containing a link to a PR where you fixed a bug or added reasonable
documentation to an open source project would be highly considered.

hn+hiring@cloudkite.io

------
kimwilson
Coffee Meets Bagel | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com)

Coffee Meets Bagel (CMB) is a highly curated dating service where women call
the final shot on who gets to talk to them among guys who expressed interest.
We believe that the best dating experience is offered through a differentiated
service for men and women. Globally, we have generated more than one million
dates and thousands of lasting relationships.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/coffee-meets-
bagel](https://www.keyvalues.com/coffee-meets-bagel)

Here are our open roles:

\- Android Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/c0642b2b-5640-4452-a2...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/c0642b2b-5640-4452-a26f-05f4b5f5d619?ref=keyvalues)

\- Backend Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/fa345fa1-0d43-405d-ac...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/fa345fa1-0d43-405d-ac16-ff30fc2f272f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Test Engineer (Backend):
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/7dcb995c-4fc3-4cea-93...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/7dcb995c-4fc3-4cea-9339-663a6dcb9b24?ref=keyvalues)

\- Sr Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/05cb33dc-0d3d-43bd-98...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/05cb33dc-0d3d-43bd-988d-128e3ebe3a88?ref=keyvalues)

\- Growth PM:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/46e4e036-0b00-4795-a3...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/46e4e036-0b00-4795-a395-ac27a8ccd7f9?ref=keyvalues)

\- Ad Graphic Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/7c9fb0fa-072d-46ee-88...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/7c9fb0fa-072d-46ee-8899-e1c8303eccb6?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Python / Django, Scala, Golang, Postgres, Cassandra,
ElasticSearch, Redis, AWS (EC2, S3, ALB, EBS, Kinesis, SQS), Linux (Ubuntu)

------
tarr11
mLab | Senior Software Engineer, Tech Lead, Database Architect | SF | ONSITE |
VISA

mLab (www.mlab.com) is looking for Senior Software Engineers, Tech Leads and
Database Architects to help us manage, deploy and scale our vast fleet of
MongoDB deployments, and to help make our customers the happiest and most
productive MongoDB developers on the planet.

In the process, you'll be exposed to every major cloud provider and
infrastructure technology. We currently run on AWS, Google Cloud Platform, and
Microsoft Azure and have integrated with all of the major Platform-as-a-
Service providers (Heroku et al.). You'll become an expert in MongoDB, cloud
automation, and mLab’s suite of automation tools (some of which we open-
source).

Apply via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mlab/](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mlab/)

------
thereau
Clarisoft | Bucharest, Romania | .NET Developer | Full Time | Onsite | All
levels

We are looking to expand our .NET team. We have multiple project, ranging from
greenfield .NET Core 2 project to extending business critical software written
mainly in .NET 4.5

You can email me personally with a CV/Resume at robert.sandu@clarisoft.com.

------
silent1mezzo
G Adventures | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.gadventures.com](https://www.gadventures.com)

G Adventures has been a world leader and innovator in sustainable adventure
travel since 1990. We invite you to explore a world of tours infused with
inspiration and excitement that will take you off the beaten track into the
real heart of the destination. Our approach to travel provides small groups
and independent travellers the rare opportunity to connect with nature and
local cultures.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/g-adventures](https://www.keyvalues.com/g-adventures)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Developer, Customer Systems:
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-details/full-
st...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-details/full-stack-
developer-customer-systems2/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Intermediate Full Stack Developer:
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/interme...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/intermediate-full-stack-developer1/?ref=keyvalues)

\- iOS Developer, Customer Systems:
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-details/ios-
mob...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-details/ios-mobile-
developer3/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Systems Integration Engineer:
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/systems...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/systems-integration-engineer1/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: We’re primarily a Python shop, using Django for our websites. We
also have a few services written in Go and have started to build out our front
ends using React. We use Github to host our code, Jenkins (for now) to
automate our tests, and right now most of our applications and code live in
VMs in a Colo just outside of Toronto. We’re in the process of transitioning
to AWS. Other common technologies we use are Postgres (primary DBs), Redis
(cache and key/value store), RabbitMQ (messaging broker) and Celery (task
queue).

------
grabhiring
Grab | Product Analytics Manager Data-Analytics | Singapore, Indonesia

Grab is more than just the leading ride-hailing and mobile payments platform
in Southeast Asia. We use data and technology to improve everything from
transportation to payments across a region of more than 620 million people.
Working with governments, drivers, passengers, and the community, we aim to
unlock the true potential of the region by solving problems that hinder
progress.

Get to know our Team: - Product Analytics cares about deeply understanding how
users experience the Product \- We enable Engineering, Product Management &
Design to focus on the right outcomes and feature set \- We remain integral to
the product process from hypothesis development, right through to post rollout
optimization

The day-to-day activities: - Design, measure and recommend A/B tests and
multivariate experiments on the platform, including, but not limited to layout
optimization, page level testing, UI/UX efficacy, contextualization, algorithm
effectiveness, API effectiveness, etc., \- Mine large amounts of clickstream
and transactional data to develop a deep understanding of Grab users, both
passengers and driver partners \- Own and manage all instrumentation for
clickstream events on the Product, across all Grab platforms \- Own the
prerogative for insight generation and support rapid prototyping within the
Product function. This includes working closely with Product Managers to see
through analytics projects /product interventions from start to finish \-
Build and maintain self-serve solutions for stakeholder groups that are
scalable and automated to handle a dynamic product environment

The must haves: - 4+ years of experience in Analytics, Business Intelligence
or a Data Science role (we look at promising fresh graduates as well!) Prior
experience with Product management will be a definite plus - Advanced SQL
writing skills and experience in querying large relational databases \- Hands
on experience with data analysis / scripting / programming tools like R or
Python and Data Visualization platforms like Tableau / Qlikview / D3.js, etc.,
\- Experience with designing, running and analyzing A/B tests and product
experiments. Should also have an understanding of hypothesis testing and the
basic principles of DoE \- Ability to distill data and articulate an
actionable point of view to non-technical audiences and senior stakeholders
using presentations, interactive visualizations, et al. \- Ability to handle
multiple priorities and solve ambiguous problems in a fast paced environment

------
donmcc
ProsperWorks | ( Mobile / Web / Server ) Software Engineer | San Francisco,
CA, US | Full-time | ONSITE
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

At ProsperWorks, we've built the CRM that sales teams love to use. We
integrate tightly with Gmail, G Suite and RingCentral to give our users up-to-
the-minute data without a lot of manual data entry. We have over ten thousand
of paying customers, top-tier investors, real revenue and we're growing fast.

We're looking for experienced software engineers to join us. You will work
closely with our small cross-functional teams of developers, QA analysts,
product managers and designers. We work steadily, collaboratively and
iteratively to ship software to customers every two weeks.

Our server is Ruby on Rails, our web client is Ember and we have native
Android and iOS apps. Like most mid-stage startups, we're in the process of
paying down technical debt as we build a solid foundation to serve us through
our "hockey stick" growth. We're committed to automated testing, refactoring
and improving code quality; we want every commit to leave the code a little
better than we found it while shipping compelling new features to our users
every sprint.

Our interview process consists of a phone screen followed by a half day on-
site interview of three 45 minute sessions covering algorithmic thinking,
system design/architecture and hands-on coding, then a talk with an
engineering manager about culture, fit and career goals. We’re respectful of
candidate’s time, so we try to extend offers within a couple of working days.

Our careers page:
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

\- Mobile Engineer (Android):
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADAmD7axA997F)

\- Mobile Engineer (iOS):
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADEwYJttyrUoj)

Please mention “HN: Who is hiring?” in your cover letter.

Questions? Email me! I’m don at prosperworks.

------
dgudkov
EasyMorph Inc. | Marketing Manager | REMOTE | Part-time

Small, quickly growing data transformation and automation software company is
looking for its first marketing manager.

Details and contacts here:
[http://easymorph.com/hiring.html](http://easymorph.com/hiring.html)

------
darrenhardy
SUPERSTAR DIRECTOR OF MARKETING remote Darren Hardy (www.DarrenHardy.com),
mentor to top CEOs and business leaders, NY Times bestselling author, keynote
speaker and former publisher of SUCCESS magazine, and his amazingly talented
A-Team are looking to hire a Superstar Director of Marketing! What you will
do:

You will be a leader and guiding force to our small yet mighty marketing team
that includes a designer, marketing automation manager, content marketing
manager, digital advertising manager, marketing project manager, a social
media coordinator, and a expanding team of sub-contractors. You will lead,
manage, and continually train up the leaders of the various marketing channels
to create a cohesive and powerful marketing machine. You will collaborate with
leadership to develop and constantly improve the marketing strategy needed to
achieve our Big Hairy and Audacious Goals. You will oversee the growth,
nurturing, and program enrollment of our database of 500K+ high-achievers. You
will own and be tasked with continually improving on a ‘WOW!’ customer journey
from initial point of opt-in, to purchase to brand advocate (repeat and
referral purchases). You will serve as the final strategic and brand
consistency oversight over all new marketing projects and promotions to ensure
EXCELLENCE in all we do. You will create the process bridge between the
marketing team and the client experience team to ensure the client journey is
excellent from start to finish. You will research, identify, and suggest new
marketing technologies and resources to aid our mission to scale our IMPACT.
More info: [https://darrenhardy.com/marketing-
director/](https://darrenhardy.com/marketing-director/) Apply here:
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/B9NQ3VQ](https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/B9NQ3VQ)

------
dantonelli
Adaptly is looking for experienced Clojure software engineers: awesome
developers that have a passion for well-tested, clean code; and the energy and
maturity to inspire a team and create amazing stuff.

Our in-house built systems are distributed and run at scale, and so efficiency
and testing are incredibly important. We use a combination of Clojure and Ruby
to run a large data processing and reporting infrastructure that integrates
with multiple third-party APIs. Postgres and Redis are utilized as first level
persistence and caching layers.

As a team, we like to try out new ideas and tools to discover the best
solutions for our problem set. This means we’re using some of our language’s
best tools, like core.async and transducers, in our production code. Looking
for people ready to explore new frameworks or libraries that will help us
solve the issues at hand. Roles & Responsibilities: Hands on design,
development, and testing of ads management platform. Testing at the unit,
functional, and integration level. Working on legacy code as well as green
field development. Requirements: Strong problem-solving and debugging skills.
2+ years of relevant (Clojure) back-end development experience. Database query
optimizations and database tuning Flexible and willing to do a broad variety
of engineering tasks. Experience consuming APIs with a JVM language.
Understanding of data structures, algorithms, multi-threading, functional and
object-oriented programming and distributed systems. Bonus Points: Strong
experience with Java and experience performance tuning the JVM. Experience
with parallelism/concurrency Experience working with data-pipelines and big-
data (Hadoop/Spark) Experience with front end web development
(HTML/CSS/JavaScript etc.) For each new employee, we provide guidance,
mentoring, encouragement to excel, and top-shelf equipment as well as QA and
DevOps support. Our managers will provide you with valuable direction and,
together with our team leads, will guide you in your work by delivering
meaningful feedback at all points along the way.

You can expect to have direct responsibility for complex tasks and engage in
research assignments. You will be working alongside motivated, driven, and
smart professionals that recognize and appreciate smart work and personal
initiative.

We offer a casual, team-oriented work environment, a comprehensive
compensation package with short and long-term performance incentives, multiple
benefit plans, the opportunity to participate in the firm’s many activities,
and the chance to continuously grow and adapt in your career path.

------
Scout24
Scout24 | Senior Scala | Munich | Full-time
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scout24/jobs/931970?gh_src=02cn...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scout24/jobs/931970?gh_src=02cnhuoi1#.Wp_7tZPOWPQ)

------
ramnes
numberly | Software Engineer | Paris, France | FULL-TIME | VISA | ONSITE

At numberly, we help our customers collect, analyze and leverage their data
across all marketing channels. To do this, we are more than 100 engineers (a
quarter of numberly) divided into teams with a human dimension, where we make
sure that each one develops a positive influence and can be autonomous. Our
sustained growth pushes us to constantly challenge our technical and
organizational choices.

Due to our wide range of interconnected products, our technical issues are
very varied and often complex. Our daily missions are to process thousands of
queries per second, distributed around the world, operate multiple petabytes
databases (Big Data™), automate our entire bare-metal infrastructure, and
build tomorrow's digital marketing interfaces.

Our ideal candidate profile:

• Significant IT culture and technical curiosity

• Thorough knowledge in at least one back-end and/or front-end stack

• Interest in databases, the world of open-source, and/or DevOps culture

• Good communicator, able to popularize work, defend ideas but also listen to
others

• Willingness to progress and to help others progress, technically (meetups,
internal training) and humanly

• Good experience using Python and/or Javascript is a plus

• Daily use of Linux is very preferable but not required

• Professional English (our teams are international)

Today, I'm particularly looking for a proficient Front-End Software Engineer
to join my team and help us build our new projects on our new Vue.js stack, as
well as moving our aging Angular interfaces to shiny Vue.js micro front-ends.

Feel free to reach me out for any question or application: ramnes@numberly.com
/ ramnes (irc.freenode.net)

More informations on [https://www.numberly.com](https://www.numberly.com)

PS: we don't do "whiteboard" interviews.

~~~
fooker
Your email seems to be bouncing.

~~~
ramnes
Eh, what a fail!

That one will work: ramnes@1000mercis.com

------
pkarrmann
tOS | react/react native Engineers, Java+Spring Boot Engineers, CTO, CPO, +|
Early-Stage | Berlin, Germany| Onsite | \- Product: We build a travel B2B
plattform \- Why us: We are founded by BCG Digital Ventures as well as an
amazing corporate partner, which gives us a great unfair advantage to roll
over the market \- We have a great partner and a strong backing \- Stack:
Java, react/react native, Spring boot, kubernetis

Start: June '18

Unfortunately at the moment we can't help with visa issues, so people from the
EU or with a EU citizenship will be preferred.

Contact: paul@pkrecruiting.de More information:
[https://tos.workable.com/](https://tos.workable.com/)

\- Paul, Recruiting tOS -

------
inpher
inpher.io | Privacy Preserving Analytics | New York (USA), Lausanne
(Switzerland), Paris (France) | ONSITE

Experienced software engineers: We are a startup developing a novel technology
for privacy preserving analytics. We are seeking high performing individuals
that will work on the design and development of our XOR Secret Computing™
Engine. You should have proven experience with development of large software
systems as well as taking responsibility for testing and reviewing code. You
will join a smart, geographically distributed development team.

Other open positions include:

§ Data Scientists and Machine Learning experts

§ Applied cryptography engineers, UI/UX designers and developers

§ Technical Business Development

…and more

Have we made you curious? Send your resume to: careers@inpher.io.

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Who we are: We’re an ambitious team with big plans. Our goal is to be one of
the defining tech companies of our generation by using technology to rebuild
the process of selling a house from the ground up in the UK. To us it seems
crazy that people’s biggest asset is also the least liquid. Our vision is to
allow every UK home-owner to get a fair offer on their house in minutes. We
have previously founded GoCardless and Songkick and are already on a faster
growth trajectory than both and backed by Europe’s leading VCs and
entrepreneurs. Having done it before we know what it takes to be successful.
We’re looking for exceptional people, excited by the prospect of building
something that matters.

We’re looking for: * Head of Product -
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781)

* Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1](https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1)

* Snr Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD)

* Front-end Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370)

* Snr Data Scientist - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258)

* Platform Engineer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A](https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A)

The stats: * Eng team = 20 * Total company size = 70 (March 2018) * Check out
our team here [https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team) * £8m Series
A raised Mar 2017 * £36m Series B raised Oct 2017

We pay competitively and don’t leave money on the table. We’ve also got some
great benefits (read more about these on the by clicking any of the job links
above)

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please apply using the links above.

Thanks for looking :-)

------
twhite66
Dragon Army| Atlanta, GA| FULL STACK DEV NEEDED|Full-time & Contractors|

 _AWS Experience preferred_

We are among the fastest growing Mobile Innovation Companies in Atlanta.
Please look at our website for more information: www.dragonarmy.com

Contact: twhite@dragonarmy.com for more details

------
neocMatt
RadioPublic | REMOTE | Android Developer | Full-time |
[https://radiopublic.workable.com/](https://radiopublic.workable.com/)

Join us in creating a delightful consumer podcast listening experience that is
scalable, beautiful and of the highest quality. We want to create something
that people love and recommend to their friends. Learn more about what we've
been up to and why RadioPublic is a great place to work
([https://about.radiopublic.com](https://about.radiopublic.com)).

We're looking for someone to join our team working on our Android app. You'll
have the opportunity to influence the technical and product decisions at a
seed stage company that's rethinking radio. You'll work directly with members
of the founding team, and add your own expertise to the conversation. You'll
shape the future of podcasts by helping to build an exceptional listening
experience for Android.

Featured Twice on the Google Play Store

RadioPublic for Android has been in the Play Store for just over a year. The
response from listeners and podcasters has been overwhelmingly positive, but
there's still a lot to do. Join the team that is rethinking radio and help us
build a sustainable ecosystem without gatekeepers.

We're only set up to handle employees in the US right now, but will try to
work something out for an exceptional candidate.

Requirements

* You love podcasts and the idea of making them more sustainable.

* You know your way around Activities, Services, and Intents.

* You like being nice and working with nice people.

Bonus Round

* You've got an Android app in the Play Store.

* You've worked with a CoordinatorLayout or a ContentProvider.

* You've worked on a distributed team before.

* You've got some Open Source contributions under your belt.

Benefits

* A brand new MacBook Pro & Pixel 2 (or maybe that S9 is looking good? You tell us what tools you need to do a great job.)

* Flexible Hours, An Unbeatable Commute

* Healthcare, Paid Vacation, 401K Matching

* Competitive Salary & Employee Stock Options

Apply here:
[https://radiopublic.workable.com/](https://radiopublic.workable.com/)

------
athreya86
eBay | [https://www.ebay.com](https://www.ebay.com) | San Jose | Software
Engineer (backend) | Full time | Onsite

We are looking for 2 back-end software engineers(senior and above) to work in
Risk product development team, which is responsible for managing seller and
buyer risk in eBay marketplace. Our core product is a decisioning platform
that handles ~ 200 M requests per day integrating with all major flows on
eBay.

Technologies:

Backend: Java, Jersey based REST services, Spring batch based batch jobs,
Event/Messaging systems

Tools: Git, Jenkins

Datastores: Oracle, Mongodb and Hadoop

Frontend: Angular JS/bootstrap

I'm a developer in this team. Shoot me an email at baathreya @ ebay . com

------
kenm47
ReactiveOps | Site Reliability Engineer | Remote US (fully distributed team) |
Full time

We're looking for experienced DevOps/Site Reliability Engineers to join our
team. We're a fully-remote company (however right now only hiring in the U.S.
as that's where all our clients are) offering DevOps-as-a-Service for
companies on AWS and GCP.

We only do Kubernetes-based infrastructure (although we do everything around
it) and often replace internal hires or teams. We work with great technology
and have a fantastic team of bright people doing the work.

Job details here: [http://pages.reactiveops.com/careers/site-reliability-
engine...](http://pages.reactiveops.com/careers/site-reliability-engineer)

Feel free to send me your resume directly, kendall at reactiveops dot com.
Mention HN for a 2% higher chance of response.

------
kthakore
doc.ai | Dev Ops gCloud/AWS | Palo Alto | Full Time |
[https://doc.ai](https://doc.ai)

I am the Sr. Data Scientist at Doc.ai and we are in the process of building a
novel blockchain, ML and mobile experience for patients. Contact us at kartik
'at' doc.ai.

We are looking for someone to help drive our devops, discovery and
maintenance.

Minimum Qualifications: \- Experience deploying and maintaining a micro
service architecture \- Experience with kubernetes/docker/ecs \- Experience
with MySQL/PostgresSQL and Mongo \- Familiarity with HiPPA \- Familiarity with
blockchain tech

------
second_comet
iHealth | Full-time onsite | Singapore | Visa sponsorship We are looking for
Frontend Developer | Backend Developer | Mobile Developer to expand our team.
Tech stack is Node.js, React, Redux, RxJs, React-Native, GraphQL, Flow,
Typescript, docker.

You can apply by sending your resume to cheewei.toeh@ihealthlabs.com and do
highlight about your previous projects/Git hub account/ Stackoverflow account

Benefit: Partially subsided breakfast Free high quality fruits Better
insurance coverage Development using MacBook Pro Work and Life balance
Friendly environment Flexi working hours Office located and central of
business district

------
blacklanegmbh
Quantative Developer (f/m) / onsite / Berlin, Germany

[https://blacklane-jobs.personio.de/job/54665](https://blacklane-
jobs.personio.de/job/54665)

------
mlent
SumUp | Android Developer, Test Engineer, Frontend Engineer | Berlin, Sofia,
São Paulo | ONSITE, VISA [https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

SumUp's mission is to empower small businesses to grow by accepting card
payments in their stores, online, and mobile. We ship more than 2,000 card
terminals every day, and we were recently named Europe's fastest growing
company by Inc. Headquartered in London, our major offices are in Berlin,
Sofia and São Paulo. The Berlin office alone comprises more than 130 people
from over 30 countries. Our office is very social, and if you're worried about
learning German to move to Berlin -- don't be! We're here to support you in
coming to Berlin and getting adapted.

If you're interested in working in São Paulo or Sofia, we also have positions
open in multiple locations, just send in your application and indicate the
office.

We offer an education budget, language classes, the opportunity to travel
abroad, gym subsidies, and dedicated time for side projects and open source.
Here are a few of our open positions!

\- Android Developer (Berlin)
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/BF2411A781/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/BF2411A781/)

\- Test Engineer - Hardware (Berlin):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/C31F329203/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/C31F329203/)

\- Frontend Engineer (Berlin):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/10969B9646/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/10969B9646/)
(React, Jest, Webpack, Node)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (Sofia):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/DC704C11E1/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/DC704C11E1/)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (São Paulo):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/6455E0C3F5/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/6455E0C3F5/)

Learn more about SumUp here:
[https://sumup.com/careers](https://sumup.com/careers)

And check out all our open positions here:
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions](https://sumup.com/careers/positions)

------
jcberk
Jobcase | Boston/Cambridge MA | onsite | full time |
[https://www.jobcase.com/about_us](https://www.jobcase.com/about_us)

Jobcase runs a set of job boards and a professional social network focused on
the almost 3/4 of the country that doesn't have a four-year college degree.
We're growing quickly, with 80MM registered members, and are mostly self-
funded to 100+ employees, so we're highly focused on data-driven decisions and
making smart capacity investments for the future. We're one of Boston Business
Journal's Best Places to Work (again!).

Recruiting for multiple roles, especially:

 _Platform engineer (including technical lead)_ \- Build all our core systems
(including interesting architecture/scaling problems), working on a well-
documented code base in a team with a strong review culture and very clear
communications. We use a Java/Hibernate stack; happy to get applications from
people with experience in comparable technologies.

 _Front-end engineer_ \- Build all our member-facing applications including
Jobcase.com, working mostly in Ruby on Rails. Drive the member experience for
acquisition and social network features, working closely with product
management and design/UX.

 _Quantitative data analyst_ \- Own a slice of our business metrics and drive
member acquisition and engagement. Send email/SMS communications, work with
engineering to build new flows and features, and come up with experiments to
optimize the member experience.

 _Data science / machine learning / information retrieval (experienced)_ \-
Help our members find relevant advice and jobs, and our colleagues make good
decisions. Have a direct impact on revenue and on engagement, working with a
team that's making major optimizations for our members and with colleagues who
are uniformly data-savvy.

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite interviews, with onsite
design exercise and/or take-home coding/analysis exercise. Happy to answer
questions, jberk at jobcase.com - my team works pretty closely with all of
those teams.

[http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nz...](http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nzrsagNgjg18QzdOKcLpbpvq/jobcase-
cambridge-201-broadway/apply)

As one of our members said recently, "How Jobcase works is that when you get
hired, you help pay it forward and help others get hired, as much as you can!"

------
uptownhr
Santa monica - onsite. Bambee offers small businesses an HR manager for $99 a
month.

Our stack: node, vue, mongoose

Looking for, \- full stack engineer \- backend engineer \- frontend engineer

Email me directly james@bambee.com if interested.

------
optimusclimb
test.ai | Senior Software Engineer, Front End | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA

test.ai is looking for a senior front end developer to own the user facing
portion of our new product, and set the direction for all things front end.

We're on a mission to take the pain out of software testing. If you're excited
by the opportunity to do greenfield development on an exciting new product,
join us!

Requirements: Strong CS fundamentals, expert level understanding of modern JS,
10+ years experience w/ React ;)

If interested, please email: sean@test.ai

------
jlundberg
Swedish search engine for influencers is hiring developers:
[http://scopeapp.io/jobs/](http://scopeapp.io/jobs/)

------
miles_matthias
inKind | Senior Software Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Austin, TX

We're a restaurant hospitality and financing company. If you're as passionate
about food & wine as we are, would enjoy working with us in our downtown
Austin company house where we cook and drink often, and have loads of
experience building and maintaining a software stack, let's chat.

Wondering about our tech stack? Docker, Rails, MySQL, and Redis on AWS. React
Native mobile apps.

Email me directly at miles@inkind.com.

------
I-M-S
Seed Interactive | Toronto | Onsite, Full time | Salary |
www.seedinteractive.co

SEED is an digital agency creating mobile apps, VR/AR interactive experiences,
and we are just about to release our first Nintendo Switch game. Which is to
say we do fun and interesting stuff.

We are now looking for a senior Unity and C# developer to join us. Our team is
still small - you'd be employee no. 10. What this means is that we still
operate in WYSIWYG mode - the correlation between your actions in the
workplace and the outcome is clear and discernible. The role comes with a wide
range of tasks, high degree of responsibility, and an ample amount of freedom.

A bit about you. You probably earned some kind of diploma in computer science
or a game-related field (unless you’re a self-taught savant). Afterwards
you’ve meticulously honed your craft in various established organizations for
half a dozen of years or so. In addition to great products, over time you’ve
also built your set of soft skills. You can not only solve problems but also
communicate your solutions to others. You may have been exposed to stuff like
office politics and ladder climbing, and rightfully decided you want nothing
to do with it. You prefer to disseminate knowledge rather than gossip. And
somehow - almost miraculously - deep inside you still feel the fire to write
clean code, make smart game design decisions, and lead younger team members
with a smile.

Basically we want you know your shit, get shit done, and not be a shit to
others. It’s a tall order, for sure, but you’ll get to work with people who
exude those qualities as well.

This is a full-time salaried position in Toronto. (Un)fortunately we don’t
have a legal team so we can’t help you with getting a visa - you need to be
able to work in Canada for this one. Send your resume to
ivan@seedinteractive.co (n.b. we are big believers in one page CVs) and write
a few sentences why are you the best person for the job so we know that you
care (and could judge your persuasion skills and spelling).

TL;DR: Unity & C# senior dev lead who’s also a jolly good chap

------
sapjobs
SAP | AR, BR, FR, DE, IN, RO, SG, US | jobs.sap.com

Work with the richest data sets available in the world. SAP is hiring for
Machine Learning & Deep Learning in Argentina, Brazil, France, Germany, India,
Romania, Singapore and US. View and apply via the corporate career site below:

[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=title%3A%28%22machine+learnin...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=title%3A%28%22machine+learning%22+OR+%22deep+learning%22%29&locationsearch=&utm_source=HackerNews&utm_campaign=sap_machinelearning)

------
lowglow
Synapse AI (Synapse.ai) | Building a decentralized AI network | REMOTE

Looking for solidity/rails/node/react hackers. We're building the future.

------
stacksharekane
We’re on a mission to create the best place for engineers to figure out how to
piece together their tech stack. Our vision is to transform the way that all
SaaS tools and infrastructure are bought and sold.

Open roles:

\- Front-End Engineer (React + Rails) -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-
soft...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-soft...).

\- Back-End Engineer - [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186795-software-
engineer-ba...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186795-software-engineer-
ba...).

\- Developer Evangelist - [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-
evangelist](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-evangelist)

We're a small distributed team of 7 that recently closed our Series A and
we're building out a core local presence here in SF. Our Stack:
Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare).
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/09/developer-social-
network-s...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/09/developer-social-network-s..).

How we work:

Every engineer owns and is responsible for the products they build (e.g. Stack
News). Before writing any code, the engineer tagged to the product writes a
blog post announcing it to the StackShare community. From there, they spec out
the product in detail and get feedback from at least one other engineer. Once
the initial version of the product is built they ship it to a small group of
beta testers, gather feedback, and iterate. Once the product has shipped to
production, this engineer is then responsible for monitoring the metrics that
matter for this product and iterating to improve it. Since we're building a
product for engineers, we believe in letting our engineers work on things that
interest them and giving them ownership over these products.

Interview process:

Phone Screen -> Technical Homework -> Technical Interviews -> Product
Interviews -> Offer!

Check out our careers page:
[https://stackshare.io/careers](https://stackshare.io/careers) Apply via
AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're emailing us
please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
jbarmash
Compass | Many Roles - Sr. Engineers, Product Managers, Marketing & More | New
York City | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://grnh.se/7k2acn1](https://grnh.se/7k2acn1)

Compass is rethinking how real estate should be done; we value strong
engineering practices, great user experience and beautiful design.

We are 5 years old, $2.2B Valuation ($550M raise Dec ’17), $350M revenue, in
11 major cities; expanding to 9 more. Current Engineering, Design & Product
team is about 100 and expecting to grow to 170 by 2019. Real estate has some
truly interesting engineering challenges - please reach out!

Here are some open roles in Engineering (16 current openings):

* Sr. Backend Engineer - [http://grnh.se/voijs81](http://grnh.se/voijs81) (Golang, Java, Python, Microservices, MongoDB)

* Sr. Data Engineer, BI - [http://grnh.se/jgvs6u1](http://grnh.se/jgvs6u1) (Redshift, Looker)

* Sr. Fullstack Engineer - [http://grnh.se/xrnbpd1](http://grnh.se/xrnbpd1)

* Sr. Backend Engineer - Data Engineering - [http://grnh.se/voijs81](http://grnh.se/voijs81) (Spark, EMR, PostgreSQL)

* DevOps Engineer - [http://grnh.se/w6smiy1](http://grnh.se/w6smiy1) (AWS, Kubernetes)

* Sr. Frontend Engineer - [http://grnh.se/y7tn181](http://grnh.se/y7tn181) (React, Angular, Webpack)

* Engineering Manager - [http://grnh.se/2iwvta1](http://grnh.se/2iwvta1)

* Geospatial Analyst - [http://grnh.se/1pmjno1](http://grnh.se/1pmjno1)

* All Engineering Roles [https://goo.gl/xyoMTk](https://goo.gl/xyoMTk)

* Product & Design / UX Jobs - [https://goo.gl/dLBy7n](https://goo.gl/dLBy7n)

* Marketing Jobs - [https://goo.gl/K8ZS2i](https://goo.gl/K8ZS2i)

We are also hiring for various roles in the different regions we are in -
Marketing Associates, Product Experts, Legal, Recruiting, Sales, Finance,
Business Development. These are in New York City, Boston, Chicago, Miami,
Atlanta, Los Angeles, Dallas, Hamptons, San Diego, San Francisco, Washington
DC, Westchester, Seattle.

All Compass Jobs: [https://grnh.se/7k2acn1](https://grnh.se/7k2acn1)

~~~
mattfrommars
Are you hiring software developer intern for this summer?

------
arrtz
Worldwide, REMOTE, full time or part time -- 100% flexibility. $70-100/hr.
Expert Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours. When each interview is done, you're done.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWH)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

P.S. We're also hiring for our internal team -- particularly looking for
senior engineers, dev managers, and a product manager right now; for those we
generally prefer local (Seattle) candidates, though we do cover relocation.
More details on those here:
[https://karat.io/careers](https://karat.io/careers), or feel free to email me
if you have any questions.

~~~
keithnz
hey cool, At one stage I was working at a company where we continuously looked
for people and got recruiters to send promising candidates. However I got a
feeling after a while they actually were sending me people to prescreen
them... I always thought comapnies should colaborate to do technical
interviews. :)

~~~
arrtz
Glad you like the idea! I had not had this thought, but as soon as I heard it
(I used to be a frequent interviewer and hiring manager), I thought it was
brilliant, thought "God I wish this had existed when I was hiring a lot" and
joined the company :)

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-
time, ESOP/token plan available.

GUTS Tickets is hiring developers: frontend, backend, blockchain & everything
in between.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We're currently a small team of
committed entrepreneurs, designers, developers, a lawyer and a dog. Do you
want to be part of the ticketing revolution? Come join our startup-team in
Amsterdam!

We're hiring frontend, backend & blockchain developers and have about 3 to 5
positions to fill, depending on your experience and flexibility.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity /
Cryptocurrencies Frontend: Vue.js / Ember.js / React Native (yes, we do them
all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior/medior/junior): JavaScript, Vue.js, EmberJS,
Tests, HTML, CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap Backend development (medior/junior):
Python 3.5, Django REST API, Golang, PostgreSQL Blockchain development
(medior/senior): Ethereum, Solidity, Smart Contracts DevOps: Gitlab, CI/CD,
AWS

We tend to work Agile: Scrum / Kanban, and create our workflow based on the
team (members) instead of forcing it on you. We don’t work to punch out a time
card, we work hard to give fans what they deserve.

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP and/or a percentage of our cryptocurrency GET is also negotiable.
Employee-based conference, hardware and training budget. We prefer onsite
team-members at the moment. We're located at the top floor of Pakhuis de
Zwijger, in Amsterdam with a beautiful view over the water and inner city.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), committed team-
members from all over the world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks,
access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

~~~
st1ck
Thanks for posting the salary numbers, but isn't €60k quite low for _senior_
level developer in Amsterdam? That must be like €40k after taxes. Even in this
thread, most of salaries in Euro are noticeably higher for cities with lower
cost of living.

~~~
himlion
Sadly that's about market rate I'd say.

~~~
usr1106
You are talking about countries where university education and hospital care
are free or priced at symbolic rates.

------
jgrasso
Rover | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.rover.com](https://www.rover.com)

We’re your rainy-day-dog-walkers. Your every-day-belly-rubbers. Your middle-
of-the-night-pee-breakers. Because we get it—your dog is family. And when you
can’t be there, you can trust us keep your dog happy, healthy, and sweet as
ever. But it’s not just about dog love. Rover is also an award-winning
technology business committed to making pet care safe, easy, and affordable so
that everyone can experience the unconditional love of a dog.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rover](https://www.keyvalues.com/rover)

Our open positions: * Engineering Manager, Sitter Experience and Operational
Efficiency:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4035065f-47cf-479d-8eb5-47ca6049...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4035065f-47cf-479d-8eb5-47ca60492fc6?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Dog Walking: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d25936e-a560-4981-a258-b517b82c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d25936e-a560-4981-a258-b517b82c690e?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Payments and Accounting: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/053e4ef2-2696-4d31-b0f9-b421e579...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/053e4ef2-2696-4d31-b0f9-b421e579178e?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Search: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/8e3e6307-7106-4c3c-aa77-7992330e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/8e3e6307-7106-4c3c-aa77-7992330e523b?ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Dog Walking: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/af9f5af2-25ef-4ddb-b2aa-888fa97d...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/af9f5af2-25ef-4ddb-b2aa-888fa97dd370?ref=keyvalues)

* IT Support Specialist: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/2c0de653-3cf7-4e74-814e-bf39be45...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/2c0de653-3cf7-4e74-814e-bf39be450d7b?ref=keyvalues)

* Application Security Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899bcc3?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Python, Django, React, Redux, MySQL, Postgres SQL

------
Lxr
Neliti| Full-stack developer | Sydney, Jakarta | REMOTE

Neliti is a funded startup based in Sydney & Jakarta building software to
change the way academic research is published and accessed. Our goal is to
remove all paywalls from scientific work. We launched last year and have grown
to over 2 million users per month and we're now hiring our first employee!

We're looking for smart people who love writing code and share our passion for
open knowledge. Some cool things we're doing: designing an ultra-user-friendly
publishing web app, mining data from academic papers with ML, implementing new
ranking algorithms for authors and journals. Our main product runs on Django
but we're pretty language/framework agnostic. We are currently focused on the
Indonesian market but have plans to expand.

Compensation would be a combination of salary and equity, with a significant
equity component. You'll be joining us at ground zero with plenty of freedom
and opportunity for personal growth.

Contact email in my profile. More info:
[https://www.neliti.com/careers](https://www.neliti.com/careers)

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineer | San Francisco & Pleasanton, CA | Onsite,
10xgenomics.com

We're a biotech company developing novel software, biochemical, and
microfluidic systems to give scientists new methods of discovering the
mechanisms behind cancer, the immune system, and biological processes in
general. We're looking to grow our software team of currently seven engineers
(including myself) to support the rapid adoption of our technology and product
lines. Scientists are really excited about our technology as evidenced by the
company seeing $71 million in revenue in 2017, which was more than double our
revenue in 2016. We're working to continue this trend this year.

You can find out more about our massively parallel pipelines as well as our
visualization software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux. No
previous biological experience is required, but if you're interested you're
more than welcome to learn! You'll work with a team who are alums of YC, MIT,
Harvard, Caltech, Google, Facebook, 23andMe, and more.

We're currently hiring for several software roles including generalists, UI
engineers, and QA engineers. Here are some of the job postings we have up, but
feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for another role.

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer/)

\- Senior UI Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-
engineer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-engineer/)

\- Software QA Engineer - [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-
quality-enginee...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-quality-
engineer/)

Just a note that we do have an office in San Francisco even though the
listings only specify Pleasanton. We also now have company sponsored Lyft
rides from the Dublin/Pleasanton BART station to our Pleasanton HQ. Our full
page of job listings can be found at
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Please reach out if you're interested in working on high impact, genomic-scale
big data problems using modern software development or even if you just want
to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers. We're currently hiring:

* Senior Embedded Linux Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or remote ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4010452002#.Wp...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4010452002#.WphNl2aZN-U))

* Senior C/C++ Software Engineer at Airtame - Copenhagen, Denmark or remote ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4015319002#.Wp...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4015319002#.WphRlWaZN-U))

* Digital Designer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4010466002#.Wp...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4010466002#.WphNOmaZN-U))

* Senior UI/UX Designer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4014870002#.Wp...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4014870002#.WphNdWaZN-U))

* Frontend Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or remote ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4014869002#.Wp...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4014869002#.WphNvGaZN-U))

* Senior Full-stack Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or remote ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4014871002#.Wp...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4014871002#.WphN7WaZN-U))

* Junior Tools and Integration Specialist - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4010451002#.Wp...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4010451002#.WphOFmaZN-U))

* Data Architect - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4015316002#.Wp...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4015316002#.WphPeGaZN-U))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame) We sponsor work visas
for non-EU applicants.

------
solresol
Daisee (www.daisee.com) | Software Engineer, Devops, Data Scientists | Sydney,
Australia or Melbourne, Australia | Full-time, ONSITE, no visa but vague
chance of REMOTE for someone brilliant

Daisee makes software for call centre operators to transcribe calls, and then
do various kinds of analysis on the call text (e.g. whether the caller was
expecting a call back, general sentiment of the call, predictors of a
successful or unsuccessful call). We also help call centres offload voice
volume on to chat. We also do predictive modelling for demand (not just in
call centres: retail as well).

We are a well-funded startup with a long runway to support our current 20
staff. We're making large $$$$ sales into enterprises most weeks. We have
mature management (two ex-googlers are on the management team, including the
former Australian general manager; the rest of the executive team have held
senior roles across the banks, successful startups and a variety of other
major corporations). You get the stability and mature culture of a large
corporate job, but the interesting work and dynamic environment of a startup.

We have a team of data scientists already; I'm looking to hire one more,
preferably with skills in computer vision.

I am looking to hire around 3-5 software developers to take on various
projects. There are existing projects in Python, but we are seriously
considering switching to Go or Haskell for the bulk of future development. (If
you are only interested in a Haskell role, or only interested in a Go role,
just mention it in your resume.)

What I would like from a software developer is a lot of experience of working
with data scientists and/or some machine learning skills yourself. Having
taken projects through to production and supporting them there is also
valuable.

The call centre application is the most important one, so experience with NLP,
Twilio and call centre software (e.g. Genesys) will get you to the top of the
resume pile. On the other hand, if you are happen to have some knowledge
around point-of-sale systems, forecasting, stock and warehousing systems and
so on, that will get you to the top of the resume pile for the demand
modelling part.

I also need some devops folks: in particular, we have a platform that helps
speed data science projects through the cycle from jupyter notebook ->
software development -> in production system; I'm looking to hire someone who
can own that product and provide insight into what production problems could
be avoided by baking things into code at an earlier stage in development.

[https://www.workable.com/j/2A144554F9](https://www.workable.com/j/2A144554F9)
or contact careers@daisee.com and mention that you saw this post on HN.

~~~
elijahchancey
Your address careers@daisee.com bounces!

~~~
solresol
Thanks for picking it up.

It should be recruitment@daisee.com

------
muratk
engageSPARK | Cebu, Philippines | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULLTIME, VISA, Code4Good
[https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com)

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS, doing a
Missed Call, sending a FB message or others, which trigger an automated call
back to them.

Customers such as Google, Facebook, Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian
Development Bank, International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform to interact with people for a variety of use cases, including social
change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster
Planning & Response, as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and
operations.

We've recently raised funding by 500 Startups and other investors. Forbes says
we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since launch two
years ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in our space - we've
already been used in 125+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Your dream job isn't here but you think think we should be interested
anyway? Great, let's talk!

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, JavaScript, Docker,
Redis, Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android, Java

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
bchhor
Oxeon | Product Designer, Sr Product Manager, Director of Business Strategy,
and Executive Recruiting Associate | San Mateo, CA Onsite only |
[https://www.oxeonpartners.com](https://www.oxeonpartners.com)

OXEON PARTNERS: Part venture capital, part management consulting, and part new
company incubation, Oxeon builds and scales companies in healthcare. Oxeon
conceives, designs and validates new business concepts to then create and
launch new healthcare technology and services companies, either in partnership
with a strategic partner (e.g. large health systems) or as an independent de
novo company. Our team is small, moves quickly and works with our network of
the nation’s leading healthcare executives to source innovative ideas, hone
them into compelling new businesses. Example companies we've built/scaled:
Cityblock, Flatiron Health, Bright Health, Neurotrack, Empiric Health,
Risalto, Genome Medical, Syapse, Cota, Omada Health, Landmark health, Quartet,
and many more.

PRODUCT DESIGNER: Oxeon is looking for experienced hybrid product designers to
help create beautiful and highly functional products for our clients and their
users. As a product designer at Oxeon, you’ll be part of the entire project
lifecycle from start to finish, for both new startups and established
healthcare institutions. Expectations include contributions to all aspects of
the design process including research, wireframing/prototyping, and visual
design.

SR PRODUCT MANAGER: Oxeon is looking for an innovative, entrepreneurial, and
UX-focused product leader with a demonstrable pedigree of delivering business-
impacting products built with best-in-class design. In this role, you will be
part product lead, part entrepreneur-in-residence, and part management
consultant - working alongside incredible cross-functional colleagues to build
and scale companies across the healthcare landscape.

DIRECTOR, BUSINESS STRATEGY: You will manage a small team through the
validation and business plan process, presenting your findings with internal
and external stakeholders, and then shaping the product and technology
roadmap, driving the sale of anchor clients, fundraising, and early team
build-out. As our startups begin to take shape, our you will be charged with
owning all startup operations and early success.

ASSOCIATE, EXECUTIVE SEARCH: Oxeon’s Invested Search practice recruits the
senior leadership teams to fast-growing, transformational companies in the
healthcare industry. We work exclusively in healthcare technology and
services, conducting over 100 searches per year across all key functional
executive roles. Our partners range from de novo and early venture-backed
through Private Equity growth stage as well as For Profit/Public and Not For
Profit companies.

Contact: hiring@oxeonpartners.com

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Crypto Protocol Engineer, Frontend Developer, Distributed
Systems Engineerg | Remote | Fulltime

[https://angel.co/lightning](https://angel.co/lightning)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

At Lightning Labs, we scale blockchains. Our current focus is the development
and deployment of the Lightning Network[1], an open blockchain scalability
protocol[2] primarily being developed for Bitcoin. Lightning allows for high
volume, low fee, instant payments on top of Bitcoin. We strive to continually
push the edge of innovation w.r.t blockchain scalability, advanced privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. Amongst our team include
applied cryptographers, the designers of the Lightning Network protocol, and
several Bitcoin developers making key contributions to the open source Bitcoin
eco-system such as roasbeef[3].

{Cryto Protocol Engineer || Distributed Systems Engineer}:

We're looking for an experienced software engineer well versed in applied
cryptography, peer to peer networks, distributed systems, open source software
collaboration, and cryptocurrencies. Your job description would include
working on lnd[4] the most feature-complete implementation of the Lightning
Network, neutrino[5] an advanced lite client operating mode for Bitcoin,
conduct novel research into cryptocurrencies (and related areas), and helping
to design the next generation of smart contract applications on Bitcoin.

{Frontend Developer}:

Our work on the second-layer of blockchains presents a number of UI/UX
challenges, as we lift traditional wallets to the next layer creating a new
application platform on top Lightning. As a result, we're also looking for a
frontend developer that is able to pick things up quickly, develop skills in
our interdisciplinary space, and has strong implementation ability. Applicants
should be Javascript experts an eye for design, that have experience building
applications with React and React Native.

You can contact me directly at jobs@lightning.engineering with some, or all of
the following: link to your github account, resume, a brief cover letter
detailing your past experience in the areas listed above, and some relevant
work you've done.

[1]: [http://lightning.network/](http://lightning.network/)

[2]: [https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-
rfc/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc/)

[3]: [https://github.com/roasbeef/](https://github.com/roasbeef/),
[https://twitter.com/roasbeef](https://twitter.com/roasbeef)

[4]:
[https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/)

[5]:
[https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino](https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino)

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Back-End, Front-End, Full-Stack, and Site Reliability Engineer |
San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineering managers who want to work on a mission that
makes a difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness
and open-mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
kimdrip
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series C/285 employee company with major growth plans for 2018. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Engineer, Analytics:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e93f6e9f-dda3-4719-8a9b-cc2bf8df...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e93f6e9f-dda3-4719-8a9b-cc2bf8dff5f6?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineer, Appliance Tooling and Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8758ef5f-9a65-469f-b927-21502b52...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8758ef5f-9a65-469f-b927-21502b52f4e9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Core Runtime:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/43085e35-7650-49a9-8ca4-755ae670...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/43085e35-7650-49a9-8ca4-755ae670a1fc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Developer Experience (DX):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d82db161-b69b-4a59-bcb6-8aecf9bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d82db161-b69b-4a59-bcb6-8aecf9bf6706?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Integrations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8ccfd002-74d2-4b5a-ae3b-7dc45b9a...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8ccfd002-74d2-4b5a-ae3b-7dc45b9ac9d9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineer, Multifactor and Anomaly Detection:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5a2d98a7-9bf1-4797-ae9a-f21dae11...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5a2d98a7-9bf1-4797-ae9a-f21dae11fae7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Lead Engineer, Multifactor and Anomaly Detection:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/acfbd95d-c0de-4e61-b97a-faddd496...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/acfbd95d-c0de-4e61-b97a-faddd496adb7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Lead Engineer, Observability:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/358c8176-c1bf-44fe-812e-d5b2dede...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/358c8176-c1bf-44fe-812e-d5b2dede5052?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Product Manager, Quickstart:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/2d29d26c-8335-44c1-a56e-ea9178f1...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/2d29d26c-8335-44c1-a56e-ea9178f12aa3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2017 offsite in Cancun. 2018 will be in
Panama, we hope to see you there!:

•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832)

•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392)

------
indirectlylit
Learning Equality | Full-stack web developers | San Diego |
[https://learningequality.org/](https://learningequality.org/) | ONSITE |
Full-time

# Who we are

We're a not-for-profit team that builds open-source educational software for
communities with limited or no access to the Internet. We believe in the
transformative power of learning, and are passionate about social justice and
breaking down barriers that prevent people from reaching their full potential.

We started 5 years ago with KA Lite ([https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/](https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/)), an offline-installable
platform bundling Khan Academy content and our own student tracking tools,
which is being used in nearly 200 countries and territories.

We're now in the process of releasing our second-generation platform, Kolibri
([https://learningequality.org/kolibri/](https://learningequality.org/kolibri/)),
which empowers users to create, curate, share, and learn from diverse forms of
openly licensed content, both online and offline. We're building tools for
authoring videos and exercises, an app ecosystem for embedding and
distributing HTML5 educational bundles, features for discovering and
communicating with other devices peer-to-peer over a local network, interfaces
and web-based visualizations for exploring student data, and systems for
motivating, engaging, and guiding learners. On the backend, we use
Python/Django, and on the frontend we use Vue.js and (in one project)
Backbone.js.

We recently received significant funding from Google.org to support our work
([https://www.google.org/our-work/education/learning-
equality/](https://www.google.org/our-work/education/learning-equality/)), and
our team has doubled from 10 to 20 full-time staff in the past year. We're now
building out further to support new initiatives, including a project for
refugee education with UNHCR, and to continue to build towards our longer-term
vision. It's an exciting period of growth, both for our team and for our
impact, and there are lots of ways you could make a difference!

# Who you are

You care deeply about making the world a better place, believe in the power of
learning, strive to promote equality, and resonate with our statement of core
values
([https://learningequality.org/about/values/](https://learningequality.org/about/values/)).
You love to build things, and like to think carefully about how best to serve
the needs of a diverse set of users.

# Read more and apply

Application: [http://grnh.se/4t6yqj1](http://grnh.se/4t6yqj1)

If you have questions, free to email me: 'devon' at our domain name.

------
mattbee
Bytemark | [https://www.bytemark.co.uk/](https://www.bytemark.co.uk/) | York,
UK | Onsite/Remote | Full-time | Platform Engineer | £32000-£40000

We're looking for a Linux expert to maintain our cloud hosting systems and
raise the bar for our internal deployment systems. You'll be keen on
measurement, monitoring and reliability, and want to be a creative member of a
new & growing team within our company.

You'll be a Linux pro and use your expertise to maintain both our internal &
customer-facing systems and help bring our monitoring & deployment
infrastructure up-to-date. You'll help an expanding team of engineers deploy
software quicker and ensure our thousands of customers get the highest
reliability for all their online services across Bytemark's two UK data
centres.

Your work here would depend on your skills and experience, but may include:

* working to break down risks and operational requirements;

* installing, configuring and reasoning about Linux, database and cluster systems;

* setting operational standards through documentation & automation;

* analysing and replacing legacy monitoring and deployment systems (some going back 10 years);

* planning more ambitious redeployments and gathering requirements from engineers & support staff.

If you're keen to get involved in the new department of a growing company or
bring modern system administration experience to a mature hosting company, we
want you to apply.

More details & application form:
[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/14](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/14)

More about our anonymous recruitment process:
[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/full-
process](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/full-process)

ALSO:

We're also looking for a Product Owner (£36000-42000), if you're good at
breaking down features for engineers and bringing stakeholders together. It's
exciting to be the one prioritising all the features coming together for the
cloud hosting platform but I've been doing it a few months and I'm ready to
hire someone to take it off me :) More details and application form here:

[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/15](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/15)

I'm Bytemark's Managing Director, ask me anything! (fwiw I'd be your manager
for the Product Owner position, but not the Platform Engineer)

------
mahmoud_emam
Booking.com | ONSITE | Full-Time | (Amsterdam, Netherlands and Shanghai,
China)

Our headquarters in Amsterdam, Netherlands office:

* Software Developer: [https://grnh.se/hiwt6m1](https://grnh.se/hiwt6m1)

* Senior Software Developer: [https://grnh.se/mtynks1](https://grnh.se/mtynks1)

* Senior Software Developer(Technical lead): [https://grnh.se/wiu4pyoc1](https://grnh.se/wiu4pyoc1)

* Full Stack Developer: [https://grnh.se/eojb6f1](https://grnh.se/eojb6f1)

* Full stack developer and Team lead: [https://grnh.se/haf1v2gr1](https://grnh.se/haf1v2gr1)

* Client Side Developers and Team Lead: [https://grnh.se/monao6ah1](https://grnh.se/monao6ah1)

* iOS Developer: [https://grnh.se/wegb8a1](https://grnh.se/wegb8a1)

* UX designer HTML/CSS: [https://grnh.se/x7t1q31](https://grnh.se/x7t1q31)

* UX Designer & Team Lead: [https://grnh.se/wldf021](https://grnh.se/wldf021)

* Data Scientist – Analytics: [https://grnh.se/vp01ts1](https://grnh.se/vp01ts1)

* Product Owner - Infrastructure: [https://grnh.se/ekawg81](https://grnh.se/ekawg81)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/6gv0adq81](https://grnh.se/6gv0adq81)

Our Shanghai, China Office:

* iOS Developer: [https://grnh.se/lq7ohyvj1](https://grnh.se/lq7ohyvj1)

* Andriod Developer: [https://grnh.se/uro7jv1](https://grnh.se/uro7jv1)

* Software Developer: [https://grnh.se/826lsuy71](https://grnh.se/826lsuy71)

Note: Booking.com take care of relocation and visa sponsorship if needed.
general interview process goes as Hackerrank test, Recruiter phone interview,
Technical phone interview, onsite interviews. I work as a backend developer
for more than a year at booking.com during this year I personally grow in both
technical and non technical skills, the work environment is funny, challenging
but also safe. We are a data driven Company rely heavily of A/B testing. To
have more insight about what we are working on have a look at our tech blog:
[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

I'm more than happy to answer any question at mahmoudadelemam92@gmail.com

------
mparrott
Man AHL | Quant Platform Developer| London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

As a Quant Platform Developer at AHL you will be building the tools,
frameworks, libraries and applications which power our Quantitative Research
and Systematic Trading. This includes responsibility for the continued success
of “Raptor”, our in-house Quant Platform, next generation Data Engineering,
and evolution of our production Trading System as we continually expand the
markets and types of assets we trade, and the styles in which we trade them.
Your challenges will be varied and might involve building new high performance
data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-computing solutions,
numerical algorithms, position management systems, visualisation and reporting
tools, operational user interfaces, continuous build systems and other
developer productivity tools.

Our systems are almost all running on Linux and most of our code is in Python,
with the full scientific stack: numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn to name a
few of the libraries we use extensively. We implement the systems that require
the highest data throughput in Java. For storage, we rely heavily on MongoDB
and Oracle.

We use Airflow for workflow management, Kafka for data pipelines, Bitbucket
for source control, Jenkins for continuous integration, Grafana + Prometheus
for metrics collection, ELK for log shipping and monitoring, Docker for
containerisation, OpenStack for our private cloud, Ansible for architecture
automation, and HipChat for internal communication. But our technology list is
never static: we constantly evaluate new tools and libraries.

AHL has a small company, no-attitude feel. It is flat structured, open,
transparent and collaborative, and you will have plenty of opportunity to grow
and have enormous impact on what we do. We are actively engaged with the
broader technology community.

o We host and sponsor London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups o We open-
source some of our technology. See
[https://github.com/manahl](https://github.com/manahl) o We regularly talk at
leading industry conferences, and tweet about relevant technology and how
we’re using it. See @manahltech

Essential Skills

o Exceptional technology skills; recognised by your peers as an expert in your
domain o A proponent of strong collaborative software engineering techniques
and methods: agile development, continuous integration, code review, unit
testing, refactoring and related approaches o Expert knowledge in one or more
programming languages, preferably Python, Java and/or C/C++ o Proficient on
Linux platforms with knowledge of various scripting languages o Strong
knowledge of one or more relevant database technologies e.g. Oracle, MongoDB o
Proficient with a range of open source frameworks and development tools e.g.
NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS, React o Familiarity with a variety of
programming styles (e.g. OO, functional) and in-depth knowledge of design
patterns.

If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott mparrott@ahl.com

------
ghigorange
Eaze | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.eaze.com](https://www.eaze.com)

Eaze provides safe, convenient and affordable access to marijuana. Our
technology connects hundreds of thousands of people with nearby dispensaries
to get marijuana delivered quickly, wherever they are.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eaze](https://www.keyvalues.com/eaze)

Our open positions:

* Senior Front End Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/82e5d883-70fa-412f-b743-f7f63e4e7...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/82e5d883-70fa-412f-b743-f7f63e4e702d?ref=keyvalues)

* Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/bca1d094-0b2c-45cb-9005-6728cf5a3...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/bca1d094-0b2c-45cb-9005-6728cf5a3184?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior iOS Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/4ca30aac-4b71-4e79-97cb-53707f24b...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/4ca30aac-4b71-4e79-97cb-53707f24bdd0?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/a5e4f287-73d8-4dc6-af49-c2e73fde2...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/a5e4f287-73d8-4dc6-af49-c2e73fde2081?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Backend Developer - .Net: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/551084b5-493c-4323-b85e-39d6c9b99...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/551084b5-493c-4323-b85e-39d6c9b99339?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Backend Developer - Node.js: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/ceade85d-3d3f-45c5-b410-0665497c4...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/ceade85d-3d3f-45c5-b410-0665497c49d8?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b98a0286-6dfa-45f6-9212-826b532c3...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b98a0286-6dfa-45f6-9212-826b532c3a00?ref=keyvalues)

* WordPress Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/89783468-b862-4116-8252-7f2dd95d8...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/89783468-b862-4116-8252-7f2dd95d8eed?ref=keyvalues)

* Data Analyst: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/75f8a710-4544-439b-a5dc-b9190c586...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/75f8a710-4544-439b-a5dc-b9190c58646e?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Our front-end websites are written in React and Redux, and our
native clients are written partially in React Native, partially native. Our
backend is a mix of an inherited .NET monolith and Node.js microservices we’re
carving out of the .NET stack.

------
kcrossncc
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle,
and Sunnyvale, CA

They say March "comes in like a lion, out like a lamb." I have no idea how
that relates to job hunting, but since you're here, you're obviously well on
your way already. Well done. Why not continue taking a few minutes out of your
Ides of March, Pi Day, or St. Patrick's Day and consider a role with NCC
Group! Why NCC? Cutting-edge research, continuous learning & training, and
contributing on interesting client engagements. The elusive triple threat.

NCC Group is currently looking for passionate security minds to join our merry
crew!

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and
cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things).
You spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can
break. You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4
weeks long and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology
stacks. Your work will typically initiate person-months of security
improvements in products millions of people use. You will have access to
senior engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior
decision makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people
use safer!

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

We are looking to add new colleagues in all of our office locations, and are
looking to add folks specifically in the Houston market should you have
interest.

We are also seeking senior DFIR leaders and DFIR-focused Engagement Managers
in our New York and Bay Area offices!

We are looking to add several members to our Risk Management & Governance
group, as well, all around the country.

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.trust.

We'd love to hear from you! Consider joining NCC Group!

------
ianlogan
Drop Technologies Inc |
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com) | Toronto, ON,
Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Drop’s vision is to make life more rewarding. We are the first intelligent
mobile rewards platform. Our community of members earn rewards for shopping
with brands and retailers they love. Drop curates relevant offers and rewards
based on everyday spending.

Headquartered in Toronto, Drop is building the next generation loyalty product
for the US and Canada. We’re a consumer-led product with over 600,000+ users
and growing. Loyalty is a $40 billion+ market which we’re disrupting with a
strong focus on design, user experience, and engineering. We’re executing fast
with plans to grow the team throughout 2018.

Our approach to development and collaboration welcomes engineers whom are full
stack and/or specialize in a particular domain (frontend, backend, data, etc).
We operate at all levels of the stack: building mobile-first apps with
technologies like React Native to deliver elegant UIs, scaling highly
parallelized APIs and banking integrations to get a 360-degree view of user
spending habits and share of wallet, developing data infrastructure to deliver
insights and enable the business to efficiently drive impact, and more.

Open Positions:

\- Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662](https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662)

\- Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012](https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012)

\- Software Engineer, Full Stack:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6](https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6)

\- Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2](https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2)

\- Product Manager:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6](https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6)

\- Product Designer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4](https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4)

Tech Stack:

\- React Native, Rails/Ruby, Postgres, Redshift, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes

If this sounds interesting, please reach out to me directly: ian [@]
earnwithdrop [dot] com or apply directly at:
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers](https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers)

~~~
seekgk
do you sponsor a visa?

------
awjr
Barefoot Networks | barefootnetworks.com | Santa Clara, CA or Shenzhen, China
| ONSITE | Full Time | Various

A team of visionaries, experienced technologists and engineers who have
created a blueprint for designing and operating the world’s fastest and most
programmable networks.

Customer Engineer - Santa Clara, CA, USA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/cxFXJaSMS5/Cust...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/cxFXJaSMS5/Customer-
Engineer?referrer=20180302095309XIAYY6SK9LN9YKBI)

Customer Engineer - Shenzhen, China
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/hrUmTwMag3/Cust...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/hrUmTwMag3/Customer-
Engineer-China?referrer=20180302095753PLCDP470FA7KL5OX)

Hardware Engineer - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/vUkETBJAzk/Hard...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/vUkETBJAzk/Hardware-
Engineer?referrer=20180302100056SLRGP4BMOTSVZVLN)

Logic Design Engineer - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/scRAbfR5wx/Logi...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/scRAbfR5wx/Logic-
Design-Engineer?referrer=20180302100143PYEUVFLXISPNEJUZ)

Networking System Test Engineer - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/L7IHehlghx/Netw...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/L7IHehlghx/Networking-
System-Test-Engineer?referrer=2018030210024247QKF8WAOBY7II3N)

Physical Design Engineer - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/O8OD9vZ2tA/Phys...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/O8OD9vZ2tA/Physical-
Design-Engineer?referrer=20180302100356EWSBAHZHYVVGBDLH)

Software Development Manager - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/aCjmjsoB1t/Soft...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/aCjmjsoB1t/Software-
Development-Manager?referrer=201803021005426BF0YCKYS15FOMSP)

Software Engineer - ASIC Driver Development - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/utZs4QzQVd/Soft...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/utZs4QzQVd/Software-
Engineer-ASIC-Driver-Development?referrer=20180302100623VCZN0P2SFG1OTUUV)

Software Engineer - Distributed Systems - Santa Clara,
CA[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/JGtPN9AI5H/Soft...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/JGtPN9AI5H/Software-
Engineer-Distributed-Systems?referrer=20180302100726NHOWLCRFT7HBJAZI)

Software Engineer – Advanced Apps (Networking) - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/VtsgRKJei2/Soft...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/VtsgRKJei2/Software-
Engineer-Advanced-Apps-Networking?referrer=201803021008144VIVX7COO5R06TX0)

Software Engineer – Compilers and Tools - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/zCoPeyyDPg/Soft...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/zCoPeyyDPg/Software-
Engineer-Compilers-And-Tools?referrer=20180302100910RO8MYTNV0HZ5B3K6)

Software Engineer- Networking - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/d0Jz53O2K8/Soft...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/d0Jz53O2K8/Software-
Engineer-Networking?referrer=20180302100952BZNV5I84XNBTPUJH)

Talent Pool - General Application - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/UR7FbZ9nnl/Tale...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/UR7FbZ9nnl/Talent-
Pool-General-Application?referrer=20180302101035A2EYTWDHUJNJIEHZ)

Test Engineer - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/UKlPE7hQsx/Test...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/UKlPE7hQsx/Test-
Engineer?referrer=20180302101127SBEUICJXG8MSQISN)

~~~
awjr
Also these two:

Director of IT - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/IEwpj0eIQP/Dire...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/IEwpj0eIQP/Director-
Of-IT?referrer=20180302095902SNOLNDMHJQQ32SKL)

Financial Analyst / Cost Accountant - Santa Clara, CA
[http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/bbrh2iS57R/Fina...](http://barefootnetworks.applytojob.com/apply/bbrh2iS57R/Financial-
Analyst-Cost-Accountant?referrer=20180302100001CY3PFUTKLZKX01OU)

I've been with the company almost a year now and really enjoying it but my
experience will be different to yours as I work with the team out of the UK
developing some of the program visualisation tools. The Santa Clara office,
where most of the jobs are based, is rather stunning, but my experience of US
start-up offices is limited to just that one.

------
NewsNow
Head of Digital Product | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Head of Digital Product/, you’ll take over from our CEO in keeping
all our development efforts incredibly well organised and delivering the
vision. You’ll grasp our strategic vision, consult with stakeholders to
prioritise and specify desired developments, and co-ordinate the work of our
agile development team to balance our editorial, development and commercial
goals and deliver them with maximum efficiency.

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
mwadams
Endjin| UK | Full-Time, UK | [https://endjin.com](https://endjin.com) Do you
think you would like to come and explore what is happening in data, analytics
and business transformation with us in 2018?

Are you the kind of person that just can't leave a question unanswered? Do you
really want to know how things work, and share that knowledge with your team
and the wider community?

Do you understand how people and technology can come together to craft
something special, each reshaping the other?

Endjin are hiring developers at all levels, from apprentices to seniors, to
work on exciting projects with clients from all over the world, in verticals
from retail to financial services, utilities and media.

Endjin specialises in digital transformation using Azure, Data & AI.

Whether our clients are trying to reduce costs, increase customer
satisfaction, or drive innovation, they need to refine their organizational
strategy, improve governance, adopt a cloud-first DevOps approach, and take
their people with them on the journey.

Endjin was incorporated in 2010 by two founders wanting to create a
sustainable long-term business with organic growth delivered by deep
partnerships with their clients.

Since then, endjin has helped organizations of all sizes, across many
industries to transform how they invest, envisage, build, deploy, test,
manage, and grow new digital offerings.

We also structure innovation programmes, process improvement, and DevSecOps,
as well as delivering production-ready code, cloud infrastructure, and
thought-leadership content.

We value life-long learning and an eye for quality. We will help you to find
the best learning techniques, tools, and team-working, so that you can achieve
your potential, and deliver the best value to our clients; while balancing
your personal goals and home life.

Our employees have a mutual respect, regardless of where they are in their
career. Ideas are developed by the whole team, from interns to seniors.

Equally, our clients pass the "nice to work for" test (and usually do so with
flying colours). As part of that, we try to understand the ethical
implications of the work we undertake. We seek to do the best we can for each
other, for our profession, clients, and for the world at large. With no
external investors, endjin has been built as a sustainable, lifelong business:
we are a company to retire out of, not exit at the expense of the employees.

You can work remotely from anywhere in the UK, and we hold meet-ups in London
on a regular basis. You design your ideal working environment, and we will
make it happen together.

Apart from a real passion for learning, you probably dream in data - how it
can be represented, handled, secured and manipulated. A bit of maths improves
your day. You know a couple of programming languages pretty well (we do a lot
of C# and Typescript, but you may know R, or Python too). You love working
with other people, but value the opportunity to spend time in your own head,
thinking things through.

You can learn more about our projects at
[https://endjin.com](https://endjin.com), see a video about our career
development pathways
[https://vimeo.com/200191869](https://vimeo.com/200191869) or read our blog
[https://blogs.endjin.com](https://blogs.endjin.com)

Contact us on hello-at-endjin-dot-com if you think this looks like a good
opportunity for you.

------
nosh
HealthRhythms | Backend Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer & Data Scientist | New
York City | ONSITE

At HealthRhythms [[http://healthrhythms.com](http://healthrhythms.com)] we are
working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health. Our
products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data from their mobile phones.

We are funded by the NIH as well as seed investors, and we work with
researchers, hospital/healthsystems, as well as pharma companies. You can read
a recent news article here:
[http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-
behavior...](http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-behavioral-
health-platform-snags-21m-nih)

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole. If being one of the
first 10 employees at a promising startup in healthcare sounds exciting to
you, please get in touch.

Positions:

Backend Engineer (Python, AWS) - Our backend runs on AWS, is primarily built
in Python, and uses services such as AWS Lambda, DynamoDB, RedShift, etc. We
are looking for someone who is well versed in both Python and AWS.
Responsibilities will involve automating and scaling our current data
pipeline, as well continuing to build out our data capture and data analytics
capabilities.

Details are here: [https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/backend-engineer-
jan-2018.pdf](https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/backend-engineer-jan-2018.pdf)

Full-Stack Engineer - We are additionally looking for an engineer that can
help with both our front and backend. We have a set of web dashboards that
researchers and clinicians use to view and interact with the data we capture.
Our dashboards use Angular (though we are considering moving to React) and our
backend is built with Python. You'll be responsible for building out our
dashboard capabilities and helping implement the APIs and infrastructure
(built on AWS) used to power the dashboards. Depending on your skill set (e.g.
more backend focussed) there are similarities with the Backend Engineer
position posted above

Details are here: [https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer-
jan-2018....](https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer-jan-2018.pdf)

Data Scientist - We are looking for a mid or senior level data scientist to
help drive our efforts in data analysis and machine learning. Primary
responsibilities will include analyzing our sensor data to better charecterize
patients' behavioral patterns, and developing algorithms for personalized
just-in-time interventions to assist patients whose mental health is
deteriorating.

Details are here: [https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/data-scientist-
jan-2018.pdf](https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/data-scientist-jan-2018.pdf)

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
swesthafer
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Fulltime | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring
Javascript Application Engineers & Java API Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Over the past couple of years,
we've worked hard to migrate our entire web application stack to Node and
powerful client-side apps and we're looking to turn the dial towards product
experimentation and innovation. We need your engineering ability and your
desire to be a part of the whole product!

I’m a manager on the Online Checkout (that’s the “Pay with PayPal” button and
experience) engineering team. We're looking for experienced JavaScript
developers. My team is currently working primarily with Angular on the client
and Express/Kraken on Node. If you've got experience with GraphQL or React,
we're actively exploring doing an inside-out migration of our application and
could use your expertise. As most Node shops go, we're leveraging a whole lot
of other open source tools as well and we're very supportive of open source
activities for our people.

Likewise -- there's a large demand for API focused Java engineers to help with
our payment services that serve over $100+B in payments across 200+ countries.
The PayPal Platform is a suite of web services, which are used by internal and
external developers to enable payments anytime, anywhere and anyway. The
Platform processes billions of requests each month, and enables PayPal and its
partners to rapidly innovate on new payment scenarios and enable new
experiences. Therefore, the evolution of the Platform is integral to PayPal’s
long-term strategy.

As an engineer in our development team you will be responsible for the
development and delivery of the web services supporting PayPal APIs and user
experiences on various channels (web, mobile, etc.), as well as integrations
with partners. You will work closely with product and experience and/or
integration teams to understand the developer needs and deliver the APIs that
meets their needs.

JavaScript / Node JS Application Engineers: [https://jobsearch.paypal-
corp.com/en-US/job/node-js-software...](https://jobsearch.paypal-corp.com/en-
US/job/node-js-software-engineer/J3Q65X6LLXD4F2W30P3) Java API Engineers:
[https://jobsearch.paypal-corp.com/en-US/job/senior-
checkout-...](https://jobsearch.paypal-corp.com/en-US/job/senior-checkout-api-
developer/J3T4PF64Y6XWPCR74FV)

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place! You can contact me at swesthafer at paypal dot
com.

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Data Engineer in
Customer Success (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS,) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/) DataKitchen, Inc.
enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high quality, using the
tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s first DataOps platform
for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support data analytics that can
be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving requirements. DataKitchen is
leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile Software Development,
DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process control into analytics and
data management. Our company is profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock
will be part of the package. You should have solid SQL development experience
along with the ability to interface with customers (though there will be no
significant travel required). This position requires excellent technical
skills, good business communication skills, excellent attention to detail and
follow-up, and the ability to self-manage. You will get great exposure as you
work directly with our customers to tackle tough business challenges. Working
knowledge of SQL including creation and maintenance of tables, views, indexes,
and stored procedures. Some Python coding experience and experience building
Docker containers is a plus. AWS and Amazon Redshift experience is a plus.
Flexibility and self-motivation – with a problem solver's attitude. Excellent
attention to detail. Ability to work independently yet collaborates cross-
functionally in a team environment. Highly effective written and verbal
communication skills with a collaborative work style. We offer competitive
pay, benefits like a company funded 401K, experienced team (we all code),
amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location. Contact
jobs@datakitchen.io

DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | UI Focussed Full Stack
Senior Software Engineer (Angular, Python, AWS, big data) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/) DataKitchen, Inc.
enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high quality, using the
tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s first DataOps platform
for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support data analytics that can
be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving requirements. DataKitchen is
leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile Software Development,
DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process control into analytics and
data management. Our company is profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock
will be part of the package.

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office
location. Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
furchin
Built For Me Inc. | Seattle, New York, San Francisco, Remote (US-only) |
Senior Front-end Software Engineer | Full Time | $150k-$225k

Who we are: We are a small company loathe to use the word “startup”. The
phrase that most aptly describes us is “boutique consulting firm” as we are
currently working on select software consulting projects and have a long term
vision to build a stand-alone product in about 6 months. The future product
will focus on enabling business workflows and growing workplace productivity.
We are being smart in our approach balancing software consulting with our own
product. We balance both to pay ourselves well and support our vision for the
future. We're looking to get one final person in place to help us build our
product, and that is hopefully you.

We are incredibly selective (who isn't?) and we are really quite small. We've
blogged about our hiring process and we've blogged about our funnel. The
reality is we've optimized our hiring process to filter first, before a call.
We're sorry this is the case; it would be really nice to meet everyone, but we
simply don't have the time to do that while also working on our business. We
try to be as transparent as we can be about our process, but if it doesn't
work for you we'd love to hear from you when we're bigger and having a
recruiting division who will be able to do a call first approach. We have a
vision of a product but we don't have one yet, so we can't point you to it.
Sorry!

Also, we're forthright about this (see the first line of this post) but we
really and truly only hire employees authorized to work in the US. We're not
large enough to want to deal with non-US tax jurisdictions, and we're not
looking for 1099 contractors at this time.

Who you are: An incredibly motivated, amazingly talented full stack engineer
whose abilities truly shine on the front end. You know React, Webpack, CSS,
Sass, JSX, and the other standard front-end technologies we don't. You are a
self-starter who can work with little supervision. You are meticulous about
details and sufficiently passionate to get things done, yet know when to pivot
to a more experimental move-fast mode. You should be a great teammate who
looks to make your colleagues more productive because you know they are doing
the same for you. You love the state-of-the-art and yet understand the danger
of being there and can articulate the reasons why.

[https://www.builtforme.tech](https://www.builtforme.tech)

[https://blog.builtforme.tech](https://blog.builtforme.tech)

Apply via AngelList:
[https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/](https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/)

------
neofyte
IDEO | Creative Technologist to Full-stack Developer | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite,
Full Time

IDEO Palo Alto is in search of a Software Designer who will leverage an
understanding of software to design and deliver innovative solutions that
address core user needs. We count on Software Designers to inspire teams of
the possibilities enabled by software, computing, and programmatic thinking,
providing unorthodox ways to push design. They first-hand enact our mission of
humanizing technology: starting from first principles to ask the right
questions, of people, technology, and systems.

One or more below could be your focus areas:

\- Physical/Digital. You’re a Creative Technologist who works with software
and hardware to create connected installations, experiences, and augmented
objects. Your skills may include electrical engineering, micro-controllers,
sensors, creative coding, or robotics.

\- Emergent Interactions. You’re a pioneering Software-meets-Interaction
Designer who works with emergent edge technology to explore new interactions
at the frontier of what’s possible. You’ve dabbled, but have focus in a
specialization ranging from computer vision, to chatbots, to augmented/mixed
reality, to blockchain.

\- Digital Product. You’re a rare user-centered Engineer/Designer/Unicorn. You
bring strong front-end skills with full stack potential to craft product,
aligning user needs and client objectives. You understand web or device-native
development, along with the iterative agile dev process, and how to position
products for scale and impact. You have a secret crush on business design.

\- Digital Immersion. You’re an Illusion Technologist, crafting intangibles
like “feeling,” via code. You guide people across the uncanny valley by
working with software to create immersive experiences, games, or interactive
narratives. You can reach deep into the inner nature of physics and computer
graphics, and apply that to 2D/3D or VR, with tools like Unity.

\- Computational Design. You’re a Generative Technologist. A pattern
recognizer. A problem classifier. You works with algorithms or simulations to
crack challenges that humans alone can’t compute. Your toolkit of tactics may
include procedural design, machine learning, or neural networks.

As a Software Designer in Palo Alto, we provide the opportunity for you to: -
Participate in the full design process, from talking with users to identifying
potential opportunities, to delivering a great software product. - Solve
problems in a broad set of domains, ranging from health, consumer technology,
and mobility. - Explore and develop concepts with emerging technologies, such
as new user interaction technologies, computer vision, or machine learning.

Want to know more about this role? Please visit
[https://www.ideo.com/jobs/software/palo-
alto/974920/software](https://www.ideo.com/jobs/software/palo-
alto/974920/software)

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Onsite
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users.

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists. The network was
founded in 2008 by the physicians Dr. Ijad Madisch and Dr. Sören Hofmayer
along with computer specialist Horst Fickenscher. Nine years later, 13 million
researchers and scientists connect on ResearchGate, and make research open to
all. The company has completed four rounds of financing, and investors include
Benchmark, Founders Fund, Wellcome Trust, Goldman Sachs Investment Partners,
and Bill Gates.

We are looking for:

Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-da9f65558112?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior Software Engineer, Frontend & Responsive UIs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9004ed04cd5b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior Software Engineer, PHP:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/d0a08e0e-ea3d-40ec-9135-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/d0a08e0e-ea3d-40ec-9135-bc533b5ff12a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Technical Product Manager - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/40f70924-36d0-4b02-9f3a-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/40f70924-36d0-4b02-9f3a-5fc6a67ed42b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior UX Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b99cd948fbcd?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

More on our careers page:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Data Scientists, Pre/Post-
Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Denver,
Palo Alto, Dublin, Tokyo, Sydney (pivotal.io/locations) and more. We have two
main divisions: Pivotal Labs and R&D.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are rigorously agile. We pair program and TDD every line of
code outside-in. Our product managers are focus on value and validation, our
designers keep the user foremost in our minds. The goal is to teach the
teachers. Our engineers pair with client engineers, often we pair designers
and product managers as well. We have a growing data science practice. More
broadly our services division includes field, data science, educators, app
replatformers, even I lose track.

Not many people get to transform how people think and work. Why not you?

\-- _R &D_ is a big tent these days, encompassing two major cloud platforms
(Pivotal Application Service & Pivotal Container Service), Pivotal Tracker,
Spring Framework, Greenplum, Apache HAWQ (incubating), Gemfire / Apache Geode,
BOSH and Concourse CI. We're adding Pivotal Function Service this year. We
dogfood the cutting edge of our technology on our own commercial cloud,
Pivotal Web Services, run by our awesome CloudOps team. We're the majority
contributors to the Cloud Foundry project and we're a platinum CNCF member
with rapidly-growing contributions to the k8s ecosystem. There is a lot
happening right now and there are greenfield platform opportunities.

Not many people get to work on such systems. Why not you?

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. You'll work with competent people, kind people and go
home at the same time every day. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular.
I think west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs, go to pivotal.io/careers. To apply, please go to my referral
link: [https://grnh.se/xiy346](https://grnh.se/xiy346), or mention my name in
the application form.

You can also email me at jchester+hn-mar18@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here. These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate.

------
59243
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA Full Stack Engineer,
Infrastructure Engineer, Mobile Engineer, Success Coach

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
“expense reports that don’t suck!” (Google “expensify” to read more.) We’re
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren’s call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it’s not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won’t need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn’t a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We’ve done Cambodia, Thailand,
Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and Uruguay. Our most recent trip was Uruguay in
January, where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We’re going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you’re going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you’re the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out.

If you’re this sort of person, you’ll know what I mean. If not, then this
position isn’t for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got
this far, nothing I can do would stop you from applying. That’s a problem
because while I know you are awesome, it’s actually really hard and time
consuming to find you in the midst of the literally hundreds of other
applications I get from everyone else. So this is where I’m going to ask my
first favor: can you make it really easy and obvious how great you are, so I
don’t accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

~~~
yandreiy88
good luck

------
sid6376
BOOKING.COM ONSITE Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam/ or our Tel Aviv office,
(H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is taken care of by the company. General
Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in
travel accommodations, as a backend developer. I have only positive things to
say about working here. The people are intelligent and helpful, interesting
problems to solve and the work hours are unbelievably sane. The company is
strongly data driven and very dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for
me. Amsterdam is not a bad place to be either :) The Dutch government also
gives a tax break through the 30% ruling to non-dutch people. The work
environment is very international and everybody speaks fluent English. The
relocation process is also very finely tuned through years of experience of
doing this. If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring
process or you would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an
email at siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker
news).

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog:[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Software Developer and Team Lead -
[http://grnh.se/1pc5ot1](http://grnh.se/1pc5ot1)

\- Senior Software Developer -
[http://grnh.se/a7xd1v1](http://grnh.se/a7xd1v1)

\- Senior Java Developer - [http://grnh.se/r26qig1](http://grnh.se/r26qig1)

\- Senior Software Developer(Technical lead) -
[http://grnh.se/qin6c01](http://grnh.se/qin6c01)

\- Client Side Developers and Team Lead -
[http://grnh.se/r64fyd1](http://grnh.se/r64fyd1)

\- Full stack developer and Team lead -
[http://grnh.se/367plc1](http://grnh.se/367plc1)

\- Full Stack developer, Tel Aviv -
[http://grnh.se/hymg7n1](http://grnh.se/hymg7n1)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

------
jconley
Redwood City, CA | Full time | ONSITE |
[http://brava.com/careers](http://brava.com/careers)

Brava is stealth, so you won't find much on us. We're very close to launch.
All candidates that come onsite for interviews will receive product demos. We
are a team of about 65 people consisting of chefs, scientists, engineers,
designers, and everything in-between. It's certainly the most diverse set of
skills on a product development team I've had the pleasure to work with.

We’re an IoT company focused on elevating and simplifying the in-home food
experience. Our team consists of IoT and consumer hardware rockstars who have
shipped products like the August Lock, Kindle and iPhone, as well as product,
marketing and business trailblazers who have led multiple companies to high-
profile exits.

We have an open and transparent culture, get shit done attitude, and free
lunch. Oh, and random acts of kindness (food samples) throughout the day
coming out of our test kitchen.

There are a number of openings. On the engineering side we have a need for:

Build and Release Engineer [0] - We're already running a half dozen Jenkins
slaves and nearly 100 jobs. We build a custom Linux system for our device,
iOS, web, and various tools in-between. Work with all of our product teams to
maintain a seamless build/test/release process.

Embedded Systems Support Engineer IoT [1] - We are ramping up our customer
care and triage teams in preparation for launch. This role is an integral part
of a team consisting of customer care professionals as well as electrical and
software support engineers.

Software Engineer Mobile / Full Stack [2] - Jack of all trades? Like to be
involved in all aspects of a software product? We are looking for someone to
join our mobile project that can also build the API's they need on the back
end. Our team is made up of all full-stack engineers that are highly flexible
and work across a range of technologies.

And in marketing:

Growth Marketing Manager [3] - Be at the heart of our online marketing
efforts. Work with the creative and product teams and own every step of our
funnel. Run A/B tests, ad tests, user segmentation, re-engagement/re-
marketing, and more.

Love food and tech? Any of this sound good? Ping me. jd+jobs@bravahome.com

Check out our careers page for more info.

[0] [http://www.brava.com/build-release-engineer](http://www.brava.com/build-
release-engineer)

[1] [http://www.brava.com/embedded-systems-support-engineer-
inter...](http://www.brava.com/embedded-systems-support-engineer-internet-of-
things)

[2] [http://www.brava.com/software-engineer-mobile-full-
stack](http://www.brava.com/software-engineer-mobile-full-stack)

[3] [http://bravahome.com/growth-marketing-
manager/](http://bravahome.com/growth-marketing-manager/)

------
coffeeking
Raising the Floor | Developer | REMOTE | Earth | full-time (12 months)

We're looking for a developer good with node.js, .NET, Windows (client) and
Linux (server) to work on our Installation on Demand project.

WHO WE ARE

Anytime, Anywhere, Any Computer Access. At Raising the Floor, we’re an
international coalition of individuals and organizations dedicated to ensuring
that the Internet, and everything available through it, is accessible to
people with accessibility barriers due to disability, literacy, digital
literacy, or aging, and regardless of their economic resources. Our vision is
to revolutionize the landscape of assistive technology by creating an
infrastructure to facilitate the development, distribution, and support of a
wide range of affordable accessibility solutions around the world. That is,
the Global Public Inclusive Infrastructure (GPII) -
[https://gpii.net/](https://gpii.net/)

THE POSITION

You will help a team of bright and talented developers located across
continents who are passionate about our vision, that of radically improving
the access to technology. How? By helping to develop associated system that
can cause ICT to instantly change into a form that each individual can
understand and use. We are looking for a talented software engineer to lead
and develop one of the associated systems of GPII called Installation on
Demand (IoD). This system will allow GPII to install and use Assistive
Technology (AT) software on demand, whenever required by a user.

WHAT YOU WILL DO

\- Become a member of a small development team building applications and tools
around GPII.

\- Develop an Installation on Demand (IoD) system that stores and provisions
Assistive Technology and other software on Windows computers.

\- Integrate IoD with mainstream open source software distribution systems
(Nuget, Chocolatey, etc.), developing a Windows service and Linux
server/repository.

\- Work in and contribute to an open source project
([https://github.com/GPII](https://github.com/GPII)).

\- Be involved in all of the phases of the IoD project, from project inception
to release phase.

WHAT WE ARE LOOKING FOR

\- Experience in most of these areas: .NET, Windows, node.js, Linux, software
installation/packaging.

\- Experience in systems programming.

\- Experience with software distributions and/or complex software deployment
systems.

\- Experience working successfully with a remote distributed team.

\- Able to work independently to complete tasks on schedule without close
supervision.

\- Highly motivated, self-directed, and able to thrive in ambiguity.

This is a 12-month Contract Position.

Interested? Send your resume/cv, with a little intro, to jobs at
raisingthefloor.org

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents!

Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin and
Munich. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you!

We'd love to hear from you! Take a look at our job postings and see what's
right for you.

Open Positions: Scala Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Senior Frontend Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=76](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=76)

Frontend Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

Data Scientist (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Backend Developer (m/f) Python – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| DevOps, Rails and Desktop Engineers | Full-Time

Private Internet Access is a VPN service which brings security and privacy to
the average user that’s fast and simple to use.

We’re an activist organization at heart and are significant donors for
organizations such as the EFF, Freenode, Fight for the Future, Creative
Commons, FSF, Linux Mint, Arch Linux, etc. You can learn more about the
companies we support here:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-
spo...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-spo...).

We’re looking for experienced DevOps, Rails and Desktop (JS+Ruby) Engineers
anywhere in the world. You will work on both the VPN service as well as our
new product ventures as we continue to make amazing privacy products.

We offer: - Competitive Salaries - Flexible Vacation Time - Experienced
Engineers

For US Employees we also offer: - Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for Employee
and Employee + Spouse - Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D

If you’re interested about learning more about the positions, please email
jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with cover letter and resume.

~~~
gravyboat
I never received a response from PIA after contacting them at the email noted
here. Other people have posted similar statements in previous monthly threads
as well.

~~~
throwaway55356
I had a pleasant phone call with the hiring manager. I just had the impression
that someone else has set frustrating restrictions on candidates. No idea why
they posted twice in this thread.

------
the_stc
[https://PinkDate.is](https://PinkDate.is) | Extrajurisdictional | REMOTE |
Monero Security Analyst & Engineer | Contract Work

PinkDate is an extrajurisdictional company that will dramatically improve the
escorting [sex work] industry. We depend on privacy and anonymity tech,
including Monero [XMR]. Monero has lofty goals and powerful privacy claims
that fall short in actual operation.

As an example: All network communications are unencrypted which allows a
passive adversary to easily de-anonymize many transactions. Instead: Monero
should be encrypted and easily integrate with Tor to hide user activity.

Contract 1: We desire an engineer to contribute to the Monero open source
project. This includes adding encryption between nodes, reducing wallet
metadata leakage, and integrating Tor into both the client [easy] and the node
software [more challenging].

Contract 2: We need someone to write a simulator and improve blockchain
explorer tools to determine how well Monero's privacy claims truly hold up.
To-date there is no public research on fundamental aspect of Monero. We want
to be able to have answers to the questions of how private a user becomes when
using Monero. How often must a user send money to themselves [churn] to
effectively hide among X users? We want to make proposals to change the Monero
network parameters to improve privacy and have the evidence to make the case.

All work will be published openly and you can take the credit with a note that
PinkDate is the sponsor. You should be comfortable engaging with community and
defending design decisions and research.

Note: PinkDate is an extrajurisdictional company and pays contractors in
cryptocurrencies as a transfer mechanism. We price contracts in USD.

If you like the idea of working on an underground project: We often have
contracts or positions available in legal, security, [counter]intelligence,
devops and general software engineering. Drop me a line: brad@pinkdate.is

~~~
jeffreyrogers
I'm pretty sure a lot of this is illegal in many of the countries you plan to
operate in.

~~~
the_stc
That is almost certainly how many people will view it, and is the reason why
we are set-up as an extrajurisdictional company: it will make enforcement very
difficult.

------
pigiuz
SuperAwesome | FullStack engineer | London | ONSITE or partial REMOTE (max
GMT-2) Full-Time
[https://superawesome.workable.com/j/AC43BF0AE5](https://superawesome.workable.com/j/AC43BF0AE5)

SuperAwesome is the largest kids’ digital media platform in the world,
reaching over 500M kids each month across mobile, web and online video. The
company’s technology powers the global kids’ digital media ecosystem, ensuring
kid-safe advertising, safe-social, family authentication and COPPA/GDPR
compliance for hundreds of brands and agencies around the world including
LEGO, Warner Bros, Hasbro, Disney, Nintendo, Cartoon Network and many others.

Some technologies we use Angular, Redux, Node.js, TypeScript, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Cassandra, Docker, Kubernetes, Memcached, Redis, Kafka, AWS

You will join one of our product teams taking care of AwesomeAds, PopJam, and
KWS and you’ll be responsible for various product components, driving both
innovation and performance on the technology front.

More on our hiring process here [https://blog.superawesome.tv/2018/02/15/how-
we-hire-engineer...](https://blog.superawesome.tv/2018/02/15/how-we-hire-
engineers-to-build-kid-safe-technology/)

~~~
creamypie
repeated post

------
pigiuz
SuperAwesome | DevOps Engineer | London | ONSITE or partial REMOTE (max GMT-2)
Full-Time
[https://superawesome.workable.com/j/AA680358BB](https://superawesome.workable.com/j/AA680358BB)

We are looking for a talented DevOps engineer to help scale our development
efforts across the board. This is a big challenge that allows you to use many
cutting-edge technologies such as Kubernetes, Docker, Druid, Cassandra, Kafka
in a production environment at scale.

SuperAwesome is the largest kids’ digital media platform in the world,
reaching over 500M kids each month across mobile, web and online video. The
company’s technology powers the global kids’ digital media ecosystem, ensuring
kid-safe advertising, safe-social, family authentication and COPPA/GDPR
compliance for hundreds of brands and agencies around the world including
LEGO, Warner Bros, Hasbro, Disney, Nintendo, Cartoon Network and many others.

More on the role here
[https://superawesome.workable.com/j/AA680358BB](https://superawesome.workable.com/j/AA680358BB)

~~~
DeepYogurt
I assume you mean GMT±2 as GMT-1 and GMT-2 are not highly populated.

------
adrxyz
Senior Full Stack Software Engineer, Chatbots, and Natural Language | Onsite
(Bay Area) | Full Time |
[https://www.jsco.re/1hk7p](https://www.jsco.re/1hk7p)

Hi! At Syllable we're building natural language interfaces to enable companies
to have a conversation with their customers, through text or voice. We build
NLP and AI tools to assist humans, reducing cost and improving service. We're
building web app and mobile messaging interfaces as well as chat bots on
platforms such as Facebook Messenger, Alexa and Google Home. We are a well
funded start up that moves fast. As Senior Full Stack Engineer, you’ll have
ownership of large projects and the ability to shape the product.

* Frontend Hypewords: React, Redux, Webpack, React Native

* Backend Hypewords: NodeJS, Python, Postgres, AWS

Requisites:

* 3+ years of hands on experience building frontend applications (mobile or web) and backend web services

* Ability to learn quickly and contribute to new stacks and technologies

Bonus Points:

* BS in Computer Science

* Interest / Experience in NLP / AI

Compensation:

* We offer Silicon Valley competitive market rate compensation

* Stock options

Perks:

* Excellent health benefits for employees and their families

* Great vacation plan, we encourage work life balance

~~~
Stratoscope
"Onsite (Bay Area)" could mean a five minute commute or a two hour commute
depending just _where_ in the Bay Area you are. Suggestion for next month
would be to add the city.

For the curious, Syllable is in Sunnyvale near 237 and 101.

------
EduardoNJF
Senior Network Engineer | Machine Learning Hedge Fund | New York, Chicago |
Onsite | Full time | Comp: best across all industries

Opportunity to join a leading machine-learning driven hedgefund. We are
seeking an awesome Network Engineer to design and architect ultra-low latency
performance sensitive infrastructure.

We are seeking a candidate with 5+ years of relevant experience in building
network-centric infrastructure and designing, deploying, maintaining and
supporting large networks on a variety of hardware platforms and
manufacturers. The ideal candidate would also have Bash and Python Scripting
knowledge. Also experience with Wireshark and configuration tools such Ansible
or others.

Sponsorship is available for US based candidates. We will also consider
candidates with the right skills across all levels of seniority. Junior
Engineer to Engineering Managers/MD's.

If you are interested in discussing further, email:
kim(dot)boloorian(at)njfsearch(dot)com

------
maxyazhbin
I would encourage you not to apply as I nailed the onsite yet was told that I
lacked experience. They knew my experience when I applied. Not a serious
company, maybe thats why they have so many open positions?

~~~
dmnd
[Redacted on request. If you post something you later regret, you can request
help at email hn@ycombinator.com]

~~~
tdeck
I don't think this kind of interview feedback should be shared publicly. This
is really unprofessional and makes you look bad. I have been interested in
flexport for a while and I find this disappointing.

~~~
dmnd
Thanks for the feedback. I regret my response. Alas, the edit window has
passed.

~~~
maxyazhbin
Hi dmnd, In fact I got all of the 2 interview questions right during the
onsite and when I asked why the interview was so short, the interviewer said
there is a system design portion is only for people with 3 or more years of
experience. In fact my glassdoor review summarizes my interviewing experience
at flexport. For those wanting some advice on the job application process,
including how to handle bad companies, [https://medium.com/@myazhbin/http-bit-
ly-2rrxfty-492e30d1e97...](https://medium.com/@myazhbin/http-bit-
ly-2rrxfty-492e30d1e979)

I certainly will never be applying to flexport again

------
captain_perl
You concealed that applicants have to fly to Ottawa for the final interview.
(ie. the Arctic Circle in winter-time, with no non-stop flights from Silicon
Valley.)

~~~
dang
We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16494078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16494078)
and marked it off-topic.

------
stevecalifornia
Interesting that role is on-site given mission statement.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16496689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16496689)
and marked it off-topic.

------
sidcool
My main reason to go through these listings is to get inspiration, what cool
things people are building. Thanks all!

------
TomPusher
Pusher | Developer Evangelist | London As a Developer Evangelist at Pusher,
your job is to build awareness and adoption of our APIs to developers across
the globe. You will achieve this by bringing value to the developer
communities by doing 4 main activities:

Open Source: Create open source libraries, tooling or mini products that help
developer be more productive. Some examples: AtomPair & notifications.js

Community: Speak at and attend meetups or conferences. Train developers at
Agencies, Startups and accelerators to use our APIs. Your role is to keep a
pulse on the communities to know what trends are coming and create
opportunities for Pusher. We also recently launched /Sessions to help
developer access meetup talks from around the world.

Content: Bring value to developers by creating tutorials, educational pages or
videos documenting how to best use our APIs and other trendy technologies.

Advisor: Be the voice of developers in the marketing team and advise them on
how best to communicate with the developer communities.

To apply follow this link
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/376345](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/376345)

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

Series B Funded by top healthcare investors Ex-Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford
Team

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient. Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and
specialty clinics across the country.

LeanTaaS’ customers include some of the nation’s largest hospitals including
15 of the top 30 Cancer Centers. Our team includes veteran executives and the
brightest minds from Google, McKinsey, Stanford, MIT, Duke, Berkeley, UIUC,
and more.

We are looking for Engineers, Data Scientists and Product Managers who possess
an entrepreneurial, scrappy personality and the talent to think outside the
box to problem solve and get things done.

Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

BUILD TECHNOLOGY THAT SAVES LIVES!!

~~~
dang
Please don't use uppercase for emphasis. This is in the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
mushbino
Went through two rounds of on-site interviews with ProsperWorks which went
really well. I followed up with two of the folks there as well as the
recruiter but was completely ghosted. Don't waste your time with them.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16496656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16496656)
and marked it off-topic.

------
ultrasounder
What’s with the name?

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16494935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16494935)
and marked it off-topic.

------
Etheryte
Your tech stack looks like a complete mess. Why are you using both Typescript
and Flow?

As a developer there are many red flags here — it looks like you're just
listing off whatever buzzwords you can think of.

~~~
dtornabene
Is this necessary? What are you getting out of this comment? There's many "red
flags" from many postings in these pages, complaining about them is weird.

~~~
dennisgorelik
He is sharing his observation of inefficiency. Negative feedback like that
allows people to improve.

------
bogomipz
Time waste alert!

You will be asked run through a bunch cliched algorithm questions with a time
limit. You then won't hear anything back. Unprofessional and disrespectful.

~~~
dang
Please stop posting these to Who Is Hiring threads. It's unprofessional and
disrespectful in its own right, as well as off topic.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16495293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16495293)
and marked it off-topic.

------
bogomipz
Time waste alert!

Asked to do "take home project." After completing the the assignment I
received nothing more than a canned email rejection. Completely disrespectful
and unprofessional.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16493708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16493708)
and marked it off-topic.

------
bogomipz
Time waste alert!

Multiple interviews with founders then suddenly there wasn't really a job.
Similar posting to this.

~~~
toephu2
That just means you got rejected..

~~~
bogomipz
I'm pretty sure when a founder tells you "we have decided to hold off on this
hiring for this role now" that's not at all what is means. What a ridiculous
comment.

------
supbitcoin
haha I chuckled

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments to HN, especially not in the Who Is
Hiring threads which are already top heavy.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16494263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16494263)
and marked it off-topic.

------
mtgex
Am I missing some detail here, or is this post getting downvoted solely
because it's a faith based app?

I'm not a religious believer but surely a company has a right to build a
meditation app targeting a huge segment of the population?

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16496983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16496983)
and marked it off-topic.

------
TomPusher
Pusher | Software Engineer | London Software Engineers are the core of our
Engineering team at Pusher, working across the stack to deliver awesome
products at massive scale.

Pusher

Pusher is a communication layer for application developers that routes data at
scale and in realtime.

The current core Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that
allows our customers to deliver tens of billions of messages to their
connected users. We operate at mind-boggling scale, and this informs and
affects everything we do.

We want to improve the lives of other developers by solving hard problems for
them, and by freeing them from operating and maintaining their own
infrastructure. We’re passionate about developer experience and making our
APIs as easy to use as we can.

What you will be doing

Pusher is a challenging but supportive environment. We are still small enough
to be a team of generalist engineers with individual specialisms, so we want
you to get involved with as much of our engineering lifecycle as possible.
Your typical week might involve the following... click the link for more
information
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844)

~~~
dang
One post per company please (this is in the instructions at the top).

------
workatsplunk
Software Engineer @ Splunk (splunk.com) | SF, San Jose, Vancouver, London,
Seattle, AUS/Australia | ONSITE | Full-time HI! We need you to help us take
the SH outta IT.

Is big data your muse? Is it something that engages you? Gives you a sense of
accomplishment? Splunk is a personal Google for your data. Customers index
terrabytes of data -- EACH. Everyday thousands of us help build the BIG DATA
future. Come join us, build a career and that future.

Responsibilities: You'll investigate, tear apart, and rebuild server code.
Customers come to my team when they have serious issues and need engineering
changes to resolve them. Sometimes the issues are easy (don't run splunk on a
3,200 RPM disk) and then they can get serious (there's a kernel bug we need to
work around).

There are a lot of moving parts and if you take joy being the colossus that
rises above it all and saving the day, then email us your resume!

We use C++, JavaScript, NodeJS, & Python, our platform is deployed in AWS,
around the world, and underwater.

ps: We also need Product Managers/PM! SOMEONE has to tell us what to build!!!

pps: Core Engineering also needs some C++/JS engineers. Send them my way! :D

Email workatsplunk@gmail.com . Let's build the starry-eyed future +_+

~~~
atarkmani
workatsplunk@gmail.com do you really work for splunk?

~~~
workatsplunk
Yes!

I'm looking for qualified candidates for the particular team I am in and
decided to take some matters into my own hands. Last month I saw lots of great
candidates from HN

I know it looks wonky but good resumes do end up in the hiring pipeline!

